# Sunningdale Old & New and New Zealand 27/28 July 2017



## Liverbirdie (Sep 2, 2016)

The Good



Well peeps, do we have a treat in store for you for the 10th rated best course in the UK, but also the 13th in a nice tidy little bundle, and that's even before the "experience" of their famous carvery.

I have never heard anyone have a bad word for Sunningdale, or at least based on reviews of the courses. We've had great trips in the last 3 years to Inverness, Ireland and Aberdeen, but this time we fancy some of that thar Southern sunshine. Being July, the colours of the course will look like a Constable oil painting, 30 degrees guaranteed, and no hail (as per Murcar last year).


They are the highest rated inland courses in the top 100, and at 10 and 13, are the only inland courses in the top 20, discounting an over-rated Woodhall spa.


As we like to have a fallow year, which isnt a 5 day trip, this one will be over 2 days only. We are currently looking for another top 100 course to put next to it for the Friday, and we are looking into that, as we speak. The criteria we do have is that you cant just go for Sunningdale on it's own, you have to play both days, as the competition will be played over all 3 rounds.


Sadly, we couldn't split up the two rounds at Sunningdale over 2 days, and have to play all 36 on the same day, which will be the Thursday, and hopefully we will have the other game (also, ideally, on a top 100 course) arranged for the Friday, all being well.


Now the deal we have would normally be approx Â£400 in July, based on the 2016 price. 2017 price, I dont know, but we have it for Â£220.00, and it is fixed.


The Â£220 gets you a buffet breakfast, 18 holes on the old course, traditional carvery lunch, 18 holes on the new course then tea and bucksfizz (hope they whip their skirts off again).


We will have more details on the Friday course in the coming week(s), but it is likely that this may cost anywhere between Â£60 and Â£ 120, depending on what deal we get, so an approximate total of around Â£280-340.00, although will depend on which course/deal we decide on. 


Like the previous year, you will have approx 9 months to pay it all, and the cost will be spread over 3 payments.


Now sadly we only have 60 spaces, so Glyn will be along shortly to advise the bad news.


Peter, Scott and Glyn


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

The bad.

We only have 60 spaces.

If this is as popular as we arehoping, we think that there will be a few disappointed people. We have secured60 places, which was hard enough, as for some of the other dates mooted, wecould only get space for 15, or 20. So with that in mind, we canâ€™t change thedate.

This is the 4th yearly trip wehave done (Inverness, Ireland and Aberdeen) and we think its only right thatpeople who have been on any of the previous trips will get first dibs, which byour reckoning is 58 people, so if alltake advantage their wonâ€™t be many places left over. We may only get 25-40taking it up, but we don't know, until we ask. Quite a few were from Scotland,so if not many come down, there may be 20 odd spaces, so don't be too shy.

We are asking for people toregister their interest on here, and then we will have to take it from there.We have to advise Sunningdale by the end of September, so time is of theessence. 

We will be giving the first dibslot 1 week to register their interest, and a further 1 week to get theirdeposits of Â£100 in. The 3 organisers may also be asking a very select fewmates along, who will also be under the same criteria, deposit wise. They arenon-forummers, but there will only be a very few and we wonâ€™t apologise forthis. Then we will look to the list.

We wonâ€™t be doing a list wherethe first people to get their names are prioritised first, as unfair. We wonâ€™tbe doing a draw, either. We'll just get the names in and take it from there. Nopromises, but don't apply if youâ€™re not ready to send Â£100 very soon, or areeasily disappointed. 

We would love it if we could have80 odd people along, if there was that much interest, but sadly we canâ€™t. Dueto Sunningdale's prices, and hard negotiating stance, we don't think you wouldget anywhere near this deal and if you and 24 mates wanted the same deal, youwould be paying north of Â£400 for the same (or Â£315 if for the golf only). Weare getting the golf and the 3 meals for only Â£220, as well as a good deal(hopefully) on another course, so you still have change left over from normalprices.

If people who have been on the 3previous trips can put (prev), after their name, please.

So, anyone else interested:-



Birchy (Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Prev)




(Please copyand paste the previous list, and add your name also).


----------



## Birchy (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

The Ugly


The payments.

Until we pick which club (for the other round), negotiate and find out what deposit they need, we dont know how much we'll need, but we hope Â£100 will be enough. We will need it by the end of September..

We will then need another payment in late February/ early March, possibly another Â£100-125.

Final balance around May/June. It then gives you 2-3 months to get your beer tokens and accommodation saved up.

As with other trips if you have to cancel, you have to sell on the space yourself, although you can advertise it on the thread, to help. The Sunningdale deposit is non-refundable, and no cancellation monies will be given back if within 3 months of the date of play. 

Now chasing 60 people for payments that they know are coming up is no fun at all, believe me? We wonâ€™t be sending multiple reminders of payments. If the date has passed and I've heard nothing from you, your place is seriously at risk of being passed onto someone on the waiting list, if there is one. Please make note.

For the lucky ones, we will also need your e-mail address, especially for people who havenâ€™t been on the previous trips.

Donâ€™t PM me for bank details yet. Most will already have my details, and people who havenâ€™t been on previous trips will have to wait 2 weeks, anyway.


----------



## Captainron (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

I am in


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Birchy (Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Prev)
Liverpoolphil


----------



## fundy (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

cracking deal guys, should be a great trip, sadly the 36 in a day at sunningdale excludes me (and my knee) currently  not that youll have any probs filling the spaces!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



fundy said:



			cracking deal guys, should be a great trip, sadly the 36 in a day at sunningdale excludes me (and my knee) currently  not that youll have any probs filling the spaces!
		
Click to expand...

I did try and try to get them to let us do 18 each day but the board said no.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Captainron said:



			I am in
		
Click to expand...

Good, you're driving


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Great effort gents, Theres no way I'm missing the carvery :rofl:

Birchy (Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Prev)
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)


----------



## richart (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

I was really up for this, until the dreaded words 'copy and paste'.

Have been lucky enough to play the Old and the New, and they are both stunning courses. Definitely the best inland courses I have played.

Great work by the boys to come up with such a cracking deal.:thup:


----------



## fundy (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			I did try and try to get them to let us do 18 each day but the board said no.
		
Click to expand...

not really surprising at the price, cant please all the people all the time


----------



## Captainron (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Good, you're driving 

Click to expand...

Of course


----------



## Odvan (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Glyn, the formatting of your post was on a par with your golf. A  mess.

Birchy, deposit will be sent next week. Will WA when done you sexy little dwarf.

Well done Glyn, about time you did sommat useful at work.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



fundy said:



			not really surprising at the price, cant please all the people all the time 

Click to expand...

I'll carry you for the 2nd 18holes mate


----------



## fundy (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Stuart_C said:



			I'll carry you for the 2nd 18holes mate

Click to expand...

on that basis I'm in  (just dont sit me next to him at the carvery   )


----------



## Odvan (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



fundy said:



			on that basis I'm in  (just dont sit me next to him at the carvery   )
		
Click to expand...

or the curry


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Can you put me in please.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



HomerJSimpson said:



			Can you put me in please.
		
Click to expand...

Copy and paste yourself in H, these lazy sods are too busy


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



fundy said:



			on that basis I'm in  (just dont sit me next to him at the carvery   )
		
Click to expand...

I won't steal your food, well I might.......


----------



## fundy (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Stuart_C said:



			I won't steal your food, well I might.......
		
Click to expand...

I expect one if not both of us will end up with sore ribs and elbows lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Stuart_C said:



			Great effort gents, Theres no way I'm missing the carvery :rofl:

Birchy (Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Prev)
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
		
Click to expand...

Birchy (Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Prev)
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
HomerJSimpson


----------



## Odvan (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Anybody else read 'prev' as 'perv'?


----------



## Captainron (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Birchy (Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Perv)
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
Captainron (chauffeur)
Fundy 
HomerJSimpson


----------



## Birchy (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Odvan said:



			Anybody else read 'prev' as 'perv'? 

Click to expand...

Yeah, I had a double take when I first opened the thread


----------



## gregbwfc (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

In, will send dosh tomorrow Birchy.:whoo:
I'll make sure I'm fit enough 

Birchy (Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Perv)
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
Captainron (chauffeur)
Fundy
HomerJSimpson
Gregbwfc (Prev2)


----------



## JamesR (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Birchy (Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Prev)
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
JamesR - not joined you guys before but would love to on this occasion if possible!


----------



## Crow (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Be mad not to put my name down as a hopeful on this one.

Birchy (Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Perv)
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
Captainron (chauffeur)
Fundy
HomerJSimpson
Gregbwfc (Prev2)
JamesR
Crow (no previous)


----------



## Odvan (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Crow said:



			Be mad not to put my name down as a hopeful on this one.

Birchy (Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Perv)
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
Captainron (chauffeur)
Fundy
HomerJSimpson
Gregbwfc (Prev2)
JamesR
Crow (no previous)
		
Click to expand...

:thup: Spotted


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Accommodation in Virginia water is booked, me daviemac and duffers will be staying til Sunday, playing golf Thursday/Friday then off to ascot races on the Saturday. 

If anybody fancies a day out at Ascot give us a shout.


----------



## fundy (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Stuart_C said:



			Accommodation in Virginia waters is booked, me daviemac and duffers will be staying til Sunday, playing golf Thursday/Friday then off to ascot races on the Saturday. 

*If anybody fancies a day out at Ascot give us a shout*.
		
Click to expand...

any chance you can get them to put some fences in


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



gregbwfc said:



			In, will send dosh tomorrow Birchy.:whoo:
I'll make sure I'm fit enough 

Birchy (Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Perv)
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
Captainron (chauffeur)
Fundy
HomerJSimpson
Gregbwfc (Prev2)
Davie macla
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic news Greg, how's the shoulder mate?


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



fundy said:



			any chance you can get them to put some fences in 

Click to expand...

I prefer the jumps but I'm sure it'll be a good day out sipping pimms on the famous ascot lawn.


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Oooh, go on then. 

Birchy (Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Perv)
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
Captainron (chauffeur)
Fundy
HomerJSimpson
Gregbwfc (Prev2)
JamesR
Crow (no previous)
Jimaroid (Prev)


----------



## richart (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Stuart_C said:



			Accommodation in Virginia waters is booked, me daviemac and duffers will be staying til Sunday, playing golf Thursday/Friday then off to ascot races on the Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

 Virginia Water, there is only one. Very posh ! Have they relaxed their no Northerners rule ?


----------



## gregbwfc (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Stuart_C said:



			Fantastic news Greg, how's the shoulder mate?
		
Click to expand...

Not great at the moment pal.
Slight doubt for playing tbh but I'm sure I'll be reet :thup:
Is that right about Ascot mate?
Might be interested, Pimms o'clock and all that  :cheers:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



richart said:



			Virginia Water, there is only one. Very posh ! Have they relaxed their no Northerners rule ?

Click to expand...

Evening Rich, hope all is well in the west wing this evening?

That's the beauty of online booking, they don't know whose turning up:rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



gregbwfc said:



			Not great at the moment pal.
Slight doubt for playing tbh but I'm sure I'll be reet :thup:
Is that right about Ascot mate?
Might be interested, Pimms o'clock and all that  :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Good lad, you might as well jump in our digs then?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Jimaroid said:



			Oooh, go on then. 

Birchy (Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Perv)
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
Captainron (chauffeur)
Fundy
HomerJSimpson
Gregbwfc (Prev2)
JamesR
Crow (no previous)
Jimaroid (Prev)



Click to expand...

Excellent Jim, 1st one from Scotland.


----------



## gregbwfc (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Stuart_C said:



			Good lad, you might as well jump in our digs then?
		
Click to expand...

Steady on there, not sure about that


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



fundy said:



			any chance you can get them to put some fences in 

Click to expand...

I'm in !!! Bout bloody time you boys booked this in the proper summer holidays !!!


----------



## 2blue (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Oooh....  Sarf agin then....  I'll be getting a nose bleed

Birchy (Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Perv)
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
Captainron (chauffeur)
Fundy
HomerJSimpson
Gregbwfc (Prev2)
JamesR
Crow (no previous)
Jimaroid (Prev)
2blue (prev3)


----------



## IanM (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Grew up 15 mins from there...somehow have never played it!  Please count me in!


----------



## SammmeBee (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Can I be first reserve please, as can't commit to those dates at the mo but I may well be able to nearer the time.  I did go to the first one at Castle Stuart if that is the Inverness trip!


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



fundy said:



			any chance you can get them to put some fences in 

Click to expand...




2blue said:



			Oooh....  Sarf agin then....  I'll be getting a nose bleed

Birchy (Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Perv)
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
Captainron (chauffeur)
Fundy
HomerJSimpson
Gregbwfc (Prev2)
JamesR
Crow (no previous)
Jimaroid (Prev)
2blue (prev3
Karl102
		
Click to expand...


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Stuart_C said:



			Great effort gents, Theres no way I'm missing the carvery :rofl:

Birchy (Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Prev)
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
		
Click to expand...

Eh plums, you forgetting someone? &#128545;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Stuart_C said:



			Good lad, you might as well jump in our digs then?
		
Click to expand...

I thought he enjoyed horse wrestling more than watching them run - someone should have told him not to take part! :whoo:


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Birchy (Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Perv)
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
Captainron (chauffeur)
Fundy
HomerJSimpson
Gregbwfc (Prev2)
JamesR
Crow (no previous)
Jimaroid (Prev)
2blue (prev3
Karl102
Paperboy (prev)


----------



## Robobum (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Birchy (Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Perv)
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
Captainron (chauffeur)
Fundy
HomerJSimpson
Gregbwfc (Prev2)
JamesR
Crow (no previous)
Jimaroid (Prev)
Robobum


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Probably a no for me but if there is any interest I'll see if I can arrange to get a few of you down to Broadstone on the Saturday afternoon or the Wednesday evening?


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



davemc1 said:



			Eh plums, you forgetting someone? &#128545;
		
Click to expand...

See post #31!!


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Birchy (Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Perv)
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
Captainron (chauffeur)
Fundy
HomerJSimpson
Gregbwfc (Prev2)
JamesR
Crow (no previous)
Jimaroid (Prev)
2blue (prev)
Karl102
Paperboy (prev)​         Papas1982


----------



## sam85 (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Birchy (Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Perv)
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
Captainron (chauffeur)
Fundy
HomerJSimpson
Gregbwfc (Prev2)
JamesR
Crow (no previous)
Jimaroid (Prev)
2blue (prev)
Karl102
Paperboy (prev)
Papas1982
Sam85 (no previous)


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



drive4show said:



			Probably a no for me but if there is any interest I'll see if I can arrange to get a few of you down to Broadstone on the Saturday afternoon or the Wednesday evening?
		
Click to expand...

oh yes please Gordon.


----------



## Trojan615 (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Please add trojan615 and Lee Nixon to the list... Ta


----------



## Trojan615 (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Birchy (Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Perv)
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
Captainron (chauffeur)
Fundy
HomerJSimpson
Gregbwfc (Prev2)
JamesR
Crow (no previous)
Jimaroid (Prev)
2blue (prev)
Karl102
Paperboy (prev)
Papas1982
Sam85 (no previous)
Trojan615 (no pre)
Lee Nixon (no pre)


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Birchy (Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Perv)
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
Captainron (chauffeur)
Fundy
HomerJSimpson
Gregbwfc (Prev2)
JamesR
Crow (no previous)
Jimaroid (Prev)
2blue (prev)
Karl102
Paperboy (prev)
Papas1982
Sam85 (no previous)
Trojan615 (no pre)
Lee Nixon (no pre)
NWJocko (Prev)

Top work gents :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Is right Jocko good to see you on this :thup:

Birchy (Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Perv)
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
Captainron (chauffeur)
Fundy
HomerJSimpson
Gregbwfc (Prev2)
JamesR
Crow (no previous)
Jimaroid (Prev)
2blue (prev)
Karl102
Paperboy (prev)
Papas1982
Sam85 (no previous)
Trojan615 (no pre)
Lee Nixon (no pre)
NWJocko (Prev)
DaveMac (prev)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Something for nearer time and depending what day and time races are I might be able to sort something out for those going to the gee gee's to play early. The golf course is only a forum nine iron from the race course


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



HomerJSimpson said:



			Something for nearer time and depending what day and time races are I might be able to sort something out for those going to the gee gee's to play early. The golf course is only a forum nine iron from the race course
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the generous offer H but Sunday would be better, after playing 54 holes in two days I'd need a rest Saturday.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Stuart_C said:



			Thanks for the generous offer H but Sunday would be better, after playing 54 holes in two days I'd need a rest Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

You mean a daytime bevy session Stu :thup:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Guys sounds like a great trip but unfortunately I cannot commit at the moment and will need to take my chances on drop outs, so if there is a waiting list can you please add me.


----------



## IanM (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Sorry is I misread the original post... am I right in thinking that you are waiting to fill this with regulars first and relative new comers (like me) will have to wait until the first cut..

..as I said, keen to play if space allows...ok for both days,


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



HDID Kenny said:



			You mean a daytime bevy session Stu :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Guilty as charged Kenny :whoo:


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Sounds good! Name in the hat as this works well around family holidays.

Birchy (Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Perv)
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
Captainron (chauffeur)
Fundy
HomerJSimpson
Gregbwfc (Prev2)
JamesR
Crow (no previous)
Jimaroid (Prev)
2blue (prev)
Karl102
Paperboy (prev)
Papas1982
Sam85 (no previous)
Trojan615 (no pre)
Lee Nixon (no pre)
NWJocko (Prev)
DaveMac (prev)[/QUOTE]
Huds1475 (no loyalty points)

If you're full, no bother. 

Good luck with the organising.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

If there's room at the Inn I'll let you borrow my Top Hat for the races :rofl:



Stuart_C said:



			Accommodation in Virginia water is booked, me daviemac and duffers will be staying til Sunday, playing golf Thursday/Friday then off to ascot races on the Saturday. 

If anybody fancies a day out at Ascot give us a shout.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

I'm in. Fantastic deal at a Bucket List venue for me. Top bombing guys!
Birchy (Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Perv)
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
Captainron (chauffeur)
Fundy
HomerJSimpson
Gregbwfc (Prev2)
JamesR
Crow (no previous)
Jimaroid (Prev)
2blue (prev)
Karl102
Paperboy (prev)
Papas1982
Sam85 (no previous)
Trojan615 (no pre)
Lee Nixon (no pre)
NWJocko (Prev)
DaveMac (prev)[/QUOTE]
Huds1475 (no loyalty points)
Rabourne2010 (Prev)


----------



## chellie (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

We are in. Fantastic work guys as always.

Birchy (Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Perv)
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
Captainron (chauffeur)
Fundy
HomerJSimpson
Gregbwfc (Prev2)
JamesR
Crow (no previous)
Jimaroid (Prev)
2blue (prev)
Karl102
Paperboy (prev)
Papas1982
Sam85 (no previous)
Trojan615 (no pre)
Lee Nixon (no pre)
NWJocko (Prev)
DaveMac (prev)
Huds1475 (no loyalty points)
Rabourne2010 (Prev)
Chellie (Prev 2)
Chellie Simon (Prev 2)


----------



## Mitchell89 (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

I would like to play if there is a space. Thanks

Birchy (Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Perv)
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
Captainron (chauffeur)
Fundy
HomerJSimpson
Gregbwfc (Prev2)
JamesR
Crow (no previous)
Jimaroid (Prev)
2blue (prev)
Karl102
Paperboy (prev)
Papas1982
Sam85 (no previous)
Trojan615 (no pre)
Lee Nixon (no pre)
NWJocko (Prev)
DaveMac (prev)
Huds1475 (no loyalty points)
Rabourne2010 (Prev)
Chellie (Prev 2)
Chellie Simon (Prev 2)
Mitchell89

Edited as I forgot to put the list.


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

We are in. Fantastic work guys as always.

Birchy (Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Perv)
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
Captainron (chauffeur)
Fundy
HomerJSimpson
Gregbwfc (Prev2)
JamesR
Crow (no previous)
Jimaroid (Prev)
2blue (prev)
Karl102
Paperboy (prev)
Papas1982
Sam85 (no previous)
Trojan615 (no pre)
Lee Nixon (no pre)
NWJocko (Prev)
DaveMac (prev)
Huds1475 (no loyalty points)
Rabourne2010 (Prev)
Chellie (Prev 2)
Chellie Simon (Prev 2)
Anotherdouble


----------



## wookie (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Birchy (Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Perv)
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
Captainron (chauffeur)
Fundy
HomerJSimpson
Gregbwfc (Prev2)
JamesR
Crow (no previous)
Jimaroid (Prev)
2blue (prev)
Karl102
Paperboy (prev)
Papas1982
Sam85 (no previous)
Trojan615 (no pre)
Lee Nixon (no pre)
NWJocko (Prev)
DaveMac (prev)
Huds1475 (no loyalty points)
Rabourne2010 (Prev)
Chellie (Prev 2)
Chellie Simon (Prev 2)
Mitchell89
Another double
wookie (prev)


----------



## IanM (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Birchy (Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Perv)
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
Captainron (chauffeur)
Fundy
HomerJSimpson
Gregbwfc (Prev2)
JamesR
Crow (no previous)
Jimaroid (Prev)
2blue (prev)
Karl102
Paperboy (prev)
Papas1982
Sam85 (no previous)
Trojan615 (no pre)
Lee Nixon (no pre)
NWJocko (Prev)
DaveMac (prev)
Huds1475 (no loyalty points)
Rabourne2010 (Prev)
Chellie (Prev 2)
Chellie Simon (Prev 2)
Mitchell89
Another double
wookie (prev)
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...iday-28th-July-2017#YadgcUUVxAZdqOFQ.99Birchy (Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Perv)
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
Captainron (chauffeur)
Fundy
HomerJSimpson
Gregbwfc (Prev2)
JamesR
Crow (no previous)
Jimaroid (Prev)
2blue (prev)
Karl102
Paperboy (prev)
Papas1982
Sam85 (no previous)
Trojan615 (no pre)
Lee Nixon (no pre)
NWJocko (Prev)
DaveMac (prev)
Huds1475 (no loyalty points)
Rabourne2010 (Prev)
Chellie (Prev 2)
Chellie Simon (Prev 2)
Mitchell89
Another double
wookie (prev)
IanM (no previous)


...apologies for twice failing to read the blooming thread properly&#128535;


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Birchy (Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Perv)
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
Captainron (chauffeur)
Fundy
HomerJSimpson
Gregbwfc (Prev2)
JamesR
Crow (no previous)
Jimaroid (Prev)
2blue (prev)
Karl102
Paperboy (prev)
Papas1982
Sam85 (no previous)
Trojan615 (no pre)
Lee Nixon (no pre)
NWJocko (Prev)
DaveMac (prev)
Huds1475 (no loyalty points)
Rabourne2010 (Prev)
Chellie (Prev 2)
Chellie Simon (Prev 2)
Mitchell89
Another double
wookie (prev)
IanM (no previous)
Swingalot (no previous)


----------



## paddyc (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Swingalot said:



			Birchy (Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Perv)
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
Captainron (chauffeur)
Fundy
HomerJSimpson
Gregbwfc (Prev2)
JamesR
Crow (no previous)
Jimaroid (Prev)
2blue (prev)
Karl102
Paperboy (prev)
Papas1982
Sam85 (no previous)
Trojan615 (no pre)
Lee Nixon (no pre)
NWJocko (Prev)
DaveMac (prev)
Huds1475 (no loyalty points)
Rabourne2010 (Prev)
Chellie (Prev 2)
Chellie Simon (Prev 2)
Mitchell89
Another double
wookie (prev)
IanM (no previous)
Swingalot (no previous)
		
Click to expand...

PaddyC

Im in great work fellas.


----------



## Junior (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Birchy (Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Perv)
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
Captainron (chauffeur)
Fundy
HomerJSimpson
Gregbwfc (Prev2)
JamesR
Crow (no previous)
Jimaroid (Prev)
2blue (prev)
Karl102
Paperboy (prev)
Papas1982
Sam85 (no previous)
Trojan615 (no pre)
Lee Nixon (no pre)
NWJocko (Prev)
DaveMac (prev)
Huds1475 (no loyalty points)
Rabourne2010 (Prev)
Chellie (Prev 2)
Chellie Simon (Prev 2)
Mitchell89
Another double
wookie (prev)
IanM (no previous)
Swingalot (no previous)
Junior (prev2)


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

I'd be grateful if someone could cut and paste me in as I can never seem to do it from an iPad. Ta.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Birchy (Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Perv)
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
Captainron (chauffeur)
Fundy
HomerJSimpson
Gregbwfc (Prev2)
JamesR
Crow (no previous)
Jimaroid (Prev)
2blue (prev)
Karl102
Paperboy (prev)
Papas1982
Sam85 (no previous)
Trojan615 (no pre)
Lee Nixon (no pre)
NWJocko (Prev)
DaveMac (prev)
Huds1475 (no loyalty points)
Rabourne2010 (Prev)
Chellie (Prev 2)
Chellie Simon (Prev 2)
Mitchell89
Another double
wookie (prev)
IanM (no previous)
Swingalot (no previous)
Junior (prev2)
Blue In Moscow 
Richart (prev)

Done


----------



## richart (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Stuart_C said:



			Birchy (Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Perv)
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
Captainron (chauffeur)
Fundy
HomerJSimpson
Gregbwfc (Prev2)
JamesR
Crow (no previous)
Jimaroid (Prev)
2blue (prev)
Karl102
Paperboy (prev)
Papas1982
Sam85 (no previous)
Trojan615 (no pre)
Lee Nixon (no pre)
NWJocko (Prev)
DaveMac (prev)
Huds1475 (no loyalty points)
Rabourne2010 (Prev)
Chellie (Prev 2)
Chellie Simon (Prev 2)
Mitchell89
Another double
wookie (prev)
IanM (no previous)
Swingalot (no previous)
Junior (prev2)
Blue In Moscow 
Richart

Done 

Click to expand...

 Hey I have previous.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Radbourne2010 said:



			If there's room at the Inn I'll let you borrow my Top Hat for the races :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Superb stuff mate, you keep the hat though I don't want to mess my hairdo up with a hat and I know it won't matter to you


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



richart said:



			Hey I have previous.

Click to expand...

Wrong thread for confessions  mate.......


----------



## paddyc (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Stuart_C said:



			Birchy (Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Perv)
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
Captainron (chauffeur)
Fundy
HomerJSimpson
Gregbwfc (Prev2)
JamesR
Crow (no previous)
Jimaroid (Prev)
2blue (prev)
Karl102
Paperboy (prev)
Papas1982
Sam85 (no previous)
Trojan615 (no pre)
Lee Nixon (no pre)
NWJocko (Prev)
DaveMac (prev)
Huds1475 (no loyalty points)
Rabourne2010 (Prev)
Chellie (Prev 2)
Chellie Simon (Prev 2)
Mitchell89
Another double
wookie (prev)
IanM (no previous)
Swingalot (no previous)
Junior (prev2)
Blue In Moscow 
Richart
PaddyC
		
Click to expand...


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



paddyc said:





Stuart_C said:



			Birchy (Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Perv)
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
Captainron (chauffeur)
Fundy
HomerJSimpson
Gregbwfc (Prev2)
JamesR
Crow (no previous)
Jimaroid (Prev)
2blue (prev)
Karl102
Paperboy (prev)
Papas1982
Sam85 (no previous)
Trojan615 (no pre)
Lee Nixon (no pre)
NWJocko (Prev)
DaveMac (prev)
Huds1475 (no loyalty points)
Rabourne2010 (Prev)
Chellie (Prev 2)
Chellie Simon (Prev 2)
Mitchell89
Another double
wookie (prev)
IanM (no previous)
Swingalot (no previous)
Junior (prev2)
Blue In Moscow 
Richart
PaddyC
Murph
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Think Robobum fell off the list somewhere back up there?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Jimaroid said:



			Think Robobum fell off the list somewhere back up there?
		
Click to expand...

cheers Jim. 


I will go through all the list Monday and post an update. 

Good interest so far. Thanks everyone.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Stuart_C said:



			Thanks for the generous offer H but Sunday would be better, after playing 54 holes in two days I'd need a rest Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

That could be a possibility too


----------



## Piece (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Birchy (Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Perv)
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
Captainron (chauffeur)
Fundy
HomerJSimpson
Gregbwfc (Prev2)
JamesR
Crow (no previous)
Jimaroid (Prev)
2blue (prev)
Karl102
Paperboy (prev)
Papas1982
Sam85 (no previous)
Trojan615 (no pre)
Lee Nixon (no pre)
NWJocko (Prev)
DaveMac (prev)
Huds1475 (no loyalty points)
Rabourne2010 (Prev)
Chellie (Prev 2)
Chellie Simon (Prev 2)
Mitchell89
Another double
wookie (prev)
IanM (no previous)
Swingalot (no previous)
Junior (prev2)
Blue In Moscow 
Richart
PaddyC
Murph
Piece (no previous)


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



HomerJSimpson said:



			That could be a possibility too
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Homer, I'll be in touch nearer the time. :cheers:


----------



## DRW (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Birchy (Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Perv)
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
Captainron (chauffeur)
Fundy
HomerJSimpson
Gregbwfc (Prev2)
JamesR
Crow (no previous)
Jimaroid (Prev)
2blue (prev)
Karl102
Paperboy (prev)
Papas1982
Sam85 (no previous)
Trojan615 (no pre)
Lee Nixon (no pre)
NWJocko (Prev)
DaveMac (prev)
Huds1475 (no loyalty points)
Rabourne2010 (Prev)
Chellie (Prev 2)
Chellie Simon (Prev 2)
Mitchell89
Another double
wookie (prev)
IanM (no previous)
Swingalot (no previous)
Junior (prev2)
Blue In Moscow 
Richart
PaddyC
Murph
Piece (no previous)
DarrenWilliams(fingers and toes crossed!, non of the previous, so I have platted my hair as well!)


----------



## Birchy (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Birchy
Lincoln quaker
Liverbirdie
Odvan
Scouser
Nic
Captainron
Liverpoolphil
Stuc
Duffers
Richart
Fundy
Homer
Gregbwfc
JamesR
Radbourne
Crow
Paperboy
2blue
Nwjocko
Jimaroid
Karl102
IanM
Davemac
Robobum
Papas1982
Sam86
Trojan615
LeeNixon
Huds1475
Chellie
Chellie+1
Mitchell89
Anotherdouble
Wookie
Swingalot
Paddyc
Junior
BlueinMunich
Murphthemog
Piece
Darrenwilliams

42 places reserved so far :thup:


----------



## IanG (Sep 3, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

What is this non-links game of which you speak?

Sadly I can't join you to find out - I'm sure it will be great. 

ian


----------



## chellie (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



IanG said:



			What is this non-links game of which you speak?

Sadly I can't join you to find out - I'm sure it will be great. 

ian
		
Click to expand...

Ahhh, what a shame Ian


----------



## Cheifi0 (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Birchy said:



			Birchy
Lincoln quaker
Liverbirdie
Odvan
Scouser
Nic
Captainron
Liverpoolphil
Stuc
Duffers
Richart
Fundy
Homer
Gregbwfc
JamesR
Radbourne
Crow
Paperboy
2blue
Nwjocko
Jimaroid
Karl102
IanM
Davemac
Robobum
Papas1982
Sam86
Trojan615
LeeNixon
Huds1475
Chellie
Chellie+1
Mitchell89
Anotherdouble
Wookie
Swingalot
Paddyc
Junior
BlueinMunich
Murphthemog
Piece
DarrenWilliams
Cheifi0 (prev)
BarnsleyDave (prev)
Wes (prev)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## peterlav (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Stuart_C said:



			Accommodation in Virginia water is booked, me daviemac and duffers will be staying til Sunday, playing golf Thursday/Friday then off to ascot races on the Saturday. 

If anybody fancies a day out at Ascot give us a shout.
		
Click to expand...

This sounds like a plan big fella. Would love to join you, but can't commit fully at mo.
Are you driving down early Thursday morning?


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Lincoln quaker
Liverbirdie
Odvan
Scouser
Nic
Captainron
Liverpoolphil
Stuc
Duffers
Richart
Fundy
Homer
Gregbwfc
JamesR
Radbourne
Crow
Paperboy
2blue
Nwjocko
Jimaroid
Karl102
IanM
Davemac
Robobum
Papas1982
Sam86
Trojan615
LeeNixon
Huds1475
Chellie
Chellie+1
Mitchell89
Anotherdouble
Wookie
Swingalot
Paddyc
Junior
BlueinMunich
Murphthemog
Piece
DarrenWilliams
Cheifi0 (prev)
BarnsleyDave (prev)
Wes (prev)
Farneyman


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



peterlav said:



			This sounds like a plan big fella. Would love to join you, but can't commit fully at mo.
Are you driving down early Thursday morning?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate, I was going to ask the organisers for the last tee time so we're not rushing.


----------



## adamwilliams (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Lincoln quaker
Liverbirdie
Odvan
Scouser
Nic
Captainron
Liverpoolphil
Stuc
Duffers
Richart
Fundy
Homer
Gregbwfc
JamesR
Radbourne
Crow
Paperboy
2blue
Nwjocko
Jimaroid
Karl102
IanM
Davemac
Robobum
Papas1982
Sam86
Trojan615
LeeNixon
Huds1475
Chellie
Chellie+1
Mitchell89
Anotherdouble
Wookie
Swingalot
Paddyc
Junior
BlueinMunich
Murphthemog
Piece
DarrenWilliams
Cheifi0 (prev)
BarnsleyDave (prev)
Wes (prev)
Farneyman
Adamwilliams


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Well done Guys - count me in - just about to turn down a full-monty freebie day there later this month as i will have to come back from holiday early due to our work offsite!!!

Lincoln quaker
Liverbirdie
Odvan
Scouser
Nic
Captainron
Liverpoolphil
Stuc
Duffers
Richart
Fundy
Homer
Gregbwfc
JamesR
Radbourne
Crow
Paperboy
2blue
Nwjocko
Jimaroid
Karl102
IanM
Davemac
Robobum
Papas1982
Sam86
Trojan615
LeeNixon
Huds1475
Chellie
Chellie+1
Mitchell89
Anotherdouble
Wookie
Swingalot
Paddyc
Junior
BlueinMunich
Murphthemog
Piece
DarrenWilliams
Cheifi0 (prev)
BarnsleyDave (prev)
Wes (prev)
Farneyman
Adamwilliams
PNWokingham


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Superb stuff Paul, do you fancy a day out to Ascot races on the Saturday with us aswell?


----------



## Odvan (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Lol Birchy. You have seemingly been removed off the list :rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Odvan said:



			Lol Birchy. You have seemingly been removed off the list :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

You only need to beat LQ another 21times and this sunningdale meet will be free


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Stuart_C said:



			Superb stuff Paul, do you fancy a day out to Ascot races on the Saturday with us aswell?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Stu - that sounds like a great plan


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



PNWokingham said:



			Hi Stu - that sounds like a great plan
		
Click to expand...

Great stuff mate, it'll be a good day no doubt!!

If anybody else fancies  a day out at Ascot races on the Saturday give us a shout.


----------



## LIG (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Birchy (Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Perv)
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
Captainron (chauffeur)
Fundy
HomerJSimpson
Gregbwfc (Prev2)
JamesR
Crow (no previous)
Jimaroid (Prev)
2blue (prev)
Karl102
Paperboy (prev)
Papas1982
Sam85 
Trojan615 
Lee Nixon 
NWJocko (Prev)
DaveMac (prev)
Huds1475 
Rabourne2010 (Prev)
Chellie (Prev 2)
Chellie Simon (Prev 2)
Mitchell89
Another double
wookie (prev)
IanM 
Swingalot 
Junior (prev2)
Blue In Moscow 
Richart
PaddyC
Murph
Piece (no previous)
DarrenWilliams(fingers and toes crossed!, non of the previous, so I have platted my hair as well!)
Cheifi0 (prev)
BarnsleyDave (prev)
Wes (prev)
Farneyman
Adamwilliams
PNWokingham
LIG (prev)

I might've made a right hash of tidying up the list. :temper:  Hope you won't hold it against me!


----------



## HDID Kenny (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Ok change of plan I'm in please. (if someone could add me to list)

Stu count me in for Ascot please.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Is right Kenny lad:cheers:

Birchy(Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Perv)
Scouser
Nic
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
Captainron (chauffeur)
Fundy
HomerJSimpson
Gregbwfc (Prev2)
JamesR
Crow (no previous)
Jimaroid (Prev)
2blue (prev)
Karl102
Paperboy (prev)
Papas1982
Sam85 
Trojan615 
Lee Nixon 
NWJocko (Prev)
DaveMac (prev)
Huds1475 
Rabourne2010 (Prev)
Chellie (Prev 2)
Chellie Simon (Prev 2)
Mitchell89
Another double
wookie (prev)
IanM 
Swingalot 
Junior (prev2)
BlueinMunich
Richart
PaddyC
Murph
Piece (no previous)
DarrenWilliams(fingers and toes crossed!, non of the previous, so I have platted my hair as well!)
Cheifi0 (prev)
BarnsleyDave (prev)
Wes (prev)
Farneyman
Adamwilliams
PNWokingham
LIG (prev)
HDID Kenny (prev)


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Birchy(Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Perv)
Scouser
Nic
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
Captainron (chauffeur)
Fundy
HomerJSimpson
Gregbwfc (Prev2)
JamesR
Crow (no previous)
Jimaroid (Prev)
2blue (prev)
Karl102
Paperboy (prev)
Papas1982
Sam85 
Trojan615 
Lee Nixon 
NWJocko (Prev)
DaveMac (prev)
Huds1475 
Rabourne2010 (Prev)
Chellie (Prev 2)
Chellie Simon (Prev 2)
Mitchell89
Another double
wookie (prev)
IanM 
Swingalot 
Junior (prev2)
BlueinMunich
Richart
PaddyC
Murph
Piece (no previous)
DarrenWilliams(fingers and toes crossed!, non of the previous, so I have platted my hair as well!)
Cheifi0 (prev)
BarnsleyDave (prev)
Wes (prev)
Farneyman
Adamwilliams
PNWokingham
LIG (prev)
HDID Kenny (prev)
TheDiablo

Keen for this if you'll have me! I'm down the road from there so if you need any local help with logistics I'll do my best!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



TheDiablo said:



			Birchy(Prev)

Keen for this if you'll have me! I'm down the road from there so if you need any local help with logistics I'll do my best!
		
Click to expand...

This goes for me as well. If you need anything sourced locally let either of us know


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Karl102 said:



			I'm in !!! Bout bloody time you boys booked this in the proper summer holidays !!!
		
Click to expand...

We did the first time, but you bailed yer big girl!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



HDID Kenny said:



			Guys sounds like a great trip but unfortunately I cannot commit at the moment and will need to take my chances on drop outs, so if there is a waiting list can you please add me.
		
Click to expand...

Sure can Kenny, you'll be towards the top of the reserve list, mate.:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			Sure can Kenny, you'll be towards the top of the reserve list, mate.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

He has confirmed now :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



IanG said:



			What is this non-links game of which you speak?

Sadly I can't join you to find out - I'm sure it will be great. 

ian
		
Click to expand...

Shame Ian, we'll give you a loyalty torch.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

2blue
Cheifi0 (prev)
BarnsleyDave (prev)
Wes (prev)[/QUOTE]

Nice to see the uber-loyal Yorkshire crew, *** 3 stars alongside these lads names.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



peterlav said:



			This sounds like a plan big fella. Would love to join you, but can't commit fully at mo.
Are you driving down early Thursday morning?
		
Click to expand...

Can you see him putting at risk, not arriving in time for a buffet breakfast, Pete?

Theresa May is currently negotiating with the Argies for help in supplying the carvery for him.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Stuart_C said:



			Great stuff mate, it'll be a good day no doubt!!

If anybody else fancies  a day out at Ascot races on the Saturday give us a shout.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if there is anyone in the local area who could negotiate a group booking at the races......


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			I wonder if there is anyone in the local area who could negotiate a group booking at the races......

Click to expand...

It's all in hand mush, sent an email yesterday.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Birchy said:



			He has confirmed now :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I know, still catching up, should have done multi-reply.

Nice to also see Nasher and Lig(quickest breaststroke swimmer over 15 feet ) in.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Birchy said:



			He has confirmed now :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Haha Gerron S4C here:rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Could be interested in a day at the races too, Ascot one of the few tracks ive not been to :cheers:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Birchy said:



			Could be interested in a day at the races too, Ascot one of the few tracks ive not been to :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Sound mate more the merrier. Once you and pedro have made the cut I'll sort a separate Fred  so I t doesn't clog the important stuff up


----------



## Wilson (Sep 6, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Throwing my name into the hat too;

Birchy(Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Perv)
Scouser
Nic
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
Captainron (chauffeur)
Fundy
HomerJSimpson
Gregbwfc (Prev2)
JamesR
Crow (no previous)
Jimaroid (Prev)
2blue (prev)
Karl102
Paperboy (prev)
Papas1982
Sam85 
Trojan615 
Lee Nixon 
NWJocko (Prev)
DaveMac (prev)
Huds1475 
Rabourne2010 (Prev)
Chellie (Prev 2)
Chellie Simon (Prev 2)
Mitchell89
Another double
wookie (prev)
IanM 
Swingalot 
Junior (prev2)
BlueinMunich
Richart
PaddyC
Murph
Piece (no previous)
DarrenWilliams(fingers and toes crossed!, non of the previous, so I have platted my hair as well!)
Cheifi0 (prev)
BarnsleyDave (prev)
Wes (prev)
Farneyman
Adamwilliams
PNWokingham
LIG (prev)
HDID Kenny (prev)
TheDiablo
Wilson


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 6, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Birchy(Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Perv)
Scouser
Nic
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
Captainron (chauffeur)
Fundy
HomerJSimpson
Gregbwfc (Prev2)
JamesR
Crow (no previous)
Jimaroid (Prev)
2blue (prev)
Karl102
Paperboy (prev)
Papas1982
Sam85 
Trojan615 
Lee Nixon 
NWJocko (Prev)
DaveMac (prev)
Huds1475 
Rabourne2010 (Prev)
Chellie (Prev 2)
Chellie Simon (Prev 2)
Mitchell89
Another double
wookie (prev)
IanM 
Swingalot 
Junior (prev2)
BlueinMunich
Richart
PaddyC
Murph
Piece (no previous)
DarrenWilliams(fingers and toes crossed!, non of the previous, so I have platted my hair as well!)
Cheifi0 (prev)
BarnsleyDave (prev)
Wes (prev)
Farneyman
Adamwilliams
PNWokingham
LIG (prev)
HDID Kenny (prev)
TheDiablo
Wilson
FairwayDodger (prev)


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 6, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

FairwayDodger (prev)[/QUOTE]

Good to see you Kaz.:thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 6, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Birchy(Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Perv)
Scouser
Nic
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
Captainron (chauffeur)
Fundy
HomerJSimpson
Gregbwfc (Prev2)
JamesR
Crow (no previous)
Jimaroid (Prev)
2blue (prev)
Karl102
Paperboy (prev)
Papas1982
Sam85 
Trojan615 
Lee Nixon 
NWJocko (Prev)
DaveMac (prev)
Huds1475 
Rabourne2010 (Prev)
Chellie (Prev 2)
Chellie Simon (Prev 2)
Mitchell89
Another double
wookie (prev)
IanM 
Swingalot 
Junior (prev2)
BlueinMunich
Richart
PaddyC
Murph
Piece (no previous)
DarrenWilliams(fingers and toes crossed!, non of the previous, so I have platted my hair as well!)
Cheifi0 (prev)
BarnsleyDave (prev)
Wes (prev)
Farneyman
Adamwilliams
PNWokingham
LIG (prev)
HDID Kenny (prev)
TheDiablo
Wilson
FairwayDodger (prev)
Region 3 Andy (prev)
Region 3 Nigel (prev)


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 6, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			FairwayDodger (prev)

Good to see you Kaz.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Peter. I've still to smooth this over with HID but I'm sure that'll be ok...


----------



## Fish (Sep 6, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Birchy(Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Perv)
Scouser
Nic
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
Captainron (chauffeur)
Fundy
HomerJSimpson
Gregbwfc (Prev2)
JamesR
Crow (no previous)
Jimaroid (Prev)
2blue (prev)
Karl102
Paperboy (prev)
Papas1982
Sam85 
Trojan615 
Lee Nixon 
NWJocko (Prev)
DaveMac (prev)
Huds1475 
Rabourne2010 (Prev)
Chellie (Prev 2)
Chellie Simon (Prev 2)
Mitchell89
Another double
wookie (prev)
IanM 
Swingalot 
Junior (prev2)
BlueinMunich
Richart
PaddyC
Murph
Piece (no previous)
DarrenWilliams(fingers and toes crossed!, non of the previous, so I have platted my hair as well!)
Cheifi0 (prev)
BarnsleyDave (prev)
Wes (prev)
Farneyman
Adamwilliams
PNWokingham
LIG (prev)
HDID Kenny (prev)
TheDiablo
Wilson
FairwayDodger (prev)
Region 3 Andy (prev)
Region 3 Nigel (prev)
Fish (Previous, yeah I've got loads :smirk: )


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 6, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Sounds great, I just need to nail down what we're doing about summer hols as we're looking at July next year.

As it stands I'll probably just have to keep an eye out for dropouts nearer the time


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 6, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Qwerty said:



			Sounds great, I just need to nail down what we're doing about summer hols as we're looking at July next year.

As it stands I'll probably just have to keep an eye out for dropouts nearer the time
		
Click to expand...

Come on Steady Dave, get your name down properly


----------



## Odvan (Sep 6, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Deposit paid (bank), Scott xxx


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 6, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Come on Steady Dave, get your name down properly 

Click to expand...

I'd love to come Glyn, I've got a expensive week in St Andrews booked in May so I really need to get the family holiday in place first. As it stands..if we're working around a golf trip it won't go down well 
Just tough trying to find something half decent & Dog Friendly during the peak weeks :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 6, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



FairwayDodger said:



			Thanks Peter. I've still to smooth this over with HID but I'm sure that'll be ok... 

Click to expand...

Buy her a new hat and take her to Ascot on the Saturday.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 6, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Qwerty said:



			Sounds great, I just need to nail down what we're doing about summer hols as we're looking at July next year.

As it stands I'll probably just have to keep an eye out for dropouts nearer the time
		
Click to expand...

Booooooo, come on lad......or I believe Surrey is a tourist hotspot.......


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 6, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Birchy(Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Perv)
Scouser
Nic
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
Captainron (chauffeur)
Fundy
HomerJSimpson
Gregbwfc (Prev2)
JamesR
Crow (no previous)
Jimaroid (Prev)
2blue (prev)
Karl102
Paperboy (prev)
Papas1982
Sam85 
Trojan615 
Lee Nixon 
NWJocko (Prev)
DaveMac (prev)
Huds1475 
Rabourne2010 (Prev)
Chellie (Prev 2)
Chellie Simon (Prev 2)
Mitchell89
Another double
wookie (prev)
IanM 
Swingalot 
Junior (prev2)
BlueinMunich
Richart
PaddyC
Murph
Piece (no previous)
DarrenWilliams(fingers and toes crossed!, non of the previous, so I have platted my hair as well!)
Cheifi0 (prev)
BarnsleyDave (prev)
Wes (prev)
Farneyman
Adamwilliams
PNWokingham
LIG (prev)
HDID Kenny (prev)
TheDiablo
Wilson
FairwayDodger (prev)
Region 3 Andy (prev)
Region 3 Nigel (prev)
Fish 

Robin, that previous doesn't count 

Nearly 60 names so far. I am amazed. 

We will hopefully announce the 2nd course soon once Peter has got his finger out


----------



## Robobum (Sep 6, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Birchy(Prev)
Lincoln Quaker (Prev)
Liverbirdie (Prev)
Odvan (Perv)
Scouser
Nic
Liverpoolphil
Stu_c (Prev2)
Duffers (Prev2)
Captainron (chauffeur)
Fundy
HomerJSimpson
Gregbwfc (Prev2)
JamesR
Crow (no previous)
Jimaroid (Prev)
2blue (prev)
Karl102
Paperboy (prev)
Papas1982
Sam85 
Trojan615 
Lee Nixon 
NWJocko (Prev)
DaveMac (prev)
Huds1475 
Rabourne2010 (Prev)
Chellie (Prev 2)
Chellie Simon (Prev 2)
Mitchell89
Another double
wookie (prev)
IanM 
Swingalot 
Junior (prev2)
BlueinMunich
Richart
PaddyC
Murph
Piece (no previous)
DarrenWilliams(fingers and toes crossed!, non of the previous, so I have platted my hair as well!)
Cheifi0 (prev)
BarnsleyDave (prev)
Wes (prev)
Farneyman
Adamwilliams
PNWokingham
LIG (prev)
HDID Kenny (prev)
TheDiablo
Wilson
FairwayDodger (prev)
Region 3 Andy (prev)
Region 3 Nigel (prev)
Fish 

Robin, that previous doesn't count 

Nearly 60 names so far. I am amazed. 

We will hopefully announce the 2nd course soon once Peter has got his finger out 

Click to expand...

I thought I'd put my name in this list but it looks as though it's out.

Sadly, I am now out, so if I was in, please make me out.


Woah, okey cokey cokey


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 6, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Robobum said:



			I thought I'd put my name in this list but it looks as though it's out.

Sadly, I am now out, so if I was in, please make me out.


Woah, okey cokey cokey
		
Click to expand...

No probs, clearly the cut and paste hadn't worked.

I will go through thread later and clean up.

Was it something we said or the threat of playing with me again


----------



## Robobum (Sep 6, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			No probs, clearly the cut and paste hadn't worked.

I will go through thread later and clean up.

Was it something we said or the threat of playing with me again 

Click to expand...

Nah mate, all good. Just likely to be out of the country through these dates....

It was an honour to play with you. As the starters said at Cruden, those knee high scuttlers are the sign of a seasoned Links man! &#128514;


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Birchy	prev
Lincoln quaker	prev
Liverbirdie	prev
Odvan	prev
Scouser	prev
Nic	prev
Stuc	prev
Duffers	prev
Richart	prev
Gregbwfc	prev
Radbourne	prev
Paperboy	prev
2blue	prev
Nwjocko	prev
Jimaroid	prev
Davemac	prev
Chellie	prev
Chellie+1	prev
Wookie	prev
Junior	prev
Chiefio	prev
BarnsleyDave	prev
Wes	prev
Lig	prev
HDIDKenny	prev
LQ +1	prev
LQ +2	prev
LQ +3	prev
LQ +4	prev
Fairway dodger	prev
Region3 +1	prev
Region3 +2	prev
Captainron	
Liverpoolphil	
Fundy	
Homer	
JamesR	
Crow	
Karl102	
IanM	
Papas1982	
Sam86	
Trojan615	
LeeNixon	
Huds1475	
Mitchell89	
Anotherdouble	
Swingalot	
Paddyc	
BlueinMunich	
Murphthemog	
Piece	
Darrenwilliams	
Farneyman	
AdamWilliams	
PNWokingham	
TheDiablo	
Wilson	
Fish	

Up to 59 names now. Can anyone who has been on the previous trips let us know what your plans are just so we can make sure all have had a fair crack. I can put you on a reserve list if you need to wait until further down the line but wont guarantee a slot if Sunningdale dont hold all 60 places open.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 6, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Robobum said:



			I thought I'd put my name in this list but it looks as though it's out.

Sadly, I am now out, so if I was in, please make me out.


Woah, okey cokey cokey
		
Click to expand...

Shame Darren. I was looking forward to seeing the sharpest trouser pleats on the forum again.


----------



## richart (Sep 6, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			Shame Darren. I was looking forward to seeing the sharpest trouser pleats on the forum again.

Click to expand...

 Will not be the same without one of my sons playing.


----------



## Robobum (Sep 6, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			Shame Darren. I was looking forward to seeing the sharpest trouser pleats on the forum again.

Click to expand...

Tidy pants helped me & Rich fit your cash in our back pockets Peter

I felt like Alan Partridge whilst making the most of my Corby trouser press


----------



## Robobum (Sep 6, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



richart said:



			Will not be the same without one of my sons playing. 

Click to expand...

Sorry Dad. Just try to keep your trolley out of the bunkers this year


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 6, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Robobum said:



			Tidy pants helped me & Rich fit your cash in our back pockets Peter

I felt like Alan Partridge whilst making the most of my Corby trouser press 

Click to expand...

They did mate, another great Rick G memory.

When Rich was entrusted with Rick's phone to take a picture of us 3...........

30 seconds go by........another 20 seconds.........Rick says to Rich "what are you bloody doing" - Richart - "I seem to have opened up your e-mails, Rick. 

That was a cracking day at Trump, and yes Rick it was a 6 putt!!!!!!!!


----------



## richart (Sep 6, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			They did mate, another great Rick G memory.

When Rich was entrusted with Rick's phone to take a picture of us 3...........

30 seconds go by........another 20 seconds.........Rick says to Rich "what are you bloody doing" - Richart - "I seem to have opened up your e-mails, Rick. 

That was a cracking day at Trump, and yes Rick it was a 6 putt!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

 That was a fantastic day, and Rick didn't leave the putt short. He didn't seem to take any solace when I told him that I had seen a 7 putt the day before.

I think you will find that the photo was rather good though. Fortunately my training as a photographers assistant was not wasted. Mind you I was trained on a box brownie.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 6, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



richart said:



			That was a fantastic day, and Rick didn't leave the putt short. He didn't seem to take any solace when I told him that I had seen a 7 putt the day before.

I think you will find that the photo was rather good though. Fortunately my training as a photographers assistant was not wasted. Mind you I was trained on a box brownie.

Click to expand...

Were you a photographers assistant, or was it someone who just liked to put a sheet over your head, and ask you to expose?


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 6, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Birchy	prev
Lincoln quaker	pref
Liverbirdie	prev
Odvan	prev
Scouser	prev
Nic	prev
Stuc	prev
Duffers	prev
Richart	prev
Gregbwfc	prev
Radbourne	prev
Paperboy	prev
2blue	prev
Nwjocko	prev
Jimaroid	prev
Davemac	prev
Chellie	prev
Chellie+1	prev
Wookie	prev
Junior	prev
Chiefio	prev
BarnsleyDave	prev
Wes	prev
Lig	prev
HDIDKenny	prev
LQ +1	prev
LQ +2	prev
LQ +3	prev
LQ +4	prev
Fairway dodger	prev
Region3 +1	prev
Region3 +2	prev
Captainron	
Liverpoolphil	
Fundy	
Homer	
JamesR	
Crow	
Karl102	
IanM	
Papas1982	
Sam86	
Trojan615	
LeeNixon	
Huds1475	
Mitchell89	
Anotherdouble	
Swingalot	
Paddyc	
BlueinMunich	
Murphthemog	
Piece	
Darrenwilliams	
Farneyman	
AdamWilliams	
PNWokingham	
TheDiablo	
Wilson	
Fish	
Alex1975

Eeek, 3 rounds in two days.


----------



## Robobum (Sep 6, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			They did mate, another great Rick G memory.

When Rich was entrusted with Rick's phone to take a picture of us 3...........

30 seconds go by........another 20 seconds.........Rick says to Rich "what are you bloody doing" - Richart - "I seem to have opened up your e-mails, Rick. 

That was a cracking day at Trump, and yes Rick it was a 6 putt!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Haha. Brilliant mate.

I can hear Rick protesting that, technically, it was only a 5 putt as putt #2 was from off the green!! 

Great day, a memory to treasure. &#128077;


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Sep 6, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Go on then. 

Birchy    prev
Lincoln quaker    pref
Liverbirdie    prev
Odvan    prev
Scouser    prev
Nic    prev
Stuc    prev
Duffers    prev
Richart    prev
Gregbwfc    prev
Radbourne    prev
Paperboy    prev
2blue    prev
Nwjocko    prev
Jimaroid    prev
Davemac    prev
Chellie    prev
Chellie+1    prev
Wookie    prev
Junior    prev
Chiefio    prev
BarnsleyDave    prev
Wes    prev
Lig    prev
HDIDKenny    prev
LQ +1    prev
LQ +2    prev
LQ +3    prev
LQ +4    prev
Fairway dodger    prev
Region3 +1    prev
Region3 +2    prev
Captainron    
Liverpoolphil    
Fundy    
Homer    
JamesR    
Crow    
Karl102    
IanM    
Papas1982    
Sam86    
Trojan615    
LeeNixon    
Huds1475    
Mitchell89    
Anotherdouble    
Swingalot    
Paddyc    
BlueinMunich    
Murphthemog    
Piece    
Darrenwilliams    
Farneyman    
AdamWilliams    
PNWokingham    
TheDiablo    
Wilson    
Fish    
Alex1975
OxfordComma Prev


----------



## TheAlbatross (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Sounds like a superb trip this, the drive should be easier too following on from Aberdeen!

Birchy    prev
 Lincoln quaker    pref
 Liverbirdie    prev
 Odvan    prev
 Scouser    prev
 Nic    prev
 Stuc    prev
 Duffers    prev
 Richart    prev
 Gregbwfc    prev
 Radbourne    prev
 Paperboy    prev
 2blue    prev
 Nwjocko    prev
 Jimaroid    prev
 Davemac    prev
 Chellie    prev
 Chellie+1    prev
 Wookie    prev
 Junior    prev
 Chiefio    prev
 BarnsleyDave    prev
 Wes    prev
 Lig    prev
 HDIDKenny    prev
 LQ +1    prev
 LQ +2    prev
 LQ +3    prev
 LQ +4    prev
 Fairway dodger    prev
 Region3 +1    prev
 Region3 +2    prev
 Captainron    
 Liverpoolphil    
 Fundy    
 Homer    
 JamesR    
 Crow    
 Karl102    
 IanM    
 Papas1982    
 Sam86    
 Trojan615    
 LeeNixon    
 Huds1475    
 Mitchell89    
 Anotherdouble    
 Swingalot    
 Paddyc    
 BlueinMunich    
 Murphthemog    
 Piece    
 Darrenwilliams    
 Farneyman    
 AdamWilliams    
 PNWokingham    
 TheDiablo    
 Wilson    
 Fish    
 Alex1975
 OxfordComma Prev
TheAlbatross (prev)
The Albatross +1 (GasmanRaven) (prev)


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Alex1975 said:



			Eeek, 3 rounds in two days.
		
Click to expand...

You should worry; I'm potentially looking at 5 rounds in 3 days if selected!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Alex1975 said:



			Alex1975

Eeek, 3 rounds in two days.
		
Click to expand...

You should have come to Ireland.

108 holes in 3 days with no sleep.

Great fun


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			You should have come to Ireland.

108 holes in 3 days with no sleep.

Great fun 

Click to expand...

Was the average score 108 too?


----------



## fenwayrich (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Not a regular on these meets, but happy to add my name to the list of possibles:

Birchy    prev
 Lincoln quaker    pref
 Liverbirdie    prev
 Odvan     prev
 Scouser    prev
 Nic    prev
 Stuc    prev
 Duffers     prev
 Richart    prev
 Gregbwfc    prev
 Radbourne    prev
 Paperboy    prev
 2blue    prev
 Nwjocko    prev
 Jimaroid    prev
 Davemac    prev
 Chellie    prev
 Chellie+1    prev
 Wookie    prev
 Junior     prev
 Chiefio    prev
 BarnsleyDave    prev
 Wes    prev
 Lig     prev
 HDIDKenny    prev
 LQ +1    prev
 LQ +2    prev
 LQ +3     prev
 LQ +4    prev
 Fairway dodger    prev
 Region3 +1    prev
 Region3 +2    prev
 Captainron    
 Liverpoolphil    
 Fundy    
 Homer    
 JamesR    
 Crow    
 Karl102    
 IanM    
 Papas1982     
 Sam86    
 Trojan615    
 LeeNixon    
 Huds1475    
 Mitchell89    
 Anotherdouble    
 Swingalot    
 Paddyc    
 BlueinMunich    
 Murphthemog    
 Piece    
 Darrenwilliams    
 Farneyman    
 AdamWilliams    
 PNWokingham    
 TheDiablo    
 Wilson    
 Fish    
 Alex1975
 OxfordComma Prev
 TheAlbatross  (prev)
 The Albatross +1 (GasmanRaven) (prev)      
FenwayRich


----------



## Toad (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Birchy prev
Lincoln quaker pref
Liverbirdie prev
Odvan prev
Scouser prev
Nic prev
Stuc prev
Duffers prev
Richart prev
Gregbwfc prev
Radbourne prev
Paperboy prev
2blue prev
Nwjocko prev
Jimaroid prev
Davemac prev
Chellie prev
Chellie+1 prev
Wookie prev
Junior prev
Chiefio prev
BarnsleyDave prev
Wes prev
Lig prev
HDIDKenny prev
LQ +1 prev
LQ +2 prev
LQ +3 prev
LQ +4 prev
Fairway dodger prev
Region3 +1 prev
Region3 +2 prev
Captainron 
Liverpoolphil 
Fundy 
Homer 
JamesR 
Crow 
Karl102 
IanM 
Papas1982 
Sam86 
Trojan615 
LeeNixon 
Huds1475 
Mitchell89 
Anotherdouble 
Swingalot 
Paddyc 
BlueinMunich 
Murphthemog 
Piece 
Darrenwilliams 
Farneyman 
AdamWilliams 
PNWokingham 
TheDiablo 
Wilson 
Fish 
Alex1975
OxfordComma Prev
TheAlbatross (prev)
The Albatross +1 (GasmanRaven) (prev) 
FenwayRich
Toad (prev)


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*
Birchy prev
Lincoln quaker pref
Liverbirdie prev
Odvan prev
Scouser prev
Nic prev
Stuc prev
Duffers prev
Richart prev
Gregbwfc prev
Radbourne prev
Paperboy prev
2blue prev
Nwjocko prev
Jimaroid prev
Davemac prev
Chellie prev
Chellie+1 prev
Wookie prev
Junior prev
Chiefio prev
BarnsleyDave prev
Wes prev
Lig prev
HDIDKenny prev
LQ +1 prev
LQ +2 prev
LQ +3 prev
LQ +4 prev
Fairway dodger prev
Region3 +1 prev
Region3 +2 prev
Captainron 
Liverpoolphil 
Fundy 
Homer 
JamesR 
Crow 
Karl102 
IanM 
Papas1982 
Sam86 
Trojan615 
LeeNixon 
Huds1475 
Mitchell89 
Anotherdouble 
Swingalot 
Paddyc 
BlueinMunich 
Murphthemog 
Piece 
Darrenwilliams 
Farneyman 
AdamWilliams 
PNWokingham 
TheDiablo 
Wilson 
Fish 
Alex1975
OxfordComma Prev
TheAlbatross (prev)
The Albatross +1 (GasmanRaven) (prev) 
FenwayRich
Toad (prev)​                        Qwerty )prev)

          Great work as always fellas, Looking forward to it :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Qwerty. (Prev)

Great work as always fellas, Looking forward to it
image: 

Superb stuff mate, do you fancy  Ascot races and a karaoke bar Saturday night??


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Stuart_C said:



			Qwerty. (Prev)

Great work as always fellas, Looking forward to it
image: 

Superb stuff mate, do you fancy  Ascot races and a karaoke bar Saturday night??
		
Click to expand...


 I was considering joining the Lime & Soda Boys tbh Stu but that's a tempting offer.
You know I'm a sucker for the Karaoke 

I might have to come back on the Saturday but leave it with me, I'll see if I can wangle it ..

*Sorry for my name Offsetting on the C&P, I've tried to edit it but its not having it *


----------



## Odvan (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Good lad Dave. Think I'm heading back on the Saturday in the hopes of a game en route. Not into the GGs really.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Odvan said:



			Good lad Dave. Think I'm heading back on the Saturday in the hopes of a game en route. Not into the GGs really.
		
Click to expand...


Forget the GGs Matt, what about the Karaoke? Although I don't rate our chances of Finding one in Ascot! 
 I'm thinking Barbershop quartet..


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Qwerty said:



			Forget the GGs Matt, what about the Karaoke? Although I don't rate our chances of Finding one in Ascot! 
 I'm thinking Barbershop quartet..
		
Click to expand...

I'll find us one though it may not be the same high quality as The Cart Wheel Inn  and I can't be sure the host will be as stunning neither  :rofl:


----------



## Odvan (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Qwerty said:



			Forget the GGs Matt, what about the Karaoke? Although I don't rate our chances of Finding one in Ascot! 
 I'm thinking Barbershop quartet..
		
Click to expand...

Am pretty sure the locals down there would be a little more receptive to one of your sets than they were in 'friendly' Scotland 

If all else fails a game of croquet, followed by a thin cut fried potatoe bap washed down with a flute of pimms before the journey back could be a goer?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Qwerty said:



			I was considering joining the Lime & Soda Boys tbh Stu but that's a tempting offer.
You know I'm a sucker for the Karaoke 

I might have to come back on the Saturday but leave it with me, I'll see if I can wangle it ..

*Sorry for my name Offsetting on the C&P, I've tried to edit it but its not having it *
		
Click to expand...

Could be worse, mate, you might have copied and pasted it upside down. 

Great your on board, good to see Toad also.

Stuey - what about going the cricket instead (England play South africa in a test at the Oval that weekend) - horse racing is not only boring, but elitist.:whoo:

You drink more at the cricket.:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			Could be worse, mate, you might have copied and pasted it upside down. 

Great your on board, good to see Toad also.

Stuey - what about going the cricket instead (England play South africa in a test at the Oval that weekend) - horse racing is not only boring, but elitist.:whoo:

You drink more at the cricket.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Test cricket is for a certain type of gentleman, you couldn't imagine Davie Mac la sitting watching that  now could  yer. :rofl:

You organise a day out at the cricket and I'll sort Ascot, we'll meet up later on pished up for a straightener in Virginia Water :ears:


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			Great your on board, good to see Toad also.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate, looking forward to it. :thup:

Are you looking at coming home on the Sunday?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Stuart_C said:



			Test cricket is for a certain type of gentleman, you couldn't imagine Davie Mac la sitting watching that  now could  yer. :rofl:

You organise a day out at the cricket and I'll sort Ascot, we'll meet up later on pished up for a straightener in Virginia Water :ears:
		
Click to expand...

What trackies do you wear for going the cricket - red and yeller ones to go with the ribbon on my boater?

I'd have Karl and junior with me, so we'd run you all over the gaff. #properfirm

Com'ed the crickets a well better day out, I'll even make you some cucumber and cress sarnies.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Qwerty said:



			Cheers mate, looking forward to it. :thup:

Are you looking at coming home on the Sunday?
		
Click to expand...

The Saturday, as it stands but no firm plans made. I dont fancy the GG's.

If the NW posse (and others) fancy having a rattling good day out on the ale on the Saturday though - I could be talked into it.

If we did get a few for the hosses and some for the cricket, meeting up later could be a laugh.

The wonder of Stuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			What trackies do you wear for going the cricket - red and yeller ones to go with the ribbon on my boater?

I'd have Karl and junior with me, so we'd run you all over the gaff. #properfirm

Com'ed the crickets a well better day out, I'll even make you some cucumber and cress sarnies.
		
Click to expand...

Nah, Junior's already on the Ascot trip he likes a punt that lad, Karl's missus won't let him stay the extra night :rofl:

We'll be sipping pimms on the famous Ascot lawn whilst you and captainron are doing the conga in yer  trackies and yer half n halfs :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Stuart_C said:



			Nah, Junior's already on the Ascot trip he likes a punt that lad, Karl's missus won't let him stay the extra night :rofl:

We'll be sipping pimms on the famous Ascot lawn whilst you and captainron are doing the conga in yer  trackies and yer half n halfs :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I think all of captain rons kecks are half way up his shin.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			I think all of captain rons kecks are half way up his shin.

Click to expand...

I'm not laughing at that, he's my mate is big Ron.

How many you got for the test match?


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Stuart_C said:



			We'll be sipping pimms on the famous Ascot lawn whilst you and captainron are doing the conga in yer  trackies and yer half n halfs :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Stuart_C said:



			I'm not laughing at that, he's my mate is big Ron.

How many you got for the test match?
		
Click to expand...

None, I was just putting it out there......


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Bit of a Taster on SS4 right now.. Faldo V Norman at Sunningdale Old in 1994.
I'm sure it'll be repeated later.


Mental notes are being made..


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Birchy prev
Lincoln quaker pref
Liverbirdie prev
Odvan prev
Scouser prev
Nic prev
Stuc prev
Duffers prev
Richart prev
Gregbwfc prev
Radbourne prev
Paperboy prev
2blue prev
Nwjocko prev
Jimaroid prev
Davemac prev
Chellie prev
Chellie+1 prev
Wookie prev
Junior prev
Chiefio prev
BarnsleyDave prev
Wes prev
Lig prev
HDIDKenny prev
LQ +1 
LQ +2 
LQ +3 
LQ +4
LQ +5 
LQ +6
Fairway dodger prev
Region3 +1 prev
Region3 +2 prev
Captainron 
Liverpoolphil 
Fundy 
Homer 
JamesR 
Crow 
Karl102 
IanM 
Papas1982 
Sam86 
Trojan615 
LeeNixon 
Huds1475 
Mitchell89 
Anotherdouble 
Swingalot 
Paddyc 
BlueinMunich 
Murphthemog 
Piece 
Darrenwilliams 
Farneyman 
AdamWilliams 
PNWokingham 
TheDiablo 
Wilson 
Fish 
Alex1975
OxfordComma Prev
TheAlbatross (prev)
The Albatross +1 (GasmanRaven) (prev) 
FenwayRich
Toad (prev) 
Qwerty (prev)
Andy W (prev)

68 names so far. 

Can everyone who is a previous please sort Â£100 deposit out to Scott, he has the same account as the Aberdeen trip. if you are unsure send me an email.

For the others we will give it another week before asking for deposits. As we are looking oversubscribed some will get let down. 

We will start using the Trump email again so no need for PM's as Peter Scott and myself all check the trump account, the email is in my sig.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Qwerty said:



			Bit of a Taster on SS4 right now.. Faldo V Norman at Sunningdale Old in 1994.
I'm sure it'll be repeated later.


Mental notes are being made..

Click to expand...

Put you down for 44 points rather than the usual 40 then mate? 

I've just transferred the Â£100 to Birchys slush fund as deposit :thup:


----------



## chellie (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

I've emailed you Glyn as need details. Also I'd already told Scott I needed them again.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



chellie said:



			I've emailed you Glyn as need details. Also I'd already told Scott I needed them again.
		
Click to expand...

No probs Anne, I will send you the details.

Ta


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



NWJocko said:



			Put you down for 44 points rather than the usual 40 then mate? 

Click to expand...

I think he uses Norman's old clubs when entering his monthly medal mate. #Persimmonrocks


----------



## Junior (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Â£100 transferred to Birchy.  I've just used the account I've always used Scott. Hope that's ok !!!


----------



## Scouser (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

I replied the same day get me down on the list and my +1..... Please xxx


----------



## Birchy (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



chellie said:



			I've emailed you Glyn as need details. Also I'd already told Scott I needed them again.
		
Click to expand...

Seeing this post just reminded me 

Have you got them now?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

I will be checking off payments so far and updating list tonight once I've decided what I'm spending it on


----------



## Scouser (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Birchy said:



			I will be checking off payments so far and updating list tonight once I've decided what I'm spending it on 

Click to expand...

Just realise I'm already down on the list...  Cheers ladies


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Scouser said:



			Just realise I'm already down on the list...  Cheers ladies
		
Click to expand...

Your buffoonery hasnt been missed.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			Your buffoonery hasnt been missed.

Click to expand...

Hmmm


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Scouser said:



			Hmmm
		
Click to expand...

I've missed you.

Do you and your +1 fancy Ascot races on the Saturday?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Stuart_C said:



			I've missed you.

Do you and your +1 fancy Ascot races on the Saturday?
		
Click to expand...

Hes another one for the Lime and soda lounge, mate.

Whats happening to us northerners......


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			Hes another one for the Lime and soda lounge, mate.

Whats happening to us northerners......

Click to expand...

His +1 likes a bevy though :whoo:


----------



## 2blue (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Â£100 smackers winging their way across the Pennines.....  catch'em as they go Scott :clap:

Sorry Stu... am not a GG man.....  may go for the cricket though :whoo:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			Hes another one for the Lime and soda lounge, mate.

Whats happening to us northerners......

Click to expand...

Lime and soda is the future


----------



## chellie (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			No probs Anne, I will send you the details.

Ta
		
Click to expand...




Birchy said:



			Seeing this post just reminded me 

Have you got them now?
		
Click to expand...

Had details and Â£200 been sent to Bank of Birchy.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Lime and soda is the future 

Click to expand...

But you need pints of skullsplitter and single malt, to drown out the past.

With your golf, can believe your not an alky. :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Stuart_C said:



			I've missed you.

Do you and your +1 fancy Ascot races on the Saturday?
		
Click to expand...




2blue said:



			Â£100 smackers winging their way across the Pennines.....  catch'em as they go Scott :clap:

Sorry Stu... am not a GG man.....  may go for the cricket though :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

They sound like good options...!


----------



## Birchy (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Birchy	prev	Â£100
Lincoln quaker	prev	
Liverbirdie	prev	
Odvan	prev	Â£100
Scouser	prev	Â£100
Nic	prev	Â£100
Stuc	prev	
Duffers	prev	
Richart	prev	
Gregbwfc	prev	Â£100
Radbourne	prev	
Paperboy	prev	
2blue	prev	Â£100
Nwjocko	prev	Â£100
Jimaroid	prev	Â£100
Davemac	prev	
Chellie	prev	Â£100
Chellie+1	prev	Â£100
Wookie	prev	
Junior	prev	Â£100
Chiefio	prev	
BarnsleyDave	prev	
Wes	prev	
Lig	prev	
HDIDKenny	prev	
LQ +1	mate	
LQ +2	mate	
LQ +3	mate	
LQ +4	mate	
LQ+5	mate	
LQ+6	mate	
Fairway dodger	prev	
Region3 +1	prev	
Region3 +2	prev	
Oxfordcomma	prev	
TheAlbatross	prev	
TheAlbatross+1	prev	
Toad	prev	
Qwerty	prev	
Andyw	prev	
Captainron		
Liverpoolphil		
Fundy		
Homer		
JamesR		
Crow		
Karl102		
IanM		
Papas1982		
Sam86		
Trojan615		
LeeNixon		
Huds1475		
Mitchell89		
Anotherdouble		
Swingalot		
Paddyc		
BlueinMunich		
Murphthemog		
Piece		
Darrenwilliams		
Farneyman		
AdamWilliams		
PNWokingham		
TheDiablo		
Wilson		
Fish		
Alex1975		
Fenwayrich		

69 in the running so far


----------



## chellie (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Iain's paid his Â£100 he said earlier on.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Scouser said:



			They sound like good options...!
		
Click to expand...

England Vs South africa test match mate, I'm game, 2 blue......sort it.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Birchy	prev	Â£100
Lincoln quaker	prev	
Liverbirdie	prev	
Liverbirdie +1
Odvan	prev	Â£100
Scouser	prev	Â£100
Nic	prev	Â£100
Stuc	prev	
Duffers	prev	
Richart	prev	
Gregbwfc	prev	Â£100
Radbourne	prev	
Paperboy	prev	
2blue	prev	Â£100
Nwjocko	prev	Â£100
Jimaroid	prev	Â£100
Davemac	prev	
Chellie	prev	Â£100
Chellie+1	prev	Â£100
Wookie	prev	
Junior	prev	Â£100
Chiefio	prev	
BarnsleyDave	prev	
Wes	prev	
Lig	prev	
HDIDKenny	prev	
LQ +1	mate	
LQ +2	mate	
LQ +3	mate	
LQ +4	mate	
LQ+5	mate	
LQ+6	mate	
Fairway dodger	prev	
Region3 +1	prev	
Region3 +2	prev	
Oxfordcomma	prev	
TheAlbatross	prev	
TheAlbatross+1	prev	
Toad	prev	
Qwerty	prev	
Andyw	prev	
Captainron	
Liverpoolphil	
Fundy	
Homer	
JamesR	
Crow	
Karl102	
IanM	
Papas1982	
Sam86	
Trojan615	
LeeNixon	
Huds1475	
Mitchell89	
Anotherdouble	
Swingalot	
Paddyc	
BlueinMunich	
Murphthemog	
Piece	
Darrenwilliams	
Farneyman	
AdamWilliams	
PNWokingham	
TheDiablo	
Wilson	
Fish	
Alex1975	
Fenwayrich	

70, possibly 71 another mate of mine. Pete Lav will hopefully know next week.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Top 100 course proving hard to come by, may need to lower our sights to the next 100.:thup:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			England Vs South africa test match mate, I'm game, 2 blue......sort it.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm keep me in the loop on this one... Please


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Scouser said:



			Hmmm keep me in the loop on this one... Please
		
Click to expand...

Me too, I'll catch a train up on the day. After driving home on the Friday!!!


----------



## LIG (Sep 12, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:




Can everyone who is a previous please sort Â£100 deposit out to Scott, he has the same account as the Aberdeen trip. if you are unsure send me an email.

For the others we will give it another week before asking for deposits. As we are looking oversubscribed some will get let down. 

* We will start using the Trump email again so no need for PM's* as Peter Scott and myself all check the trump account, the email is in my sig.





Click to expand...

When will you start using the Trump email cos I'm waiting for a reply!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 12, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



LIG said:



			When will you start using the Trump email cos I'm waiting for a reply! 

Click to expand...

Sorry, been busy this weekend getting 0.2 back and forgot to check it.

Just checked it and no email from you in there preet, I have however won the Nigerian state lotto!


----------



## TheAlbatross (Sep 12, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Hi,

i sent an email to the trump2016 hotmail address yesterday regarding payment details. Could you send me a quick reply as keen to get the deposit across.

thanks.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 12, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



TheAlbatross said:



			Hi,

i sent an email to the trump2016 hotmail address yesterday regarding payment details. Could you send me a quick reply as keen to get the deposit across.

thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, come on Glyn you slacker.

Sorry, Albatross you just cant get the staff these days. I'd blame grammar schools, but I dont reckon he went to one.:whoo:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



TheAlbatross said:



			Hi,

i sent an email to the trump2016 hotmail address yesterday regarding payment details. Could you send me a quick reply as keen to get the deposit across.

thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Replied


----------



## Val (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Birchy	prev	Â£100
Lincoln quaker	prev	
Liverbirdie	prev	
Liverbirdie +1
Odvan	prev	Â£100
Scouser	prev	Â£100
Nic	prev	Â£100
Stuc	prev	
Duffers	prev	
Richart	prev	
Gregbwfc	prev	Â£100
Radbourne	prev	
Paperboy	prev	
2blue	prev	Â£100
Nwjocko	prev	Â£100
Jimaroid	prev	Â£100
Davemac	prev	
Chellie	prev	Â£100
Chellie+1	prev	Â£100
Wookie	prev	
Junior	prev	Â£100
Chiefio	prev	
BarnsleyDave	prev	
Wes	prev	
Lig	prev	
HDIDKenny	prev	
LQ +1	mate	
LQ +2	mate	
LQ +3	mate	
LQ +4	mate	
LQ+5	mate	
LQ+6	mate	
Fairway dodger	prev	
Region3 +1	prev	
Region3 +2	prev	
Oxfordcomma	prev	
TheAlbatross	prev	
TheAlbatross+1	prev	
Toad	prev	
Qwerty	prev	
Andyw	prev	
Captainron	
Liverpoolphil	
Fundy	
Homer	
JamesR	
Crow	
Karl102	
IanM	
Papas1982	
Sam86	
Trojan615	
LeeNixon	
Huds1475	
Mitchell89	
Anotherdouble	
Swingalot	
Paddyc	
BlueinMunich	
Murphthemog	
Piece	
Darrenwilliams	
Farneyman	
AdamWilliams	
PNWokingham	
TheDiablo	
Wilson	
Fish	
Alex1975	
Fenwayrich
Val prev 
Val jnr (provisonally or reserve space as he doesnt get to chose holidays until January)

Should be a good weekend :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Good to see you on board Val and +1.

We have to pay Sunningdale the deposit for each person in the next few weeks, and it is non-refundable. 

We also have to give them final numbers, so if you want to guarantee the place for your lad you would have to take the chance and/or rely on selling the spec on to a reserve, if he cant make it.


----------



## Val (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			Good to see you on board Val and +1.

We have to pay Sunningdale the deposit for each person in the next few weeks, and it is non-refundable. 

We also have to give them final numbers, so if you want to guarantee the place for your lad you would have to take the chance and/or rely on selling the spec on to a reserve, if he cant make it.
		
Click to expand...

Just go with me for now then Pete, he can be reserve and if a space arrives then so be it. I'll speak to Glyn and Scott on Sunday


----------



## Odvan (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Val said:



			Just go with me for now then Pete, he can be reserve and if a space arrives then so be it. I'll speak to Glyn and Scott on Sunday
		
Click to expand...

We saw that you were just two groups behind us - by the time Glyn has finished chomping around though, you'll be two groups in front


----------



## Val (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Odvan said:



			We saw that you were just two groups behind us - by the time Glyn has finished chomping around though, you'll be two groups in front 

Click to expand...

:rofl: aye, let the faster boys through


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Odvan said:



			We saw that you were just two groups behind us - by the time Glyn has finished chomping around though, you'll be two groups in front 

Click to expand...

Funny guy eh! Who was it that missed the fairway by 90 yards at Cavendish Sunday? Oh that will be you then


----------



## Odvan (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Funny guy eh! Who was it that missed the fairway by 90 yards at Cavendish Sunday? Oh that will be you then 

Click to expand...

Want me to mention Hole 2? And the driver, 3 hybrids, 2 wedges and 3 putts you had to cover 314yrds, or do you not...?

Oops 

Now get back in ya hole.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Â£200 sent to Bank of Birchy for my 2 +1's

(Couldn't put a reference in but it's the same details I've always used so guess (hope) it will come up with whatever I put in the very first time).


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Presuming that those with no previous are in a holding pattern for the moment? Also am I right in saying it was 60 places max? thx


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Alex1975 said:



			Presuming that those with no previous are in a holding pattern for the moment? Also am I right in saying it was 60 places max? thx
		
Click to expand...

I am doing my best to ask Sunningdale to increase, I should have an answer on that tomorrow.

As soon as I get confirmation we can then give answers, if they wont increase then its previous competitor's will get 1st refusal. We will then sort the other places.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Updated list

Birchy	Hist	Â£100
Lincoln quaker	Hist	
Liverbirdie	Hist	
Odvan	Hist	Â£100
Scouser	Hist	Â£100
Nic	Hist	Â£100
Stuc	Hist	
Duffers	Hist	
Richart	Hist	
Gregbwfc	Hist	Â£100
Radbourne	Hist	
Paperboy	Hist	
2blue	Hist	Â£100
Nwjocko	Hist	Â£100
Jimaroid	Hist	Â£100
Davemac	Hist	
Chellie	Hist	Â£100
Chellie+1	Hist	Â£100
Wookie	Hist	
Junior	Hist	Â£100
Chiefio	Hist	
BarnsleyDave	Hist	
Wes	Hist	
Lig	Hist	Â£100
HDIDKenny	Hist	
Fairway dodger	Hist	
Region3 +1	Hist	Â£100
Region3 +2	Hist	Â£100
Oxfordcomma	Hist	Â£100
TheAlbatross	Hist	Â£100
TheAlbatross+1	Hist	Â£100
Toad	Hist	
Qwerty	Hist	
Andyw	Hist	Â£100
Val	Hist	
LQ +1	mate	
LQ +2	mate	
LQ +3	mate	
LQ +4	mate	
LQ+5	mate	
LQ+6	mate	
Liverbirdie +1	mate	
Val JNR	prov	
Captainron		
Liverpoolphil		
Fundy		
Homer		
JamesR		
Crow		
Karl102		Â£100
IanM		
Papas1982		
Sam86		
Trojan615		
LeeNixon		
Huds1475		
Mitchell89		
Anotherdouble		
Swingalot		
Paddyc		
BlueinMunich		
Murphthemog		
Piece		
Darrenwilliams		
Farneyman		
AdamWilliams		
PNWokingham		
TheDiablo		
Wilson		
Fish		
Alex1975		
Fenwayrich


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			I am doing my best to ask Sunningdale to increase, I should have an answer on that tomorrow.

As soon as I get confirmation we can then give answers, if they wont increase then its previous competitor's will get 1st refusal. We will then sort the other places.
		
Click to expand...


Perfect, thanks for the update.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

With a little bit of luck, we may have more on the 2nd course in the coming days, fingers crossed.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

So as not to miss out on any social gatherings where will people be staying? Which town/village?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Updated list

Birchy    Hist    Â£100
Lincoln quaker    Hist    
Liverbirdie    Hist    
Odvan    Hist    Â£100
Scouser    Hist    Â£100
Nic    Hist    Â£100
Stuc    Hist    
Duffers    Hist    
Richart    Hist    
Gregbwfc    Hist    Â£100
Radbourne    Hist    
Paperboy    Hist    
2blue    Hist    Â£100
Nwjocko    Hist    Â£100
Jimaroid    Hist    Â£100
Davemac    Hist    
Chellie    Hist    Â£100
Chellie+1    Hist    Â£100
Wookie    Hist    
Junior    Hist    Â£100
Chiefio    Hist    
BarnsleyDave    Hist    
Wes    Hist    
Lig    Hist    Â£100
HDIDKenny    Hist    
Fairway dodger    Hist    
Region3 +1    Hist    Â£100
Region3 +2    Hist    Â£100
Oxfordcomma    Hist    Â£100
TheAlbatross    Hist    Â£100
TheAlbatross+1    Hist    Â£100
Toad    Hist    
Qwerty    Hist    
Andyw    Hist    Â£100
Val    Hist    
LQ +1    mate    
LQ +2    mate    
LQ +3    mate    
LQ +4    mate    
LQ+5    mate    
LQ+6    mate    
LB + 1
LB + 2
Liverbirdie +1    mate    
Val JNR    prov    
Captainron        
Liverpoolphil        
Fundy        
Homer        
JamesR        
Crow        
Karl102        Â£100
IanM        
Papas1982        
Sam86        
Trojan615        
LeeNixon        
Huds1475        
Mitchell89        
Anotherdouble        
Swingalot        
Paddyc        
BlueinMunich        
Murphthemog        
Piece        
Darrenwilliams        
Farneyman        
AdamWilliams        
PNWokingham        
TheDiablo        
Wilson        
Fish        
Alex1975        
Fenwayrich 
petelav 


I think this is as far as we can go with names, we now have 75 and I am asking sunningdale for 72-76 places. 

We can't add any more names for now so apologies if you was waiting. 

As Peter says we hope to announce the 2nd course in the next day or two, it's a cracker.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



HDID Kenny said:



			So as not to miss out on any social gatherings where will people be staying? Which town/village?
		
Click to expand...

Just hold fire on that Kenny till we announce the 2nd course, then we can advise towns for evening drinks.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Just hold fire on that Kenny till we announce the 2nd course, then we can advise towns for evening drinks.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Glyn, you've got me intrigued now :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



HDID Kenny said:



			So as not to miss out on any social gatherings where will people be staying? Which town/village?
		
Click to expand...

I havent even looked yet, Ken.

It might be worth hanging on for 1 month, get our 60 (hopefully 72) names finalised, then try to get a plan together.

Some are going the racing at Ascot.

Some may go the cricket (England vs South Africa) at the oval, be good if we can meet up in the night afterwards on the Saturday, for those that do.

Some others may play golf (if some southerners do some missionary work), although any Saturday games will be outside our remit.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			As Peter says we hope to announce the 2nd course in the next day or two, it's a cracker.
		
Click to expand...

Just waiting on final confirmation for such a large group.


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Just a quick heads up for those looking at possibly going to the cricket. It will be a complete sell out, with tickets being balloted. This is open now to register for via the Oval website, but a max of 2 tickets per successful entry can be bought for the weekend.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



TheDiablo said:



			Just a quick heads up for those looking at possibly going to the cricket. It will be a complete sell out, with tickets being balloted. This is open now to register for via the Oval website, but a max of 2 tickets per successful entry can be bought for the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

If you are successful in the ballot, do you have to take the option up and pay, or is it optional, and you can turn them down if you change your mind?

That way if we have 10 interested, and we put in 20 applications (through other kind forummers), we'll just take up how ever many we need.


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			If you are successful in the ballot, do you have to take the option up and pay, or is it optional, and you can turn them down if you change your mind?

That way if we have 10 interested, and we put in 20 applications (through other kind forummers), we'll just take up how ever many we need.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, just the option to buy. I think you get a week or so to purchase (seats are sold first come first served to ballot winners). Any unsold ballot tickets then go on sale to those unsuccessful in the ballot only, so either way you'll need to register through the ballot to get any chance of tickets.

I've already applied for Sunday and not sure if I can do anymore, but happy to help if I can.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Sin, I've just registered for the ballot, if I'm successful I'll let you know.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Nice one, lar

Lets see if we can get a few of us together, if we get 10 of us, or more, I'm willing to go with it, so:-

Who fancies England Vs South Africa (current world's 1 and 2?) day 3 of the 3rd test at the Kia Oval:-

Interested:-

Liverbirdie
Richart
Scouser
Nic
Paperboy?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Stuart_C said:



			Sin, I've just registered for the ballot, if I'm successful I'll let you know.
		
Click to expand...

ok mate, but dont buy just yet, in case.


----------



## Piece (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Gutted, but will have to withdraw from this meet.  When I signed up, family holiday of Aug 2017 wasn't going to happen. Now it is, a few days after this meet. Much as I'd like to do both, I can't.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Updated list

Birchy    Hist    Â£100
Lincoln quaker    Hist    
Liverbirdie    Hist    
Odvan    Hist    Â£100
Scouser    Hist    Â£100
Nic    Hist    Â£100
Stuc    Hist    
Duffers    Hist    
Richart    Hist    
Gregbwfc    Hist    Â£100
Radbourne    Hist    
Paperboy    Hist    
2blue    Hist    Â£100
Nwjocko    Hist    Â£100
Jimaroid    Hist    Â£100
Davemac    Hist    
Chellie    Hist    Â£100
Chellie+1    Hist    Â£100
Wookie    Hist    
Junior    Hist    Â£100
Chiefio    Hist    
BarnsleyDave    Hist    
Wes    Hist    
Lig    Hist    Â£100
HDIDKenny    Hist    
Fairway dodger    Hist    
Region3 +1    Hist    Â£100
Region3 +2    Hist    Â£100
Oxfordcomma    Hist    Â£100
TheAlbatross    Hist    Â£100
TheAlbatross+1    Hist    Â£100
Toad    Hist    
Qwerty    Hist    
Andyw    Hist    Â£100
Val    Hist    
LQ +1    mate    
LQ +2    mate    
LQ +3    mate    
LQ +4    mate    
LQ+5    mate    
LQ+6    mate    
LB + 1
LB + 2
Liverbirdie +1    mate    
Val JNR    prov    
Captainron        
Liverpoolphil        
Fundy        
Homer        
JamesR        
Crow        
Karl102        Â£100
IanM        
Papas1982        
Sam86        
Trojan615        
LeeNixon        
Huds1475        
Mitchell89        
Anotherdouble        
Swingalot        
Paddyc        
BlueinMunich        
Murphthemog        
Darrenwilliams        
Farneyman        
AdamWilliams        
PNWokingham        
TheDiablo        
Wilson        
Fish        
Alex1975        
Fenwayrich 
petelav 


I think this is as far as we can go with names, we now have 75 and I am asking sunningdale for 72-76 places. 

We can't add any more names for now so apologies if you was waiting. 

As Peter says we hope to announce the 2nd course in the next day or two, it's a cracker.


----------



## sam85 (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Updated list

Birchy    Hist    Â£100
Lincoln quaker    Hist    
Liverbirdie    Hist    
Odvan    Hist    Â£100
Scouser    Hist    Â£100
Nic    Hist    Â£100
Stuc    Hist    
Duffers    Hist    
Richart    Hist    
Gregbwfc    Hist    Â£100
Radbourne    Hist    
Paperboy    Hist    
2blue    Hist    Â£100
Nwjocko    Hist    Â£100
Jimaroid    Hist    Â£100
Davemac    Hist    
Chellie    Hist    Â£100
Chellie+1    Hist    Â£100
Wookie    Hist    
Junior    Hist    Â£100
Chiefio    Hist    
BarnsleyDave    Hist    
Wes    Hist    
Lig    Hist    Â£100
HDIDKenny    Hist    
Fairway dodger    Hist    
Region3 +1    Hist    Â£100
Region3 +2    Hist    Â£100
Oxfordcomma    Hist    Â£100
TheAlbatross    Hist    Â£100
TheAlbatross+1    Hist    Â£100
Toad    Hist    
Qwerty    Hist    
Andyw    Hist    Â£100
Val    Hist    
LQ +1    mate    
LQ +2    mate    
LQ +3    mate    
LQ +4    mate    
LQ+5    mate    
LQ+6    mate    
LB + 1
LB + 2
Liverbirdie +1    mate    
Val JNR    prov    
Captainron        
Liverpoolphil        
Fundy        
Homer        
JamesR        
Crow        
Karl102        Â£100
IanM        
Papas1982        
Sam86        
Trojan615        
LeeNixon        
Huds1475        
Mitchell89        
Anotherdouble        
Swingalot        
Paddyc        
BlueinMunich        
Murphthemog        
Darrenwilliams        
Farneyman        
AdamWilliams        
PNWokingham        
TheDiablo        
Wilson        
Fish        
Alex1975        
Fenwayrich 
petelav 


I think this is as far as we can go with names, we now have 75 and I am asking sunningdale for 72-76 places. 

We can't add any more names for now so apologies if you was waiting. 

As Peter says we hope to announce the 2nd course in the next day or two, it's a cracker.
		
Click to expand...

Do you want a deposit from everyone yet or do you want those of us who haven't been before to hold fire still?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



sam85 said:



			Do you want a deposit from everyone yet or do you want those of us who haven't been before to hold fire still?
		
Click to expand...

Just from those who have been on a previous trip so far then we will know how many places there are spare.

Thanks


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Deposit sent bank of birchy. Reference - Sunning Paperboy. Paid more then the Â£100 as got a bit extra at the moment.


----------



## wookie (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Can I have the details of Bank of Birchy please guys


----------



## richart (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



wookie said:



			Can I have the details of Bank of Birchy please guys
		
Click to expand...

 I think it is in the Cayman Islands Simon.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



richart said:



			I think it is in the Cayman Islands Simon.

Click to expand...

More like Canvey Island.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



wookie said:



			Can I have the details of Bank of Birchy please guys
		
Click to expand...

Simon,

Email en route.


----------



## wookie (Sep 16, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Simon,

Email en route.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Glyn - received and payment made.

Good work already guys - thank you.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 16, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

I'm up for the cricket. Dave if you apply for tickets as a non-member it's on a Ballot https://www.kiaoval.com/tickets/international-tickets I've applied through the Ballot for Saturday as well. Not sure if we can join our application at a later stage but would be good to get all the tickets in same Block :thup:


Liverbirdie said:



			England Vs South africa test match mate, I'm game, 2 blue......sort it.:thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 16, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Deposit paid. Can't wait to play the two best inland courses in UK & Ireland in one day :whoo: Counting the days down already. Thanks for organising guys :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 16, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Radbourne2010 said:



			Can't wait to play the two best inland courses in UK & Ireland in one day :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

You ain't wrong there Mark


----------



## richart (Sep 16, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



drive4show said:



			You ain't wrong there Mark  

Click to expand...

I am looking forward to the arguments over which is the best course. The answer of course is the New.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 16, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



richart said:



			I am looking forward to the arguments over which is the best course. The answer of course is the New.

Click to expand...

I used to be undecided, now I'm not so sure. They are both crap


----------



## Cheifi0 (Sep 16, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Deposits paid for the 3 Yorkshire lads.  Sorry it was in 2 payments.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 16, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Cheifi0 said:



			Deposits paid for the 3 Yorkshire lads.  Sorry it was in 2 payments.
		
Click to expand...

Thought it was agreed you lot had been banned to give others a chance!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 16, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Scouser said:



			Thought it was agreed you lot had been banned to give others a chance!
		
Click to expand...

They are all off scratch for Sunningdale along with Region 3's mates


----------



## Scouser (Sep 16, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			They are all off scratch for Sunningdale along with Region 3's mates 

Click to expand...

All good then


----------



## 2blue (Sep 16, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Cheifi0 said:



			Deposits paid for the 3 Yorkshire lads.  Sorry it was in 2 payments.
		
Click to expand...

You want to come down in 'Uncle Dave's Bus'? :whoo: mind you I may go for some extra golf or a days cricket, so may not be straight forward


----------



## SammmeBee (Sep 16, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Where's the other course?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 16, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



SammmeBee said:



			Where's the other course?
		
Click to expand...

we haven't announced it yet


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 16, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			we haven't announced it yet
		
Click to expand...

When you announcing the final cut Glynda?


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 16, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



SammmeBee said:



			Where's the other course?
		
Click to expand...

Royal Ascot. You heard it here 1st


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 16, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



huds1475 said:



			When you announcing the final cut Glynda?
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't worry about, you're not coming :ears:


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 16, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Stuart_C said:



			I wouldn't worry about, you're not coming :ears:
		
Click to expand...

I don't expect so Tarby.

But with these Chimps am worried about getting in on a clerical error.

Taking the Mrs shopping tomorrow and it would have been good to know whether it's Selfridges or B&M.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 16, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



huds1475 said:



			I don't expect so Tarby.

But with these Chimps am worried about getting in on a clerical error.

Taking the Mrs shopping tomorrow and it would have been good to know whether it's Selfridges or B&M.
		
Click to expand...

Selfridges


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 16, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Stuart_C said:



			Selfridges 

Click to expand...

Good for me. She likes the bondage gear in there :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



huds1475 said:



			Good for me. She likes the bondage gear in there :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Is that because you like wearing it?


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Cheifi0 said:



			Deposits paid for the 3 Yorkshire lads.  Sorry it was in 2 payments.
		
Click to expand...

Is right josh,do you and the lads fancy a day out at Ascot races on the Saturday?


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Save yourself some money Stu & come to the Oval with us to watch us stuff the Proteas 


Stuart_C said:



			Royal Ascot. You heard it here 1st 

Click to expand...


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Radbourne2010 said:



			Save yourself some money Stu & come to the Oval with us to watch us stuff the Proteas 

Click to expand...

I'd much prefer a day out at Ascot, we'll meet up afterwards though for a beer or 6:cheers:


----------



## richart (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Stuart_C said:



			I'd much prefer a day out at Ascot, we'll meet up afterwards though for a beer or 6:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

 Slasher is looking forward to all the beers. He reckons he can take you this time Stu.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



richart said:



			Slasher is looking forward to all the beers. He reckons he can take you this time Stu.

Click to expand...

Slasher will be like this by 2pm  :rofl:

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff320/chadmuffin/Mobile Uploads/IMG_20160917_120832.jpg


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Stuart_C said:



			Is that because you like wearing it?
		
Click to expand...

Tie her up.

FO and play golf. 

Winner :thup:


----------



## 2blue (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Stuart_C said:



			Royal Ascot. You heard it here 1st 

Click to expand...

One of Birchy's 'Goat-tracks'......    he was never good with animal recognition :rofl:


----------



## 2blue (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Radbourne2010 said:



			Save yourself some money Stu & come to the Oval with us to watch us stuff the Proteas 

Click to expand...




			
				Stuart_C ; said:
			
		


			Royal Ascot. You heard it here 1st
		
Click to expand...

Look Mark....  if you want him...  then YOU explain cricket to Stu!!!  :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



2blue said:



			Look Mark....  if you want him...  then YOU explain cricket to Stu!!!  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I would be nowhere near big stu at a cricket match


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Scouser said:



			I would be nowhere near big stu at a cricket match
		
Click to expand...

Why not?


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



2blue said:



			Look Mark....  if you want him...  then YOU explain cricket to Stu!!!  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Oi I'm well up with test match cricket, I couldnt take duffers or Davie Mac la  to a test match now could I


----------



## Scouser (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Stuart_C said:



			Why not?
		
Click to expand...

Tooooooo much ale floating around lol


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Have just shelled a hefty deposit on next years holiday, so unlikely to be able shell out Â£100 in short time for this.

Will remove my name so others can get theirs down and settle for keeping an eye on drop-outs.

Updated list...

Birchy    Hist    Â£100
Lincoln quaker    Hist    
Liverbirdie    Hist    
Odvan    Hist    Â£100
Scouser    Hist    Â£100
Nic    Hist    Â£100
Stuc    Hist    
Duffers    Hist    
Richart    Hist    
Gregbwfc    Hist    Â£100
Radbourne    Hist    
Paperboy    Hist    
2blue    Hist    Â£100
Nwjocko    Hist    Â£100
Jimaroid    Hist    Â£100
Davemac    Hist    
Chellie    Hist    Â£100
Chellie+1    Hist    Â£100
Wookie    Hist    
Junior    Hist    Â£100
Chiefio    Hist    
BarnsleyDave    Hist    
Wes    Hist    
Lig    Hist    Â£100
HDIDKenny    Hist    
Fairway dodger    Hist    
Region3 +1    Hist    Â£100
Region3 +2    Hist    Â£100
Oxfordcomma    Hist    Â£100
TheAlbatross    Hist    Â£100
TheAlbatross+1    Hist    Â£100
Toad    Hist    
Qwerty    Hist    
Andyw    Hist    Â£100
Val    Hist    
LQ +1    mate    
LQ +2    mate    
LQ +3    mate    
LQ +4    mate    
LQ+5    mate    
LQ+6    mate    
LB + 1
LB + 2
Liverbirdie +1    mate    
Val JNR    prov    
Captainron        
Liverpoolphil        
Fundy        
Homer        
JamesR        
Crow        
Karl102        Â£100
IanM        
Papas1982        
Sam86        
Trojan615        
LeeNixon 
Mitchell89        
Anotherdouble        
Swingalot        
Paddyc        
BlueinMunich        
Murphthemog        
Darrenwilliams        
Farneyman        
AdamWilliams        
PNWokingham        
TheDiablo        
Wilson        
Fish        
Alex1975        
Fenwayrich 
petelav


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



richart said:



			Slasher is looking forward to all the beers. He reckons he can take you this time Stu.

Click to expand...

I think that qualifies as malicious slander - see you in the morning Rich if you find your way here


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Stuart_C said:



			Slasher will be like this by 2pm  :rofl:

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff320/chadmuffin/Mobile Uploads/IMG_20160917_120832.jpg

Click to expand...

I was hoping for a big crowd Stu so it takes longer to get served - maybe I can aim for 4pm


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



PNWokingham said:



			I was hoping for a big crowd Stu so it takes longer to get served - maybe I can aim for 4pm 

Click to expand...

Haha we start at 9am on a race day, champagne breakfasts all round :whoo:


----------



## richart (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Stuart_C said:



			Haha we start at 9am on a race day, champagne breakfasts all round :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

  He will be sparko by lunch.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



richart said:



			He will be sparko by brunch.

Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## 2blue (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Radbourne2010 said:



			I'm up for the cricket. Dave if you apply for tickets as a non-member it's on a Ballot https://www.kiaoval.com/tickets/international-tickets I've applied through the Ballot for Saturday as well. Not sure if we can join our application at a later stage but would be good to get all the tickets in same Block :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Mark....  Application is in but don't know how many tickets I'll be entitle to? or when the ballot is made... Ah, seen it 4th Nov....   how'd we know it were a winner?


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



The bad.We wonâ€™t be doing a list wherethe first people to get their names are prioritised first, as unfair. We wonâ€™tbe doing a draw, either. We'll just get the names in and take it from there. Nopromises, but don't apply if youâ€™re not ready to send Â£100 very soon, or areeasily disappointed.
		
Click to expand...


Any idea when this jiggery pokery will be sorted and who do we send the brown envelope to to confirm place :whoo:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Farneyman said:



			Any idea when this jiggery pokery will be sorted and who do we send the brown envelope to to confirm place :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I've been in touch with the top table and your safe 

Send me the brown envelope


----------



## chellie (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

So when is Fridays course going to be announced. Not that I'm impatient...........


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



chellie said:



			So when is Fridays course going to be announced. Not that I'm impatient...........
		
Click to expand...

The course we are hoping to announce is still awaiting answers from previous bookings to see if they can move them ok, and we should have a confirmation early this week.

If they cant accommodate us, we will have to try elsewhere, as no other "ideal" options are available,despite 10-15 being approached.Maybe they are a different breed down south, as the Scottish clubs on previous trips have been a pleasure to deal with, the ones we have approached, well....

No matter, the previous trippers have had enough time to confirm their spaces, so we'll start to go through the other names, after that.

If Sunningdale do give us the extra 12-16 spaces required, you'll all be fine. :thup:

If everyone prepares to have Â£100 to send by the end of this month, and we'll go from there.We only get the places at Sunningdale that we pay for now, so if you dont pay within the 2 weeks, you wont have a space.


----------



## Crow (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			If they cant accommodate us, we will have to try elsewhere, as no other "ideal" options are available,despite 10-15 being approached.Maybe they are a different breed down south, as the Scottish clubs on previous trips have been a pleasure to deal with, the ones we have approached, well....
		
Click to expand...

Did you try putting a plum in your mouth before you phoned them up?


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Crow said:



			Did you try putting a plum in your mouth before you phoned them up?
		
Click to expand...

He always wears his gimp mask


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Crow said:



			Did you try putting a plum in your mouth before you phoned them up?
		
Click to expand...

E mail first, as has been done for all the other trips, although as Stuey will attest to, I can do a fine queens English when I try to (although sometimes throw to many "H"'s in.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Judging on past applications they'll drop us an email later in November. Watch this space :smirk:



2blue said:



			Thanks Mark....  Application is in but don't know how many tickets I'll be entitle to? or when the ballot is made... Ah, seen it 4th Nov....   how'd we know it were a winner?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Mate, 7 hours sitting in the sun drinking beer & being right royally fed while a bunch of chaps in white clothing chase a red leather ball around probably isn't for you Stu :cheers: Best stick to Champagne & canapÃ©s watching thoroughbreds being whipped down the back straight :mmm:



Stuart_C said:



			Oi I'm well up with test match cricket, I couldnt take duffers or Davie Mac la  to a test match now could I 

Click to expand...


----------



## 2blue (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			The course we are hoping to announce is still awaiting answers from previous bookings to see if they can move them ok, and we should have a confirmation early this week.

If they cant accommodate us, we will have to try elsewhere, as no other "ideal" options are available,despite 10-15 being approached.Maybe they are a different breed down south, as the Scottish clubs on previous trips have been a pleasure to deal with, the ones we have approached, well....

No matter, the previous trippers have had enough time to confirm their spaces, so we'll start to go through the other names, after that.

If Sunningdale do give us the extra 12-16 spaces required, you'll all be fine. :thup:

If everyone prepares to have Â£100 to send by the end of this month, and we'll go from there.We only get the places at Sunningdale that we pay for now, so if you dont pay within the 2 weeks, you wont have a space.
		
Click to expand...

Pete...  you're doing a great job mate. Me dad said I'd find it 'strange' when I headed South some 50 years ago & that just seems to increase the further you go.  You may find it easier sorting something through the EU. Good luck with the negotiations


----------



## 2blue (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Radbourne2010 said:



			Judging on past applications they'll drop us an email later in November. Watch this space :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Will this be for just 1 ticket?
May also need preparing for the cost shock....  How much is likely? ....  Sorry......  Oooow much???


----------



## 2blue (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			The course we are hoping to announce is still awaiting answers from previous bookings to see if they can move them ok, and we should have a confirmation early this week.

If they cant accommodate us, we will have to try elsewhere, as no other "ideal" options are available,despite 10-15 being approached.Maybe they are a different breed down south, as the Scottish clubs on previous trips have been a pleasure to deal with, the ones we have approached, well....

No matter, the previous trippers have had enough time to confirm their spaces, so we'll start to go through the other names, after that.

If Sunningdale do give us the extra 12-16 spaces required, you'll all be fine. :thup:

If everyone prepares to have Â£100 to send by the end of this month, and we'll go from there.We only get the places at Sunningdale that we pay for now, so if you dont pay within the 2 weeks, you wont have a space.
		
Click to expand...

Pete...  you're doing a great job mate. Me dad said I'd find it 'strange' when I headed South to Leeds some 50 years ago & that just seems to increase the further you go.  You may find it easier sorting something through the EU. Good luck with the negotiations


----------



## chellie (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			The course we are hoping to announce is still awaiting answers from previous bookings to see if they can move them ok, and we should have a confirmation early this week.

If they cant accommodate us, we will have to try elsewhere, as no other "ideal" options are available,despite 10-15 being approached.Maybe they are a different breed down south, as the Scottish clubs on previous trips have been a pleasure to deal with, the ones we have approached, well....
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the update Pete.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



2blue said:



			You want to come down in 'Uncle Dave's Bus'? :whoo: mind you I may go for some extra golf or a days cricket, so may not be straight forward 

Click to expand...

Not sure what will happen with travel.  We can sort out nearer the time.  There's a strong possibility that I will be in London already.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Scouser said:



			Thought it was agreed you lot had been banned to give others a chance!
		
Click to expand...

They tried but we were having none of it.  Can't miss out on this!




Lincoln Quaker said:



			They are all off scratch for Sunningdale along with Region 3's mates 

Click to expand...

We purposefully held ourselves back last year for everyone else's benefit.  I am sure that this can be arrange again.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Stuart_C said:



			Is right josh,do you and the lads fancy a day out at Ascot races on the Saturday?
		
Click to expand...

Ai we could be interested in that.  I will keep my eyes on the developments.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

That's my deposit paid, Scott, let me know when you get it! 

:cheers:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Birchy	Hist	Â£100
Lincoln quaker	Hist Â£100	
Liverbirdie	Hist	
Odvan	Hist	Â£100
Scouser	Hist	Â£100
Nic	Hist	Â£100
Stuc	Hist	
Duffers	Hist	
Richart	Hist	
Gregbwfc	Hist	Â£100
Radbourne	Hist	Â£100
Paperboy	Hist	Â£200
2blue	Hist	Â£100
Nwjocko	Hist	Â£100
Jimaroid	Hist	Â£100
Davemac	Hist	
Chellie	Hist	Â£100
Chellie+1	Hist	Â£100
Wookie	Hist	Â£100
Junior	Hist	Â£100
Chiefio	Hist	Â£100
BarnsleyDave	Hist	Â£100
Wes	Hist	Â£100
Lig	Hist	Â£100
HDIDKenny	Hist	
Fairway dodger	Hist	Â£100
Region3 +1	Hist	Â£100
Region3 +2	Hist	Â£100
Oxfordcomma	Hist	Â£100
TheAlbatross	Hist	Â£100
TheAlbatross+1	Hist	Â£100
Toad	Hist	
Qwerty	Hist	
Andyw	Hist	Â£100
Val	Hist	
LQ +1	mate	
LQ +2	mate	
LQ +3	mate	
LQ +4	mate	
LQ+5	mate	
LQ+6	mate	
Liverbirdie +1	mate	
Val JNR	prov	
Captainron		
Liverpoolphil		
Fundy		
Homer		
JamesR		
Crow		
Karl102		Â£100
IanM		
Papas1982		
Sam86		
Trojan615		
LeeNixon		
Mitchell89		
Anotherdouble		
Swingalot		
Paddyc		
BlueinMunich		
Murphthemog		
Piece		
Darrenwilliams		
Farneyman		
AdamWilliams		
PNWokingham		
TheDiablo		
Wilson		
Fish		
Alex1975		
Fenwayrich		
Peterlav		

Latest update


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Lambs to the slaughter......

Par 68, less than 6000 yards, pretty beyond belief, Veeeeerrrrrrryyyyyyy private (website has been under construction for years, a bit like Gaudi's cathedral), "Sui generis" in the words of the great golf writer Bernard Darwin, and who doesn't love a bit of Arthur Conan Doyle thrown into a heady mix (he used to be a member).

Akin to Loch Lomond and Swinley in terms of availability for very discerning golfers, or for respected societies only. Â£150 please for green fees only....normally. But who needs to talk about money, when in the presence of beauty, and especially not in polite society. I'm sure that we will be dusting down our old regimental ties, our MCC ribboned Panamas and our favourite Brook's brothers shirts. I think I'll also wear my beagling hat. Cigar, Richart? Be careful lighting it around that hair though mate, could have the whole county alight.

So, where are we heading then? Well its a top 100 course .....in England, although who knows with GM's lofty, well researched top 100 list coming up again soon. Maybe its gone even higher, pop-pickers. Its only 8 miles away from Stunningdale(sic), so the international bachelor's playground that is Woking is on the doorstep of both, for those who want to burn the candle at both ends.

Well chaps and chapesses, we have this for the un-princely sum of Â£90 and a bacon roll and I'm sure we'll all be having camomile tea with our little fingers raised, from bone china cups all thrown in.

Oh aye, a 3 course lunch afterwards as well is included for your taste bud's delight.

You can even have another 9 or 18, as all included, my dear friends - ok, after playing 36 the day before, doubt you will want to, but the option is there, if required. :thup:

Enjoy.......  http://www.top100golfcourses.co.uk/golf-course/new-zealand

So all-in-all the final price for 2 rounds at Sunningdale and the same at New Zealand is Â£310, including food before and after at NZGC and food before, in the middle and afterwards at Sunningdale. These courses would normally charge in the region of Â£685 for the packages we have, so get it while you can.

We are waiting for the secretary to return at Sunningdale to advise if we can have the extra 12 spaces required, so as soon as she does we'll confirm, and if so, we'll be able to fit the current 72 players in. Be prepared to send the Â£100 deposit (which is the deposit for both courses) within the next 2 weeks.

We'll ask for another Â£125 in late February and a final balance of Â£100 in May, which will include an optional Â£15 entry fee into the comps also, so all will be paid 2-3 months before we go.

Please be patient with Birchy and dont all be asking if he has got your payment ok. He'll be updating the lists once every week or so, so please wait until then, when he will put it against your name.

This trip wouldn't have been anywhere near as attractive if our favourite son of the forum, and steptoe look-a-like, Glyn hadn't sorted the main trip for us, so thanks to him for being able to sort out the Sunningdale option.:cheers:


----------



## 2blue (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Have just read the reviews & can see that Glyn will fit in well here.......  was that the plan?? Great work anyway...  sounds delightful :whoo:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Looks fantastic Peter, well done guys &#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;


----------



## Fish (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Looks great, well done boys. &#128077;

Must say, I've never heard of it or ever heard anyone ever mention it ever before &#129300;


----------



## irip (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

I play both courses (sunningdale & New zealand) every year in club matches.

Both very nice and probably my two favourite courses of the ones we play.

New Zealand is like going back in time and from the moment you get there you can feel the history.

Have a chat and see if you can play off the whites as it is a little short off the yellows.

And make sure you know the gate code before you leave or you wont get outoo:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



irip said:



			I play both courses (sunningdale & New zealand) every year in club matches.

Both very nice and probably my two favourite courses of the ones we play.

New Zealand is like going back in time and from the moment you get there you can feel the history.

Have a chat and see if you can play off the whites as it is a little short off the yellows.

*And make sure you know the gate code before you leave or you wont get out*oo:
		
Click to expand...

That's not a bad thing


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Hi fellas. I'm gonna duck out of this sorry. 

Thanks for all your hard work. It's looks a cracker &#128077;


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Only ever heard great things about this course, well done lads


----------



## IanM (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

That's a stonking two days....


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Great work as always gents, should be a great couple of days.  Thanks for your efforts putting this together :thup:

I may well go out for another 9/18 at NZ the second day as I'm unlikely to ever be back there!


----------



## DRW (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Hope we all get to play, but top work with the efforts to arrange this, hats off to you all.

If I am luckily enough to play, I would look to play another 18 in the afternoon.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Sounds brilliant guys. First golf dates for next year in the diary and it's a cracker! Thanks for organising!

:clap:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Fish said:



			Looks great, well done boys. &#62541;

Must say, I've never heard of it or ever heard anyone ever mention it ever before &#63764;
		
Click to expand...

Same here but I did ask some eminent members of our lauded forum for some advice (thanks Richart, BiM and Gordon), and this came up. With the numbers we have it would also strengthen our hand, for a course that doesn't just let anyone play there, so a good chance to play it that may not always be there.


----------



## Val (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Well done fellas, looking forward to it


----------



## richart (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Brilliant. Well done on New Zealand Peter. :thup:

Not an easy place to get into, and you have got a real deal.:thup: It was never going to be easy to find a suitable course to follow up a day at Sunningdale, but you have come up trumps (can I use that word ?)

It is a lovely quiet place to play golf, so perhaps gag Stu before he goes out ?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*












Just a few pictures of New Zealand 

What a couple of days this is going to be


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



davemc1 said:



			Hi fellas. I'm gonna duck out of this sorry. 

Thanks for all your hard work. It's looks a cracker &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Lightweight.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



View attachment 20814

View attachment 20815

View attachment 20816

View attachment 20817

View attachment 20818

Click to expand...

What are all those green and brown stickey uppey things at the sides of the fairways?  :mmm:


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Well done, lads. Is it July yet?


----------



## irip (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



drive4show said:



			What are all those green and brown stickey uppey things at the sides of the fairways?  :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

They are posts in the heather to give you an idea roughly where your ball is when you go in cause they can be tricky to find.

A player of your ability would always be on the fairway though Gordon


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



irip said:



			They are posts in the heather to give you an idea roughly where your ball is when you go in cause they can be tricky to find.

A player of your ability would always be on the fairway though Gordon

Click to expand...

What a brilliant idea!!  

My game is all based around my short game Ian


----------



## fenwayrich (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Sounds like a fantastic two days for an amazing price. Fingers (and everything else) crossed Sunningdale can accommodate 72 people, and I can be included.

A friend of mine here in Nottingham plays New Zealand a couple of times a year, and loves it.


----------



## gregbwfc (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Outstanding job lads, absolutely top notch :clap::clap::whoo:


----------



## Piece (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

NZ is a throw-back to the old days of golf. Very quiet, very old school clubhouse, names on lockers, etc! Even a starter . Short course, but tighter than a pair of Twisted Sister spandex. Very good place, hope they've enough parking spaces.... :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Thanks all.

if it's rubbish I have Richart, BiM and D4s's e-mail addresses for you all.

I know it is 9 months away, but if people can advise their preference for NZGC, if they are firm about it now, so we can make allowances with them for people going out again in the afternoon (or not).

We are playing 36 at Sunningdale the day before, so 72 in two days will be a push for a lot, so if you can categorically say now, will help in the long run. So with that in mind, please advise:-

1. I will definitely only play 18 at NZ.

2. I definitely want to play 36 at NZ.

3. I would rather make my mind up around the time, although we will have to tell them in advance (possibly the month before).

Some (like myself, may just fancy another 9 on the day, and we would prefer to book in more, than less, but for those that are sure of their intentions, please advise.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			Thanks all.

if it's rubbish I have Richart, BiM and D4s's e-mail addresses for you all.

Click to expand...

Oi leave me out of this, I suggested the local muni for this rabble


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 20, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Oi leave me out of this, I suggested the local muni for this rabble  

Click to expand...

We did the muni last year and you refused to play the 2nd round


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 20, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Oi leave me out of this, I suggested the local muni for this rabble  

Click to expand...

Don't you start, troublecauser, otherwise I'll play online hangman with your e-mail address.........

And I'll PM it to a new and up and coming NI specialist golf gear provider for their mailing list.:rofl:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 20, 2016)

liverbirdie said:



			don't you start, troublecauser, otherwise i'll play online hangman with your e-mail address.........

And i'll pm it to a new and up and coming ni specialist golf gear provider for their mailing list.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...


*do you mean the one that shouts and uses exclamation marks?!?!*


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 20, 2016)

drive4show said:



*do you mean the one that shouts and uses exclamation marks?!?!*

Click to expand...

I can see the mail shot now:-


Oi you, fishface - yes you.


I know you think that you hit your 8 iron 150 yards, but come on, who are you fooling............


----------



## Odvan (Sep 20, 2016)

Goes without saying, I'm an athlete... 

2. I definitely want to play 36 at NZ.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 20, 2016)

Me and Duffers defo only want to play 1 round at NZGC.

Davie La is a traitor!!


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 20, 2016)

Pete put me down for two rounds please.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 20, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Goes without saying, I'm an athlete... 

2. I definitely want to play 36 at NZ.



Click to expand...

Athlete :rofl:

Salad dodger


----------



## wookie (Sep 20, 2016)

Great work guys - I was wondering whether this was an option.

I'm pretty sure I'd like to again in the afternoon at NZ.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			I think I'll also wear my beagling hat.
		
Click to expand...

Forget the beagling hat mate... I'm thinking your Frankie Goes To Hollywood Cap..teamed up with tailored shorts and knee length white woollen socks, job done 

Great work fellas! :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Qwerty said:



			Forget the beagling hat mate... I'm thinking your Frankie Goes To Hollywood Cap..teamed up with tailored shorts and knee length white woollen socks, job done 

Great work fellas! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

That's his usual Wednesday night attire, when he goes the quiz in his local.


----------



## richart (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			if it's rubbish I have Richart, BiM and D4s's e-mail addresses for you all.

Click to expand...

 Didn't I have it just below Lydd in my recommendations.

I loved it the last time I played there. Can't remember if it was 1975 or 76. Doubt it has changed much though.

Just the 18 for me Peter.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Stuart_C said:



			That's his usual Wednesday night attire, when he goes the quiz in his local.
		
Click to expand...

Combo'd With a Fila Tank Top 


I'm not sure about 36.. It depends who I'm in a round with the night before..


----------



## JamesR (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

I definitely want to play 36 on each day :thup:


I once managed 63 in one day, but I was only 12 years old at the time


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

I'm probably up for 36 at New Zealand but depends what if anything I manage to arrange golf-wise for the Saturday/Sunday. Can we decide nearer the time?


----------



## chellie (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Great stuff again boys



Liverbirdie said:



			3. I would rather make my mind up around the time, although we will have to tell them in advance (possibly the month before).

Some (like myself, may just fancy another 9 on the day, and we would prefer to book in more, than less, but for those that are sure of their intentions, please advise.
		
Click to expand...

This option for me and Simon please.

We will also be looking to play elsewhere on the Saturday and possibly Sunday. Hoping for forum invites.


----------



## Crow (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Great work all in getting this package sorted, amazing!

If I'm lucky enough to get in then I'd hope to play 36 at New Zealand (old bones permitting), course looks pretty flat anyway.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Qwerty said:



			Combo'd With a Fila Tank Top 


I'm not sure about 36.. It depends who I'm in a round with the night before..
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome to join my round Elvis &#127908;&#127908;&#127908;

The Cartwheel Inn part deux


----------



## Junior (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Stuart_C said:



			You're welcome to join my round Elvis &#62372;&#62372;&#62372;

The Cartwheel Inn part deux

Click to expand...

The woooooooooooooooonderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr of Stuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu , great night!!!!!!!  :cheers:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 20, 2016)

Unfortunately i will have to pull out of the meet 

Hope you all have a great time 

It will be a great couple of days


----------



## HDID Kenny (Sep 20, 2016)

36 for me please. Don't mind walking NZ, but could do with a buggy at Sunningdale if it's an option?


----------



## IanM (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

If I get to go, I'd be very keen to play 36 at NZ... Sure these old legs can still do it


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

36 for me if I make the cut.

think my google history has become a little predictable, scouting hotels (optimistically) already!


----------



## HDID Kenny (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Best town location to stay in please??


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



HDID Kenny said:



			Best town location to stay in please??
		
Click to expand...

My thinking as well Kenny.

Criteria, for moi:-

Within 15-20 miles of either course, if not nearer.

At least 4-5 good real ale boozers, ideally selling reverend james or hobgoblin.

A Wetherspoons, so at least LQ will shout one round in.

A Karaoke boozer.

An oxfam shop, for Glyn to buy a jacket in.

A nice hairdressers for Richart to top up his blue rinse.

A good few cheap hotels.:thup:


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Sign me up for the NZ 36.


----------



## SammmeBee (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			My thinking as well Kenny.

Criteria, for moi:-

Within 15-20 miles of either course, if not nearer.

At least 4-5 good real ale boozers, ideally selling reverend james or hobgoblin.

A Wetherspoons, so at least LQ will shout one round in.

A Karaoke boozer.

An oxfam shop, for Glyn to buy a jacket in.

A nice hairdressers for Richart to top up his blue rinse.

A good few cheap hotels.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I would go Windsor as a starter....


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			My thinking as well Kenny.

Criteria, for moi:-

Within 15-20 miles of either course, if not nearer.

At least 4-5 good real ale boozers, ideally selling reverend james or hobgoblin.

A Wetherspoons, so at least LQ will shout one round in.

A Karaoke boozer.

An oxfam shop, for Glyn to buy a jacket in.

A nice hairdressers for Richart to top up his blue rinse.

A good few cheap hotels.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Woking is close not to sure if your get all of that though &#128540;


----------



## HDID Kenny (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Stu C, sorry Ascot is a non starter for me now, wallet won't stretch that far I'm afraid.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			My thinking as well Kenny.

Criteria, for moi:-

Within 15-20 miles of either course, if not nearer.

At least 4-5 good real ale boozers, ideally selling reverend james or hobgoblin.

A Wetherspoons, so at least LQ will shout one round in.

A Karaoke boozer.

An oxfam shop, for Glyn to buy a jacket in.

A nice hairdressers for Richart to top up his blue rinse.

A good few cheap hotels.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Has Kevin Bridges hacked LBs account?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 20, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Has Kevin Bridges hacked LBs account?
		
Click to expand...

Kevin Bridges is quite funny though ?


----------



## chellie (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

We were thinking Premier Inn again.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Birchy	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
Lincoln quaker	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
Liverbirdie	Hist		36 NZ
Odvan	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
Scouser	Hist	Â£100	
Nic	Hist	Â£100	
Stuc	Hist		18 NZ
Duffers	Hist		18 NZ
Richart	Hist		18 NZ
Gregbwfc	Hist	Â£100	
Radbourne	Hist	Â£100	
Paperboy	Hist	Â£200	36 NZ
2blue	Hist	Â£100	
Nwjocko	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
Jimaroid	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
Chellie	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ*
Chellie+1	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ*
Wookie	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
Junior	Hist	Â£100	
Chiefio	Hist	Â£100	
BarnsleyDave	Hist	Â£100	
Wes	Hist	Â£100	
Lig	Hist	Â£100	
HDIDKenny	Hist		36 NZ
Fairway dodger	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ*
Region3 +1	Hist	Â£100	
Region3 +2	Hist	Â£100	
Oxfordcomma	Hist	Â£100	
TheAlbatross	Hist	Â£100	
TheAlbatross+1	Hist	Â£100	
Toad	Hist		
Qwerty	Hist		
Andyw	Hist	Â£100	
Val	Hist		
LQ +1	mate		
LQ +2	mate		
LQ +3	mate		
LQ +4	mate		
LQ+5	mate		
LQ+6	mate		
Liverbirdie +1	mate		
Liverbirdie +2	mate		
Val JNR	prov		
Captainron			
Fundy			
Homer			
JamesR			36 NZ
Crow			36 NZ
Karl102		Â£100	
IanM			36 NZ
Papas1982			36 NZ
Sam86			
Trojan615			
LeeNixon			
Mitchell89			
Anotherdouble			
Swingalot			
Paddyc			
BlueinMunich			
Murphthemog			
Darrenwilliams			36 NZ
Farneyman			
AdamWilliams			
PNWokingham			
TheDiablo			
Wilson			
Fish			
Alex1975			
Fenwayrich			
Peterlav			
Badger	hist


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

36 for me at New Zealand please if I get a draft pick.


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 20, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			My thinking as well Kenny.

Criteria, for moi:-

Within 15-20 miles of either course, if not nearer.

At least 4-5 good real ale boozers, ideally selling reverend james or hobgoblin.

A Wetherspoons, so at least LQ will shout one round in.

A Karaoke boozer.

An oxfam shop, for Glyn to buy a jacket in.

A nice hairdressers for Richart to top up his blue rinse.

A good few cheap hotels.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Woking has all that covered and more! We don't really like the fact it's located in Surrey so would  e perfect for the infiltrators &#128540;&#128540;&#128540; although you may need to investigate the real villages of Surrey for a proper ale. 

Great second course in NZ, it's just a driver and flick of a wedge from mine and would be nice to play it officially with them knowing... Fingers crossed everyone gets a spot. 

Happy to recommend hotels, pubs etc for anyone else, just pm me. 

Would prefer 36 at NZ too.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Birchy	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
Lincoln quaker	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
Liverbirdie	Hist	 36 NZ
Odvan	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
Scouser	Hist	Â£100	
Nic	Hist	Â£100	
Stuc	Hist	 18 NZ
Duffers	Hist	 18 NZ
Richart	Hist	 18 NZ
Gregbwfc	Hist	Â£100	
Radbourne	Hist	Â£100	
Paperboy	Hist	Â£200	36 NZ
2blue	Hist	Â£100	
Nwjocko	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
Jimaroid	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
Chellie	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ*
Chellie+1	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ*
Wookie	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
Junior	Hist	Â£100	
Chiefio	Hist	Â£100	
BarnsleyDave	Hist	Â£100	
Wes	Hist	Â£100	
Lig	Hist	Â£100	
HDIDKenny	Hist	 36 NZ
Fairway dodger	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ*
Region3 +1	Hist	Â£100	
Region3 +2	Hist	Â£100	
Oxfordcomma	Hist	Â£100	
TheAlbatross	Hist	Â£100	
TheAlbatross+1	Hist	Â£100	
Toad	Hist	
Qwerty	Hist	
Andyw	Hist	Â£100	
Val	Hist	
LQ +1	mate	
LQ +2	mate	
LQ +3	mate	
LQ +4	mate	
LQ+5	mate	
LQ+6	mate	
Liverbirdie +1	mate	
Liverbirdie +2	mate	
Val JNR	prov	
Captainron	
Fundy	
Homer	
JamesR	 36 NZ
Crow	 36 NZ
Karl102	 Â£100	
IanM	 36 NZ
Papas1982	 36 NZ
Sam86	
Trojan615	
LeeNixon	
Mitchell89	
Anotherdouble	
Swingalot	
Paddyc	
BlueinMunich 36 NZ if selectedâ€¦â€¦. :mmm:
Murphthemog	
Darrenwilliams	 36 NZ
Farneyman	
AdamWilliams	
PNWokingham	
TheDiablo	
Wilson	
Fish	
Alex1975	
Fenwayrich	
Peterlav	
Badger	hist


----------



## chellie (Sep 20, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			Woking has all that covered and more! We don't really like the fact it's located in Surrey so would  e perfect for the infiltrators &#63004;&#63004;&#63004; although you may need to investigate the real villages of Surrey for a proper ale.
		
Click to expand...

would the PI in Woking be a good choice?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

News flash imminent for who is through to the next round.

And who is going home


----------



## Fish (Sep 20, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Woking is close not to sure if your get all of that though &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure I stayed at Woking and we had a curry night before the West Hill H4H meet, loads of dodgy boozers and a wetherspoons &#128077;&#127866;&#128540;

Im up for the full 72 if lucky to get in, I'll even carry and put extra sand in my bag and relive some proper yomps &#128540;


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

I finally got to speak to sunningdale today as I have been extremely busy 

We have 71 names down so far.

We have 24 who have paid deposits so thank to those that are on the ball.

The good news is we have 68 confirmed places for Sunningdale.

The not so good news is that we are still over subscribed.

However we are very realistic, we are expecting a few more to drop out now I am asking you ALL for Â£100 deposit. If everyone pays the deposit I am quite confident I can get an extra tee time but we have been doing this a while now and this sorts the people that are serious about coming along. 

For those that haven't got Birchy offshore holiday account please can you send an email to trump2016@hotmail.com and I will send them to you, please can you also send me in the email your forum name , real name, handicap and home club.

The cut off for deposits is* Sunday 2nd October*.

If deposits are not paid by then I will remove your name from the list and the places will be available again for anyone else that wants to join.

Sorry if this sounds harsh but Sunningdale and New Zealand have been brilliant with us so far and we can't afford to mess the clubs around.

Please can everyone remember, the important bit, the deposit of Â£100 is non refundable and I am not going to fall out with anyone who cancels, if you withdraw then it's 100% your responsibility to see if anyone wants to buy your place, you will not get a refund from Sunningdale, New Zealand or us.

Thanks

Glyn,Peter and Scott


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

If selected, can you put me down for 36 for New Zealand please


----------



## Birchy (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



HomerJSimpson said:



			If selected, can you put me down for 36 for New Zealand please
		
Click to expand...

Read above post, all in :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



HomerJSimpson said:



			If selected, can you put me down for 36 for New Zealand please
		
Click to expand...

Homer read the post above. 
I have just spent 20 mins writing it!!!:angry:

You are in


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			I finally got to speak to sunningdale today as I have been extremely busy 

We have 71 names down so far.

We have 24 who have paid deposits so thank to those that are on the ball.

The good news is we have 68 confirmed places for Sunningdale.

The not so good news is that we are still over subscribed.

However we are very realistic, we are expecting a few more to drop out now I am asking you ALL for Â£100 deposit. If everyone pays the deposit I am quite confident I can get an extra tee time but we have been doing this a while now and this sorts the people that are serious about coming along. 

For those that haven't got Birchy offshore holiday account please can you send an email to trump2016@hotmail.com and I will send them to you, please can you also send me in the email your forum name , real name, handicap and home club.

The cut off for deposits is* Sunday 2nd October*.

If deposits are not paid by then I will remove your name from the list and the places will be available again for anyone else that wants to join.

Sorry if this sounds harsh but Sunningdale and New Zealand have been brilliant with us so far and we can't afford to mess the clubs around.

Please can everyone remember, the important bit, the deposit of Â£100 is non refundable and I am not going to fall out with anyone who cancels, if you withdraw then it's 100% your responsibility to see if anyone wants to buy your place, you will not get a refund from Sunningdale, New Zealand or us.

Thanks

Glyn,Peter and Scott
		
Click to expand...

Whoop!  

Nice one gents!

Better go and get three rounds in so i can officially get a handicap!


----------



## Birchy (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Homer read the post above. 
I have just spent 20 mins writing it!!!:angry:

You are in 

Click to expand...

Spell checker not working?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Birchy said:



			Spell checker not working? 

Click to expand...

Nope I have only got one finger since you tried removing my hand


----------



## HDID Kenny (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

For those of you that are on FB, New Zealand Golf Club has its own page with loads of great photos including the lockers with all previous owners scored out with current showing.


----------



## adamwilliams (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

If selected 36 holes for me please


----------



## Scouser (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Put me and Nic down for 36 provisionally and I will confirm ASAP

Cheers


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Thanks to everyone who has sent emails tonight, I shall reply to them all tomorrow morning.

Birchy is just looking at booking his holiday


----------



## HDID Kenny (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old , New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



HDID Kenny said:



			For those of you that are on FB, New Zealand Golf Club has its own page with loads of great photos including the lockers with all previous owners scored out with current showing.
		
Click to expand...

As does Sunningdale :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: SunningdaleOld,New &amp; New Zealand Club July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



HDID Kenny said:



			For those of you that are on FB, New Zealand Golf Club has its own page with loads of great photos including the lockers with all previous owners scored out with current showing.
		
Click to expand...

Well spotted Ken, if people can like the page, every little helps.:thup:

Some nice photos, I think we should introduce a rule that you get an extra stableford point, if you wear a cravat.

I'm not joking, either.:thup:

Cooommmmeeeeaaaadddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*







Ding, dong!


----------



## Fish (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club   July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:









Ding, dong!
		
Click to expand...

You can dress a pig up in a suit, but it will still grunt :smirk:


----------



## richart (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:









Ding, dong!
		
Click to expand...

 The forums very own Jason King.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:










Ding, dong!
		
Click to expand...

I think you have to wear this for the night out in Woking.


----------



## richart (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*

Payment sent to Bank of Birchy.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*

Cheers to all those that have requested bank details

I have emailed you all back.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 21, 2016)

Payment sent.

Oh, and 36 for me round New Zealand.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*


Found you a matching Smoking Hat :thup: What, what  



Liverbirdie said:









Ding, dong!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## DRW (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New & New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*

Â£200 Payment sent for me and for my son Adamwilliams. 

Could be up for dressing up, love the idea!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



DarrenWilliams said:



			Could be up for dressing up, love the idea!
		
Click to expand...

That's a different forum Darren


----------



## TheAlbatross (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*

Can you put me and my plus one down for 36 at NZ please?

Thanks.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New & New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*

Â£100 deposit paid

Already excessively excited :clap:


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*

Deposit added to holiday fund


----------



## Birchy (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*

Chester races on Saturday could be fun with all this money


----------



## DRW (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			That's a different forum Darren 

Click to expand...

LOL, gutted as I walk back to wardrobe to put the cough cough back


----------



## Mitchell89 (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*

Just sent the deposit. 

I'm in for 36 holes as well at NZ. 

Also I mentioned it to a friend of mine who would like to come. I know there are 71 names with 68 places but if you get a few drop out can I have a +1 please?


----------



## HDID Kenny (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



Birchy said:



			Chester races on Saturday could be fun with all this money 

Click to expand...

Back a winner please Scott &#127943;&#127943;&#127943;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club   July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



Fish said:



			You can dress a pig up in a suit, but it will still grunt :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Oik you!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club   July 27th/ 28th July 2017*

What advice from our southern cousins on where to base ourselves....


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



Mitchell89 said:



			Just sent the deposit. 

I'm in for 36 holes as well at NZ. 

Also I mentioned it to a friend of mine who would like to come. I know there are 71 names with 68 places but if you get a few drop out can I have a +1 please?
		
Click to expand...

I am sure if we do get a load fall off then we may open it up to non forumers but right now it has to be forum members first option.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*

36 @ NZ hopefully.....   physical conditioning program is starting soon.....  looking forward to digging out some old cravats


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club   July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			What advice from our southern cousins on where to base ourselves....
		
Click to expand...

Woking or Guildford should have the best combination of hotels, pubs and restaurants.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club   July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



drive4show said:



			Woking or Guildford should have the best combination of hotels, pubs and restaurants.
		
Click to expand...

Of those two, Guildford will probably have the better choice of accommodation and pubs, but Woking will be much better situated in relation to the golf courses.  Guildford can be a right sod to get out of in the morning.


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 22, 2016)

Woking is your best bet. No more than 20 mins from Sunningdale and 5/10 from NZ. Add at least 15 mins on from Guildford. 

Hotels wise they're pretty similar, Gford definitely has edge in terms of pubs and restaurants but for 1 night Woking has got some good curry houses and is lively enough.


----------



## Fish (Sep 22, 2016)

Bri (Hobbit) and myself have stayed in Woking & Guildford for previous H4H meets and curry nights, both towns were OK as far as the range of boozers were concerned and the curry house at guildford tipped it for me out of the 2, hotel wise Woking was cheaper in the Premier Inn and was very well located to all the pubs/clubs and with an underground car park also, at Guildford we had to get a taxi into town and back!

I'll be looking at the Premier in Woking for social side and easy access to both courses.


----------



## chellie (Sep 22, 2016)

Fish said:



			I'll be looking at the Premier in Woking for social side and easy access to both courses.
		
Click to expand...

This is what we've decided on as well Robin. Just to decide how many nights.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 22, 2016)

Fish said:



			Bri (Hobbit) and myself have stayed in Woking & Guildford for previous H4H meets and curry nights, both towns were OK as far as the range of boozers were concerned and the curry house at guildford tipped it for me out of the 2, hotel wise Woking was cheaper in the Premier Inn and was very well located to all the pubs/clubs and with an underground car park also, at Guildford we had to get a taxi into town and back!

I'll be looking at the Premier in Woking for social side and easy access to both courses.
		
Click to expand...

I second that, plus it's only 5 mins from NZ course and now doubt the extra lay in will be helpful after the night before......


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 22, 2016)

There are a couple of premier inns in the locality


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 22, 2016)

The Travelodge in Woking were we stayed last year for H4H was ok


----------



## 2blue (Sep 22, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The Travelodge in Woking were we stayed last year for H4H was ok
		
Click to expand...

I agree....  was spot last year...  as was the Curry house. Just have to beat the White-van man to the parking spots. If we're in early enough with our bookings it won't be problem as we"ll ale the place over.


----------



## Fish (Sep 22, 2016)

I think I stayed at the Travelodge for West Hill the 2nd time we played it, it's on a one-way system with an underground car park, just a short walk to the high street which I did with Karen. I had an early night as my mother-in-law had just passed and we had an awkward inquest the day before which was very distressing!  We all met in a Wetherspoon's next door to the curry house but could see lots of pubs up & down the town.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



2blue said:



			36 @ NZ hopefully.....   physical conditioning program is starting soon.....  looking forward to digging out some old cravats 

Click to expand...

Is right, Dave - I'm guessing you have your own vintage ones, from the age of empire.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			Is right, Dave - I'm guessing you have your own vintage ones, from the age of empire. 

Click to expand...

Oih....  am upset cause I could only find my 'quiet' ones


But right chuffed that under them I found this .... Cirrca 1977


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



2blue said:



			Oih....  am upset cause I could only find my 'quiet' ones
View attachment 20838

But right chuffed that under them I found this .... Cirrca 1977
View attachment 20839

Click to expand...

Triumph Tiger??


----------



## 2blue (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



Hobbit said:



			Triumph Tiger??
		
Click to expand...

Near but.....Nay..... 650 Bonneville....got nicked a year after this piccy, replaced with this......

......  
rode it for 20 years... then sat in garage for 20 more.... now having a rebuild by the local 'Mr Norton-man' in the hills of Hebden Bridge.....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



2blue said:



			Oih....  am upset cause I could only find my 'quiet' ones
View attachment 20838

But right chuffed that under them I found this .... Cirrca 1977
View attachment 20839

Click to expand...

I think Podge, may be having a paternity test, as we speak.


----------



## Odvan (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			I think Podge, may be having a paternity test, as we speak.

Click to expand...

 :rofl:

Not bad for you, that!


----------



## 2blue (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			I think Podge, may be having a paternity test, as we speak.

Click to expand...


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



2blue said:



			Near but.....Nay..... 650 Bonneville....got nicked a year after this piccy, replaced with this......
View attachment 20840
......  
rode it for 20 years... then sat in garage for 20 more.... now having a rebuild by the local 'Mr Norton-man' in the hills of Hebden Bridge.....
		
Click to expand...

Ooh! Nice. Pretty much by dream bike.


----------



## The Boxman (Sep 22, 2016)

The Newest Member of the forum here known simply as The Boxman, should a place become available I'm up for the trip

Cheers


----------



## The Boxman (Sep 22, 2016)

The Boxman here, newest forum member (i think). Currently Captain of Padeswood & Buckley Golf Club North Walea. Should a place become available I'm definitely up for this trip. Great Value Great Course


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 22, 2016)

The Boxman said:



			The Boxman here, newest forum member (i think). Currently Captain of Padeswood & Buckley Golf Club North Walea. Should a place become available I'm definitely up for this trip. Great Value Great Course
		
Click to expand...

if it was Old Padeswood, you'd be in.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 22, 2016)

As a club captain you should be able to get on for free  

Welcome onboard!


----------



## The Boxman (Sep 22, 2016)

drive4show said:



			As a club captain you should be able to get on for free  

Welcome onboard!
		
Click to expand...

If only , my captaincy runs out December


----------



## Junior (Sep 22, 2016)

36 at NZ for me gents.  Muchos Gracias.


----------



## sam85 (Sep 22, 2016)

I made the cut!! Excellent work from everyone involved and cracking choice for the 'second' course. I'm up for 36 at New Zealand. 

Email sent for payment details


----------



## HDID Kenny (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Just booked Premier Inn Woking Â£201.00 3 nights not too bad once split 2 ways. Free cancellation policy.


----------



## chellie (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



HDID Kenny said:



			Just booked Premier Inn Woking Â£201.00 3 nights not too bad once split 2 ways. Free cancellation policy.
		
Click to expand...

Which one did you go for Kenny? Town centre?


----------



## paddyc (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

I'm up for 36 at NZ. Great work Glyn and all others involved in organising.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Travelodge looks a bargain at Â£45 a night if booked with no refund.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



chellie said:



			Which one did you go for Kenny? Town centre?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is, Church Street.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Emails all replied to, keep them coming.

You only have till Sunday 2nd October to sort.


----------



## chellie (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



HDID Kenny said:



			Yes it is, Church Street.
		
Click to expand...

Ta. I've booked the other one.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Emails all replied to, keep them coming.

You only have till Sunday 2nd October to sort.
		
Click to expand...

You should have mine, let me know if there's a problem please.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Will do a full payment list update tomorrow people :thup:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Sep 23, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Deposit sent Scott, titled Dornoch lol


----------



## LIG (Sep 23, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

New Zealand looks nice but gotta be 36 as the first time is just a 'sighter'.

Was amused to read the description in the link about Birchy trees.
 Then had to do a double take!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 23, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



LIG said:



			New Zealand looks nice but gotta be 36 as the first time is just a 'sighter'.

Was amused to read the description in the link about Birchy trees.
 Then had to do a double take!
		
Click to expand...

Good to see you on board, Preet.

Do you know any cottages with swimming pools and a good pool table (one that I will be unbeaten on, again).


----------



## Scouser (Sep 23, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Good to see you on board, Preet.

Do you know any cottages with swimming pools and a good pool table (one that I will be unbeaten on, again).

Click to expand...

The only reason u remained unbeaten (although I'm not sure that's the case)  is because u play pool like golf..  And make  the rules up as you go along......


----------



## 2blue (Sep 23, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Good to see you on board, Preet.

Do you know any cottages with swimming pools and a good pool table (one that I will be unbeaten on, again).

Click to expand...

Nooooooooo......  Not that Inverness scenario where the 'stay at homes' didn't come out to play with Stuey & Uncle Dave's Barnsley Boys.


Scouser said:



			The only reason u remained unbeaten (although I'm not sure that's the case)  is because u play pool like golf..  And make  the rules up as you go along......
		
Click to expand...

That's s bit unfair really....  not 'making  them up'.....  more the 'interpretation' shirley.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 23, 2016)

That's s bit unfair really....  not 'making  them up'.....  more the 'interpretation' shirley. [/QUOTE]

Dave u could be right... Have u seen his exposed tree route thread...... 

Hahaha


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 23, 2016)

2blue said:



			Nooooooooo......  Not that Inverness scenario where the 'stay at homes' didn't come out to play with Stuey & Uncle Dave's Barnsley Boys.
		
Click to expand...

The no-show in Inverness was also Scouser's fault mate, as dedicated lime and soda man, he let us down.

Pool rules - you know the score Dave, only old rules apply. That 2 shot carry malarkey was invented for the 1990's kids, so that boozers could make more money out of the new breed, with quicker games.:thup:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 24, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			The no-show in Inverness was also Scouser's fault mate, as dedicated lime and soda man, he let us down.

Pool rules - you know the score Dave, only old rules apply. That 2 shot carry malarkey was invented for the 1990's kids, so that boozers could make more money out of the new breed, with quicker games.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

That's terrible not my fault u r tooooooo tight to pay for a &#128662;&#128661;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 24, 2016)

Scouser said:



			That's terrible not my fault u r tooooooo tight to pay for a &#63126;&#63125;
		
Click to expand...

You Pwwwwwomised you'd take us in.:thup:

And anyway, Jjunior and Jocko called time on going in.:whoo:


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 24, 2016)

Great work guys. 36 for me please at New Zealand.


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 24, 2016)

36 at NZ for me


----------



## Junior (Sep 24, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			You Pwwwwwomised you'd take us in.:thup:

And anyway, Jjunior and Jocko called time on going in.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?????? I was too busy winning at Pool.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 24, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			You Pwwwwwomised you'd take us in.:thup:

And anyway, Jjunior and Jocko called time on going in.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I was the only one showered and ready to go out while you were in the pool/playing pool/in slippers and pj's 

Or were you out the back trying hit a 1 iron?


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 24, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

while you were in the pool/playing pool/in slippers and pj's
		
Click to expand...


..I think he was trying to put us off at pool by keep playing REO Speedwagon 


Its amazing how many of us were unbeaten at pool during the week. 
I'm sure that I was


----------



## 2blue (Sep 24, 2016)

Junior said:



			whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?????? I was too busy winning at Pool.
		
Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			The no-show in Inverness was also Scouser's fault mate, as dedicated lime and soda man, he let us down.

Pool rules - you know the score Dave, only old rules apply. That 2 shot carry malarkey was invented for the 1990's kids, so that boozers could make more money out of the new breed, with quicker games.:thup:
		
Click to expand...




NWJocko said:



			:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I was the only one showered and ready to go out while you were in the pool/playing pool/in slippers and pj's 

Or were you out the back trying hit a 1 iron? 

Click to expand...

OK.....I've got it sorted for you  http://www.woking.gov.uk/community/children/young/out/wwwwokinggovukyouthcentres


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 24, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			..I think he was trying to put us off at pool by keep playing REO Speedwagon 


Its amazing how many of us were unbeaten at pool during the week. 
I'm sure that I was 

Click to expand...

I certainly wasn't, I'm worse at pool than I am at golf!! :rofl:


----------



## richart (Sep 24, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			..I think he was trying to put us off at pool by keep playing REO Speedwagon 


Its amazing how many of us were unbeaten at pool during the week. 
I'm sure that I was 

Click to expand...

 I am seeing REO Speedwagon later this year. Would you like me to get you a ticket?


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 25, 2016)

richart said:



			I am seeing REO Speedwagon later this year. Would you like me to get you a ticket?

Click to expand...


Go on then. I actually don't mind a bit of 'The Speedwagon' 
I'll be singing along though


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 25, 2016)

1 more week to pay, if not we have 3 more waiting in the wings.:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 25, 2016)

Birchy	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
Lincoln quaker	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
Liverbirdie	Hist		36 NZ
Odvan	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
Scouser	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
Nic	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
Stuc	Hist	Â£100	18 NZ
Duffers	Hist	Â£100	18 NZ
Richart	Hist	Â£100	18 NZ
Gregbwfc	Hist	Â£100	
Radbourne	Hist	Â£100	
Paperboy	Hist	Â£200	36 NZ
2blue	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
Nwjocko	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
Jimaroid	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
Chellie	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ*
Chellie+1	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ*
Wookie	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
Junior	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
Chiefio	Hist	Â£100	
BarnsleyDave	Hist	Â£100	
Wes	Hist	Â£100	
Lig	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
HDIDKenny	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
Fairway dodger	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ*
Region3 +1	Hist	Â£100	
Region3 +2	Hist	Â£100	
Oxfordcomma	Hist	Â£100	
TheAlbatross	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
TheAlbatross+1	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
Toad	Hist		
Qwerty	Hist		
Andyw	Hist	Â£100	
Val	Hist		
LQ +1	mate		
LQ +2	mate		
LQ +3	mate		
LQ +4	mate		
LQ+5	mate		
LQ+6	mate		
Liverbirdie +1	mate		
Liverbirdie +2	mate		
Val JNR	prov		
Captainron			
Fundy			
Homer			36 NZ
JamesR		Â£100	36 NZ
Crow			36 NZ
Karl102		Â£100	36 NZ
IanM			36 NZ
Papas1982			36 NZ
Sam85			36 NZ
Trojan615			
LeeNixon			
Mitchell89		Â£100	36 NZ
Anotherdouble		Â£100	36 NZ
Swingalot			
Paddyc			36 NZ
BlueinMunich		Â£100	36 NZ
Murphthemog		Â£100	36 NZ
Darrenwilliams		Â£100	36 NZ
Farneyman			
AdamWilliams		Â£100	36 NZ
PNWokingham			36 NZ
TheDiablo			36 NZ
Wilson			
Fish			36 NZ
Alex1975			
Fenwayrich		Â£100	
Peterlav			
Badger	hist		

Updated list :thup:


----------



## Crow (Sep 25, 2016)

I PayPalled LQ my Â£100, hope he's not spent it!


----------



## Birchy (Sep 25, 2016)

Crow said:



			I PayPalled LQ my Â£100, hope he's not spent it!
		
Click to expand...

He is sending it with a batch of other deposits tomorrow i believe Nick


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 25, 2016)

Crow said:



			I PayPalled LQ my Â£100, hope he's not spent it!
		
Click to expand...

Oh I thought you was paying for my round at little Aston today 

I have Â£700 to pay birchy tomorrow now I got the last payment in this evening.


----------



## Crow (Sep 25, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Oh I thought you was paying for my round at little Aston today 

I have Â£700 to pay birchy tomorrow now I got the last payment in this evening.
		
Click to expand...

How did you get on at Little Aston? Lovely course.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 26, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Oh I thought you was paying for my round at little Aston today 

I have Â£700 to pay birchy tomorrow now I got the last payment in this evening.
		
Click to expand...

I'll be paying for 4 people towards the end of this week.:thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 26, 2016)

Birchy,

Â£700 transferred.

My guests plus Crow 

Cut off date is Sunday remember.

As Peter said we have reserves already and I have had another PM this morning asking for another place.


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 26, 2016)

Just sorted the deposit. 36 holes @ NZ for me please. :thup:


----------



## chellie (Sep 26, 2016)

Why the * after NZ for us.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 26, 2016)

chellie said:



			Why the * after NZ for us.

Click to expand...

Dunno, fairway dodger has also.

I want one now.


----------



## IanM (Sep 26, 2016)

Back from holiday, just sent my deposit ... Many thanks for the efforts!!


----------



## Birchy (Sep 26, 2016)

chellie said:



			Why the * after NZ for us.

Click to expand...

Because you picked option 3 = make your mind up closer to the time


----------



## Scouser (Sep 26, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Because you picked option 3 = make your mind up closer to the time
		
Click to expand...

Love your secret code.....


----------



## Cheifi0 (Sep 26, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Because you picked option 3 = make your mind up closer to the time
		
Click to expand...

Put us down for 36 holes at NZ please.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 26, 2016)

Cheifi0 said:



			Put us down for 36 holes at NZ please.
		
Click to expand...

Is that for all 3 of you, Josh?


----------



## paddyc (Sep 26, 2016)

Guys

I have sent email to trump2016 email requesting payment details but not received anything as yet. could I have asap please

cheers

Pat


----------



## Odvan (Sep 26, 2016)

paddyc said:



			Guys

I have sent email to trump2016 email requesting payment details but not received anything as yet. could I have asap please

cheers

Pat
		
Click to expand...

Bear with them Paddy, one is practising aim point on his lino, the other is in the garden helicoptering his hybrid.

They'll be back soon :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 26, 2016)

paddyc said:



			Guys

I have sent email to trump2016 email requesting payment details but not received anything as yet. could I have asap please

cheers

Pat
		
Click to expand...

Pat, 

Nothing in there as I have just checked.

Unless you are Donald Trump and asking me to vote for you? If so I have just deleted it by mistake 
Edit, it was in the spam


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 26, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Pat, 

Nothing in there as I have just checked.

Unless you are Donald Trump and asking me to vote for you? If so I have just deleted it by mistake 
Edit,* it was in the spam*

Click to expand...

What was it doing in Liverbirdie's sandwiches??


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 26, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			What was it doing in Liverbirdie's sandwiches??
		
Click to expand...

Hey - sandwiches shouldn't be joked about.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 26, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hey - sandwiches shouldn't be joked about.

Click to expand...

Bet you're a wrong'un  who has a piccalilli on them aren't yer?:rofl:


----------



## paddyc (Sep 26, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Pat, 

Nothing in there as I have just checked.

Unless you are Donald Trump and asking me to vote for you? If so I have just deleted it by mistake 
Edit, it was in the spam
		
Click to expand...

Got the details,cheers Glyn.  no more jokes about Liverbirdie's lunchbox please


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 26, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Bet you're a wrong'un  who has a piccalilli on them aren't yer?:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

No, on my butties.....I normally have another one on top.....then another on top of that.

You not played sandwich Jenga?


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 27, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			No, on my butties.....I normally have another one on top.....then another on top of that.

You not played sandwich Jenga?

Click to expand...

Haha no I've not and I'm not playing with you, I'd starve,well not literally :rofl:


----------



## Cheifi0 (Sep 27, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Is that for all 3 of you, Josh?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate.  You know us, can't turn down a free round.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 27, 2016)

Cheifi0 said:



			Yes mate.  You know us, can't turn down a free round.
		
Click to expand...

Ruddy hell......  the things you learn at Moor Allerton GC

Ooih Josh.. are you not supporting the 'End of Season 8-15 Dinner' @ Headingley GC on Fri 28th Oct....  John Khan can only muster 3 who are joining our table of 4.....  its walking distance for you :cheers:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 27, 2016)

Anyone fancy sharing at Wheatsheaf in Woking? https://www.innkeeperslodge.com/woking/availability Decent price, inc. free hairdryer (whatever they're for...)


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 27, 2016)

36 for NZ


----------



## Trojan615 (Sep 27, 2016)

36 for nz please... Lee Nixon is a drop out..


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 27, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			36 for NZ 

Click to expand...

My word.

I thought maybe 10 or so would fancy 36 at NZ, after playing 36 the day before, but seems like the majority do that have answered so far.


----------



## Trojan615 (Sep 27, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Anyone fancy sharing at Wheatsheaf in Woking? https://www.innkeeperslodge.com/woking/availability Decent price, inc. free hairdryer (whatever they're for...)
		
Click to expand...

Go on then...


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 27, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			My word.

I thought maybe 10 or so would fancy 36 at NZ, after playing 36 the day before, but seems like the majority do that have answered so far.
		
Click to expand...

In for a penny in for a pound


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 27, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			In for a penny in for a pound 

Click to expand...

:thup:

Do you know when Val is back?


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 27, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			:thup:

Do you know when Val is back?
		
Click to expand...

Not exactly sure but soon I think.


----------



## Val (Sep 28, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			:thup:

Do you know when Val is back?
		
Click to expand...

Back? I've only just left :rofl:

36 for me too


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm playing at your club on Wed (today). Finished around 2ish if you're up there :thup:



Trojan615 said:



			Go on then...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bernix (Sep 28, 2016)

seems like i missed the original announcement of the 2017-trip
but anyhow i cannot join because of conflicting committment to the international bridge week back home, would be too tight a schedule.
count me in for 2018 though and dont forget to post photos from sunningdale & NZ


----------



## Trojan615 (Sep 29, 2016)

Are there any games planned for the day before sunningdale. Staying over the day before so could fit in a game ..


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 29, 2016)

Trojan615 said:



			Are there any games planned for the day before sunningdale. Staying over the day before so could fit in a game ..
		
Click to expand...

We've no plans to incorporate it into this meet, but I'm sure that some of the southern lads will offer up options nearer to the time, if they are available, a bit like H4H. 

The're good like that.:thup:


----------



## Cheifi0 (Sep 29, 2016)

2blue said:



			Ruddy hell......  the things you learn at Moor Allerton GC

Ooih Josh.. are you not supporting the 'End of Season 8-15 Dinner' @ Headingley GC on Fri 28th Oct....  John Khan can only muster 3 who are joining our table of 4.....  its walking distance for you :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

I think that's something you learn in Yorkshire,  it's been engrained.  I haven't played for the 8-15 team (work)  and haven't been invited to come along so I don't think I make the cut.  Have a good night.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 29, 2016)

Cheifi0 said:



			I think that's something you learn in Yorkshire,  it's been engrained.  I haven't played for the 8-15 team (work)  and haven't been invited to come along so I don't think I make the cut.  Have a good night.
		
Click to expand...

Aaaar.... we offered it any one at 8-15 but still only got 4..... another Yarkshire trait eh?..... never mind .See yer at Manchester :thup:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Sep 29, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			We've no plans to incorporate it into this meet, but I'm sure that some of the southern lads will offer up options nearer to the time, if they are available, a bit like H4H. 

The're good like that.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I will be driving down and staying over Wednesday and might be up for a game late afternoon/early evening if organised.


----------



## irip (Sep 29, 2016)

HDID Kenny said:



			I will be driving down and staying over Wednesday and might be up for a game late afternoon/early evening if organised.
		
Click to expand...

As long as we dont have a comp on that wednesday i can host 3 at my place, the course is about 20 mins from woking.

Once i get next years fixtures ill let you know but fingers crossed


----------



## HDID Kenny (Sep 29, 2016)

irip said:



			As long as we dont have a comp on that wednesday i can host 3 at my place, the course is about 20 mins from woking.

Once i get next years fixtures ill let you know but fingers crossed
		
Click to expand...

Cheers :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 29, 2016)

Payment made, 36 at New Zealand please


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 29, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Payment made, 36 at New Zealand please
		
Click to expand...

Welcome on board, Homer.

Birchy has had a payment from a Thomas PD - anyone claim this? That said, maybe its a refund for his gimp mask returned recently.

Edit: Is it Trojan615?

55 now paid with others supposedly coming in.

After Sunday, it will go to the 3-4 we have on the waiting list. 

If you dont pay now, you'll lose your place,as we have to pay Sunningdale by mid-October, and there can be no add-ons with them. You have been kindly reminded.

*If people have no intention of coming, despite putting their name on the list, please have the courtesy to say that you arent coming, even if via PM.*:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 29, 2016)

bernix said:



			seems like i missed the original announcement of the 2017-trip
but anyhow i cannot join because of conflicting committment to the international bridge week back home, would be too tight a schedule.
count me in for 2018 though and dont forget to post photos from sunningdale & NZ
		
Click to expand...

You should have been e-mailed, my friend.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 29, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Welcome on board, Homer.

Birchy has had a payment from a Thomas PD - anyone claim this? That said, maybe its a refund for his gimp mask returned recently.

Click to expand...

It's sorted, don't worry everyone you can sleep easy knowing that Birchy got the right mask in the end.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 29, 2016)

Birchy	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
Lincoln quaker	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
Liverbirdie	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
Odvan	Hist	Â£135	36 NZ
Scouser	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
Nic	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
Stuc	Hist	Â£100	18 NZ
Duffers	Hist	Â£100	18 NZ
Richart	Hist	Â£100	18 NZ
Gregbwfc	Hist	Â£100	
Radbourne	Hist	Â£100	
Paperboy	Hist	Â£200	36 NZ
2blue	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
Nwjocko	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
Jimaroid	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
Chellie	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ*
Chellie+1	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ*
Wookie	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
Junior	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
Chiefio	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
BarnsleyDave	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
Wes	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
Lig	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
HDIDKenny	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
Fairway dodger	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ*
Region3 +1	Hist	Â£100	
Region3 +2	Hist	Â£100	
Oxfordcomma	Hist	Â£100	
TheAlbatross	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
TheAlbatross+1	Hist	Â£100	36 NZ
Toad	Hist		
Qwerty	Hist		
Andyw	Hist	Â£100	
Val	Hist	Â£100	
LQ +1	mate	Â£100	36 NZ
LQ +2	mate	Â£100	36 NZ
LQ +3	mate	Â£100	36 NZ
LQ +4	mate	Â£100	36 NZ
LQ+5	mate	Â£100	36 NZ
LQ+6	mate	Â£100	36 NZ
Liverbirdie +1	mate	Â£100	
Liverbirdie +2	mate	Â£100	
Val JNR	prov		
Captainron			
Fundy			
Homer		Â£100	36 NZ
JamesR		Â£100	36 NZ
Crow		Â£100	36 NZ
Karl102		Â£100	36 NZ
IanM		Â£100	36 NZ
Papas1982			36 NZ
Sam85			36 NZ
Trojan615		Â£100	36 NZ
Mitchell89		Â£100	36 NZ
Anotherdouble		Â£100	36 NZ
Swingalot		Â£100	36 NZ
Paddyc			36 NZ
BlueinMunich		Â£100	36 NZ
Murphthemog		Â£100	36 NZ
Darrenwilliams		Â£100	36 NZ
Farneyman			36 NZ
AdamWilliams		Â£100	36 NZ
PNWokingham		Â£100	36 NZ
TheDiablo			36 NZ
Wilson			
Fish			36 NZ
Alex1975			
Fenwayrich		Â£100	
Peterlav			
Badger	hist	Â£300


----------



## richart (Sep 29, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			It's sorted, don't worry everyone you can sleep easy knowing that Birchy got the right mask in the end.
		
Click to expand...

Did he get custom-fitted for his mask ?


----------



## Wilson (Sep 29, 2016)

Sorry just catching up as I've actually had to do some work the last couple of weeks - will sort tomorrow.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Sep 29, 2016)

Good strike rate guys, not many still to commit deposits :clap:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 29, 2016)

richart said:



			Did he get custom-fitted for his mask ?

Click to expand...

No its a bit baggy and ill-fitted, just like his usual one.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 30, 2016)

irip said:



			As long as we dont have a comp on that wednesday i can host 3 at my place, the course is about 20 mins from woking.

Once i get next years fixtures ill let you know but fingers crossed
		
Click to expand...

Would be good if you could include me in that, please......   should be good Fromm midday or so...  cheers


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 30, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Birchy    Hist    Â£100    36 NZ
Lincoln quaker    Hist    Â£100    36 NZ
Liverbirdie    Hist    Â£100    36 NZ
Odvan    Hist    Â£135    36 NZ
Scouser    Hist    Â£100    36 NZ
Nic    Hist    Â£100    36 NZ
Stuc    Hist    Â£100    18 NZ
Duffers    Hist    Â£100    18 NZ
Richart    Hist    Â£100    18 NZ
Gregbwfc    Hist    Â£100    
Radbourne    Hist    Â£100    
Paperboy    Hist    Â£200    36 NZ
2blue    Hist    Â£100    36 NZ
Nwjocko    Hist    Â£100    36 NZ
Jimaroid    Hist    Â£100    36 NZ
Chellie    Hist    Â£100    36 NZ*
Chellie+1    Hist    Â£100    36 NZ*
Wookie    Hist    Â£100    36 NZ
Junior    Hist    Â£100    36 NZ
Chiefio    Hist    Â£100    36 NZ
BarnsleyDave    Hist    Â£100    36 NZ
Wes    Hist    Â£100    36 NZ
Lig    Hist    Â£100    36 NZ
HDIDKenny    Hist    Â£100    36 NZ
Fairway dodger    Hist    Â£100    36 NZ*
Region3 +1    Hist    Â£100    
Region3 +2    Hist    Â£100    
Oxfordcomma    Hist    Â£100    
TheAlbatross    Hist    Â£100    36 NZ
TheAlbatross+1    Hist    Â£100    36 NZ
Toad    Hist        
Qwerty    Hist        
Andyw    Hist    Â£100    
Val    Hist    Â£100    
LQ +1    mate    Â£100    36 NZ
LQ +2    mate    Â£100    36 NZ
LQ +3    mate    Â£100    36 NZ
LQ +4    mate    Â£100    36 NZ
LQ+5    mate    Â£100    36 NZ
LQ+6    mate    Â£100    36 NZ
Liverbirdie +1    mate    Â£100    
Liverbirdie +2    mate    Â£100    
Val JNR    prov        
Captainron            
Fundy            
Homer        Â£100    36 NZ
JamesR        Â£100    36 NZ
Crow        Â£100    36 NZ
Karl102        Â£100    36 NZ
IanM        Â£100    36 NZ
Papas1982            36 NZ
Sam85            36 NZ
Trojan615        Â£100    36 NZ
Mitchell89        Â£100    36 NZ
Anotherdouble        Â£100    36 NZ
Swingalot        Â£100    36 NZ
Paddyc            36 NZ
BlueinMunich        Â£100    36 NZ
Murphthemog        Â£100    36 NZ
Darrenwilliams        Â£100    36 NZ
Farneyman            36 NZ
AdamWilliams        Â£100    36 NZ
PNWokingham        Â£100    36 NZ
TheDiablo            36 NZ
Wilson            
Fish            36 NZ
Alex1975            
Fenwayrich        Â£100    
Peterlav            
Badger    hist    Â£300
		
Click to expand...

For those that haven't paid any deposit yet please remember this Sunday is the cut off date.

Monday morning I will be removing names as we have a reserve list in place. Apologies if this is harsh but we have to get the deposits to Sunningdale and New Zealand asap and we cant let them down as they have been more than helpful with us.


----------



## fenwayrich (Sep 30, 2016)

I think playing 36 on consecutive days will be a stretch for my decrepit old body, so I will say 18 for me at New Zealand. Cheers.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 30, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			For those that haven't paid any deposit yet please remember this Sunday is the cut off date.

Monday morning I will be removing names as we have a reserve list in place. Apologies if this is harsh but we have to get the deposits to Sunningdale and New Zealand asap and we cant let them down as they have been more than helpful with us.
		
Click to expand...

Money was sent last night. Understand may not be picked up yet but let me know if nothing through.

Thanks


----------



## irip (Sep 30, 2016)

2blue said:



			Would be good if you could include me in that, please......   should be good Fromm midday or so...  cheers
		
Click to expand...

No worries mate, will be in touch nearer the time


----------



## badger57 (Sep 30, 2016)

36  n z :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2016)

irip said:



			As long as we dont have a comp on that wednesday i can host 3 at my place, the course is about 20 mins from woking.

Once i get next years fixtures ill let you know but fingers crossed
		
Click to expand...

Where do you play?


----------



## chellie (Sep 30, 2016)

We're hoping to have a game somewhere on the Saturday (sure I've already said that though)


----------



## irip (Sep 30, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Where do you play?
		
Click to expand...

Burhill in Hersham (near weybridge)


----------



## Trojan615 (Sep 30, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Welcome on board, Homer.

Birchy has had a payment from a Thomas PD - anyone claim this? That said, maybe its a refund for his gimp mask returned recently.

Edit: Is it Trojan615?

 Yep ...... stupid internet banking..... please remove Lee Nixon.. he can't make it

Ta
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Trojan615 (Sep 30, 2016)

irip said:



			No worries mate, will be in touch nearer the time
		
Click to expand...

Likewise for radbourne and myself.... ta


----------



## irip (Sep 30, 2016)

Trojan615 said:



			Likewise for radbourne and myself.... ta
		
Click to expand...

I can only sign 3 in, and have 2 already coming if anything changes ill let you know


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 1, 2016)

All ok'd by the boss, family hols confirmed for the week after. Money sent across.


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 1, 2016)

Just paid Scott, Ref Dave Silloth:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 1, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Just paid Scott, Ref Dave Silloth:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Is right Qwerty la, I'll make sure the karaoke is organised:rofl:


----------



## fundy (Oct 1, 2016)

Guys best you scrub me off, cant commit to 36 one day let alone trying to back it up and playing the next day sadly. IF (and its a big if) my knee is much better nearer the time ill keep an eye on any drop outs. Have fun should be a crackign few days


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 1, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Just paid Scott, Ref Dave Silloth:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Dave,

i will make make sure sunningdale know you like brown sauce in your tea


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 1, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Just paid Scott, Ref Dave Silloth:thup:
		
Click to expand...

This makes me happy.:thup:


----------



## Wilson (Oct 1, 2016)

I sent an email to the trump address earlier for the bank details, as soon as I've got them I will pay.

36 at NZ for me please.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 1, 2016)

Wilson said:



			I sent an email to the trump address earlier for the bank details, as soon as I've got them I will pay.

36 at NZ for me please.
		
Click to expand...

I have replied to every email received. 

If you want to send again I will resend back.


----------



## TheDiablo (Oct 1, 2016)

Paid up deposit!


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 1, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Is right Qwerty la, I'll make sure the karaoke is organised:rofl:
		
Click to expand...




Lincoln Quaker said:



			Nice one Dave,

i will make make sure sunningdale know you like brown sauce in your tea 

Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			This makes me happy.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Should be a top Doo fellas, I'm thinking we can do a duet this time Stu :thup:

HP & PG Tips please Glyn..


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 1, 2016)

Wilson said:



			I sent an email to the trump address earlier for the bank details, as soon as I've got them I will pay.

36 at NZ for me please.
		
Click to expand...

got it, went to the junk mail again yet the chap from Nigeria who wants to pay us Â£15 million went straight into the main inbox, hotmail haven't got a bloody clue! 

Anyway I have replied.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 1, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Should be a top Doo fellas, I'm thinking we can do a duet this time Stu :thup:

HP & PG Tips please Glyn..
		
Click to expand...

Dave, if you want to send your clothes for the few days in advance I will make them aware so they can store them for you  I mean who could possibly forget but remember cold porridge instead :rofl:


----------



## Wilson (Oct 1, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			got it, went to the junk mail again yet the chap from Nigeria who wants to pay us Â£15 million went straight into the main inbox, hotmail haven't got a bloody clue! 

Anyway I have replied.
		
Click to expand...

Can you just deduct my Â£100 from the Â£15m? 

Deposit paid, looking forward to this!


----------



## paddyc (Oct 2, 2016)

Just finished raiding the kids piggy banks for my deposit, payment now sent


----------



## Captainron (Oct 3, 2016)

I sent payment on Friday last week.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 3, 2016)

The Boxman said:



			The Newest Member of the forum here known simply as The Boxman, should a place become available I'm up for the trip

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Boxman, I'll be in touch - your in!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



Mitchell89 said:



			Just sent the deposit. 

I'm in for 36 holes as well at NZ. 

Also I mentioned it to a friend of mine who would like to come. I know there are 71 names with 68 places but if you get a few drop out can I have a +1 please?
		
Click to expand...

Have your mate on standby, currently have 4 spaces to fill, and have 4 reserves, but in case any more payments coming in, still have to wait.

We will hopefully confirm if there is a space for him on Wednesday/Thursday.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*

64 deposits received, reserves have been contacted for the final 4 places.


----------



## Mitchell89 (Oct 4, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			Have your mate on standby, currently have 4 spaces to fill, and have 4 reserves, but in case any more payments coming in, still have to wait.

We will hopefully confirm if there is a space for him on Wednesday/Thursday.
		
Click to expand...

I will let him know the situation. Thanks


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 6, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



Mitchell89 said:



			I will let him know the situation. Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Your +1 is a goer, if you can send his/her deposit to the same account as last time, probably put Mitchell+1 as a ref, so Birchy can allocate it.

With Mitchell+1, we now have 2 last spaces available to forummers for a few days, if not taken up, may allow more +1's.

This should now be 66 deposits received for 68 places.:thup:


----------



## wookie (Oct 7, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*

I've got a +1 or maybe even 2 if there are no takers Pete


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 7, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



wookie said:



			I've got a +1 or maybe even 2 if there are no takers Pete
		
Click to expand...

okay mate, I'll talk with Glyn and Birchy and let you know.

I think we will at least leave it to the end of this weekend (for forumers), and if no more takers, they might be ok.

I think we are sending Sunningdale the deposit next week, so would need it ASAP, if they are in.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 7, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



wookie said:



			I've got a +1 or maybe even 2 if there are no takers Pete
		
Click to expand...

Simon,

Another double asked by PM and he was 1st on the reserve list for a +1 so I am just waiting for him to give us an answer.

I will let you know asap.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 7, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*

Just noticed money only seems to have gone out on the third. Good old speedy internet banking. Hope I've not lost out to a reserve?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 7, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



Papas1982 said:



			Just noticed money only seems to have gone out on the third. Good old speedy internet banking. Hope I've not lost out to a reserve?
		
Click to expand...

We did everything we could to slow it down, bugger.

I'm sure its in and allocated, although Birchy will possibly confirm all names over the weekend.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 7, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			We did everything we could to slow it down, bugger.

I'm sure its in and allocated, although Birchy will possibly confirm all names over the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

I thought as much.....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 7, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



Papas1982 said:



			:rofl:

I thought as much.....
		
Click to expand...


Are you bringing your Voovoozela?


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 7, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			Are you bringing your Voovoozela?

Click to expand...

Dusting it off as we speak. Still not sure whether I like "cheeseburger" though so may stick with "mash potato" for you're opening drive......


----------



## wookie (Oct 7, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Simon,

Another double asked by PM and he was 1st on the reserve list for a +1 so I am just waiting for him to give us an answer.

I will let you know asap.
		
Click to expand...

OK Glyn no worries - have told them both its only a maybe but money is waiting if and when


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 7, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



Papas1982 said:



			Dusting it off as we speak. Still not sure whether I like "cheeseburger" though so may stick with "mash potato" for you're opening drive......
		
Click to expand...

 I'm going with Dauphinoise, in practice for 2018 in France.:thup:


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 7, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



 I'm going with Dauphinoise, in practice for 2018 in France.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

You've lost me. I only know roast, mash n chips......


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 7, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Simon,

Another double asked by PM and he was 1st on the reserve list for a +1 so I am just waiting for him to give us an answer.

I will let you know asap.
		
Click to expand...

Have replied to your PM, money is ready and waiting for my +1


----------



## Mitchell89 (Oct 7, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			Your +1 is a goer, if you can send his/her deposit to the same account as last time, probably put Mitchell+1 as a ref, so Birchy can allocate it.

With Mitchell+1, we now have 2 last spaces available to forummers for a few days, if not taken up, may allow more +1's.

This should now be 66 deposits received for 68 places.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Just seen this. He is sending the money now. Thanks


----------



## Mitchell89 (Oct 10, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New & New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



Mitchell89 said:



			Just seen this. He is sending the money now. Thanks
		
Click to expand...



There was some confusion and he sent the Â£100 to me but I've forwarded it on.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 10, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New & New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



Mitchell89 said:



			There was some confusion and he sent the Â£100 to me but I've forwarded it on.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers,

We will have an updated list soon.

We have all been busy for the last few days.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 11, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Cheers,

We will have an updated list soon.

We have all been busy for the last few days.
		
Click to expand...

Boo hoo. Get negotiating!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 11, 2016)

Captainron said:



			Boo hoo. Get negotiating!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, dead easy this negotiating bit.

Hope you don't mind but I am off to South Africa for 10 days with Cam


----------



## Captainron (Oct 11, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Ha ha, dead easy this negotiating bit.

Hope you don't mind but I am off to South Africa for 10 days with Cam 

Click to expand...

See! You're halfway there. 

Missed off the I love you though


----------



## 2blue (Oct 11, 2016)

Captainron said:



			See! You're halfway there. 

Missed off the I love you though
		
Click to expand...

I can understand that ......  I think :rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 12, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



anotherdouble said:



			Have replied to your PM, money is ready and waiting for my +1
		
Click to expand...

Your plus 1 is in.

Can you send over deposit details to Birchys slush fund.

Ta


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 12, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Your plus 1 is in.

Can you send over deposit details to Birchys slush fund.

Ta
		
Click to expand...

Money dispatched


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 12, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



anotherdouble said:



			Money dispatched
		
Click to expand...

Nice one.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 14, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*

Is Birchy on strike?


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 15, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



Captainron said:



			Is Birchy on strike?
		
Click to expand...

No, just away on a world tour of exotic golf clubs.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New & New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*

Right all, we now have a full complement of 68 all deposits paid, so will be sending our payments to Sunningdale and New Zealand, where me glyn and Birchy are now retiring to with your monies as new members of cape kidnappers............what?

I hope that this is going to be a right belter of a meet.

We can now sit back for a bit and ruminate over what comps etc over the coming months.

So Birchy doesn't have to come out of the jam butty mines for a bit, can we ask people to ideally only send more payments, as follows:-

1. End of November (optional, for those that have some spare money, or want to get the majority paid before xmas). How much is also optional, but better as a round figure of Â£100.00.

2. End of February (a must), as we are obliged to get the second payments through to the clubs, again Â£100.00.

3. End of May (also a must), as we are paying final balances in June.

If anyone has to cancel/drop out, please initially PM us, so we can see who is still interested out of the reserves, although we retain the right to ask you to sell it on yourselves, as there are no refunds on the initial deposits, or after final balances are made.

Glyn will be along with the reserve list shortly.

Thanks,

Peter, Glyn and Scott.


----------



## sam85 (Oct 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*

Just for all those attending this, there's a 3 ball at my golf club West Byfleet in the H4H main auction thread. As long as there's no comps on at the club I'm happy to arrange this for any time around this trip.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 20, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



sam85 said:



			Just for all those attending this, there's a 3 ball at my golf club West Byfleet in the H4H main auction thread. As long as there's no comps on at the club I'm happy to arrange this for any time around this trip.
		
Click to expand...

That's why I have already bid on it


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 21, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New & New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			That's why I have already bid on it 

Click to expand...

Don't fancy my place thenâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 21, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New & New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*

Idling through a copy of Today's Floger (forgive me MikeH for I have sinnedâ€¦â€¦ ) I came across two time European Tour winner James Morrison's top 10 courses.  They are;

Carnoustie
St. Andrews
St.George's Hill
Hankley Common
St. Enodoc
The Wisley
Kingsbarns
The K Club

and the final 2; Sunningdale & New Zealand  

Good choice boys, good choice. :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 21, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New & New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



Blue in Munich said:



			Don't fancy my place thenâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦. 

Click to expand...

Oh yes, 36 in a day 3 days in a row is the aim here


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 21, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New & New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Oh yes, 36 in a day 3 days in a row is the aim here 

Click to expand...

And I thought I was daft doing 90 holes in 3 daysâ€¦â€¦ :rofl:

:cheers:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 21, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New & New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



Blue in Munich said:



			And I thought I was daft doing 90 holes in 3 daysâ€¦â€¦ :rofl:

:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

oh the plan is 18 on the Saturday as well.


----------



## paddyc (Oct 21, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New & New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



Blue in Munich said:



			Idling through a copy of Today's Floger (forgive me MikeH for I have sinnedâ€¦â€¦ ) I came across two time European Tour winner James Morrison's top 10 courses.  They are;

Carnoustie
St. Andrews
St.George's Hill
Hankley Common
St. Enodoc
The Wisley
Kingsbarns
The K Club

and the final 2; Sunningdale & New Zealand  

Good choice boys, good choice. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Im sure I recall Radar saying somewhere that his favourite course in England or the Uk was yes New Zealand!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 6, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*

just in case anyone thinks we have forgot about this 

Sunningdale have confirmed in what order we are playing the courses.

AM Old course

PM New Course

Anyone want to volunteer to check 68 golfers in and do cards for AM results then PM cards and results and then try and concentrate on playing golf


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 6, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*

Do you know what time tee is booked from in morning cheers


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 6, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



anotherdouble said:



			Do you know what time tee is booked from in morning cheers
		
Click to expand...

I do indeed.

The 1st group is off at 8.12


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 6, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			I do indeed.

The 1st group is off at 8.12
		
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## DRW (Nov 6, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Anyone want to volunteer to check 68 golfers in and do cards for AM results then PM cards and results and then try and concentrate on playing golf 

Click to expand...

My wife(who isn't playing) I would imagine will be willing to help out if any good with you ? (in fact I don't mind helping out with wife and son Adam). If that would help you out. If okay will have a word with Joanne tomorrow.

Just glad to have the opportunity to play at sunningdale and probably will play like a hacker anyway.


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 6, 2016)

*Re: Sunningdale Old, New &amp; New Zealand Club  July 27th/ 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			just in case anyone thinks we have forgot about this 

Sunningdale have confirmed in what order we are playing the courses.

AM Old course

PM New Course

Anyone want to volunteer to check 68 golfers in and do cards for AM results then PM cards and results and then try and concentrate on playing golf 

Click to expand...

I'm happy to help out if you need a hand Glyn?

The way I play golf the less thinking I do about it the better!! :rofl:


----------



## Val (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm also happy to help with cards bud


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2016)

We're pretty local and so can be on hand from say 7.00ish. I'll ask HID if she minds helping out nearer the time if you need help


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 6, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			We're pretty local and so can be on hand from say 7.00ish. I'll ask HID if she minds helping out nearer the time if you need help
		
Click to expand...

Just for anyone who is bringing a HID along for the full day, they can have a food rate only, if anyone is interested in this.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 7, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Just for anyone who is bringing a HID along for the full day, they can have a food rate only, if anyone is interested in this.
		
Click to expand...

Think she planned to get the cards and admin sorted and then bugger off and leave us to it (in my case at least) so wouldn't need food. As I say we could be there early if needed


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 7, 2016)

I'd be happy To Help, if you need a knob to do a job then I'm your man:thup:


----------



## 2blue (Nov 7, 2016)

Also happy to supply 'mature' assistance ... just need to be near someone with a 'strong/clear' voice (Stu)...  to remind me what I'm supposed to be doing... :rofl:
PS... are we using Frimley TL as its pretty handy & has supplies of some considerable tucker...  well... enough for most


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Nov 7, 2016)

PMSL! :rofl:

Did you apply for Saffers Test match tickets at The Oval for Sat 29th July?



2blue said:



			Also happy to supply 'mature' assistance ... just need to be near someone with a 'strong/clear' voice (Stu)...  to remind me what I'm supposed to be doing... :rofl:
PS... are we using Frimley TL as its pretty handy & has supplies of some considerable tucker...  well... enough for most 

Click to expand...


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 7, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			PMSL! :rofl:

Did you apply for Saffers Test match tickets at The Oval for Sat 29th July?
		
Click to expand...

I'm in the ballot, but not heard anything yet. I'll be heading to Ascot but if I'm successful I'll pass them on.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 7, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm in the ballot, but not heard anything yet. I'll be heading to Ascot but if I'm successful I'll pass them on.
		
Click to expand...

+1.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 7, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			PMSL! :rofl:

Did you apply for Saffers Test match tickets at The Oval for Sat 29th July?
		
Click to expand...

Yep...   am in, as I remember &#128563;....  when's it drawn?


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Nov 8, 2016)

Alright my son :thup:


Stuart_C said:



			I'm in the ballot, but not heard anything yet. I'll be heading to Ascot but if I'm successful I'll pass them on.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm booked into Wheatsheaf Inn, Woking http://www.emberinns.co.uk/nationalsearch/southeast/the-wheatsheaf-woking for Wed & Thurs ATM. 


2blue said:



			Also happy to supply 'mature' assistance ... just need to be near someone with a 'strong/clear' voice (Stu)...  to remind me what I'm supposed to be doing... :rofl:
PS... are we using Frimley TL as its pretty handy & has supplies of some considerable tucker...  well... enough for most 

Click to expand...


----------



## 2blue (Nov 8, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			I'm booked into Wheatsheaf Inn, Woking http://www.emberinns.co.uk/nationalsearch/southeast/the-wheatsheaf-woking for Wed & Thurs ATM.
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes.....  I see Woking is in a far better position train wise to get into the Oval on the Sat....  Ballot is declared this Fri so will make a move on accommodaytion them me thinks.
May do Frimley Wed, Thurs, Fri then Woking Central Sat as can then guarantee a parking place there when training in.....  God, that's almost a plan.
Just have to have better luck than I did with the St Andrews ballot &#128540;


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Nov 9, 2016)

Fingers crossed! 


2blue said:



			Ah yes.....  I see Woking is in a far better position train wise to get into the Oval on the Sat....  Ballot is declared this Fri so will make a move on accommodaytion them me thinks.
May do Frimley Wed, Thurs, Fri then Woking Central Sat as can then guarantee a parking place there when training in.....  God, that's almost a plan.
Just have to have better luck than I did with the St Andrews ballot &#128540;
		
Click to expand...


----------



## 2blue (Nov 11, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Fingers crossed! 

Click to expand...

:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:
I got lucky....  came out in the Ballot & can get upto 4 tickets when it opens next Monday :thup:

So I guess we have some sorting out to do before then.... such as....
# Who else wants to a ticket.....  who else came out in the Ballot
# We need to co-ordinate over what part of the ground we want to be in....  suggestions please from anyone who knows The Oval.
#Have never done this before, so what kind of cost are we talking about?
# What else do we need to co-ordinate??

Will start & do some research.... just wanted to get this up early...   do we need a new thread??


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Nov 11, 2016)

Ditto that! I can get up to four tickets for Saturday as well. Maybe worth setting up a new Thread. :clap::whoo:


2blue said:



			:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:
I got lucky....  came out in the Ballot & can get upto 4 tickets when it opens next Monday :thup:

So I guess we have some sorting out to do before then.... such as....
# Who else wants to a ticket.....  who else came out in the Ballot
# We need to co-ordinate over what part of the ground we want to be in....  suggestions please from anyone who knows The Oval.
#Have never done this before, so what kind of cost are we talking about?
# What else do we need to co-ordinate??

Will start & do some research.... just wanted to get this up early...   do we need a new thread??
		
Click to expand...


----------



## 2blue (Nov 11, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Ditto that! I can get up to four tickets for Saturday as well. Maybe worth setting up a new Thread. :clap::whoo:
		
Click to expand...

OK...  we've jumped off this thread to http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?88575-Eng-v-S-Africa-Oval-Test-Sat-29th-July-after-Sunningdale-amp-New-Zealand&p=1601973#post1601973
so lets put the trip together :cheers:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 12, 2016)

Anyone wanting a sighter of the New course, Sky Sports 4 NOW, Shell's Wonderful World of Golf with Jack Nicklaus & Gary Player.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 17, 2016)

Sent Scotty baby my final balance for Sunnydale, it will come round in no time........:thup:


----------



## chellie (Nov 18, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sent Scotty baby my final balance for Sunnydale, it will come round in no time........:thup:
		
Click to expand...

WhatarethedatesforthenextlotofpaymentspleaseasIcan'tremember.BTWthespacebarisstillnotworlkingontheforumascanbeseenbythispost.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 18, 2016)

chellie said:



			WhatarethedatesforthenextlotofpaymentspleaseasIcan'tremember.BTWthespacebarisstillnotworlkingontheforumascanbeseenbythispost.
		
Click to expand...

The next due payment is around end of Feb/March, Anne.

Speak slower...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 20, 2016)

For Vkurup.:thup:


----------



## vkurup (Nov 20, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			For Vkurup.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

tnx..  :thup:  <add to reserve list>


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 30, 2016)

Booked my accom for this now.

Arrive late on the Wednesday, staying over till the Sunday also. 

The travelodge in Woking looks like a better price than the premier inns. Â£173 for a double for 4 nights.

Cant be bothered doing horse racing or cricket - oikish behaviour.

Me and Qwerty and our duchesses are going to see Phantom of the opera at the the-AY-tre, dontcha know.  Any other people who are also of the right sort, more than welcome to join us in the dress circle. The Ferrero-Rocher are on Dave.:whoo:


----------



## chrisd (Nov 30, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Me and Qwerty and our duchesses are going to see Phantom of the opera at the the-AY-tre, dontcha know.  Any other people who are also of the right sort, more than welcome to join us in the dress circle. The Ferrero-Rocher are on Dave.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

One tip 

They aren't too keen if you sing along!


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 30, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Booked my accom for this now.

Arrive late on the Wednesday, staying over till the Sunday also. 

The travelodge in Woking looks like a better price than the premier inns. Â£173 for a double for 4 nights.

Cant be bothered doing horse racing or cricket - oikish behaviour.

Me and Qwerty and our duchesses are going to see Phantom of the opera at the the-AY-tre, dontcha know.  Any other people who are also of the right sort, more than welcome to join us in the dress circle. The Ferrero-Rocher are on Dave.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

What a happy coincidence.  booked there weeks ago. Vuvuzeala all packed n ready!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 30, 2016)

chrisd said:



			One tip 

They aren't too keen if you sing along!
		
Click to expand...

Pfffftttt, I know all the words.......in Italian!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 30, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			What a happy coincidence.  booked there weeks ago. Vuvuzeala all packed n ready!
		
Click to expand...

The hotel, or the theatre?

Surely, its your french horn, if the theatre.


----------



## Parky24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Only joined forum recently.....would be keen to be placed on the reserve list for this event.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Dec 5, 2016)

I haven't returned my Gimp Mask yet 


Trojan615 said:



			Likewise for radbourne and myself.... ta
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Dec 5, 2016)

We could try Camberley Heath. They know us now after H4H Day in Oct. Sure they'd do us a deal on a Wed afternoon. 


Trojan615 said:



			Are there any games planned for the day before sunningdale. Staying over the day before so could fit in a game ..
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 5, 2016)

Parky24 said:



			Only joined forum recently.....would be keen to be placed on the reserve list for this event.
		
Click to expand...

Parky,

Send me an email and I will add you to the growing list of reserves.


----------



## wookie (Dec 5, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			We could try Camberley Heath. They know us now after H4H Day in Oct. Sure they'd do us a deal on a Wed afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

I can probably get at least a few on at the Army if you fancy it?


----------



## Wilson (Dec 5, 2016)

Is it ok if I pay the remaining balance now?


----------



## chellie (Dec 5, 2016)

Me and HID are looking for somewhere to play on the Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## 2blue (Dec 5, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			We could try Camberley Heath. They know us now after H4H Day in Oct. Sure they'd do us a deal on a Wed afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Can you count me in for this guys please.I'm hoping to be there on the Wed after playing an EGU Seniors at the Princes, Sandwich. Shaping to be a right trip is this.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 5, 2016)

Wilson said:



			Is it ok if I pay the remaining balance now?
		
Click to expand...

PM Birchy to check, but we did say to pay it in November, or February, so he isnt getting all sorts of payments willy-nilly, but if hes ok with it, its fine.


----------



## Wilson (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks, will do.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 5, 2016)

Trojan615 said:



			Are there any games planned for the day before sunningdale. Staying over the day before so could fit in a game ..
		
Click to expand...

There should be some visiting my place on the Wednesday, I've discussed the possibility of a few more with the pro if others fancy it.



chellie said:



			Me and HID are looking for somewhere to play on the Saturday and Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Ladies & Gents medal on the Saturday so that's tricky (but not necessarily impossible) but the diary currently empty on Sunday.

http://www.cuddingtongc.co.uk


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 6, 2016)

I can get a few onto my place too. Might even buy the first round


----------



## irip (Dec 6, 2016)

As long as we dont have a comp on the wednesday i can host 3 guests, weekends there is always a comp but may be able to get out late afternoon if anyone interested, will post on here when we get our fixture list.


----------



## 2blue (Dec 6, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			There should be some visiting my place on the Wednesday, I've discussed the possibility of a few more with the pro if others fancy it.



Ladies & Gents medal on the Saturday so that's tricky (but not necessarily impossible) but the diary currently empty on Sunday.

http://www.cuddingtongc.co.uk

Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			I can get a few onto my place too. Might even buy the first round
		
Click to expand...




irip said:



			As long as we dont have a comp on the wednesday i can host 3 guests, weekends there is always a comp but may be able to get out late afternoon if anyone interested, will post on here when we get our fixture list.
		
Click to expand...

As always, very generous, guys. A fine choice there for sure. As I hope to be heading over to Woking from Sandwich, Kent on that Wed, any would suit me fine, so I'll happily fit in & mini-meet, with those with more difficult travel arrangements.


----------



## 2blue (Dec 6, 2016)

wookie said:



			I can probably get at least a few on at the Army if you fancy it?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Simon, meant to include you but the tick must have fell out of the box :blah:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 8, 2016)

Lots of mentions for the Sunningdales in the top 100 facebook podcastamythingy, or whatever you call it, by the Holy trinity.:thup:

Looks like were in for a helluva trip, y'all!:cheers:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 8, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Lots of mentions for the Sunningdales in the top 100 facebook podcastamythingy, or whatever you call it, by the Holy trinity.:thup:

Looks like were in for a helluva trip, y'all!:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

You are and don't forget New Zealand to top it all off. A wonderful way to spend a couple of warm summer days


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 8, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Lots of mentions for the Sunningdales in the top 100 facebook podcastamythingy, or whatever you call it, by the Holy trinity.:thup:

Looks like were in for a helluva trip, y'all!:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

I'm looking forward to it even more!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 8, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			I'm looking forward to it even more!
		
Click to expand...

I wouldnt if i was you, I believe the forward tees are all behind trees.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 8, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I wouldnt if i was you, I believe the forward tees are all behind trees.

Click to expand...

Probly just a pw over the trees to the green, it'll be fine! :lol:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 8, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Probly just a pw over the trees to the green, it'll be fine! :lol:
		
Click to expand...

 Surely a pink and purple hybrid.


----------



## Trojan615 (Jan 2, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			We could try Camberley Heath. They know us now after H4H Day in Oct. Sure they'd do us a deal on a Wed afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Did we get any joy with a game before sunningdale ? I imagine diaries will start to fill up soon...


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 8, 2017)

Only 7 months away for this meet, it's definitely the highlight of this years golf trips.

I'll be organising a day out to Ascot races on the Saturday, I think there's 8 interested up-to now but if anyone else wants to come along, you're more than welcome  just let me know and I'll add you to my  list.


----------



## Val (Jan 9, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Ok fellas, just catching up on this thread.

Where is everyone thinking/booking/booked accomodation wise?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 9, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Val said:



			Ok fellas, just catching up on this thread.

Where is everyone thinking/booking/booked accomodation wise?
		
Click to expand...

I've booked myself into Bagshot premier inn Wednesday as heading up from family in Southampton. Seems an easy route in from there. Staying in Woking travelodge on the Thursday.


----------



## chellie (Jan 9, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Woking Premier Inn booked ages ago. Not the town centre one.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 9, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Val said:



			Ok fellas, just catching up on this thread.

Where is everyone thinking/booking/booked accomodation wise?
		
Click to expand...

I think a good few are staying at the premier inn / travel lodge.

Travel lodge was cheaper id pre-paid by a good bit, iirc.

What nights you staying? Wed,Thurs,Fri?

Gis a bell, when it suits.:thup:


----------



## Trojan615 (Jan 9, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Val said:



			Ok fellas, just catching up on this thread.

Where is everyone thinking/booking/booked accomodation wise?
		
Click to expand...

Woking - wheatsheaf.... it has a bar !


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 9, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Val said:



			Ok fellas, just catching up on this thread.

Where is everyone thinking/booking/booked accomodation wise?
		
Click to expand...

Premier Inn Woking Town Centre, Wednesday Thursday Friday night.


----------



## Crow (Jan 9, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



chellie said:



			Woking Premier Inn booked ages ago. Not the town centre one.
		
Click to expand...

I've just booked this one for Weds/Thurs night, on the A324.

I stayed in the town centre one for work recently and it doesn't have a car park, although parking is available in the Peacocks Shopping Centre across the road but not free.


----------



## Val (Jan 9, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think a good few are staying at the premier inn / travel lodge.

Travel lodge was cheaper id pre-paid by a good bit, iirc.

What nights you staying? Wed,Thurs,Fri?

Gis a bell, when it suits.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Just noticed you asked this, i'all buzz you tomorrow at some point


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 9, 2017)

Val said:



			Just noticed you asked this, i'all buzz you tomorrow at some point
		
Click to expand...

ok mate, in the afternoon, or after 8, if suitable.:thup:


----------



## Val (Jan 9, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			ok mate, in the afternoon, or after 8, if suitable.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

:thup: no probs


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 10, 2017)

Just booked 4 twin rooms for the Premier inn at Woking west.


----------



## Val (Jan 10, 2017)

Glyn, what time is the first tee at Sunningdale?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 10, 2017)

Val said:



			Glyn, what time is the first tee at Sunningdale?
		
Click to expand...

08.12 on the Old course.

I am talking to them about us doing 3 balls as its going to be quicker for everyone.


----------



## Val (Jan 10, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			08.12 on the Old course.

I am talking to them about us doing 3 balls as its going to be quicker for everyone.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm at the Premier Inn west as well. Don't know how I'm going to get there yet though. Better pull my finger out I suppose.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 10, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



			I'm at the Premier Inn west as well. Don't know how I'm going to get there yet though. Better pull my finger out I suppose. 

Click to expand...

What nights are you doing Jim?


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 10, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			What nights are you doing Jim?
		
Click to expand...

Wednesday - Saturday, kept it flexible though.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 10, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



			Wednesday - Saturday, kept it flexible though.
		
Click to expand...

Same as us.

Are you flying down or driving?


----------



## chellie (Jan 10, 2017)

As no-one has asked me I shall tell you. We are booked in for Wednesday to Saturday as well. Driving.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 10, 2017)

chellie said:



			As no-one has asked me I shall tell you. We are booked in for Wednesday to Saturday as well. Driving.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Anne, I shall sleep soundly tonight now


----------



## 2blue (Jan 10, 2017)

Is nobody staying in the Travel Lodge at Frimley...... Used for the H4H & very cheap....  3 nights for Â£119 as a single. May then go to park up at Woking Central on Sat am to stay the Sat night when I return by train from the Oval Test......  almost sounds organised 

Am even considering driving down on the Mon to play in the EDU Seniors on the Prince course, Ramsgate area, on the Tues......  do I need a Passport for the Deep Sarf there??


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 10, 2017)

2blue said:



			Is nobody staying in the Travel Lodge at Frimley...... Used for the H4H & very cheap....  3 nights for Â£119 as a single. May then go to park up at Woking Central on Sat am to stay the Sat night when I return by train from the Oval Test......  almost sounds organised 

Am even considering driving down on the Mon to play in the EDU Seniors on the Prince course, Ramsgate area, on the Tues......  do I need a Passport for the Deep Sarf there??
		
Click to expand...

With your snoring Dave I am pleased your at Frimley


----------



## 2blue (Jan 10, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			With your snoring Dave I am pleased your at Frimley 

Click to expand...

Damn...& its your round :rofl:


----------



## richart (Jan 10, 2017)

2blue said:



			Damn...& its your round :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Not the first time he has heard that.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 10, 2017)

richart said:



			Not the first time he has heard that.

Click to expand...

Nor the last &#128540;


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 10, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Same as us.

Are you flying down or driving?
		
Click to expand...

Flying but am contemplating the idea of getting the sleeper train to London and then heading out to Woking. I'll come to my senses soon.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 10, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



			Flying but am contemplating the idea of getting the sleeper train to London and then heading out to Woking. I'll come to my senses soon. 

Click to expand...

Ok, if you need lifts etc then let me know, you have my email.


----------



## Val (Jan 10, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



			Flying but am contemplating the idea of getting the sleeper train to London and then heading out to Woking. I'll come to my senses soon. 

Click to expand...

I can't help on the way down as i'all he in the NW Tuesday/Wednesday but happy to pick you up at the airport or wherever if required.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 10, 2017)

My travels won't be anywhere near as arduous as many it appears. Offer for taxi's (within reason) if required.
Got a 7 seater so plenty space.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 10, 2017)

Cheers fellas, kind offers and appreciated. Probably not booking travel for another couple or three months yet but I'll be in touch.


----------



## Hendo434 (Jan 11, 2017)

Morning all

Long time lurker and very late to the party on this but can myself+1 be added to the reserve list?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 11, 2017)

Hendo434 said:



			Morning all

Long time lurker and very late to the party on this but can myself+1 be added to the reserve list?

Thanks in advance
		
Click to expand...

I will happily put you on the reserve list

Send me an email to trump2016@hotmail.com with your full details


----------



## 2blue (Jan 11, 2017)

Hendo434 said:



			Morning all

Long time lurker and very late to the party on this but can myself+1 be added to the reserve list?

Thanks in advance
		
Click to expand...

Oh...  Chris....  late for the 'meet of a lifetime'......  this may well better that Macrahanish one of 4 years, or more, ago. Good luck with the reserve list matey:thup:


----------



## chimpo1 (Jan 15, 2017)

Any chance I can jump onto the reserve list please gents? Sounds like a cracking deal.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 16, 2017)

chimpo1 said:



			Any chance I can jump onto the reserve list please gents? Sounds like a cracking deal.
		
Click to expand...


I will happily put you on the reserve list

 Send me an email to trump2016@hotmail.com with your full details


----------



## Swingalot (Jan 16, 2017)

Sorry if covered elsewhere, but when is the next bit of money due for this??

Help appreciated.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 16, 2017)

Swingalot said:



			Sorry if covered elsewhere, but when is the next bit of money due for this??

Help appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

End of Feb.

Â£100 per person needed.


----------



## Swingalot (Jan 16, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			End of Feb.

Â£100 per person needed.
		
Click to expand...

Top man, thank you :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 17, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			End of Feb.

Â£100 per person needed.
		
Click to expand...

What will the final balance due be after we pay the next Â£100


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 17, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What will the final balance due be after we pay the next Â£100
		
Click to expand...

Â£210 I reckon?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 17, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			Â£210 I reckon?
		
Click to expand...

Total was 325 to include covering prize pot. 

Plan was Â£100. Â£125. Â£100. 

So guessing last mayment. Will now be Â£125.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 17, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Total was 325 to include covering prize pot. 

Plan was Â£100. Â£125. Â£100. 

So guessing last mayment. Will now be Â£125.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies I stand corrected it was total Â£310 & Â£15 sweep as you say, the good news is I've a lot less to pay now than I thought :thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 17, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			End of Feb.

Â£100 per person needed.
		
Click to expand...

Was just about to ask this. 
Cheers

Just had a wee panic there as I have agreed to help out in a kids football coaching week...had to double check dates...it starts Monday 31st :clap:


----------



## chellie (Jan 30, 2017)

I've sent over Â£100 today Scott. Can you confirm receipt please. As paying for two of us will get other Â£100 over before end of February.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 30, 2017)

chellie said:



			I've sent over Â£100 today Scott. Can you confirm receipt please. As paying for two of us will get other Â£100 over before end of February.
		
Click to expand...

Just seen your pm Anne, details are the same as you might have found before this reply :thup:

Got your payment too, thanks


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 31, 2017)

Birchy just sent Â£100 :thup:


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 31, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			Birchy just sent Â£100 :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Me too. 

Before I give ag anymore money. ðŸ˜


----------



## chrisd (Jan 31, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Me too. 

Before I give ag anymore money. &#55357;&#56833;
		
Click to expand...

That'll affect James at AG's bonus this month. He does have a family to feed you know!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 31, 2017)

chrisd said:



			That'll affect James at AG's bonus this month. He does have a family to feed you know!
		
Click to expand...

I think they'll have been dining on caviar off the back of the last few months with me. 

A week of beans on toast shouod see them right


----------



## Trojan615 (Feb 8, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Set up a 100 payment for the 20th Feb in case I forget...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 8, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Trojan615 said:



			Set up a 100 payment for the 20th Feb in case I forget...
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, Trojan.

For anyone else, can we have the next payment by the end of the first week in March, please.

Again, not fair on Scott to acknowledge every payment, but he normally does a weekly update, so please wait until he does these. when you send your payment please mention Sunningdale and your forum name, please.:thup:


----------



## DRW (Feb 8, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Birchy, just sent Â£200 for Darren and Adam Williams payment.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 8, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



DarrenWilliams said:



			Birchy, just sent Â£200 for Darren and Adam Williams payment.
		
Click to expand...

Got it :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 12, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Can someone PM me payment details for the next Â£100 installment


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 12, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



HomerJSimpson said:



			Can someone PM me payment details for the next Â£100 installment
		
Click to expand...

Do you still have birchy details for the initial payment as they are exactly the same.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Do you still have birchy details for the initial payment as they are exactly the same.
		
Click to expand...

No. Searched everywhere. Nothing on my paypal history either


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



HomerJSimpson said:



			No. Searched everywhere. Nothing on my paypal history either
		
Click to expand...

Will email you now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Will email you now.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers. Transfer made (from HSBC - ref HOMERJSIMPSON)


----------



## 2blue (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Â£100 is winging its way to you Birchy :whoo:


----------



## fenwayrich (Feb 14, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Just sent 2nd instalment of Â£100. Cheers.


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 14, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Just sent Â£100 across Scott...


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 14, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Sent mine over yesterday as well. Got a couple more away days booked before this meet but I'm starting to get the "are we nearly there yet" feeling .


----------



## Captainron (Feb 15, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Any chance of a list update Birchy lad?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 15, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Just sent the full balance (if I got my sums right  ), thanks for organising guys. :thup:


----------



## Parky24 (Feb 15, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Any spaces left for these matches


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 16, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Parky24 said:



			Any spaces left for these matches
		
Click to expand...

You are still on the reserve list Parky.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 18, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Â£100 payment made today, referenced as JamesR, for my second instalment.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 20, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Second payment made today at 8.02.


----------



## chellie (Feb 23, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Just paid another Â£100 to "Bank of Birchy".

Can you let me know what's outstanding and when the next due dates are please. Need to check my spreadsheet is correct. Also, is prize pot due for payment beforehand as well. Ta


----------



## Crow (Feb 23, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Â£100 Paypalled to LQ.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 23, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Crow said:



			Â£100 Paypalled to LQ.
		
Click to expand...

Will transfer this to birchy.

All sunningdale payments to birchy please.

I am looking after the Turnberry payments.

Cheers Nick


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 23, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



chellie said:



			Just paid another Â£100 to "Bank of Birchy".

Can you let me know what's outstanding and when the next due dates are please. Need to check my spreadsheet is correct. Also, is prize pot due for payment beforehand as well. Ta

Click to expand...

I think the next (and final) payment is in late May, Anne.

Yes, we will include the prize pot in this as well, so we dont have to collect monies on the day.

The grand total (including the Â£15 prize pot) is Â£325, so for those that have paid 2 sets of Â£100, we'll need the final Â£125 in late May.:thup:

Please bear with us with regards to Birchy, we've mailed up posters in the local park, got pictures on facebook of Spur's manager (when he won the Jimmy Krankie-look-a-like competition) and have alerted border control.


----------



## chellie (Feb 24, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			I think the next (and final) payment is in late May, Anne.

Yes, we will include the prize pot in this as well, so we dont have to collect monies on the day.

The grand total (including the Â£15 prize pot) is Â£325, so for those that have paid 2 sets of Â£100, we'll need the final Â£125 in late May.:thup:

Please bear with us with regards to Birchy, we've mailed up posters in the local park, got pictures on facebook of Spur's manager (when he won the Jimmy Krankie-look-a-like competition) and have alerted border control.

Click to expand...

Cheers me dear:thup:


----------



## IanM (Feb 26, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Hi... just sent over my second instalment of Â£100.  Sould have the reference IanM on it.... I had the good sense to save the bill payment on the internet bank as "Sunningdale"

Apologies for earlier email, but hope I am paid up to date now


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 26, 2017)

Â£100 sent to Birchy, same as before.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 26, 2017)

That's Â£100 sent from me as well.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 26, 2017)

Lots of payments pouring in and being logged, cheers folks :thup:

I will post updated list on 1st March. Anybody not paid by then or contacted me will be on the chase list and i will give Lincoln quaker your personal details and nobody wants that do they?


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi Scott - just transferred Â£225 to cover full payment and the prize pot.


----------



## TheAlbatross (Feb 28, 2017)

Just transferred Â£200 with reference "The Albatross".

This is Â£100 from me and Â£100 from Gary (Guest).

Thanks,

Steve.


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 28, 2017)

Just transferred Â£100 to Birchy's usual slush fund, any problems let me know :thup:


----------



## Cheifi0 (Feb 28, 2017)

Sent the money through for us 3. :thup:


----------



## Captainron (Feb 28, 2017)

Birchy said:



			Lots of payments pouring in and being logged, cheers folks :thup:

I will post updated list on 1st March. Anybody not paid by then or contacted me will be on the chase list and i will give Lincoln quaker your personal details and nobody wants that do they? 

Click to expand...

This message was sent from a rum bar in the bahamas. Scott wants to thank you all for the donations towards his holidays. Keep the money coming kids, he wants to be there a while longer as the tan isn't quite done yet.


----------



## wookie (Mar 2, 2017)

Payment of Â£100 just sent.  Apologies its slightly late Birchy - was reminded of it the other night in Kent.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 2, 2017)

Captainron said:



			This message was sent from a rum bar in the bahamas. Scott wants to thank you all for the donations towards his holidays. Keep the money coming kids, he wants to be there a while longer as the tan isn't quite done yet. 

Click to expand...

Rum must be almost run dry by now.........


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 2, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Rum must be almost run dry by now.........
		
Click to expand...

Probably locked up awaiting deportation


----------



## Captainron (Mar 4, 2017)

what's the date today?


----------



## HDID Kenny (Mar 4, 2017)

Captainron said:



			what's the date today?
		
Click to expand...

31st February, tomorrow's 1st March &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Birchy (Mar 5, 2017)

Right people, here is the updated list as it stands. Please get in touch to pay next installment to those who havent yet done so.

Birchy	Â£200
Lincoln quaker	Â£276
Liverbirdie	Â£310
Odvan	Â£180
Scouser	Â£200
Nic	Â£200
Stuc	Â£325
Duffers	Â£150
Richart	Â£100
Gregbwfc	Â£200
Radbourne	Â£100
Paperboy	Â£200
2blue	Â£200
Nwjocko	Â£200
Jimaroid	Â£200
Chellie	Â£200
Chellie+1	Â£200
Wookie	Â£200
Junior	Â£200
Chiefio	Â£200
BarnsleyDave	Â£200
Wes	Â£200
Lig	Â£100
HDIDKenny	Â£200
Fairway dodger	Â£200
Region3 +1	Â£100
Region3 +2	Â£100
Oxfordcomma	Â£200
TheAlbatross	Â£200
TheAlbatross+1	Â£200
Qwerty	Â£100
Andyw	Â£200
PaulW	Â£100
LQ Fraz	Â£310
LQ Arthur	Â£100
LQ Stevie	Â£100
LQ Callum	Â£310
LQ Dan	Â£100
LQ Trev	Â£100
Liverbirdie +1	Â£100
Liverbirdie +2	Â£100
BOXMAN	Â£100
LQ Simon	Â£100
Captainron	Â£220
Homer	Â£200
JamesR	Â£200
Crow	Â£200
Karl102	Â£200
IanM	Â£200
Papas1982	Â£200
Sam85	Â£200
Trojan615	Â£200
mitchell89+1	Â£100
Mitchell89	Â£100
Anotherdouble	Â£215
Anotherdouble+1	Â£215
Paddyc	Â£100
BlueinMunich	Â£325
Murphthemog	Â£200
Darrenwilliams	Â£200
AdamWilliams	Â£200
PNWokingham	Â£325
TheDiablo	Â£100
Wilson	Â£310
Fenwayrich	Â£200
Badger	Â£300


----------



## Fish (Mar 5, 2017)

Is there a reserve list, I couldn't commit when the first payments were needed due to my new business start up and I can't remember through the PM's at the time whether I went automatically onto a reserve list?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 5, 2017)

Fish said:



			Is there a reserve list, I couldn't commit when the first payments were needed due to my new business start up and I can't remember through the PM's at the time whether I went automatically onto a reserve list?
		
Click to expand...

yes we have a reserve list.

its on my computer at work and I have quite a few names but I can add you on to it if you want.


----------



## Fish (Mar 5, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			yes we have a reserve list.

its on my computer at work and I have quite a few names but I can add you on to it if you want.
		
Click to expand...

I was hoping I was already on it as being on the original list but just couldn't commit at that time, If there's quite a few already on it I don't see the point &#128542;


----------



## HDID Kenny (Mar 5, 2017)

Just paid balance Scott &#128526;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 5, 2017)

Schwartzy, Boxy and hopefully Glen will all pay this week Scott, Andy Willers has just paid today. :thup:

Sorry, I forgot to tell them.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 6, 2017)

Cheers Birchy! What's the total amount to pay? I'll send it across later today. 



Birchy said:



			Right people, here is the updated list as it stands. Please get in touch to pay next installment to those who havent yet done so.

Birchy	Â£200
Lincoln quaker	Â£276
Liverbirdie	Â£310
Odvan	Â£180
Scouser	Â£200
Nic	Â£200
Stuc	Â£325
Duffers	Â£150
Richart	Â£100
Gregbwfc	Â£200
Radbourne	Â£100
Paperboy	Â£200
2blue	Â£200
Nwjocko	Â£200
Jimaroid	Â£200
Chellie	Â£200
Chellie+1	Â£200
Wookie	Â£200
Junior	Â£200
Chiefio	Â£200
BarnsleyDave	Â£200
Wes	Â£200
Lig	Â£100
HDIDKenny	Â£200
Fairway dodger	Â£200
Region3 +1	Â£100
Region3 +2	Â£100
Oxfordcomma	Â£200
TheAlbatross	Â£200
TheAlbatross+1	Â£200
Qwerty	Â£100
Andyw	Â£200
PaulW	Â£100
LQ Fraz	Â£310
LQ Arthur	Â£100
LQ Stevie	Â£100
LQ Callum	Â£310
LQ Dan	Â£100
LQ Trev	Â£100
Liverbirdie +1	Â£100
Liverbirdie +2	Â£100
BOXMAN	Â£100
LQ Simon	Â£100
Captainron	Â£220
Homer	Â£200
JamesR	Â£200
Crow	Â£200
Karl102	Â£200
IanM	Â£200
Papas1982	Â£200
Sam85	Â£200
Trojan615	Â£200
mitchell89+1	Â£100
Mitchell89	Â£100
Anotherdouble	Â£215
Anotherdouble+1	Â£215
Paddyc	Â£100
BlueinMunich	Â£325
Murphthemog	Â£200
Darrenwilliams	Â£200
AdamWilliams	Â£200
PNWokingham	Â£325
TheDiablo	Â£100
Wilson	Â£310
Fenwayrich	Â£200
Badger	Â£300
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 6, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Cheers Birchy! What's the total amount to pay? I'll send it across later today.
		
Click to expand...

Mark pretty sure it's Â£325 in total including sweep money.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 6, 2017)

Paperboy said:



			Mark pretty sure it's Â£325 in total including sweep money.
		
Click to expand...

100% correct :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 6, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			Just paid balance Scott &#128526;
		
Click to expand...

Got it Kenny. That Dornoch trip must have been a cracker, you've been paying for it for years now


----------



## HDID Kenny (Mar 6, 2017)

Birchy said:



			Got it Kenny. That Dornoch trip must have been a cracker, you've been paying for it for years now 

Click to expand...

Lol, never even got going in the end Scott, promise I will change for next time. :thup:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 7, 2017)

Paid! :whoo:



Paperboy said:



			Mark pretty sure it's Â£325 in total including sweep money.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi Scott I have just paid Â£120 to share between me and my +1. Thanks chris


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2017)

Â£100 paid to your Cayman Islands account Scott.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 11, 2017)

Just sent Â£450 as final payment for my mates Andy and Nigel.


----------



## Trojan615 (Mar 15, 2017)

last 125 paying across on the 20th . ta


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 16, 2017)

For anyone still outstanding the 2nd payment can we have it in the next 7 days, please. 

Anyone paying after that will definitely be drawn with Lincoln quaker. 

Dont say I didnt warn you!


----------



## richart (Mar 16, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Anyone paying after that will definitely be drawn with Lincoln quaker. 

Dont say I didnt warn you!

Click to expand...

 The banking system has just gone into melt down.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 16, 2017)

richart said:



			The banking system has just gone into melt down.

Click to expand...

Some have just overpaid, just in case.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 17, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			For anyone still outstanding the 2nd payment can we have it in the next 7 days, please. 

Anyone paying after that will definitely be drawn with Lincoln quaker. 

Dont say I didnt warn you!

Click to expand...




richart said:



			The banking system has just gone into melt down.

Click to expand...

Right,

That's all 3 rounds with me for that


----------



## Captainron (Mar 17, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Right,

That's all 3 rounds with me for that 

Click to expand...

Why do you want to punish yourself?


----------



## TheDiablo (Mar 18, 2017)

Sorry guys not been on in a while, thought it was March for some reason. Just transferred full amount so I don't forget next time!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 18, 2017)

Captainron said:



			Why do you want to punish yourself?
		
Click to expand...

good point. 3 mins with Peter is enough.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 18, 2017)

TheDiablo said:



			Sorry guys not been on in a while, thought it was March for some reason. Just transferred full amount so I don't forget next time!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks

Birchy will have it and he will update soon.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 18, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Thanks

Birchy will have it and he will update soon.
		
Click to expand...


That's good, duffers thought I'd done done his dosh in when he seen his balanced hadn't been updated :rofl:

Btw, whose in charge of the draw?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 18, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			That's good, duffers thought I'd done done his dosh in when he seen his balanced hadn't been updated :rofl:

Btw, whose in charge of the draw?
		
Click to expand...

The draw will be completely random


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 21, 2017)

Just a very few stragglers......you know who you are.:ears:


----------



## chellie (Mar 22, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Just a very few stragglers......you know who you are.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Naughty, as it had to be paid by end of February.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 22, 2017)

chellie said:



			Naughty, as it had to be paid by end of February.
		
Click to expand...

We cant all afford to live in seaside, sandy communes like you, Anne.

Anyway, we have to give Glyn some time to count the pennies in his Whisky jar, take his couch to pieces and buff some mexican coins to look like Â£1 coins (I'm sure Birchy paid me with one of these once).

We also account for a few stragglers, so give ourselves 2-3 weeks to sort.


----------



## chellie (Mar 22, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			We cant all afford to live in seaside, sandy communes like you, Anne.

Anyway, we have to give Glyn some time to count the pennies in his Whisky jar, take his couch to pieces and buff some mexican coins to look like Â£1 coins (I'm sure Birchy paid me with one of these once).

We also account for a few stragglers, so give ourselves 2-3 weeks to sort.
		
Click to expand...

I wish. I'm working extra hours and am spending two hours commuting now to pay for this......


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 22, 2017)

Just Paid. Ref Dave Silloth. :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 10, 2017)

Just a reminder to everyone all final payments by the end of May.

We don't want to chase anyone as Sunningdale and New Zealand want payment in full by the 1st week in June.

Thanks all.


----------



## Junior (Apr 11, 2017)

Final Â£125 transferred today Scott.  Cheers, jnr


----------



## Cheifi0 (Apr 11, 2017)

Is Â£125 the final amount for everyone?  Where are people staying?


----------



## 2blue (Apr 11, 2017)

Cheifi0 said:



			Is Â£125 the final amount for everyone?  Where are people staying?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I believe so.
I,m with a few others in Woking Central, Travel Lodge, Wed to Sun, handy for train to the Oval Test on the Sat......but folk are all over.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 11, 2017)

Cheifi0 said:



			Is Â£125 the final amount for everyone?  Where are people staying?
		
Click to expand...

Everyone has paid different amounts Josh.

We are stopping at the Premier Inn Woking West.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 11, 2017)

2blue said:



			Yep, I believe so.
I,m with a few others in Woking Central, Travel Lodge, Wed to Sun, handy for train to the Oval Test on the Sat......but folk are all over.
		
Click to expand...

+1 it was cheaper/better placed than the premier inns, when I booked.

I think most are in and around Woking, though.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Apr 11, 2017)

I think we owe Â£150 each but will check closer to the time.  I have booked Woking Central travel lodge.  Not too long now. :whoo:


----------



## DRW (Apr 11, 2017)

Cheifi0 said:



			I think we owe Â£150 each but will check closer to the time.  I have booked Woking Central travel lodge.  Not too long now. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...28-July-2017&p=1661866&viewfull=1#post1661866

This post shows you have paid Â£200 already and believe total is Â£325. Hope so as that is what I have just worked mine out on.

Just paid the balance for me and Adam, of Â£250(Â£125 each). Really cant wait for the day, silly excited about it. Thanks again for organising it.:thup:


----------



## irip (Apr 11, 2017)

Finally got our fixtures through and as we have no fixture on the Wednesday 26th, i am happy to host a fourball.

Dave (2blue) and Kenny are both in so we have one spot available if anyone fancies it, we are looking to tee off around 4 but nothing set in stone as understand people are travelling a fair distance.

If anyone is interested in making up the fourball give us a shout.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 11, 2017)

Cheifi0 said:



			I think we owe Â£150 each but will check closer to the time.  I have booked Woking Central travel lodge.  Not too long now. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Very good.....  handy facilities...  what days you doing


----------



## Captainron (Apr 13, 2017)

Just check back a few pages to see what you have paid. take your socks and shoes off to do the maths. 

Then save up some pennies and then save a few more for the meals out and the drinks.

Looking forward to some good weather on the days - PLEASE!!!


----------



## Cheifi0 (Apr 13, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...28-July-2017&p=1661866&viewfull=1#post1661866

This post shows you have paid Â£200 already and believe total is Â£325. Hope so as that is what I have just worked mine out on.

Just paid the balance for me and Adam, of Â£250(Â£125 each). Really cant wait for the day, silly excited about it. Thanks again for organising it.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I should pay more attention but it's a pleasant surprise when it's less than you thought.



2blue said:



			Very good.....  handy facilities...  what days you doing
		
Click to expand...

The only issue was parking but hopefully it's a decent size.  We have booked Wednesday and Thursday night.  Will have to see if I will be working or not on the Wednesday.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 13, 2017)

Cheifi0 said:



			Thanks, I should pay more attention but it's a pleasant surprise when it's less than you thought.



The only issue was parking but hopefully it's a decent size.  We have booked Wednesday and Thursday night.  Will have to see if I will be working or not on the Wednesday.
		
Click to expand...

Had 3 nights there 2 years ago in Oct & managed to park each time but you do have to beat 'White-van-man' in & don't get to concerned over taking a Disabled spot 
May not beat them on the Wed night this time, as likely to be Golfing till turned 8pm, but only Â£4 over-night in the nearby Car-park & will get that back from a couple of pints or so & a Breakfast, in the 'ever-so-handy' Spoon's up the High St.......  think-ahead, you know me .....  then write it down before I forget


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 13, 2017)

2blue said:



			Had 3 nights there 2 years ago in Oct & managed to park each time but you do have to beat 'White-van-man' in & don't get to concerned over taking a Disabled spot 
May not beat them on the Wed night this time, as likely to be Golfing till turned 8pm, but only Â£4 over-night in the nearby Car-park & will get that back from a couple of pints or so & a Breakfast, in the 'ever-so-handy' Spoon's up the High St.......  think-ahead, you know me .....  then write it down before I forget 

Click to expand...

Dave, your posts are turning you into Tashyboy


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 13, 2017)

Captainron said:



			Just check back a few pages to see what you have paid. take your socks and shoes off to do the maths. 

Then save up some pennies and then save a few more for the meals out and the drinks.

Looking forward to some good weather on the days - PLEASE!!!
		
Click to expand...

Hope you are bringing plenty of balls for the 2 days.

1 round at West Lancs was costly enough for your company


----------



## 2blue (Apr 13, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Dave, your posts are turning you into Tashyboy 

Click to expand...

???...lost me there, Glyn!!


----------



## Captainron (Apr 13, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Hope you are bringing plenty of balls for the 2 days.

1 round at West Lancs was costly enough for your company 

Click to expand...

How's the rucksack and shoe bag?


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 16, 2017)

Guys I have sent an email last week if someone could get back to me.

Cheers :thup:


----------



## Fish (Apr 16, 2017)

Farneyman said:



			Guys I have sent an email last week if someone could get back to me.

Cheers :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, the reserve list is poised &#128540;


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 16, 2017)

Farneyman said:



			Guys I have sent an email last week if someone could get back to me.

Cheers :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Will do.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 16, 2017)

Cheifi0 said:



			Thanks, I should pay more attention but it's a pleasant surprise when it's less than you thought.



The only issue was parking but hopefully it's a decent size.  We have booked Wednesday and Thursday night.  Will have to see if I will be working or not on the Wednesday.
		
Click to expand...

Josh are you and the Yorkshire boys still up for Ascot races on the Saturday?


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Apr 17, 2017)

I played Sunningdale Old for the first time last Tuesday and I'm still buzzing! It's easily the best course I've played in the UK, simply magnificent and worth every single penny. I wish I'd seen this thread when it first opened but you're all going to have a great time.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 17, 2017)

Tarkus1212 said:



			I played Sunningdale Old for the first time last Tuesday and I'm still buzzing! It's easily the best course I've played in the UK, simply magnificent and worth every single penny. I wish I'd seen this thread when it first opened but you're all going to have a great time.
		
Click to expand...

So, so excited about this one :whoo:


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 20, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Can somebody holding the folding let me know my balance please as my banking app gone haywire. Thanks


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 20, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Morning folks,

I'm keen to get some golf lined up for the Saturday/Sunday following this. Preferably in the Deep South on Saturday and further north on Sunday to break up the trip home. Anyone fancy a game somewhere?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 20, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



anotherdouble said:



			Can somebody holding the folding let me know my balance please as my banking app gone haywire. Thanks
		
Click to expand...




Birchy said:



			Right people, here is the updated list as it stands. Please get in touch to pay next installment to those who havent yet done so.

 Birchy    Â£200
 Lincoln quaker    Â£276
 Liverbirdie    Â£310
 Odvan    Â£180
 Scouser    Â£200
 Nic    Â£200
 Stuc    Â£325
 Duffers    Â£150
 Richart    Â£100
 Gregbwfc    Â£200
 Radbourne    Â£100
 Paperboy    Â£200
 2blue    Â£200
 Nwjocko    Â£200
 Jimaroid    Â£200
 Chellie    Â£200
 Chellie+1    Â£200
 Wookie    Â£200
 Junior    Â£200
 Chiefio    Â£200
 BarnsleyDave    Â£200
 Wes    Â£200
 Lig    Â£100
 HDIDKenny    Â£200
 Fairway dodger    Â£200
 Region3 +1    Â£100
 Region3 +2    Â£100
 Oxfordcomma    Â£200
 TheAlbatross    Â£200
 TheAlbatross+1    Â£200
 Qwerty    Â£100
 Andyw    Â£200
 PaulW    Â£100
 LQ Fraz    Â£310
 LQ Arthur    Â£100
 LQ Stevie    Â£100
 LQ Callum    Â£310
 LQ Dan    Â£100
 LQ Trev    Â£100
 Liverbirdie +1    Â£100
 Liverbirdie +2    Â£100
 BOXMAN    Â£100
 LQ Simon    Â£100
 Captainron    Â£220
 Homer    Â£200
 JamesR    Â£200
 Crow    Â£200
 Karl102    Â£200
 IanM    Â£200
 Papas1982    Â£200
 Sam85    Â£200
 Trojan615    Â£200
 mitchell89+1    Â£100
 Mitchell89    Â£100
 Anotherdouble    Â£215
 Anotherdouble+1    Â£215
 Paddyc    Â£100
 BlueinMunich    Â£325
 Murphthemog    Â£200
 Darrenwilliams    Â£200
 AdamWilliams    Â£200
 PNWokingham    Â£325
 TheDiablo    Â£100
 Wilson    Â£310
 Fenwayrich    Â£200
 Badger    Â£300
		
Click to expand...

Its Â£325 in total for both days.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Apr 20, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Josh are you and the Yorkshire boys still up for Ascot races on the Saturday?
		
Click to expand...

Might not be able to make it now.  I am arranging are kids stag do and it looks like it's going to be in July so need to look after the pennies a bit.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Apr 20, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Its Â£325 in total for both days.
		
Click to expand...

I've paid in full, looks like an old list.


----------



## richart (Apr 20, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



HDID Kenny said:



			I've paid in full, looks like an old list.
		
Click to expand...

Think you are right, as have paid second instalment.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 20, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Yeah that list is old, my trusty assistant  has let himself down there


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 20, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Birchy said:



			Yeah that list is old, my trusty assistant  has let himself down there 

Click to expand...

Think we'll have to have a staff review mate.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 20, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



anotherdouble said:



			Can somebody holding the folding let me know my balance please as my banking app gone haywire. Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Â£275 you have paid


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 20, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



FairwayDodger said:



			Morning folks,

I'm keen to get some golf lined up for the Saturday/Sunday following this. Preferably in the Deep South on Saturday and further north on Sunday to break up the trip home. Anyone fancy a game somewhere?
		
Click to expand...

Karen, there's a Gents Div 1 & 2 medal at mine on Saturday.  If you don't mind teeing off around lunchtime or early afternoon I would hope there shouldn't be an issue (assuming I haven't been blackballed for signing in half of Woodhall Spa on the Wednesday ), I can check at the weekend if you like?


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 20, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Birchy said:



			Â£275 you have paid
		
Click to expand...

And my +1 the same I take it


----------



## Birchy (Apr 20, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



anotherdouble said:



			And my +1 the same I take it
		
Click to expand...

Yes :thup:


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 20, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Birchy said:



			Yes :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You a gent sir. Thanks very much


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 20, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Blue in Munich said:



			Karen, there's a Gents Div 1 & 2 medal at mine on Saturday.  If you don't mind teeing off around lunchtime or early afternoon I would hope there shouldn't be an issue (assuming I haven't been blackballed for signing in half of Woodhall Spa on the Wednesday ), I can check at the weekend if you like?
		
Click to expand...

Richard that sounds great to me if you're sure it's not a hassle - I know you've got a lot of golf planned already!


----------



## richart (Apr 20, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



FairwayDodger said:



			Morning folks,

I'm keen to get some golf lined up for the Saturday/Sunday following this. Preferably in the Deep South on Saturday and further north on Sunday to break up the trip home. Anyone fancy a game somewhere?
		
Click to expand...

 Karen, just spotted this. You are always welcome to a game at Blackmoor on the Saturday if you don't get a better offer. Pro Am on the Friday and Club champs on the Sunday so course should be in good nick.:thup: Tee is free before 9.45, and after 10.30 by the looks of it.


----------



## richart (Apr 20, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



FairwayDodger said:



			Richard that sounds great to me if you're sure it's not a hassle - I know you've got a lot of golf planned already! 

Click to expand...

Crossed post.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 20, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



richart said:



			Crossed post.

Click to expand...

Cheers Rich! Since I've played Blackmoor before, lets see what Richard says about his place first. If that's not going to work though I'd definitely play Blackmoor again!


----------



## richart (Apr 20, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



FairwayDodger said:



			Cheers Rich! Since I've played Blackmoor before, lets see what Richard says about his place first. If that's not going to work though I'd definitely play Blackmoor again!
		
Click to expand...

 You are always very welcome.:thup:


----------



## chellie (Apr 21, 2017)

Me and HID are still looking for a game on either the Saturday or Sunday or both.....


----------



## Junior (Apr 21, 2017)

You're all hardcore.....36 at Sunningdale, 36 at NZ and you want to play more golf ?  If anyone's available for a foot/back rub let me know as i'll be looking for one of those.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 21, 2017)

Me, 2Blue & two other stragglers are off for some R&R at The Oval on Sat after all that golf. Hopefully watching England wear down the Saffers in the sun :cheers:



Junior said:



			You're all hardcore.....36 at Sunningdale, 36 at NZ and you want to play more golf ?  If anyone's available for a foot/back rub let me know as i'll be looking for one of those.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 21, 2017)

Junior said:



			You're all hardcore.....36 at Sunningdale, 36 at NZ and you want to play more golf ?  If anyone's available for a foot/back rub let me know as i'll be looking for one of those.
		
Click to expand...

18 Wednesday

36 Thursday

36 Friday

18 Saturday

18 Sunday

Standard trip these days


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 21, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Birchy said:



			Yeah that list is old, my trusty assistant  has let himself down there 

Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			Think we'll have to have a staff review mate.

Click to expand...

Oh you are both alive then


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 21, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



FairwayDodger said:



			Richard that sounds great to me if you're sure it's not a hassle - I know you've got a lot of golf planned already! 

Click to expand...

Karen, more than happy to ask what time we'd be able to get out, will let you know.  Knowing how far people were travelling I'd planned on trying to be available on Saturday & Sunday if people were looking for more games.


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 21, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Last Â£50 for myself and +1 paid. Countdown begins


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 21, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Money coming over after payday next week. Really looking forward to this and for those going to the races my club is only a 9 iron from the course if you want a game on Saturday morning


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 21, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



HomerJSimpson said:



			Money coming over after payday next week. Really looking forward to this and for those going to the races my club is only a 9 iron from the course if you want a game on Saturday morning
		
Click to expand...

Forum distance says thats over the motorway, the railway sidings and the big school.

2 duffs and a chunk of yours, says it only 110 yards, Homer.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 21, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Is anyone looking to play on the wednesday?

Anyone travelling down the day before that fancies a twilight somewhere to fine tune their game maybe?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 22, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			Forum distance says thats over the motorway, the railway sidings and the big school.

2 duffs and a chunk of yours, says it only 110 yards, Homer.

Click to expand...

For the sake of accuracy, that's the main grandstand over my right shoulder

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_g1ugRhzhM


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 22, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



HomerJSimpson said:



			For the sake of accuracy, that's the main grandstand over my right shoulder

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_g1ugRhzhM

Click to expand...

Its YOUR left shoulder.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 22, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



FairwayDodger said:



			Richard that sounds great to me if you're sure it's not a hassle - I know you've got a lot of golf planned already! 

Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			Karen, more than happy to ask what time we'd be able to get out, will let you know.  Knowing how far people were travelling I'd planned on trying to be available on Saturday & Sunday if people were looking for more games.
		
Click to expand...

Karen, spoke to the pro today, depending on the field size he'd look to get us out between 1 and 2pm if that suits you?


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 22, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			Its YOUR left shoulder. 

Click to expand...

I'm with you,  he'd definitely take 3 to get there :rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 24, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Stuart_C said:



			I'm with you,  he'd definitely take 3 to get there :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Definitely not from the 12th tee. The flat course is literally across the road. Ok, two shots for that one!


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Last Â£125 sent. If the previous few transfers are anything to go by, it should be with you by tuesday.....


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Papas1982 said:



			Last Â£125 sent. If the previous few transfers are anything to go by, it should be with you by tuesday.....
		
Click to expand...

Nice one,

In 13 weeks time we shall we on the Old course at Sunningdale.

Lets hope its warmer than today and lets hope I find a new swing before then


----------



## Birchy (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Nice one,

In 13 weeks time we shall we on the Old course at Sunningdale.

Lets hope its warmer than today and lets hope I find a new swing before then  

Click to expand...

There's more chance of it being 45 degrees than you finding any sort of golf swing


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Nice one,

In 13 weeks time we shall we on the Old course at Sunningdale.

Lets hope its warmer than today and lets hope I find a new swing before then  

Click to expand...

I'll settle for just finding most of my waywards shots.....

Looks to be lots of trees and bushes!


----------



## Wilson (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

I think I was Â£15 short on my final payment, so I've just sent that across - Â£325 sent in total.

Just need to find some time to play, and possibly practice my short game.


----------



## richart (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Nice one,

In 13 weeks time we shall we on the Old course at Sunningdale.

Lets hope its warmer than today and lets hope I find a new swing before then  

Click to expand...

Glorious in sunny Surrey today.:thup:


----------



## Captainron (Apr 28, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Paid last instalment Birchy


----------



## gregbwfc (May 1, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Just sent last payment Birchy, starting countdown now 
Any games getting organised for Wednesday/Saturday ?


----------



## 2blue (May 2, 2017)

irip said:



			Finally got our fixtures through and as we have no fixture on the Wednesday 26th, i am happy to host a fourball.

Dave (2blue) and Kenny are both in so we have one spot available if anyone fancies it, we are looking to tee off around 4 but nothing set in stone as understand people are travelling a fair distance.

If anyone is interested in making up the fourball give us a shout.
		
Click to expand...




gregbwfc said:



			Just sent last payment Birchy, starting countdown now 
Any games getting organised for Wednesday/Saturday ?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe worth checking this out as I'm not sure we have a 4th....  though I maybe wrong..  good luck, matey &#9971;&#65039;&#127948;&#65039;
Also, may still be a spare place available at this big match if you're half interested in cricket &#128518;


Radbourne2010 said:



			Me, 2Blue & two other stragglers are off for some R&R at The Oval on Sat after all that golf. Hopefully watching England wear down the Saffers in the sun :cheers:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Oxfordcomma (May 2, 2017)

Final payment sent from me as well Birchy.

50 working days to go!  as long as you've booked a 2 week summer holiday at the start of July.


----------



## irip (May 2, 2017)

2blue said:



			Maybe worth checking this out as I'm not sure we have a 4th....  though I maybe wrong..  good luck, matey &#9971;&#65039;&#62412;&#65039;
Also, may still be a spare place available at this big match if you're half interested in cricket &#62982;
		
Click to expand...

Papas has taken the last space to make us a four ball, if anything changes will let you know


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 3, 2017)

Looks a bit rubbish doesn't it


----------



## TheDiablo (May 3, 2017)

Our boiler broke over the BH weekend - turns out the guy we were recommended to fix it is the captain of New Zealand Artisans, so after an hour chat about golf yesterday I'm getting a sneak peak next week for the princely sum of Â£15!


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 3, 2017)

TheDiablo said:



			Our boiler broke over the BH weekend - turns out the guy we were recommended to fix it is the captain of New Zealand Artisans, so after an hour chat about golf yesterday I'm getting a sneak peak next week for the princely sum of Â£15!
		
Click to expand...

20 pictures required minimum  - there aren't very pictures knocking about.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (May 3, 2017)

TheDiablo said:



			Our boiler broke over the BH weekend - turns out the guy we were recommended to fix it is the captain of New Zealand Artisans, so after an hour chat about golf yesterday I'm getting a sneak peak next week for the princely sum of Â£15!
		
Click to expand...

My boiler was replaced about 4 weeks ago and I got a game with the recommended installer

Sadly turned out that he was a member of my own Club!   :smirk:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 3, 2017)

chrisd said:



			My boiler was replaced about 4 weeks ago and I got a game with the recommended installer

Sadly turned out that he was a member of my own Club!   :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I've always said that plumbers are loaded!!! 

Loud, and loaded,eh, Stu C?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 3, 2017)

Last payment sent to Scott. Can you confirm receipt in due course please


----------



## TomTom (May 3, 2017)

TheDiablo said:



			Our boiler broke over the BH weekend - turns out the guy we were recommended to fix it is the captain of New Zealand Artisans, so after an hour chat about golf yesterday I'm getting a sneak peak next week for the princely sum of Â£15!
		
Click to expand...

Be quick before the houses go on it!


----------



## Captainron (May 8, 2017)

I have actually overpaid by Â£20 Birchy. I'll grab it off you at some point soon......


----------



## Captainron (May 8, 2017)

Captainron said:



			I have actually overpaid by Â£20 Birchy. I'll grab it off you at some point soon......
		
Click to expand...

Actually, put it towards LQ's debts. Can I buy my way into not playing with him?????


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 8, 2017)

Captainron said:



			Actually, put it towards LQ's debts. Can I buy my way into not playing with him?????
		
Click to expand...

Deal, I ain't spending 9hrs looking for your ball.

Birchy and odvan loved saunton with you, they have requested another full day watching you tun it into a driving range with 300 provisionals


----------



## Captainron (May 8, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Deal, I ain't spending 9hrs looking for your ball.

Birchy and odvan loved saunton with you, they have requested another full day watching you tun it into a driving range with 300 provisionals 

Click to expand...

If I love a course, I like to play it a few times......Great value for money Saunton!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 8, 2017)

Captainron said:



			If I love a course, I like to play it a few times......Great value for money Saunton!
		
Click to expand...

It was awesome value for money for you, you played 108 holes worth of golf that day for Â£50 :rofl:


----------



## Captainron (May 8, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			It was awesome value for money for you, you played 108 holes worth of golf that day for Â£50 :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I think I could do better at Sunningdale. I will go for 5 balls per hole. I'm going to turn that place into a muni!


----------



## IanM (May 9, 2017)

Captainron said:



			I think I could do better at Sunningdale. I will go for 5 balls per hole. I'm going to turn that place into a muni!
		
Click to expand...

Hey, folk have been chucked out of Sunningdale's clubhouse for putting white sugar in their coffee!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 9, 2017)

IanM said:



			Hey, folk have been chucked out of Sunningdale's clubhouse for putting white sugar in their coffee!
		
Click to expand...

Wonder what they will think to qwerty who puts brown sauce in his tea


----------



## NWJocko (May 9, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Wonder what they will think to qwerty who puts brown sauce in his tea 

Click to expand...

:rofl:  

If he forgets his clothes at this one pretty sure they won't let him in the clubhouse with jeans there either 

I'll send final payment this week, forgot about it tbh :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 9, 2017)

NWJocko said:



			:rofl:  

If he forgets his clothes at this one pretty sure they won't let him in the clubhouse with jeans there either 

I'll send final payment this week, forgot about it tbh :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I think Qwerty is the English version of palindromic Bob.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 11, 2017)

Hi peeps,

If you can keep sending Birchy your final payments, as we need all Â£325.00 (total) paid by end of May.

He will update receipts in a week or two, once we have all/most in.

Thanks, not long now.:thup:


----------



## Papas1982 (May 11, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi peeps,

If you can keep sending Birchy your final payments, as we need all Â£325.00 (total) paid by end of May.

He will update receipts in a week or two, once we have all/most in.

Thanks, not long now.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Started packing already.......

Vuvuzela all dusted off!


----------



## 2blue (May 11, 2017)

Â£125 winging your way Scott... that's me paid up :thup:


----------



## JamesR (May 11, 2017)

Â£125 transferred this evening


----------



## wookie (May 12, 2017)

Just transferred my outstanding Â£125. Cheers guysðŸ‘

Now I just need to find some time to get a bit of golf in beforehand.


----------



## Paperboy (May 12, 2017)

wookie said:



			Just transferred my outstanding Â£125. Cheers guys

Now I just need to find some time to get a bit of golf in beforehand.
		
Click to expand...

Same here, must hit the range!


----------



## chellie (May 17, 2017)

chellie said:



			Me and HID are still looking for a game on either the Saturday or Sunday or both.....
		
Click to expand...

Don't need a game for Saturday as we are playing Blackmoor.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 17, 2017)

chellie said:



			Don't need a game for Saturday as we are playing Blackmoor.
		
Click to expand...

You will enjoy that Anne, its superb :thup:


----------



## chellie (May 17, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			You will enjoy that Anne, its superb :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yes, looking forward to it and the rest of the trip.


----------



## Paperboy (May 17, 2017)

wookie said:



			Just transferred my outstanding Â£125. Cheers guys

Now I just need to find some time to get a bit of golf in beforehand.
		
Click to expand...

Simon your not the only one, played twice since the Kent trip. Been the range twice and that's it, well that's my excuses sorted out


----------



## Fish (May 17, 2017)

No drop outs yet &#129300; 
nobody desperate for there money back &#129300;  
Got cash waiting to be transferred to your account &#128540;


----------



## anotherdouble (May 17, 2017)

Paperboy said:



			Simon your not the only one, played twice since the Kent trip. Been the range twice and that's it, well that's my excuses sorted out 

Click to expand...

If you want a game mate message me. You can come to me or we can meet somewhere in the middle


----------



## Papas1982 (May 17, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			If you want a game mate message me. You can come to me or we can meet somewhere in the middle
		
Click to expand...

If you guys get a date set, let me know. Sure I can use it as another excuse to visit family in soton n bmouth.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 17, 2017)

chellie said:



			Yes, looking forward to it and the rest of the trip.

Click to expand...

It'll be at it's very best. Enjoy the green on 18! 

Just a general shout to anyone still looking for a game, especially those going to the gee gees in the afternoon, my club is across the road from the racecourse and if I speak to the secretary I'm sure I can at least one fourball on and signed in


----------



## Paperboy (May 17, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			If you want a game mate message me. You can come to me or we can meet somewhere in the middle
		
Click to expand...

Would have too be a weekend as working away in Stevenage during the week. Just need to get myself motivated about golf again!


----------



## Jimaroid (May 17, 2017)

Another Â£125 sent to rest in Birchy's account. ðŸ‘


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 18, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



			Another Â£125 sent to rest in Birchy's account. ï‘
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Jim :thup:

Keep those payments coming folks as we need to pay both clubs soon.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 18, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Nice one Jim :thup:

Keep those payments coming folks as we need to pay both clubs soon.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Glyn,

Was some of the total for sweeps or all for the green fees?


----------



## Paperboy (May 18, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Hi Glyn,

Was some of the total for sweeps or all for the green fees?
		
Click to expand...

Karen, I'm sure the total includes all the sweep money as well.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 18, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Hi Glyn,

Was some of the total for sweeps or all for the green fees?
		
Click to expand...

Â£310 is for the green fees etc and Â£15 for the sweep.


----------



## USER1999 (May 19, 2017)

Remaing 125 sent this morning.


----------



## NWJocko (May 19, 2017)

Just transferred remaining Â£125 to Birchy :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 19, 2017)

That's my last Â£125 sent over. Cheers guys!


----------



## fenwayrich (May 19, 2017)

Just sent my final amount of Â£125. Thanks to everyone for organising everything.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 22, 2017)

Just paid in full for all my lot from Woodhall.

Keep those payments coming in folks, thanks :thup:


----------



## TheAlbatross (May 23, 2017)

Two final payments of Â£125 just transferred across. One ref: THEALBATROSS, one ref: THEALBATROSS+1

Thanks again for arranging this trip, very excited and looking forward to catching up with everyone again.


----------



## IanM (May 24, 2017)

Sent mine ! Â£125 ref IanM.....see you in July


----------



## chellie (May 25, 2017)

What's the dress code for when we are in the clubhouse. Have I to buy a dress? Is it jacket and tie and proper trousers for men?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 25, 2017)

chellie said:



			What's the dress code for when we are in the clubhouse. Have I to buy a dress? Is it jacket and tie and proper trousers for men?
		
Click to expand...

I will find out for the ladies Anne.

Sunningdale is jacket for lunch. 

New Zealand is likely to be a jacket and tie job.

We will confirm in the next few weeks the full details. We are just trying to get the final payments sorted from everyone 1st :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 25, 2017)

chellie said:



			What's the dress code for when we are in the clubhouse. Have I to buy a dress? Is it jacket and tie and proper trousers for men?
		
Click to expand...

Suzzies for the ladies, Anne - dig them out the bottom draw, looking forward to seeing Richard's face that night.:whoo:


----------



## HDID Kenny (May 25, 2017)

Are buggies available at either or both days?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 25, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			Are buggies available at either or both days?
		
Click to expand...

Will find out for you Kenny.


----------



## HDID Kenny (May 25, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Will find out for you Kenny.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (May 25, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



*Suzzies* for the ladies, Anne - dig them out the bottom draw, looking forward to seeing Richard's face that night.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

She'll have a job getting them off Simon :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## chellie (May 26, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Suzzies for the ladies, Anne - dig them out the bottom draw, looking forward to seeing Richard's face that night.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...




Stuart_C said:



			She'll have a job getting them off Simon :rofl: :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::whoo::rofl:


----------



## chellie (May 26, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I will find out for the ladies Anne.

Sunningdale is jacket for lunch. 

New Zealand is likely to be a jacket and tie job.

We will confirm in the next few weeks the full details. We are just trying to get the final payments sorted from everyone 1st :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. Will get our payments over soon.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 26, 2017)

chellie said:



			:rofl::whoo::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Oops Simon/Richard.....questions asked in Chellie's house, tonight. :rofl:


----------



## chellie (May 26, 2017)

Assume Birchys bank slush fund details haven't changed just before I send over Â£250.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 26, 2017)

chellie said:



			Assume Birchys bank slush fund details haven't changed just before I send over Â£250.
		
Click to expand...

Correct Anne, same details as before. 

Thanks.


----------



## chellie (May 26, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Correct Anne, same details as before. 

Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, it's on it's way.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 26, 2017)

chellie said:



			Thanks, it's on it's way.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Anne, not long to go now


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 31, 2017)

Just chasing the last few payments up please :thup:


----------



## chimpo1 (Jun 1, 2017)

Let me know if you need me to step in


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jun 1, 2017)

That's us paid up.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 5, 2017)

So what's the list looking like then lads. Everyone sorted themselves out?


----------



## chellie (Jun 5, 2017)

I've a question about the competitions. Will this apply http://www.englandgolf.org/page.asp...ctiontitle=Returning+of+Non+Qualifying+Scores


----------



## Scouser (Jun 5, 2017)

chellie said:



			I've a question about the competitions. Will this apply http://www.englandgolf.org/page.asp...ctiontitle=Returning+of+Non+Qualifying+Scores

Click to expand...



Think that only applies to official comps such as opens


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 5, 2017)

Captainron said:



			So what's the list looking like then lads. Everyone sorted themselves out?
		
Click to expand...

What list? We are just collecting the final payments, no need to name and shame at the minute


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 5, 2017)

chellie said:



			I've a question about the competitions. Will this apply http://www.englandgolf.org/page.asp...ctiontitle=Returning+of+Non+Qualifying+Scores

Click to expand...

It's not for us that Anne but if you want me to let your club know your scores I can do


----------



## chellie (Jun 5, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			It's not for us that Anne but if you want me to let your club know your scores I can do 

Click to expand...

Was these Q & A's I was wondering about:

Where a _society plays an individualcompetition at a club,_ does the Clubhave any responsibility to returnscores?No â€“ where the Club is not running the event, it does not have any obligation to make enquiries or return scores. However, the_ individual clubmember has an obligation under the CONGU rules_.

and 

_Do scores played in society events have to be recorded?If the player has played in the event using his/herCONGU handicap UNDER COMPETITION PLAY CONDITIONS, then the score must be reported_


----------



## Fish (Jun 6, 2017)

chellie said:



			Was these Q & A's I was wondering about:

Where a _society plays an individualcompetition at a club,_ does the Clubhave any responsibility to returnscores?No â€“ where the Club is not running the event, it does not have any obligation to make enquiries or return scores. However, the_ individual clubmember has an obligation under the CONGU rules_.

and 

_Do scores played in society events have to be recorded?If the player has played in the event using his/herCONGU handicap UNDER COMPETITION PLAY CONDITIONS, then the score must be reported_

Click to expand...

Only have to give a gimme and that's no longer competition conditions.


----------



## chellie (Jun 6, 2017)

Fish said:



			Only have to give a gimme and that's no longer competition conditions.
		
Click to expand...

Not been any gimme's in the ones I've played in.


----------



## irip (Jun 6, 2017)

A space has opened up if anyone would like to join myself, Dave & Kenny for a game on the Wednesday (26th), looking to tee off late afternoon.


----------



## sam85 (Jun 6, 2017)

irip said:



			A space has opened up if anyone would like to join myself, Dave & Kenny for a game on the Wednesday (26th), looking to tee off late afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be keen to join you but I'm happy to step aside for someone travelling from further afield.


----------



## irip (Jun 6, 2017)

sam85 said:



			I'd be keen to join you but I'm happy to step aside for someone travelling from further afield.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Sam, You are in ill be in touch nearer the time to confirm exact tee off/meeting times


----------



## sam85 (Jun 6, 2017)

irip said:



			Hi Sam, You are in ill be in touch nearer the time to confirm exact tee off/meeting times
		
Click to expand...

I look forward to it  :thup:


----------



## 2blue (Jun 6, 2017)

chellie said:



			Was these Q & A's I was wondering about:

Where a _society plays an individualcompetition at a club,_ does the Clubhave any responsibility to returnscores?No â€“ where the Club is not running the event, it does not have any obligation to make enquiries or return scores. However, the_ individual clubmember has an obligation under the CONGU rules_.

and 

_Do scores played in society events have to be recorded?If the player has played in the event using his/herCONGU handicap UNDER COMPETITION PLAY CONDITIONS, then the score must be reported_

Click to expand...




chellie said:



			Not been any gimme's in the ones I've played in.
		
Click to expand...

I would say YES... Anne. There's a responsibility to return the score. Especially as folk seem to be looking for reasons not to...  I don't follow that at all.


----------



## Scouser (Jun 6, 2017)

2blue said:



			I would say YES... Anne. There's a responsibility to return the score. Especially as folk seem to be looking for reasons not to...  I don't follow that at all.
		
Click to expand...

I had a quick Google and found the answers no... But then read the faq that was posted I would say definitely yes


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 6, 2017)

chellie said:



			Was these Q & A's I was wondering about:

Where a _society plays an individualcompetition at a club,_ does the Clubhave any responsibility to returnscores?No â€“ where the Club is not running the event, it does not have any obligation to make enquiries or return scores. However, the_ individual clubmember has an obligation under the CONGU rules_.

and 

_Do scores played in society events have to be recorded?If the player has played in the event using his/herCONGU handicap UNDER COMPETITION PLAY CONDITIONS, then the score must be reported_

Click to expand...

Just read it, 
 its your responsibility to let your club know what you scored on all the courses.


----------



## chellie (Jun 6, 2017)

2blue said:



			I would say YES... Anne. There's a responsibility to return the score. Especially as folk seem to be looking for reasons not to...  I don't follow that at all.
		
Click to expand...




Scouser said:



			I had a quick Google and found the answers no... But then read the faq that was posted I would say definitely yes
		
Click to expand...




Lincoln Quaker said:



			Just read it, 
 its your responsibility to let your club know what you scored on all the courses.
		
Click to expand...

Confirmed what I thought. Cheers.


----------



## 2blue (Jun 6, 2017)

chellie said:



			Confirmed what I thought. Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

EG didn't present this is the best way, I'm afraid......   & it shows on here how folk are unsure. Yet it's the best move by them for many a year to help 'out' the bandits. It gives Clubs the power to do more in this direction but is still very failable. I'm trying to get my Club to 'Police' this strongly rather than just wait for the returns to come in.
How's your Club approaching it Anne?


----------



## chellie (Jun 6, 2017)

2blue said:



			EG didn't present this is the best way, I'm afraid......   & it shows on here how folk are unsure. Yet it's the best move by them for many a year to help 'out' the bandits. It gives Clubs the power to do more in this direction but is still very failable. I'm trying to get my Club to 'Police' this strongly rather than just wait for the returns to come in.
How's your Club approaching it Anne?
		
Click to expand...

Dave, we've all been told about it and there is an online form for us to submit results. If playing in team events the other players names have to be given as well. However, we don't have to hand in score cards

I really don't see how it's going to stop bandits though unless all details from every player nationwide is collated somehow by congu.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 6, 2017)

Not sure if I missed it but was there any update on the clubhouse dress code for women?

Peter, if you mention sussies I will not be responsible for my actions!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 6, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Not sure if I missed it but was there any update on the clubhouse dress code for women?

Peter, if you mention sussies I will not be responsible for my actions! 

Click to expand...








2 options.

1. The above, surprised I got past page 48 of the Burlington 1986 catalogue.

Or

2. Ra-Ra skirt, leg warmers, lace gloves, tea bag T shirt and crimped hair - dont tell me you didnt have them......

We'll liaise again with the clubs for guidance on dress codes (on and off course) for all in the next week, when we send them the final payment, and publish accordingly.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 6, 2017)

Oh god! I might go for jacket and tie!

:rofl:


----------



## chellie (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm currently browsing non golf clothing stores. I hate clothes shopping.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 6, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Not sure if I missed it but was there any update on the clubhouse dress code for women?
		
Click to expand...

Karen, you must have read my mind as I emailed sunningdale earlier to ask for you and Anne.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 6, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Karen, you must have read my mind as I emailed sunningdale earlier to ask for you and Anne.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant, thanks Glyn.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jun 6, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Will find out for you Kenny.
		
Click to expand...

Any news yet Glyn?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 6, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			Any news yet Glyn?
		
Click to expand...

Just chased again for you, they didn't answer that question.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 7, 2017)

*Karen and Anne and Joanne.*

Ladies dress code, smart casual.

*Kenny*

Unfortunately we are a non-buggy course unless you have a medical condition.  You would need to produce  a medical certificate and you would 
need to hire a caddie to drive the buggy.

Buggy hire is Â£30 for 18 holes and the caddie hire is Â£70 inclusive of tip per round.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 7, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



*Karen and Anne and Joanne.*

Ladies dress code, smart casual.

*Kenny*

Unfortunately we are a non-buggy course unless you have a medical condition.  You would need to produce  a medical certificate and you would 
need to hire a caddie to drive the buggy.

Buggy hire is Â£30 for 18 holes and the caddie hire is Â£70 inclusive of tip per round.

Click to expand...

Cheers! :thup:


----------



## 2blue (Jun 7, 2017)

chellie said:



			Dave, we've all been told about it and there is an online form for us to submit results. If playing in team events the other players names have to be given as well. However, we don't have to hand in score cards

I really don't see how it's going to stop bandits though unless all details from every player nationwide is collated somehow by congu.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think you'll ever stop the bandits completely Anne but this is at least a chance to obtain further evidence to use at reviews though it's then up to Clubs to act strongly.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jun 7, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



*Karen and Anne and Joanne.*

Ladies dress code, smart casual.

*Kenny*

Unfortunately we are a non-buggy course unless you have a medical condition.  You would need to produce  a medical certificate and you would 
need to hire a caddie to drive the buggy.

Buggy hire is Â£30 for 18 holes and the caddie hire is Â£70 inclusive of tip per round.

Click to expand...

Boy that's a tough one. Is NZ the same?


----------



## 2blue (Jun 7, 2017)

Looking like a lot of steps, Kenny


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 7, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			Boy that's a tough one. Is NZ the same?
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to try and speak to them tomorrow Ken, I'll ask for you then.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jun 7, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm going to try and speak to them tomorrow Ken, I'll ask for you then.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Pete :thup:


----------



## sam85 (Jun 8, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			Cheers Pete :thup:
		
Click to expand...

New Zealand is quite a gentle walk, not too long and no hills too encounter &#128077;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 10, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			Boy that's a tough one. Is NZ the same?
		
Click to expand...

They just do a day rate, Ken - Â£50, and they only have 6 buggies. Its a separate thing (and telephone number to book) so can advise that if you need it - not too bad for 36 holes, if you can get someone to share with. Let me know if you do, so we can pair you together in the same tee time.

Same if anyone else wants a buggy.:thup:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jun 11, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			They just do a day rate, Ken - Â£50, and they only have 6 buggies. Its a separate thing (and telephone number to book) so can advise that if you need it - not too bad for 36 holes, if you can get someone to share with. Let me know if you do, so we can pair you together in the same tee time.

Same if anyone else wants a buggy.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for checking out Pete, yeah I'll have one, happy to share with anyone. 5 rounds in 3 days is to much for my broken body these days
Any takers?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 11, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			Thanks for checking out Pete, yeah I'll have one, happy to share with anyone. 5 rounds in 3 days is to much for my broken body these days
Any takers?
		
Click to expand...

ok mate, the tel no. is 01932 349619 to book your buggy.


----------



## 2blue (Jun 11, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			Thanks for checking out Pete, yeah I'll have one, happy to share with anyone. 5 rounds in 3 days is to much for my broken body these days
Any takers?
		
Click to expand...

I'd be happy to double up with you there Kenny :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 11, 2017)

2blue said:



			I'd be happy to double up with you there Kenny :thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jun 11, 2017)

2blue said:



			I'd be happy to double up with you there Kenny :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Dave I'll book it tomorrow :thup:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jun 11, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:











Click to expand...

PMSL


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:











Click to expand...

I've seen worse photo fit posters but it's defo Kenny on the left


----------



## 2blue (Jun 12, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:











Click to expand...

Oih, Pete.... best watch yer back at NZ, then. :ears: ..... as I haven't had hair get in me eyes for some years :rofl:


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 13, 2017)

I believe i said yes to 2 rounds at New Zealand, 

Need to change it to one now. Have to head home to Kent via Southampton so will need to be leaving earlier than i'd like.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 13, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			I believe i said yes to 2 rounds at New Zealand, 

Need to change it to one now. Have to head home to Kent via Southampton so will need to be leaving earlier than i'd like.
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem, fella.

If anyone else is definitely only playing the morning round, please advise, as it will help us to plan the tee times better. If not sure, you can leave it until on the day, but if definites can confirm, please.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 13, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Not a problem, fella.

If anyone else is definitely only playing the morning round, please advise, as it will help us to plan the tee times better. If not sure, you can leave it until on the day, but if definites can confirm, please.
		
Click to expand...

I was undecided but am tending towards playing the 36.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jun 13, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			Cheers Dave I'll book it tomorrow :thup:
		
Click to expand...

All booked Dave :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 20, 2017)

Not long to go now folks 

We have a replacement, LIG has had to withdraw and we have a replacement for him...


Welcome aboard Mr Fish


----------



## chellie (Jun 20, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Not long to go now folks 

We have a replacement, LIG has had to withdraw and we have a replacement for him...


Welcome aboard Mr Fish 

Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that but good news for Robin.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 20, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Not long to go now folks 

We have a replacement, LIG has had to withdraw and we have a replacement for him...


Welcome aboard Mr Fish 

Click to expand...

There goes the neighbourhood.

Welcome on board, Rob.:thup:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jun 20, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Not long to go now folks 

We have a replacement, LIG has had to withdraw and we have a replacement for him...


Welcome aboard Mr Fish 

Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 20, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Not long to go now folks 

We have a replacement, LIG has had to withdraw and we have a replacement for him...


Welcome aboard Mr Fish 

Click to expand...


Good good.

he can sort the curry now then lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 20, 2017)

Bad news to lose LIG but what a legend to come in.


----------



## Crow (Jun 20, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Bad news to lose LIG but what a legend to come in.
		
Click to expand...

I must have misread the post, I thought it was Fish.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 20, 2017)

Crow said:



			I must have misread the post, I thought it was Fish. 

Click to expand...

A legend in his own mind


----------



## sam85 (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm sure earlier on in the thread I stated I wanted to do 36 New Zealand but I can only make 18 now.  Also could I be a pain in the backside and ask that I have an early tee time. Cheers.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 22, 2017)

sam85 said:



			I'm sure earlier on in the thread I stated I wanted to do 36 New Zealand but I can only make 18 now.  Also could I be a pain in the backside and ask that I have an early tee time. Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Sam,

Thanks for letting us know, not a problem.

Were still trying to sort out times/options with NZ, hope to know more this week, but shouldn't be a problem getting you out early, but remind us, if we forget.:thup:


----------



## wookie (Jun 22, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Sam,

Thanks for letting us know, not a problem.

Were still trying to sort out times/options with NZ, hope to know more this week, but shouldn't be a problem getting you out early, but remind us, if we forget.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Peter Ill also need to so the same please with only 18 and an early as possible tee as off away for a few days with family that afternoon.


----------



## Fish (Jun 22, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Not long to go now folks 

We have a replacement, LIG has had to withdraw and we have a replacement for him...


Welcome aboard Mr Fish 

Click to expand...

Thanks, looking forward to it &#127948;&#65039;



chellie said:



			Sorry to hear that but good news for Robin.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah baby &#128540;



Liverbirdie said:



			There goes the neighbourhood.

Welcome on board, Rob.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate, I'm training my pottymouth for the occasion &#128563;&#128514;



Papas1982 said:



			Good good.

he can sort the curry now then lol
		
Click to expand...

I'll help you, it's your baby &#127869;



HomerJSimpson said:



			Bad news to lose LIG but what a legend to come in.
		
Click to expand...

I'm blushing &#128563;



Crow said:



			I must have misread the post, I thought it was Fish. 

Click to expand...

Oi &#128545;



HomerJSimpson said:



			A legend in his own mind
		
Click to expand...

Is there not a space between leg & end &#129300;


----------



## chellie (Jun 22, 2017)

Fish said:



			Cheers mate, I'm training my pottymouth for the occasion &#63027;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...


I'm under instructions to control my pottymouth


----------



## Fish (Jun 22, 2017)

chellie said:



			I'm under instructions to control my pottymouth

Click to expand...

 Oh me and you could be fun together &#128540;

I got told to stop swearing at Cooden a few times &#128514;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 22, 2017)

chellie said:



			I'm under instructions to control my pottymouth

Click to expand...

Call it golfing tourettes. You may even be eligible for a government grant these days


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 22, 2017)

wookie said:



			Sorry Peter Ill also need to so the same please with only 18 and an early as possible tee as off away for a few days with family that afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

No probs, Simon, I'll sort it with the draw - do you want to be first out (8.00 am, as it stands)?


----------



## wookie (Jun 23, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			No probs, Simon, I'll sort it with the draw - do you want to be first out (8.00 am, as it stands)?
		
Click to expand...

Perfect - thanks:thup:


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 23, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			No probs, Simon, I'll sort it with the draw - do you want to be first out (8.00 am, as it stands)?
		
Click to expand...

I asked Glynn for the same have a wedding to get to in the afternoon.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 23, 2017)

Paperboy said:



			I asked Glynn for the same have a wedding to get to in the afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

We haven't forgot Simon :thup:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 23, 2017)

I still have a spare Ticket available to spend Sat 29th July at The Oval watching England v South Africa on Day 3 of the Test Match with me, 2Blue & hopefully Hobbit. Â£65 in the Peter May stand. 

PM me if you fancy coming along for a rest after 72 holes of golf Thurs/Fri.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 23, 2017)

Spoke to NZ GC today, and  although our original booking is for 8.00 am start, we could start at 7.30 or 7.45 if enough want the early tee times. Glyn will be e-mailing everyone on Sunday, can all people answer the e-mail, but can also put on here:-

1. Yes or no - I'm interested in a pre-8.00 start.

No problem if your not BTW, but its more for the people just playing 18, the ones who want to shoot straight off or who like an early start. There is a bacon bap and tea coffee included, BTW.

2. I am definitely only playing 18.

Again, if you want to make your mind up on the day if you want to go out again for more, no probs - just need to know the definite 18'ers.

Reply on here, but also on the mail, please.

Thanks.

Definite 18'ers:-

Wookie
Paperboy
Sam85

Add your name, copy and paste, if applicable.


----------



## fenwayrich (Jun 24, 2017)

I think I put myself down for 18 at NZ, and will stick to that, my ageng body is likely to struggle to with 36 for two days running. An early tee time would be nice, but not essential if there are others in greater need. Cheers.


Definite 18'ers:-


Wookie
Paperboy
Sam85
fenwayrich


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 25, 2017)

Babysitting duties have changed (once more).

So will play the second 18 by ear.

Am more than happy to get a lie in and not be first out!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 26, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Spoke to NZ GC today, and  although our original booking is for 8.00 am start, we could start at 7.30 or 7.45 if enough want the early tee times. *Glyn will be e-mailing everyone on Sunday*, can all people answer the e-mail, but can also put on here:-

1. Yes or no - I'm interested in a pre-8.00 start.

No problem if your not BTW, but its more for the people just playing 18, the ones who want to shoot straight off or who like an early start. There is a bacon bap and tea coffee included, BTW.

2. I am definitely only playing 18.

Again, if you want to make your mind up on the day if you want to go out again for more, no probs - just need to know the definite 18'ers.

Reply on here, but also on the mail, please.

Thanks.

Definite 18'ers:-

Wookie
Paperboy
Sam85

Add your name, copy and paste, if applicable.
		
Click to expand...

Which sunday?

&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Trojan615 (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks to my replacement for taking my place in this..


----------



## richart (Jun 26, 2017)

If you are playing 18 at New Zealand does it have to be the morning round ?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 26, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Which sunday?

&#62979;&#62979;&#62979;
		
Click to expand...

Hes still buying everyone crisps after his hole in one....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 26, 2017)

richart said:



			If you are playing 18 at New Zealand does it have to be the morning round ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, as its the competition round. The afternoon is just fur fun and frolics.

Why, are you booked in for your monthly perm?


----------



## richart (Jun 26, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes, as its the competition round. The afternoon is just fur fun and frolics.

Why, are you booked in for your monthly perm?

Click to expand...

 I like fun and frolics.:thup: Also I will be knackered in the morning after playing 36 the day before.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 26, 2017)

No I am not interested in a pre- 8 am start
I am probably playing 36


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 26, 2017)

richart said:



			I like fun and frolics.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure I read that somewhere?


----------



## paddyc (Jun 26, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			No I am not interested in a pre- 8 am start
I am probably playing 36
		
Click to expand...

Ditto


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 27, 2017)

Paul, have you pulled out of this one as well? If so, what is happening with our accommodation in Woking? 


Trojan615 said:



			Thanks to my replacement for taking my place in this..
		
Click to expand...


----------



## DRW (Jun 27, 2017)

Not received an email, but don't mind if we tee off early or not(certainly don't need to tee off early if other takers).

Hope to be playing 36.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 27, 2017)

As Peter thinks I have nothing to do all day 

E mail now sent to everyone I have an email address.

Please reply asap.

If you haven't got one then send me an email glynroddy@gmail.com

Thanks


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 27, 2017)

I have just been asked about presentations etc.

The comp will be for the 18 AM and 18pm at Sunningdale and the AM round at New Zealand only.

The 18 in the afternoon is purely for enjoyment.

As its going to be a rush job and getting lunch in before getting out again we may try and get the scores done during lunch but the reality is that we may run out of time so we will do it after the PM round. If people are not there then we will sort out prizes etc. by way of PayPal transfer.

Please remember although we are organising it we would like to enjoy the days as well.


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			As Peter thinks I'm sat eating in the cafe all day 

E mail now sent to everyone I have an email address.

Please reply asap.

If you haven't got one then send me an email glynroddy@gmail.com

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

edited


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 27, 2017)

Fish said:



			edited 

Click to expand...

Drat, beat me to it.:lol:


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 27, 2017)

Fish said:



			edited 

Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			Drat, beat me to it.:lol:
		
Click to expand...

I have seen his office, and if I had that view I wouldn't have the 'time' to do anything else either


----------



## chellie (Jun 27, 2017)

Not interested in a pre 8.00am start either here and YES to 36 at New Zealand.

Having not known about the presentation last time at Carnasty our view is for there not to be one so that the organisers can just enjoy their golf.


----------



## IanM (Jun 27, 2017)

Too right folks...if we have to dress for lunch, time is a premium anyway.  This is meant to be fun, not hard work..


----------



## Captainron (Jun 27, 2017)

As an aside, 

I wasn't originally going to be able to make the Wednesday before the meet but plans have changed so I will be down earlier than expected

As a result I have booked myself a twin room at the Premier Inn in Woking Central (the Woking West was full) for the night of Wednesday 26th July only - I move into the Woking West Travelodge for the Thursday night.

So there is a bed free for someone who wants to make their way down on the Wednesday. PM me if you want to take up the offer - it will cost you a pint!


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 27, 2017)

Captainron said:



			As an aside, 

I wasn't originally going to be able to make the Wednesday before the meet but plans have changed so I will be down earlier than expected

As a result I have booked myself a twin room at the Premier Inn in Woking Central (the Woking West was full) for the night of Wednesday 26th July only - I move into the Woking West Travelodge for the Thursday night.

So there is a bed free for someone who wants to make their way down on the Wednesday. PM me if you want to take up the offer - it will cost you a pint!
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps Virtuocity can entice Brenda Bainbridge from Forest Pines along


----------



## chellie (Jun 27, 2017)

Silly Q alert. I know we've to change clothes for lunch. Does that also mean that we can't be in golfing attire for breakfast


----------



## Captainron (Jun 27, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Perhaps Virtuocity can entice Brenda Bainbridge from Forest Pines along
		
Click to expand...

Oh do tell


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 27, 2017)

chellie said:



			Silly Q alert. I know we've to change clothes for lunch. Does that also mean that we can't be in golfing attire for breakfast

Click to expand...

Golf attire is fine for the breakfast, like I said in the email earlier I will be sending out more info next week with codes etc and dress codes.


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2017)

Captainron said:



			Oh do tell
		
Click to expand...

It's his inflatable friend &#128540;


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 27, 2017)

Captainron said:



			Oh do tell
		
Click to expand...

He had a problem checking in as he was booked in with said Brenda. Check out his old farts post


----------



## chimpo1 (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Hi,
Just mad it from the reserve list to the "chuffed to bits" list and need to sort some accommodation for the Thursday night.  Any suggestions?
Cheers
Nick


----------



## chimpo1 (Jun 27, 2017)

I am definitely only playing 18 on Friday and would definitely be interested in pre 8am start, please.
Thanks
Nick Gordon


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



chimpo1 said:



			Hi,
Just mad it from the reserve list to the "chuffed to bits" list and need to sort some accommodation for the Thursday night.  Any suggestions?
Cheers
Nick
		
Click to expand...

Pm sent


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 28, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

I have paid Sunningdale in full this morning.

We have 66 confirmed for the trip.

If we have any cancellations as from now you will only get your money back if we find a replacement.

We do have a couple of reserves still but if you would like to be part of this trip still as a late entry then please send me a PM to put you on the reserve list :thup:


----------



## paddyc (Jun 28, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

I cant see my Go Kart going 2 rounds over Sunningdale.Old course in the morning and new course in the afternoon. Do I carry morning or afternoon?  They both look like similar terrain or is one course better to carry.What would one recommend.

cheers


----------



## richart (Jun 28, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



paddyc said:



			I cant see my Go Kart going 2 rounds over Sunningdale.Old course in the morning and new course in the afternoon. Do I carry morning or afternoon?  They both look like similar terrain or is one course better to carry.What would one recommend.

cheers
		
Click to expand...

Push trolley ?

I will carry both rounds, but fortunately I am young and fit.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jun 28, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



paddyc said:



			I cant see my Go Kart going 2 rounds over Sunningdale.Old course in the morning and new course in the afternoon. Do I carry morning or afternoon?  They both look like similar terrain or is one course better to carry.What would one recommend.

cheers
		
Click to expand...

My standard 18 hole GK battery has been fine for 36 a couple of times so I'll just be keeping my fingers crossed for the closing stretch in the afternoon. And maybe trying to find a socket for a quick lunchtime boost. 

All I do is try to make sure that if there is any hint of a downslope during both morning and afternoon I make sure the motor is off, let gravity do its thing and give a helping push.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jun 28, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



richart said:



			Push trolley ?

I will carry both rounds, but fortunately I am *young* and fit.

Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## 2blue (Jun 29, 2017)

Oxfordcomma said:



			My standard 18 hole GK battery has been fine for 36 a couple of times so I'll just be keeping my fingers crossed for the closing stretch in the afternoon. And maybe trying to find a socket for a quick lunchtime boost. 

All I do is try to make sure that if there is any hint of a downslope during both morning and afternoon I make sure the motor is off, let gravity do its thing and give a helping push.
		
Click to expand...

I shall do the same.....  worked ok last week on a much hillier course near Barnsley


----------



## Trojan615 (Jun 29, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



chimpo1 said:



			Hi,
Just mad it from the reserve list to the "chuffed to bits" list and need to sort some accommodation for the Thursday night.  Any suggestions?
Cheers
Nick
		
Click to expand...

I can highly recommend the wheatsheaf in Woking... great food, beer and easy parking.. that's what I had booked up prior to work going silly


----------



## paulw4701 (Jun 29, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

There's plenty of good caddies at sunningdale


----------



## Fish (Jun 29, 2017)

paulw4701 said:



			There's plenty of good caddies at sunningdale
		
Click to expand...

What do they cost &#129300;


----------



## paulw4701 (Jun 29, 2017)

Fish said:



			What do they cost ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Off the top of my head Â£60 per round + tip I'll find out for certain


----------



## paulw4701 (Jun 29, 2017)

paulw4701 said:



			Off the top of my head Â£60 per round + tip I'll find out for certain
		
Click to expand...

Just spoke to a mate who caddies at sunningdale minimum  Â£140 for two rounds


----------



## chimpo1 (Jul 1, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Cheers, just made a booking. It looks nice in there.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 2, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Anyone live or work near Cobham (near the high street), as need "something" picking up for our Sunningdale meet, that we won on ebay, but its collection only.

Now I'm sure that BIM is currently there daily trying to get his xxxxxxxxxxl T shirt signed by Willy Caballero, but dont want to take him of watch.

Gets them preferential tee times/partners for their trouble. :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 3, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			Anyone live or work near Cobham (near the high street), as need "something" picking up for our Sunningdale meet, that we won on ebay, but its collection only.

Now I'm sure that BIM is currently there daily trying to get his xxxxxxxxxxl T shirt signed by Willy Caballero, but dont want to take him of watch.

Gets them preferential tee times/partners for their trouble. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ive received 2 kind offers to collect, will be in touch.:thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 3, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			Anyone live or work near Cobham (near the high street), as need "something" picking up for our Sunningdale meet, that we won on ebay, but its collection only.

Now I'm sure that BIM is currently there daily trying to get his xxxxxxxxxxl T shirt signed by Willy Caballero, but dont want to take him of watch.

Gets them preferential tee times/partners for their trouble. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Hadn't seen this and I was actually there todayâ€¦â€¦..


----------



## Captainron (Jul 4, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Oooh. It's the month of the meeting!! Only a few weeks to go now. I am getting quite excited now. 

When will the draw be out?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 4, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Blue in Munich said:



			Hadn't seen this and I was actually there todayâ€¦â€¦.. 

Click to expand...

No probs, Rich, sorted.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jul 4, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Captainron said:



			Oooh. It's the month of the meeting!! Only a few weeks to go now. I am getting quite excited now. 

When will the draw be out?
		
Click to expand...

Same here, very excited.  Who will the lucky people that will have the honour of helping me find my balls?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 4, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Cheifi0 said:



			Same here, very excited.  Who will the lucky people that will have the honour of helping me find my balls?
		
Click to expand...

I hope it's not me


----------



## chellie (Jul 4, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Anyone else playing somewhere else on Sunday? Not sure if we are heading straight home or if we will be golfed out. Possible option is game enroute home but where?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 6, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



chellie said:



			Anyone else playing somewhere else on Sunday? Not sure if we are heading straight home or if we will be golfed out. Possible option is game enroute home but where?
		
Click to expand...

No-one I know of Anne.

Right we are now 3 weeks away, can people start getting a little bit excited, please.

I knew them southerners would make us norverners miserable.......

Any favourites for the big comp? My 3 tips are - Oh woe is me Jocko heads the betting for me, Qwertybobs will be steady as ever, but will be the bridesmaid and Chellie is in the form of her life.

Who heads up the southern/midlands boys and girls? The Baby fade babe, Curly rich????


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 6, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			No-one I know of Anne.

Right we are now 3 weeks away, can people start getting a little bit excited, please.

I knew them southerners would make us norverners miserable.......

Any favourites for the big comp? My 3 tips are - Oh woe is me Jocko heads the betting for me, Qwertybobs will be steady as ever, but will be the bridesmaid and Chellie is in the form of her life.

Who heads up the southern/midlands boys and girls? The Baby fade babe, Curly rich????
		
Click to expand...

I'll throw my hat in for most balls lost by the end of it all.

my pretty pink vice balls (Father's Day present) will Make a lovely addition to the summer colours of the courses.

As for excitement. You call it 3 weeks, I call it 7 shifts!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 6, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Papas1982 said:



			I'll throw my hat in for most balls lost by the end of it all.

my pretty pink vice balls (Father's Day present) will Make a lovely addition to the summer colours of the courses.

As for excitement. You call it 3 weeks, I call it 7 shifts!
		
Click to expand...

I call it the Southampton equinox, when we normally harvest 2 of your players......:whoo:


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 6, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			I call it the Southampton equinox, when we normally harvest 2 of your players......:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I recall offering you a pint at this meet.......

Was it arsenic or paint stripper you wanted?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 7, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			No-one I know of Anne.

Right we are now 3 weeks away, can people start getting a little bit excited, please.

I knew them southerners would make us norverners miserable.......

Any favourites for the big comp? My 3 tips are - Oh woe is me Jocko heads the betting for me, Qwertybobs will be steady as ever, but will be the bridesmaid and Chellie is in the form of her life.

Who heads up the southern/midlands boys and girls? The Baby fade babe, Curly rich????
		
Click to expand...

Junior's hitting the ball well, with those extra shots he's got on Jocko I'll have Â£2 on him 

Duffers is a shark too, now he's got his 7wood.......


----------



## Fish (Jul 7, 2017)

No northeners will figure, you don't travel well &#128540;

&#128031;&#128031;&#128031;&#128031;&#128031;


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 7, 2017)

Fish said:



			No northeners will figure, you don't travel well &#128540;

&#128031;&#128031;&#128031;&#128031;&#128031;
		
Click to expand...

Have you forgotten how the 3 scousers rolled Into RSG/RCP and took the winnings as well as your cash??


----------



## Fish (Jul 7, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Have you forgotten how the 3 scousers rolled Into RSG/RCP and took the winnings as well as your cash??
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, I seem to remember only being beaten on countback &#129300;


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jul 7, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			I hope it's not me  

Click to expand...

I have been informed it's more enjoyable than it sounds.  At the minute I will just be trying to bunt an iron around.



Fish said:



			No northeners will figure, you don't travel well &#55357;&#56860;

&#55357;&#56351;&#55357;&#56351;&#55357;&#56351;&#55357;&#56351;&#55357;&#56351;
		
Click to expand...

Are you not classed as Northern since your travelling south?

I just hope it will be around 25 degrees.  Been working in the 30 plus recently has been brutal.


----------



## Fish (Jul 7, 2017)

Cheifi0 said:



			Are you not classed as Northern since your travelling south?.
		
Click to expand...

So everyone's northern north of the M25 &#129300;

Nah, I'm bred a Londoner so southern by birth but a resident midlander &#128077;

I can be bought though and adopted on the day to represent any part of the country &#128540;&#128031;


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 7, 2017)

After watching Junior at Sandiway the other day I can 100% confirm he is playing very well.

He has even perfected the bladed 4 iron from the middle of the fairway to 4 feet as well.

Top 3 for Junior I think.

Now the last time I played with Stuc he was a proper golfer but now he gets 2 shots on a hole, do we reckon he has building his handicap in order to win at Sunningdale :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Jul 7, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			After watching Junior at Sandiway the other day I can 100% confirm he is playing very well.

He has even perfected the bladed 4 iron from the middle of the fairway to 4 feet as well.

Top 3 for Junior I think.

Now the last time I played with Stuc he was a proper golfer but now he gets 2 shots on a hole, do we reckon he has building his handicap in order to win at Sunningdale :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Maximum 18 handicap isn't it &#129300;&#128540;&#127907;


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 7, 2017)

Fish said:



			Maximum 18 handicap isn't it &#63764;&#63004;&#62371;
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha ha, now you have got there it is


----------



## Junior (Jul 7, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Stuart_C said:



			Junior's hitting the ball well, with those extra shots he's got on Jocko I'll have Â£2 on him 

Duffers is a shark too, now he's got his 7wood.......
		
Click to expand...

Duffers is a dark horse.  I think straight and steady gets it done......I'm going for Qwerty.  LB will be up there, he plays well on big courses and his competitive juices will start flowing.


----------



## Junior (Jul 7, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			He has even perfected the bladed 4 iron from the middle of the fairway to 4 feet as well.
		
Click to expand...

Easy birdie !!!!!!!!!!!     That is a tough shot to learn  :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 7, 2017)

Junior said:



			Easy birdie !!!!!!!!!!!     That is a tough shot to learn  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Only cos I showed you the line on my sand/save par......

I think Fish is a dark horse......






















Was Devon Loch?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 7, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			After watching Junior at Sandiway the other day I can 100% confirm he is playing very well.

He has even perfected the bladed 4 iron from the middle of the fairway to 4 feet as well.

Top 3 for Junior I think.

Now the last time I played with Stuc he was a proper golfer but now he gets 2 shots on a hole, do we reckon he has building his handicap in order to win at Sunningdale :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

If I played in comps and never returned all of my poor cards you'd accuse me of having a vanity handicap. A tougher home course and playing less doesn't help......

Judging your golf in recent weeks, you need 2 shots on every hole :ears:


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jul 7, 2017)

Fish said:



			So everyone's northern north of the M25 &#55358;&#56596;

Nah, I'm bred a Londoner so southern by birth but a resident midlander &#55357;&#56397;

I can be bought though and adopted on the day to represent any part of the country &#55357;&#56860;&#55357;&#56351;
		
Click to expand...

I forgot about your roots, we have a similar philosophy though.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 7, 2017)

Fish said:



			Maximum 18 handicap isn't it &#129300;&#128540;&#127907;
		
Click to expand...

Oi mush, I'd still beat you off 18, sliced and battered fish :ears:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 7, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			If I played in comps and never returned all of my poor cards you'd accuse me of having a vanity handicap. A tougher home course and playing less doesn't help......

Judging your golf in recent weeks, you need 2 shots on every hole :ears:
		
Click to expand...

And 3 putts on every green.....


----------



## IanM (Jul 7, 2017)

I'm also now booked in the Wheatsheaf  .....Wed and Thursday.


----------



## Fish (Jul 7, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Oi mush, I'd still beat you off 18, sliced and battered fish :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Bet on then chap, best card/s on the day singular and accumulative. 

Â£5 bet on each card and Â£5 for best accumulative ðŸ˜ŽðŸŒï¸ðŸŸðŸŸ


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 7, 2017)

Fish said:



			Bet on then chap, best card/s on the day singular and accumulative. 

Â£5 bet on each card and Â£5 for best accumulative ï˜ŽïŒï¸ïŸïŸ
		
Click to expand...

Now this is more like it, anyone else having side bets, get them on here.....

Let me think who I could challenge....


----------



## DRW (Jul 7, 2017)

I could fancy a little side bet, if anyone wants some shropshire specie.


----------



## Wilson (Jul 7, 2017)

IanM said:



			I'm also now booked in the Wheatsheaf  .....Wed and Thursday.
		
Click to expand...

I've just booked in there, Thursday night only for me.


----------



## 2blue (Jul 7, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			I could fancy a little side bet, if anyone wants some shropshire specie.
		
Click to expand...

Go on then Darren as its not looking good for me in our H4H H/cap challenge ........ so do you want to go same as Fish & StuC, with Â£5 a card & a Â£5 for the cumulative at Sunningdale? 

Not long now :whoo:


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 7, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			I could fancy a little side bet, if anyone wants some shropshire specie.
		
Click to expand...

Seeing as I'm a Shropshire lad living abroad, I'll go in for that.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 7, 2017)

Seeing as I've already taxed Fishy at RSG/RCP, I fancy a bit more Kings road moolah, and as I've picked another double/BIM as my playing partners at Sunnydale, maybe a round Robin may be the order of the day.......


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 7, 2017)

Am happy to jump in on a little side bet action. 

Maybe once pairings announced be better to do it between ourselves......

So come on Liverbirdie, get it sorted instead of just name dropping your own &#128540;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 7, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Am happy to jump in on a little side bet action. 

Maybe once pairings announced be better to do it between ourselves......

So come on Liverbirdie, get it sorted instead of just name dropping your own &#63004;
		
Click to expand...

Your booked in with me for NZ morning round, matey - so we can have one on the day.

Be nice to see some Soton money coming the other way for a change.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 7, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Am happy to jump in on a little side bet action. 

Maybe once pairings announced be better to do it between ourselves......

So come on Liverbirdie, get it sorted instead of just name dropping your own &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

Where are the pairings lads? I want to know who I'm buying drinks for after they look for my balls.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 7, 2017)

Captainron said:



			Where are the pairings lads? I want to know who I'm buying drinks for after they look for my balls.
		
Click to expand...

Do one! Some of us have been busy this week!

I will get them done but I have got to find someone that will put up with you for a full day!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 7, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Your booked in with me for NZ morning round, matey - so we can have one on the day.

Be nice to see some Soton money coming the other way for a change.

Click to expand...

Cheeky git!

soton rules yeah. 

If I win you pay double the odds &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## IanM (Jul 7, 2017)

Wilson said:



			I've just booked in there, Thursday night only for me.
		
Click to expand...

That's at least three in there then......  better than drinking on your own.

Mind you, last time I was in there it was full of women to chat up.... about 1985 I think!


----------



## Region3 (Jul 7, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Do one! Some of us have been busy this week!

I will get them done but I have got to find someone that will put up with you for a full day!
		
Click to expand...

[video=youtube_share;kHp5AZ-4X9g]https://youtu.be/kHp5AZ-4X9g[/video]


----------



## Captainron (Jul 7, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Do one! Some of us have been busy this week!

I will get them done but I have got to find someone that will put up with you for a full day!
		
Click to expand...

&#127907;&#127907;&#127907;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 7, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Cheeky git!

soton rules yeah. 

If I win you pay double the odds &#62978;&#62978;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...



Well thats me playing with 3 of the unbiased footy fans on here with you,another double and BiM , cant find a fourth though.....


----------



## Fish (Jul 7, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Seeing as I've already taxed Fishy at RSG/RCP, I fancy a bit more Kings road moolah, and as I've picked another double/BIM as my playing partners at Sunnydale, maybe a round Robin may be the order of the day.......

Click to expand...

The Blues Brothers will take your hard earned &#128540;&#127948;&#65039;&#9971;&#65039;&#128031;&#128031;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 7, 2017)

Fish said:



			The Blues Brothers will take your hard earned &#63004;&#62412;&#65039;&#9971;&#65039;&#62495;&#62495;
		
Click to expand...

Here's that round Robin I was talking about :whoo:

We'll see mate, possibly one will, but both wont.:thup:


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 7, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:





Well thats me playing with 3 of the unbiased footy fans on here with you,another double and BiM , cant find a fourth though.....

Click to expand...

I got robbed by one scouser at Woodhall, I can't, no I WONT let another take my money. Can't wait LB.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 7, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:





Well thats me playing with 3 of the unbiased footy fans on here with you,another double and BiM , cant find a fourth though.....

Click to expand...

I hope you fair better than I against the blue bros than I did at Littlestone..... Links golf it would appear, is not my forte!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 7, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			I hope you fair better than I against the blue bros than I did at Littlestone..... Links golf it would appear, is not my forte!
		
Click to expand...

Only cos them large chaps dont sway in the wind, whereas an 8mph wind and I and up in another county.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 7, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			I got robbed by one scouser at Woodhall, I can't, no I WONT let another take my money. Can't wait LB.
		
Click to expand...

The last time I lost, I gave away a white fiver.


----------



## Crow (Jul 7, 2017)

I think that I could win this.

Yeah, I've been Tom Kite for two or more years, but I was out for a practice round on my own this evening (toting a new vintage set that I collected this morning, a bit of a bad buy if I'm going to be honest) and I hit a good iron shot and made a good chip, this could be the start of something big.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 7, 2017)

Stuey's just won an item on ebay, as his special top for Sunnydale....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/JAN-MOLBY...196427?hash=item1ec96a284b:g:s10AAOSwiQ9ZQsu~


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 7, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			The last time I lost, I gave away a white fiver.

Click to expand...

Bout time you parted with a more recent one then


----------



## Captainron (Jul 8, 2017)

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41JY0ehFIvL.jpg

I thought StuC wanted this?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 8, 2017)

Captainron said:



http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41JY0ehFIvL.jpg

I thought StuC wanted this?
		
Click to expand...

I've got 2, he's my favourite German ever

#mancrush. :rofl:.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 8, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Bout time you parted with a more recent one then
		
Click to expand...

He's not messing neither.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 8, 2017)

Fish said:



			Bet on then chap, best card/s on the day singular and accumulative. 

Â£5 bet on each card and Â£5 for best accumulative ðŸ˜ŽðŸŒï¸ðŸŸðŸŸ
		
Click to expand...

Is right mush,  I've told the kids "uncle" fish will be paying for their sweets :ears:


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 8, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			He's not messing neither.
		
Click to expand...

Fam I have to get back the money you took from me otherwise Mrs AD will have to for go her housekeeping money


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 8, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Fam I have to get back the money you took from me otherwise Mrs AD will have to for go her housekeeping money
		
Click to expand...

Good luck blud, but you're playing a proper shark in Liverbirdie :ears: :ears:


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 8, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Good luck blud, but you're playing a proper shark in Liverbirdie :ears: :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Had better bring suitable tackle then&#128170;&#128170;&#128170;


----------



## Fish (Jul 8, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Is right mush,  I've told the kids "uncle" fish will be paying for their sweets :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Better buy them some Kleenex, my 4 over gross on the back 9 this afternoon in our 36 hole silver championships saw me make buffer after a silly NR on the front 9 and buffer in the morning. 

 I've been struggling off the tee the last few weeks but it all came back today and if I hadn't got a silly double bogey on our 6th, it could have been a snip &#128540; 

But I'm saving my shots for the bigger bragging rights &#128540;&#128077;&#128526;&#127948;&#65039;&#128031;&#128031;


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 8, 2017)

Has the Curry Thread Disappeared or am I looking in the wrong place? Was it in AAG?


----------



## Fish (Jul 8, 2017)

Qwerty said:



			Has the Curry Thread Disappeared or am I looking in the wrong place? Was it in AAG?
		
Click to expand...

I'll resurrect it, I'm working on it still since Dave couldn't follow it through. 

I'm staying in Woking (Premier Inn) and have stayed there twice before with H4H's meets so I know the area and the pubs, so I'll get to work on it more early next week.


----------



## chellie (Jul 8, 2017)

Qwerty said:



			Has the Curry Thread Disappeared or am I looking in the wrong place? Was it in AAG?
		
Click to expand...

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...e-Curry&highlight=curry&p=1716453#post1716453


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 8, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			Any favourites for the big comp? My 3 tips are - Oh woe is me Jocko heads the betting for me, Qwertybobs will be steady as ever,

Who heads up the southern/midlands boys and girls? The Baby fade babe, Curly rich????
		
Click to expand...


C'mon mate you've seen me play recently, I've been rubbish for a while now
I'm backing NWJ,  I can't wait for his winners speech telling us How he chopped it round 

Or maybe a 26 hcapper with 4 posts and set of Titleist MBs 2-PW coming in with 51pts


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 8, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Good luck blud, but you're playing a proper shark in Liverbirdie :ears: :ears:
		
Click to expand...

What d'ya reckon, stu, think we are looking at that type of bet that we had at H4H, team totals?

Sunningdale only - 10-12-15 a side NW vs Fish's boys everyone pays Â£10 in, winners take Â£15 out, other fiver goes to H4H and the winners enjoy a nice 2-3 pints on the vanquished.......

You and fish can collect the results though, as we'll have loads on, pay out at NZ.

Over to the captains.......


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 8, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			What d'ya reckon, stu, think we are looking at that type of bet that we had at H4H, team totals?

Sunningdale only - 10-12-15 a side NW vs Fish's boys everyone pays Â£10 in, winners take Â£15 out, other fiver goes to H4H and the winners enjoy a nice 2-3 pints on the vanquished.......

You and fish can collect the results though, as we'll have loads on, pay out at NZ.

Over to the captains.......
		
Click to expand...

Nah, if the overall presentation isn't getting done til after the 36 holes are done it'll be too much fecking about with some people playing 36 holes and others playing 18, keep it to personal bets.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 8, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Nah, if the overall presentation isn't getting done til after the 36 holes are done it'll be too much fecking about with some people playing 36 holes and others playing 18, keep it to personal bets.
		
Click to expand...

Thats why I said do it for sunnydale only, yer pleb.


----------



## Fish (Jul 8, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			What d'ya reckon, stu, think we are looking at that type of bet that we had at H4H, team totals?

Sunningdale only - 10-12-15 a side NW vs Fish's boys everyone pays Â£10 in, winners take Â£15 out, other fiver goes to H4H and the winners enjoy a nice 2-3 pints on the vanquished.......

You and fish can collect the results though, as we'll have loads on, pay out at NZ.

Over to the captains.......
		
Click to expand...

I'll put a squad of 10 together to keep the numbers simple but do you have 10 NW migrants coming down ðŸ¤”


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 8, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thats why I said do it for sunnydale only, yer pleb.
		
Click to expand...

Sound, we're not having LQ in our squad


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 8, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Sound, we're not having LQ in our squad

Click to expand...

Thats your first good pick.

#betterthanMoyesey


----------



## Fish (Jul 8, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Sound, we're not having LQ in our squad

Click to expand...

Since when was Lincolnshire in the NW &#129300;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 8, 2017)

Fish said:



			Since when was Lincolnshire in the NW &#63764;
		
Click to expand...

We started building a wall cos of his numerous cross-border raids, now we know how much you love the NW, were digging a moat as well.


----------



## Fish (Jul 8, 2017)

I Await confirmation from this initial squad selection that there happy to put in a tenner, if so, here's my first draft. 

Fish 
Richart
Radbourne
2blue
Region3 
Anotherdouble
BlueinMunich
Darrenwilliams
AdamWilliams
TheDiablo


----------



## richart (Jul 8, 2017)

Fish said:



			I Await confirmation from this initial squad selection that there happy to put in a tenner, if so, here's my first draft. 

Fish 
Richart
Radbourne
2blue
Region3 
Anotherdouble
BlueinMunich
Darrenwilliams
AdamWilliams
TheDiablo
		
Click to expand...

I'm happy to join the dream team. :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 8, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thats your first good pick.

#betterthanMoyesey
		
Click to expand...




Stuart_C said:



			Sound, we're not having LQ in our squad

Click to expand...

Oi,  I wouldn't lower myself by been in your team.

2 shots a hole :rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 8, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			We started building a wall cos of his numerous cross-border raids, now we know how much you love the NW, were digging a moat as well.

Click to expand...

:clap::clap:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 8, 2017)

Fish said:



			I Await confirmation from this initial squad selection that there happy to put in a tenner, if so, here's my first draft. 

Fish 
Richart
Radbourne
2blue
Region3 
Anotherdouble
BlueinMunich
Darrenwilliams
AdamWilliams
TheDiablo
		
Click to expand...

My bench would beat your lot:rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 8, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Oi,  I wouldn't lower myself by been in your team.

2 shots a hole :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

You'd kill for 2 shots a hole :rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 8, 2017)

Fishy, you best get that big dog of yours working pal because I don't wanna hear any excuses :ears:

My provisional starting 10

Birchy
Chellie
Duffers
Junior
Jocko
Karl102
Liverbirdie
Liverpoolphil (he's got a scouse passport)
Qwerty
Stu


----------



## Fish (Jul 8, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Fishy, you best get that big dog of yours working pal because I don't wanna hear any excuses :ears:

My provisional starting 10

Birchy
Chellie
Duffers
Junior
Jocko
Karl102
Liverbirdie
Liverpoolphil (he's got a scouse passport)
Qwerty
Stu
		
Click to expand...

It's supposed to be NW migrants, he doesn't know his way up there &#128514;

I didn't see his name on the last list I cut & pasted either otherwise I'd have considered him &#129300;


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 8, 2017)

Fish said:



			It's supposed to be NW migrants, he doesn't know his way up there &#128514;

I didn't see his name on the last list I cut & pasted either otherwise I'd have considered him &#129300;
		
Click to expand...

Leg it mush, you're struggling that much you've got 2blue a hardened northerner in your side.

LP must've bailed, I'll replace him Gregbwfc.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 8, 2017)

I with you Fish. Shoulder to shoulder. Blue is the colour


----------



## Fish (Jul 8, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Leg it mush, you're struggling that much you've got 2blue a hardened northerner in your side.

LP has scouse blood, that's good enough for me.
		
Click to expand...

He's not even on the last updated list?

 It was clearly described by Pete as NW Vs my selection of the rest, that includes anyone not residing in NW, you didn't even want to do it so don't start giving it all the odds, pick NW names from the last updated list, or are you struggling that much you can't raise some decent competition from the mighty NW region &#128540;

Edit, ok you've got Greg&#128077;


----------



## Fish (Jul 8, 2017)

Fish said:



			I Await confirmation from this initial squad selection that there happy to put in a tenner, if so, here's my first draft. 

Fish 
Richart 
Radbourne
2blue
Region3 
Anotherdouble 
BlueinMunich
Darrenwilliams
AdamWilliams
TheDiablo
		
Click to expand...


Fish (confirmed)
Richart (confirmed)
Radbourne
2blue
Region3 
Anotherdouble (confirmed) 
BlueinMunich
Darrenwilliams
AdamWilliams
TheDiablo


----------



## paulw4701 (Jul 9, 2017)

Fish said:



			Fish (confirmed)
Richart (confirmed)
Radbourne
2blue
Region3 
Anotherdouble (confirmed) 
BlueinMunich
Darrenwilliams
AdamWilliams
TheDiablo
		
Click to expand...

Hi fish if you need another player I'm willing to play for your team


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 9, 2017)

Fish (confirmed)
Richart (confirmed)
Radbourne
2blue
Region3 
Anotherdouble (confirmed) 
BlueinMunich (confirmed)
Darrenwilliams
AdamWilliams
TheDiablo


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 9, 2017)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Fish (Jul 9, 2017)

Fish (confirmed)
Richart (confirmed)
Radbourne
2blue
Region3 
Anotherdouble (confirmed) 
BlueinMunich (confirmed)
Darrenwilliams
AdamWilliams
TheDiablo (confirmed)

Reserves
Paulw4701


----------



## Captainron (Jul 9, 2017)

Region 3 isn't there Robin


----------



## Fish (Jul 9, 2017)

Captainron said:



			Region 3 isn't there Robin
		
Click to expand...

That's a blow, just remembered it's his 2 mates going. 


Fish (confirmed)
Richart (confirmed)
Radbourne
2blue
Anotherdouble (confirmed) 
BlueinMunich (confirmed)
Darrenwilliams
AdamWilliams
TheDiablo (confirmed)
Paulw4701

Reserves


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 9, 2017)

If my provisional starting 10 could give me a yay or nay so I can get replacements if they don't want to part of the fun.

Birchy
Chellie
Duffers yay
GregBwfc
Junior
Jocko
Karl102
Liverbirdie yay
Qwerty
Stu yay


Looking at that list there's at least 3dark horse's in the pack who will threaten the overall place's.

We will do this!!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 9, 2017)

Fish said:



			That's a blow, just remembered it's his 2 mates going. 


Fish (confirmed)
Richart (confirmed)
Radbourne
2blue
Anotherdouble (confirmed) 
BlueinMunich (confirmed)
Darrenwilliams
AdamWilliams
TheDiablo (confirmed)
Paulw4701

Reserves
		
Click to expand...

Bung me on the reserves if you wish fish. I promise I play better on courses that aren't windy.......


----------



## Fish (Jul 9, 2017)

The Blues Brothers &#128526;

Fish (confirmed)
Richart (confirmed)
Radbourne
2blue
Anotherdouble (confirmed) 
BlueinMunich (confirmed)
Darrenwilliams
AdamWilliams
TheDiablo (confirmed)
Paulw4701 (confirmed)

Reserves
Papas1982


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 9, 2017)

Fish said:



			The Blues Brothers &#128526;

Fish (confirmed)
Richart (confirmed)
Radbourne
2blue
Anotherdouble (confirmed) 
BlueinMunich (confirmed)
Darrenwilliams
AdamWilliams
TheDiablo (confirmed)
Paulw4701 (confirmed)

Reserves
Papas1982
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprised you haven't picked Homer


----------



## Fish (Jul 9, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm surprised you haven't picked Homer 

Click to expand...

If his current form was good and stable I'd have no problem with Martin being in the team, but I know what all my current team are capable of. 

Some are very stable and some flit in & out but can really deliver at times. 

I've got a good mix if they all confirm and I'm confident we'll send you back up the M6 wondering where it all went wrong and saying to each other, 'oh well next year will be our year' &#128540;&#128514;&#127948;&#65039;&#128031;&#127907;


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 9, 2017)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]If my provisional starting 10 could give me a yay or nay so I can get replacements if they don't want to part of the fun.

Birchy
Chellie
Duffers yay
GregBwfc
Junior
Jocko
Karl102
Liverbirdie yay
Qwerty Aye
Stu yay



[/FONT]


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 9, 2017)

yay.... dont know what yay means as haven't looked at the whole thread....


----------



## Dando (Jul 9, 2017)

Fish said:



			The Blues Brothers ï˜Ž

Fish (confirmed)
Richart (confirmed)
Radbourne
2blue
Anotherdouble (confirmed) 
BlueinMunich (confirmed)
Darrenwilliams
AdamWilliams
TheDiablo (confirmed)
Paulw4701 (confirmed)

Reserves
Papas1982
		
Click to expand...

Fish, if you can't manage this team to a victory then I'll happily donate Â£10 to h4h


----------



## Fish (Jul 9, 2017)

Dando said:



			Fish, if you can't manage this team to a victory then I'll happily donate Â£10 to h4h
		
Click to expand...

So your betting against us ðŸ˜³

I want funds for H4H's but I'm going all out to win this, the bragging rights are huge ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 9, 2017)

Karl102 said:



			yay.... dont know what yay means as haven't looked at the whole thread....
		
Click to expand...

Yay -yes
Nay - no

Good Lad I knew you'd be up for it.


----------



## Junior (Jul 9, 2017)

Qwerty said:



If my provisional starting 10 could give me a yay or nay so I can get replacements if they don't want to part of the fun.

Birchy
Chellie
Duffers yay
GregBwfc
Junior Ayeeeeeeeeeee
Jocko
Karl102
Liverbirdie yay
Qwerty Aye
Stu yay





Click to expand...

Ayeeeeeeeeeee !!!  

Btw, what am I agreeing too and how much is it going to cost me???


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 9, 2017)

Junior said:



			Ayeeeeeeeeeee !!!  

Btw, what am I agreeing too and how much is it going to cost me???
		
Click to expand...

It'll be the easiest Â£15 you'll ever win 

Â£10 each  In the pot NW v southern fairies winners take Â£15 each the rest goes into the HFH fund


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 9, 2017)

If my provisional starting 10 could give me a yay or nay so I can get replacements if they don't want to part of the fun.

Birchy
Chellie
Duffers yay
GregBwfc
Junior. Yay
Jocko
Karl102  Yay
Liverbirdie yay
Qwerty Aye
Stu yay


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 9, 2017)

If my provisional starting 10 could give me a yay or nay so I can get replacements if they don't want to part of the fun.

Birchy
Chellie
Duffers yay
GregBwfc
Junior. Yay
Jocks  Aye :thup:
Karl102  Yay
Liverbirdie yay
Qwerty Aye
Stu yay


----------



## Fish (Jul 9, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			It'll be the easiest Â£10 you'll ever lose 

Â£10 each  In the pot NW v Fish's Select, then Fish'a team will take Â£15 each the rest goes into the HFH fund leaving you out of pocket ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

Let's get the facts right, this is not a North Vs South, it's NW Vs my (Fish's) team select because Pete bigged you all up and you've been left holding the baby, which is going to pish all over yous ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

ðŸŸðŸŸðŸŸðŸŸ


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 9, 2017)

image: http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/images/misc/quote_icon.png
Quote Originally Posted by Stuart_C
image: http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/images/buttons/viewpost-right.png
View Post
It'll be the easiest Â£10 you'll ever lose
image: http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/images/smilies/grinner.gif


Â£10 each In the pot NW v Fish's Select, then Fish'a team will take Â£15 each the rest goes into the HFH fund leaving you out of pocket ðŸ˜œ



Fish said:



			Let's get the facts right, this is not a North Vs South, it's NW Vs my (Fish's) team select because Pete bigged you all up and you've been left holding the baby, which is going to pish all over yous ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

ðŸŸðŸŸðŸŸðŸŸ
		
Click to expand...

You'd have to include your NZ points tally to even get close to my team :whoo:


----------



## Fish (Jul 9, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			image: http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/images/misc/quote_icon.png
Quote Originally Posted by Stuart_C
image: http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/images/buttons/viewpost-right.png
View Post
It'll be the easiest Â£10 you'll ever lose
image: http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/images/smilies/grinner.gif


Â£10 each In the pot NW v Fish's Select, then Fish'a team will take Â£15 each the rest goes into the HFH fund leaving you out of pocket ðŸ˜œ



You'd have to include your NZ points tally to even get close to my team :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

In your dreams, the higher you big yourself up, the bigger the fall ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 9, 2017)

NWJocko said:



			If my provisional starting 10 could give me a yay or nay so I can get replacements if they don't want to part of the fun.

Birchy
Chellie
Duffers yay
GregBwfc
Junior. Yay
Jocko Aye :thup:
Karl102  Yay
Liverbirdie yay
Qwerty Aye
Stu yay
		
Click to expand...

Is right jocko lid


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 9, 2017)

Fish said:



			In your dreams, the higher you big yourself up, the bigger the fall &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

Just make sure you book two tables at the curry house, I don't wanna be sitting amongst your losers :ears:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jul 9, 2017)

Fish what night you talking about for the curry?


----------



## Fish (Jul 9, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			Fish what night you talking about for the curry?
		
Click to expand...

After Sunningdale as that's the only night I'm staying over.


----------



## chellie (Jul 9, 2017)

If my provisional starting 10 could give me a yay or nay so I can get replacements if they don't want to part of the fun.

Birchy
Chellie Aye from me:thup:
Duffers yay
GregBwfc
Junior. Yay
Jocks  Aye
Karl102  Yay
Liverbirdie yay
Qwerty Aye
Stu yay

Bung Simon down as reserve if needed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 9, 2017)

When are the final details coming out - draw etc


----------



## 2blue (Jul 9, 2017)

Ruddy hell......  the things that happen when your attention slips for a minute....  

The Blues Brothers &#128526;

Fish (confirmed)
Richart (confirmed)
Radbourne
2blue (confirmed) 
Anotherdouble (confirmed) 
BlueinMunich (confirmed)
Darrenwilliams
AdamWilliams
TheDiablo (confirmed)
Paulw4701 (confirmed)

Reserves
Papas1982


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 10, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			When are the final details coming out - draw etc
		
Click to expand...

in the next few days. 

Just waiting for for some info from sunningdale then I will email everyone with gate codes, dress codes etc.

its hard work sorting the draw out as I have to find someone who will put up with me for 8 hrs


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 10, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			in the next few days. 

Just waiting for for some info from sunningdale then I will email everyone with gate codes, dress codes etc.

its hard work sorting the draw out as I have to find someone who will put up with me for 8 hrs 

Click to expand...

Thanks for this. Think I'm in the same boat with finding someone to put up with me chopping my way round for two rounds, and potentially getting some of it on camera!


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm in! Just need to find some accommodation now.


----------



## DRW (Jul 10, 2017)

The Blues Brothers &#62990;

Fish (confirmed)
Richart (confirmed)
Radbourne (confirmed)
2blue (confirmed) 
Anotherdouble (confirmed) 
BlueinMunich (confirmed)
Darrenwilliams (confirmed)
AdamWilliams (confirmed)
TheDiablo (confirmed)
Paulw4701 (confirmed)

The thread goes mental since last logging on, but I/Adam are in.


----------



## DRW (Jul 10, 2017)

2blue said:



			Go on then Darren as its not looking good for me in our H4H H/cap challenge
		
Click to expand...




Jimaroid said:



			Seeing as I'm a Shropshire lad living abroad, I'll go in for that. 

Click to expand...

As in for the team event, would be happy to do a Â£1 morning, Â£1 afternoon and Â£1 overall for bragging rights, and some rare Shropshire species. Roll up roll up come get your shorpshire species:ears:


----------



## paulw4701 (Jul 10, 2017)

Fish if you are looking for Indian restaurants near sunningdale there are two in sunninghill 5 mins away from sunningdale in my opinion Maya is the better of the 2 the other is the rajvook you will need to book early as they are both very popular


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 10, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			The Blues Brothers &#62990;

Fish (confirmed)
Richart (confirmed)
Radbourne (confirmed)
2blue (confirmed) 
Anotherdouble (confirmed) 
BlueinMunich (confirmed)
Darrenwilliams (confirmed)
AdamWilliams (confirmed)
TheDiablo (confirmed)
Paulw4701 (confirmed)

The thread goes mental since last logging on, but I/Adam are in.
		
Click to expand...

No ladies, no forum legends like Homer, the only high handicapper being the captain....

#Fishplayingitsafe


----------



## richart (Jul 10, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			No ladies, no forum legends like Homer, the only high ehandicapper being the captain....

#Fishplayingitsafe
		
Click to expand...

sounds like a worried man to me.

I assume the blue brothers are allowed a white hoop or two.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 10, 2017)

richart said:



			sounds like a worried man to me.

I assume the blue brothers are allowed a white hoop or two.

Click to expand...

You'll have a few twitchy hoops come 27th July.:whoo:


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			in the next few days. 

Just waiting for for some info from sunningdale then I will email everyone with gate codes, dress codes etc.

its hard work sorting the draw out as I have to find someone who will put up with me for 8 hrs 

Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Thanks for this. Think I'm in the same boat with finding someone to put up with me chopping my way round for two rounds, and potentially getting some of it on camera!
		
Click to expand...

Well there's 2/3 of your group..........


----------



## Fish (Jul 10, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			No ladies, no forum legends like Homer, the only high handicapper being the captain....

#Fishplayingitsafe
		
Click to expand...

&#128514; Been doing some homework on my team have you &#128540;, got you already on the ropes have I &#128540; 

#FishPlayingItToWin &#128526;

&#128031;&#128031;&#128031;


----------



## Fish (Jul 10, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Well there's 2/3 of your group..........
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I reckon LQ, Homie & Paperboy would be a good threesome, I'd insist they go out last though and they might need miners helmets as they'll all end up Chuck Norris #MissingInAction &#128540;&#128514;&#128514;

&#128521;


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 10, 2017)

Fish said:



			Yeah, I reckon LQ, Homie & Paperboy would be a good threesome, I'd insist they go out last though and they might need miners helmets as they'll all end up Chuck Norris #MissingInAction &#128540;&#128514;&#128514;

&#128521;
		
Click to expand...

Simon was talking about pulling out when we were at Forest Pines. Hope he is sticking with it and playing Sunningdale


----------



## Fish (Jul 10, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Simon was talking about pulling out when we were at Forest Pines. Hope he is sticking with it and playing Sunningdale
		
Click to expand...

From what I've read elsewhere he's been practising a lot and is playing, he's not a quitter &#128077;&#127948;&#65039;


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 10, 2017)

Fish said:



			From what I've read elsewhere he's been practising a lot and is playing, he's not a quitter &#128077;&#127948;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

Great to hear Robin


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 10, 2017)

Fish said:



			Yeah, I reckon LQ, Homie & Paperboy would be a good threesome, I'd insist they go out last though and they might need miners helmets as they'll all end up Chuck Norris #MissingInAction &#128540;&#128514;&#128514;

&#128521;
		
Click to expand...

What has paperboy done to deserve to play 36 holes with Lincoln chomper?


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 10, 2017)

If my provisional starting 10 could give me a yay or nay so I can get replacements if they don't want to part of the fun.

Birchy
Chellie
Duffers yay
GregBwfc yay
Junior. Yay
Jocks Aye 
Karl102 Yay
Liverbirdie yay
Qwerty Aye
Stu yay


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 10, 2017)

Fish said:



			From what I've read elsewhere he's been practising a lot and is playing, he's not a quitter &#128077;&#127948;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

Only twice a week for a hour fella, got the old G15's out of the garage. Still not hitting it brilliantly but hey ho!

I'm out for the crack and a few bevy's to be honest now!


----------



## Fish (Jul 10, 2017)

Right, for those staying in the Woking area on Thursday night after we've played Sunningdale I am currently speaking to Eastern & Oriental Restaurant for us to all gather and eat.   

I really need some numbers of who would like to join me and add them on HERE asap please.

Obviously this is also open to forumers who live in the area who may not be playing but would like to meet some of us and here some stories from the days golfing extravaganza


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 10, 2017)

Fish said:



			Right, for those staying in the Woking area on Thursday night after we've played Sunningdale I am currently speaking to Eastern & Oriental Restaurant for us to all gather and eat.   

I really need some numbers of who would like to join me and add them on HERE asap please.

Obviously this is also open to forumers who live in the area who may not be playing but would like to meet some of us and here some stories from the days golfing extravaganza 

Click to expand...

What time are you thinking for this? 

To give you some times.

Our 1st tee time in the afternoon is 14.00 and we are all going from the 1st

we also have afternoon tea included afterwards at Sunningdale.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 10, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			What has paperboy done to deserve to play 36 holes with Lincoln chomper?
		
Click to expand...

At least I am not putting up with you.

2 shots a hole chomptastic :whoo:


----------



## chellie (Jul 10, 2017)

gregbwfc said:



			If my provisional starting 10 could give me a yay or nay so I can get replacements if they don't want to part of the fun.

Birchy
Chellie
Duffers yay
GregBwfc yay
Junior. Yay
Jocks Aye 
Karl102 Yay
Liverbirdie yay
Qwerty Aye
Stu yay
		
Click to expand...

You've missed my Aye off Andy!!


----------



## Fish (Jul 10, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			What time are you thinking for this? 

To give you some times.

Our 1st tee time in the afternoon is 14.00 and we are all going from the 1st

we also have afternoon tea included afterwards at Sunningdale.
		
Click to expand...

It can be anytime I ask for. 

What does afternoon tea & Buck's Fizz consist of?


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 10, 2017)

chellie said:



			You've missed my Aye off Andy!!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Anne, had a right Tommy Dickfingers moment copying and pasting before 

If my provisional starting 10 could give me a yay or nay so I can get replacements if they don't want to part of the fun.

Birchy
Chellie Aye
Duffers yay
GregBwfc yay
Junior. Yay
Jocks Aye 
Karl102 Yay
Liverbirdie yay
Qwerty Aye
Stu yay


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 10, 2017)

Think I mentioned this some 40 pages ago......

If anyone needs a lift Thursday morning. Either pick up from station or just fancies having a pint or two after golf and doesn't wanna drive. 

Happy to ferry people about. Have space for 2/3 extra depending on golf gear.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 10, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Think I mentioned this some 40 pages ago......

If anyone needs a lift Thursday morning. Either pick up from station or just fancies having a pint or two after golf and doesn't wanna drive. 

Happy to ferry people about. Have space for 2/3 extra depending on golf gear.
		
Click to expand...

Me please, and as one of your playing partners on the Thursday, already sorted with BiM also.:thup:

Im right by the station at the travelodge, if thats ok. The wrong side of the tracks though........typical scouser.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 10, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Me please, and as one of your playing partners on the Thursday, already sorted with BiM also.:thup:

Im right by the station at the travelodge, if thats ok. The wrong side of the tracks though........typical scouser.

Click to expand...

https://www.travelodge.co.uk/hotels...mpaign=GHA_Woking_Central&WT.tsrc=GHA_Organic

this one?

No problem. Am there Thursday night so can get ya to New Zealand too if needed.


----------



## 2blue (Jul 10, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Think I mentioned this some 40 pages ago......

If anyone needs a lift Thursday morning. Either pick up from station or just fancies having a pint or two after golf and doesn't wanna drive. 

Happy to ferry people about. Have space for 2/3 extra depending on golf gear.
		
Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			Me please, and as one of your playing partners on the Thursday, already sorted with BiM also.:thup:

Im right by the station at the travelodge, if thats ok. The wrong side of the tracks though........typical scouser.

Click to expand...

ME PLEASE.....  I'm in Woking Central same place as Pete & would welcome a lift :thup:


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 10, 2017)

2blue said:



			ME PLEASE.....  I'm in Woking Central same place as Pete & would welcome a lift :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No problem mate. 

Will organise it nearer time once got ideas of tee times etc.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 11, 2017)

Greg it's good to see you in pal how's the injury been?

Birchy
Boxman yay
Chellie Aye
Duffers yay
GregBwfc yay
Junior. Yay
Jocks Aye 
Karl102 Yay
Liverbirdie yay
Qwerty Aye
Simon yay
Stu yay

Any more NW'ers who wanna be part of my squad who I've missed off, stick your names down it's open to all regardless of form. 

Forms temporary.

I might become a non playing El capitano


----------



## Fish (Jul 11, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Greg it's good to see you in pal how's the injury been?

Birchy
Boxman yay
Chellie Aye
Duffers yay
GregBwfc yay
Junior. Yay
Jocks Aye 
Karl102 Yay
Liverbirdie yay
Qwerty Aye
Simon yay
Stu yay

Any more NW'ers who wanna be part of my squad who I've missed off, stick your names down it's open to all regardless of form. 

Forms temporary.

I might become a non playing El capitano 

Click to expand...

This was initially 10 a side, you now have 12 confirmed and are asking for more, can we confirm a stable number please so I can work to something, it's not like collecting hubcaps you know :smirk:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 11, 2017)

Fish said:



			This was initially 10 a side, you now have 12 confirmed and are asking for more, can we confirm a stable number please so I can work to something, it's not like collecting hubcaps you know :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

You might need to bring in some Scottish ringers.....


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 11, 2017)

Fish said:



			This was initially 10 a side, you now have 12 confirmed and are asking for more, can we confirm a stable number please so I can work to something, it's not like collecting hubcaps you know :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

It was always a provisional team as I couldn't remember everyone that were going.......Seeing as I've got a small pool of sharks  to pick from, it's only right as captain of the NW to do the best for those fine people not me!!

I'm picking a squad then my 10 will be picked accordingly.

We're the underdogs purely because you've got twice as many to pick from  but I believe in my people.

Up the NW'ers :whoo:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 11, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			You might need to bring in some Scottish ringers.....
		
Click to expand...

Oi you he's got enough ringers :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Jul 11, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			It was always a provisional team as I couldn't remember everyone that were going.......Seeing as I've got a small pool of sharks  to pick from, it's only right as captain of the NW to do the best for those fine people not me!!

I'm picking a squad then my 10 will be picked accordingly.

We're the underdogs purely because you've got twice as many to pick from  but I believe in my people.

Up the NW'ers :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

You've got 12 listed so we'll up it to 12 a side &#128077;


----------



## Fish (Jul 11, 2017)

The Blues Brothers &#62990;

Fish (confirmed) &#128031;
Richart (confirmed)
Radbourne (confirmed)
2blue (confirmed) 
Anotherdouble (confirmed) 
BlueinMunich (confirmed)
Darrenwilliams (confirmed)
AdamWilliams (confirmed)
TheDiablo (confirmed)
Paulw4701 (confirmed)
Papas1972 (confirmed)
FairwayDodger

&#128526;


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 11, 2017)

Bah! Looks like I got missed on the list of gamblers.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 11, 2017)

The Blues Brothers &#62990;

Fish (confirmed) &#128031;
Richart (confirmed)
Radbourne (confirmed)
2blue (confirmed) 
Anotherdouble (confirmed) 
BlueinMunich (confirmed)
Darrenwilliams (confirmed)
AdamWilliams (confirmed)
TheDiablo (confirmed)
Paulw4701 (confirmed)
Papas1972 (confirmed)
FairwayDodger (confirmed)


Will get practicing my southern counties accent...


----------



## Fish (Jul 11, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			The Blues Brothers &#62990;

Fish (confirmed) &#128031;
Richart (confirmed)
Radbourne (confirmed)
2blue (confirmed) 
Anotherdouble (confirmed) 
BlueinMunich (confirmed)
Darrenwilliams (confirmed)
AdamWilliams (confirmed)
TheDiablo (confirmed)
Paulw4701 (confirmed)
Papas1972 (confirmed)
FairwayDodger (confirmed)


Will get practicing my southern counties accent... 

Click to expand...

Welcome to the Blues Brothers & Sisters


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 11, 2017)

What we looking at for this, Singles Matchplay ?


----------



## Captainron (Jul 11, 2017)

Qwerty said:



			What we looking at for this, Singles Matchplay ?
		
Click to expand...

Only way StuC will get a match is by using Paul O'Grady.........


----------



## Fish (Jul 11, 2017)

Qwerty said:



			What we looking at for this, Singles Matchplay ?
		
Click to expand...

I think the day is a stableford format, if you mean the teams, then the cards (points) are simply added from all those in the team to give an overall team winning score.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 11, 2017)

Qwerty said:



			What we looking at for this, Singles Matchplay ?
		
Click to expand...

No mate, we cant let it interfere with the main comps and draws too much. This is just a side interest for a laugh and to raise a little bit for H4H also.

Something like the total stableford points of both teams for the two sunningdale rounds added together, or best 8 from 12......will leave that up to Stu and Fish, bash,bosh.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 11, 2017)

Fish said:



			You've got 12 listed so we'll up it to 12 a side &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

No, keep it to 10.


----------



## Fish (Jul 11, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			No, keep it to 10.
		
Click to expand...

Best 10 from 12 then, that's a fair compromise.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 11, 2017)

I'll play for you Rob if you need another 'southerner'


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 11, 2017)

Last post before I book myself a room for this trip. Does anyone want to share a room on Wed & Thurs in or near Woking?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 11, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Last post before I book myself a room for this trip. Does anyone want to share a room on Wed & Thurs in or near Woking?
		
Click to expand...

I took advantage of early bookings so cant ament the rooms i'm afraid mate.

if you go travelodge, summer2017 will get you 15% off.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jul 11, 2017)

Another Blue if required &#128153;


----------



## Fish (Jul 11, 2017)

Captainron said:



			I'll play for you Rob if you need another 'southerner'
		
Click to expand...




HDID Kenny said:



			Another Blue if required &#128153;
		
Click to expand...

Cheers guys but I've got 12 confirmed with only 10 to count currently, I know the North West is supposed to be blessed with good golfers, but it would seem they can't pull a crowd a when needed


----------



## Captainron (Jul 11, 2017)

Fish said:



			Cheers guys but I've got 12 confirmed with only 10 to count currently, I know the North West is supposed to be blessed with good golfers, but it would seem they can't pull a crowd a when needed 

Click to expand...

A pox on you and your band of southerners!

We shall organise a Rebel army to take down both the marauding Northerners and the Southern pretenders.......

1)Captainron
2)HDIDKenny


Anyone else want to team up against the others?


----------



## Fish (Jul 11, 2017)

Captainron said:



			A pox on you and your band of southerners!

We shall organise a Rebel army to take down both the marauding Northerners and the Southern pretenders.......

1)Captainron
2)HDIDKenny
3)Lincoln Quaker ('cause no one else will have him)

Anyone else want to team up against the others?
		
Click to expand...

  I'm shocked, but, then I saw the first 3 names on your list, I took a minute to contain myself and then rightly.............pished myself.....:rofl::rofl:

Just as a casing point, we are not 'Southerners', they are my band of 'Blues Brothers' (and sister) against the North West Massive, however, I'm sure they won't mind an additional team being formed under the guise of 'Hackers Unite' :whoo:

The entry is Â£10 per team member/player (12 per team), that with 3 teams will yield Â£360 in the pot, 10 of the 12 accumulative scores from the 2 rounds will form the winning score, I suggest the winning team receives Â£20 per member/player (Â£240.00) with the balance of Â£120 going to H4H's, how does that sound.

Do we now have 3 teams?

Edit:  LQ has jumped ship already :rofl:


----------



## Captainron (Jul 11, 2017)

Fish said:



  I'm shocked, but, then I saw the first 3 names on your list, I took a minute to contain myself and then rightly.............pished myself.....:rofl::rofl:

Just as a casing point, we are not 'Southerners', they are my band of 'Blues Brothers' (and sister) against the North West Massive, however, I'm sure they won't mind an additional team being formed under the guise of 'Hackers Unite' :whoo:

The entry is Â£10 per team member/player (12 per team), that with 3 teams will yield Â£360 in the pot, I suggest the winning team receives Â£20 per member/player (Â£240.00) with the balance of Â£120 going to H4H's, how does that sound.

Do we now have 3 teams?

Edit:  LQ has jumped ship already :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I am up for it if we can gather a team of 12 together.


----------



## Fish (Jul 11, 2017)

Captainron said:



			I am up for it if we can gather a team of 12 together.
		
Click to expand...

Down to you my good man, get working on it :thup:


----------



## chimpo1 (Jul 11, 2017)

I will join "hackers unite", sign me up.  In for a penny and all that.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 11, 2017)

Fish said:



  I'm shocked, but, then I saw the first 3 names on your list, I took a minute to contain myself and then rightly.............pished myself.....:rofl::rofl:

Just as a casing point, we are not 'Southerners', they are my band of 'Blues Brothers' (and sister) against the North West Massive, however, I'm sure they won't mind an additional team being formed under the guise of 'Hackers Unite' :whoo:

The entry is Â£10 per team member/player (12 per team), that with 3 teams will yield Â£360 in the pot, 10 of the 12 accumulative scores from the 2 rounds will form the winning score, I suggest the winning team receives Â£20 per member/player (Â£240.00) with the balance of Â£120 going to H4H's, how does that sound.

Do we now have 3 teams?

Edit:  LQ has jumped ship already :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Looks good, split wise.:thup:

If they struggle to get 12, but they get a good number, we can always take the last two added names of our teams, at least if we get 30. A Scottish/Yorkies team has a certain ring about it.......good luck getting the money out of them though.:rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 11, 2017)

Fish said:



			Right, for those staying in the Woking area on Thursday night after we've played Sunningdale I am currently speaking to Eastern & Oriental Restaurant for us to all gather and eat.   

I really need some numbers of who would like to join me and add them on HERE asap please.

Obviously this is also open to forumers who live in the area who may not be playing but would like to meet some of us and here some stories from the days golfing extravaganza 

Click to expand...

Robin,

I have just done all the tee times etc.

Afternoon we are teeing off from 14.04 in 8 min intervals all from the 1st tee as that's what Sunningdale will only let us do.

As we have 22 slots we are looking at 14.04-16.52

Just to warn you, it may be a late one.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 11, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Robin,

I have just done all the tee times etc.

Afternoon we are teeing off from 14.04 in 8 min intervals all from the 1st tee as that's what Sunningdale will only let us do.

As we have 22 slots we are looking at 14.04-16.52

Just to warn you, it may be a late one.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe a trial of 2019 laws.....

3 minutes hunting in the rough for my balls!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 11, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Robin,

I have just done all the tee times etc.

Afternoon we are teeing off from 14.04 in 8 min intervals all from the 1st tee as that's what Sunningdale will only let us do.

As we have 22 slots we are looking at 14.04-16.52

Just to warn you, it may be a late one.
		
Click to expand...

If it will help as I live fairly locally I'll go out towards the end


----------



## fenwayrich (Jul 11, 2017)

Captainron said:



			A pox on you and your band of southerners!

We shall organise a Rebel army to take down both the marauding Northerners and the Southern pretenders.......

1)Captainron
2)HDIDKenny


Anyone else want to team up against the others?
		
Click to expand...

Captainron, I am not a regular at these meets but I did play with you at Alwoodley a couple of years ago (prodigious length, but not always in the right direction as I recall). My CV - very short but straight off the tee, crap iron player, half decent putter. From the fine golfing county of Nottinghamshire, so neither Northern or Southern.

 Happy to put my name down for consideration.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 11, 2017)

fenwayrich said:



			Captainron,  (prodigious length, but not always in the right direction as I recall).
		
Click to expand...

 :rofl:

don't worry, he hasn't changed one bit :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Jul 11, 2017)

Hackers Unite ðŸ˜œ

Captainron
HDIDkenny
Chimpo1
Fenwayrich

Let's see some support for this 3rd team, Â£10 in the pot with the chance to double your money ðŸ‘

12 names will hopefully join Hackers Unite where the best 10 stableford scores fron 12 players over the 36 holes will reveal the team champions. 

Captainron is your leader ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 11, 2017)

Edit - Duuuhhhuuuuu.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 11, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



			Bah! Looks like I got missed on the list of gamblers. 

Click to expand...

Hackers united?


----------



## Captainron (Jul 11, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hackers united?
		
Click to expand...

That name is terrible

I will work something out and let you know.

All comers welcome to join the team &#128513;


----------



## Captainron (Jul 11, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			:rofl:

don't worry, he hasn't changed one bit :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

At least I have the ability to. The inclination might be missing though. I could be average if I really tried.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 11, 2017)

So as it stands the team is thus. We need a few more...

Captainron
HDIDkenny
Chimpo1
Fenwayrich
Jimaroid


----------



## 2blue (Jul 12, 2017)

Team-3-United??.....  well come on then
Captainron
HDIDkenny
Chimpo1
Fenwayrich
Jimaroid
LQ
LQ's travel mates


----------



## Fish (Jul 12, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hackers united?
		
Click to expand...

It's Hackers Unite, as in a coming together of..........erm, Hackers &#128540;&#128514;&#128514;&#127948;&#65039;


&#128031;


----------



## Captainron (Jul 12, 2017)

Captainron said:



			That name is terrible

I will work something out and let you know.

All comers welcome to join the team &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

Robin. I will let you know the name of the team.
LQ doesn't want to partake but I will put Dan in the team


----------



## Fish (Jul 12, 2017)

Captainron said:



			Robin. I will let you know the name of the team.
LQ doesn't want to partake but I will put Dan in the team
		
Click to expand...

Team selection and its name is all yours mate, 2blue stuck LQ's name in not me. 

I'm sure you'll get the 12 names needed, worse case scenario is Stu & I will give you our last 1 or 2 names to make your team up and it becomes 10 a side with all to count &#128077;&#127948;&#65039;&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 12, 2017)

2blue said:



			Team-3-United??.....  well come on then
Captainron
HDIDkenny
Chimpo1
Fenwayrich
Jimaroid
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Dave, I am more concerned with organising the event.


----------



## DRW (Jul 12, 2017)

Fish said:



			Team selection and its name is all yours mate, 2blue stuck LQ's name in not me. 

I'm sure you'll get the 12 names needed, worse case scenario is Stu & I will give you our last 1 or 2 names to make your team up and it becomes 10 a side with all to count &#62541;&#62412;&#65039;&#9971;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

Robin,

I would be happy to go across to captainrons team if needed, would be nice to be in an opposite team to my son, so we can have a bit of banter between ourselves on the day


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 12, 2017)

Captainron said:



			Robin. I will let you know the name of the team.
LQ doesn't want to partake but I will put Dan in the team
		
Click to expand...

If your extremely desperate for players then I'll join in. If you get enough then I'll not bother, I'm not really expecting much from my golf due to rebuilding a swing and confidence.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jul 12, 2017)

Ok, since it's for charity count me in.  I can ask the other Barnsley lads as well.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 12, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Robin,

I would be happy to go across to captainrons team if needed, would be nice to be in an opposite team to my son, so we can have a bit of banter between ourselves on the day
		
Click to expand...

Abandon ship.......


----------



## IanM (Jul 12, 2017)

A gang of my former colleagues had a Society at New Z a few days ago... some fell foul of the "sock" and "jacket and tie" rule.... read the instructions carefully as they are enforced!  I am sure Sunningdale is no different


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 12, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			If it will help as I live fairly locally I'll go out towards the end
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Homer :thup:, I will put you out last in the PM round.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 12, 2017)

Paperboy said:



			If your extremely desperate for players then I'll join in. If you get enough then I'll not bother, I'm not really expecting much from my golf due to rebuilding a swing and confidence.
		
Click to expand...

Well done mate


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 12, 2017)

If anyone is still looking on this thread who hasnâ€™t expressed an interest itâ€™s still not too late to put your name down incase we do have any late cancellations.

We may have one place available very soon.

Pease send me a PM if you would like to be added to the reserve list.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2017)

IanM said:



			A gang of my former colleagues had a Society at New Z a few days ago... some fell foul of the "sock" and "jacket and tie" rule.... read the instructions carefully as they are enforced!  I am sure Sunningdale is no different
		
Click to expand...

What is it?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 12, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			What is it?
		
Click to expand...

We'll be posting dress codes up a week or so before the event, so you can get this ironed:-


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			We'll be posting dress codes up a week or so before the event, so you can get this ironed:-






Click to expand...

Can't get the link but I'm guessing it's a tent??

You just make sure your Slim fitting  terrace wear is nowhere to be seen :ears:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 12, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			We'll be posting dress codes up a week or so before the event, so you can get this ironed:-






Click to expand...

My demob suit I borrowed from you is ready to go.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 12, 2017)

IanM said:



			A gang of my former colleagues had a Society at New Z a few days ago... some fell foul of the "sock" and "jacket and tie" rule.... read the instructions carefully as they are enforced!  I am sure Sunningdale is no different
		
Click to expand...

I will be posting dress codes etc next week, let me just get the draws finalised this week.

I have got a job to do as well in the week as well as this small trip we have organised


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I will be posting dress codes etc next week, let me just get the draws finalised this week.

I have got a job to do as well in the week as well as this small trip we have organised 

Click to expand...

It seems you need to address your time management skills


----------



## IanM (Jul 12, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I will be posting dress codes etc next week, let me just get the draws finalised this week.

I have got a job to do as well in the week as well as this small trip we have organised 

Click to expand...


...apologies for not adding "when they come out!"


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 12, 2017)

Proper Scouse outfits... :rofl:



Stuart_C said:



			Can't get the link but I'm guessing it's a tent??

You just make sure your Slim fitting  terrace wear is nowhere to be seen :ears:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chellie (Jul 12, 2017)

I need to know if there are any rules re shortness of skirts please.


----------



## Fish (Jul 12, 2017)

chellie said:



			I need to know if there are any rules re shortness of skirts please.
		
Click to expand...

Put a picture up of you wearing yours standing at address and removing a ball from the hole and I'll give you my opinion&#128540;&#128540;


----------



## chellie (Jul 12, 2017)

Fish said:



			Put a picture up of you wearing yours standing at address and removing a ball from the hole and I'll give you my opinion&#63004;&#63004;
		
Click to expand...

PMSL, tea over keyboard moment.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



View attachment 23094
 Proper Scouse outfits... :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Only Barnsey pulled that rig out off.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 12, 2017)

chellie said:



			PMSL, tea over keyboard moment.
		
Click to expand...

Michelle Wee v Chellie


----------



## chellie (Jul 12, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			Michelle Wee v Chellie 

Click to expand...

Lol's.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 12, 2017)

chellie said:



			I need to know if there are any rules re shortness of skirts please.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, Anne, just the universal ones.

If its not a short skirt, show some cleavage, but never both.


----------



## chellie (Jul 12, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes, Anne, just the universal ones.

If its not a short skirt, show some cleavage, but never both.

Click to expand...

PMSL


----------



## Fish (Jul 13, 2017)

Teams to date for the 36 holes at Sunnigdale only.

The entry is Â£10 per team member/player (12 per team), that with 3 teams will yield Â£360 in the pot, 10 of the 12 accumulative stableford scores from the 2 rounds will form the winning score, the winning team receives Â£20 per member/player (Â£240.00) with the balance of Â£120 going to H4H's.

Blues Brothers & Sister (1)

1/ Fish (confirmed) ðŸŸ
2/ Richart (confirmed)
3/ Radbourne (confirmed)
4/ 2blue (confirmed) 
5/ Anotherdouble (confirmed) 
6/ BlueinMunich (confirmed)
7/ Darrenwilliams (confirmed)
8/ AdamWilliams (confirmed)
9/ TheDiablo (confirmed)
10/ Paulw4701 (confirmed)
11/ Papas1972 (confirmed)
12/ FairwayDodger


North West Massive (2)

1/ Stu
2/ Birchy
3/ Boxman yay
4/ Chellie Aye
5/ Duffers yay
6/ GregBwfc yay
7/ Junior. Yay
8/ Jocks Aye 
9/ Karl102 Yay
10/ Liverbirdie yay
11/ Qwerty Aye
12/ Simon yay


Team (3)

1/ Captainron
2/ HDIDkenny
3/ Chimpo1
4/ Fenwayrich
5/ Jimaroid
6/ Paperboy
7/ Chiefi0 
8/
9/
10/
11/
12/

Team 3 requires some more players please, it's only a tenner with the opportunity to double your money and contribute to our H4H's fund raising, but more importantly, the bragging rights for the winning team will be unmeasurable :thup:


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jul 13, 2017)

Fish said:



			Teams to date for the 36 holes at Sunnigdale only.

The entry is Â£10 per team member/player (12 per team), that with 3 teams will yield Â£360 in the pot, 10 of the 12 accumulative stableford scores from the 2 rounds will form the winning score, the winning team receives Â£20 per member/player (Â£240.00) with the balance of Â£120 going to H4H's.


Team (3)

1/ Captainron
2/ HDIDkenny
3/ Chimpo1
4/ Fenwayrich
5/ Jimaroid
6/ Paperboy
7/ Chiefi0 
8/ Wes
9/ Barnsley Dave
10/
11/
12/

Team 3 requires some more players please, it's only a tenner with the opportunity to double your money and contribute to our H4H's fund raising, but more importantly, the bragging rights for the winning team will be unmeasurable :thup:
		
Click to expand...

The Yorkshire lads are in.


----------



## IanM (Jul 13, 2017)

chellie said:



			I need to know if there are any rules re shortness of skirts please.
		
Click to expand...

..yes.  Fish must not wear his....

(and happy to put in a H4H Tenner for a team appropriate for a Surrey born Southerner who lives in Wales!


----------



## Fish (Jul 13, 2017)

Team 3 (Waifs & Strays) :smirk:

1/ Captainron
2/ HDIDkenny
3/ Chimpo1
4/ Fenwayrich
5/ Jimaroid
6/ Paperboy
7/ Chiefi0 
8/ Wes
9/ Barnsley Dave
10/ IanM
11/
12/

Oi, I'm doing your job here Cam, you owe me a few :cheers:


----------



## JamesR (Jul 13, 2017)

I'll join!

Team 3 (Waifs & Strays) :smirk:

1/ Captainron
2/ HDIDkenny
3/ Chimpo1
4/ Fenwayrich
5/ Jimaroid
6/ Paperboy
7/ Chiefi0 
8/ Wes
9/ Barnsley Dave
10/ IanM
11/ JamesR
12/


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 13, 2017)

Notice JB is never seen standing next to the Spice Girls on the pitch. Hemel legend! 



Stuart_C said:



			Only Barnsey pulled that rig out off.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## sam85 (Jul 13, 2017)

Go on then I'll be 12th man.

Team 3 (Waifs & Strays) image: http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/images/smilies/smirkings.gif
:smirk:

 1/ Captainron
 2/ HDIDkenny
 3/ Chimpo1
 4/  Fenwayrich
 5/ Jimaroid
 6/ Paperboy
 7/ Chiefi0 
 8/ Wes
 9/  Barnsley Dave
 10/ IanM
 11/ JamesR
 12/ Sam85 
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...nd-27-28-July-2017/page30#58omMDA58QpjOKxj.99


----------



## Fish (Jul 13, 2017)

Teams are now all confirmed for the 36 hole Team Challenge at Sunningdale.

The entry is Â£10 per team member/player (12 per team), these 3 teams will yield Â£360 in the pot, 10 of the 12 accumulative stableford scores from the 2 rounds (can be different players each round) will form the winning team score, the winning team receives Â£20 per member/player (Â£240.00) with the balance of Â£120 going to H4H's :thup:

*Blues Brothers & Sister* (Team 1)

1/ Fish (confirmed) 
2/ Richart (confirmed)
3/ Radbourne (confirmed)
4/ 2blue (confirmed) 
5/ Anotherdouble (confirmed) 
6/ BlueinMunich (confirmed)
7/ Darrenwilliams (confirmed)
8/ AdamWilliams (confirmed)
9/ TheDiablo (confirmed)
10/ Paulw4701 (confirmed)
11/ Papas1972 (confirmed)
12/ FairwayDodger


*North West Massive* (Team 2)

1/ Stu
2/ Birchy
3/ Boxman yay
4/ Chellie Aye
5/ Duffers yay
6/ GregBwfc yay
7/ Junior. Yay
8/ Jocks Aye 
9/ Karl102 Yay
10/ Liverbirdie yay
11/ Qwerty Aye
12/ Simon yay

*Waifs & Strays* (Team 3)

1/ Captainron
2/ HDIDkenny
3/ Chimpo1
4/ Fenwayrich
5/ Jimaroid
6/ Paperboy
7/ Chiefi0 
8/ Wes
9/ Barnsley Dave
10/ IanM
11/ JamesR
12/ Sam85 

Captains are Fish, Stu_C and Captainron.

Let battle begin.....


----------



## Crow (Jul 13, 2017)

Is anybody coming here from the Swindon area who'd be prepared to do me a favour, costs covered?

I'm looking at some clubs there but too far for me to travel to make them worthwhile, if some kind forumite were able to collect and bring them to Sunningdale I'd be most grateful!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 14, 2017)

Draw update.

We hope to have the draw for Monday or Tuesday, I had done the draw but now having to amend it slightly.

We are playing in 3 balls at Sunningdale in the morning from 3 tees so we can all get round in time for lunch. 

Afternoon on we are all playing from the 1st tee so as 3 balls it meant the last ones going off at 16.50, we felt this was a tad late so we have agreed with Sunningdale 4 balls in the afternoon so we should all get finished earlier as last tee time will be just after 4pm.

New Zealand will be 3 balls AM and PM and from 2 tees AM and 3 tees PM.

Not long to go now


----------



## richart (Jul 14, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Draw update.

We hope to have the draw for Monday or Tuesday, I had done the draw but now having to amend it slightly.

We are playing in 3 balls at Sunningdale in the morning from 3 tees so we can all get round in time for lunch. 

Afternoon on we are all playing from the 1st tee so as 3 balls it meant the last ones going off at 16.50, we felt this was a tad late so we have agreed with Sunningdale 4 balls in the afternoon so we should all get finished earlier as last tee time will be just after 4pm.

New Zealand will be 3 balls AM and PM and from 2 tees AM and 3 tees PM.

Not long to go now 

Click to expand...

Sounds good Glyn. Still not found anyone to play with you yet ?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 14, 2017)

richart said:



			Sounds good Glyn. Still not found anyone to play with you yet ?

Click to expand...

Oh hello lucky victim. 

You will regret that comment :rofl:


----------



## Crow (Jul 14, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Oh hello lucky victim. 

You will regret that comment :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I was going to volunteer to play with you but after a couple of holes the third member of the group would probably hang them self from the nearest tree.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 14, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Draw update.

We hope to have the draw for Monday or Tuesday, I had done the draw but now having to amend it slightly.

We are playing in 3 balls at Sunningdale in the morning from 3 tees so we can all get round in time for lunch. 

Afternoon on we are all playing from the 1st tee so as 3 balls it meant the last ones going off at 16.50, we felt this was a tad late so we have agreed with Sunningdale 4 balls in the afternoon so we should all get finished earlier as last tee time will be just after 4pm.

New Zealand will be 3 balls AM and PM and from 2 tees AM and 3 tees PM.

Not long to go now 

Click to expand...

Having played the Hokey Cokey, am now in for 2 rounds at NZ......... 

If definites help your planing.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 15, 2017)

Crow said:



			Is anybody coming here from the Swindon area who'd be prepared to do me a favour, costs covered?

I'm looking at some clubs there but too far for me to travel to make them worthwhile, if some kind forumite were able to collect and bring them to Sunningdale I'd be most grateful!
		
Click to expand...

I will be coming from Wales so will swing past for you on the Wednesday morning if you still require it. PM me.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jul 17, 2017)

Any update on the dress code for both days yet Glyn?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 17, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			Any update on the dress code for both days yet Glyn?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate, all going to be posted tomorrow. I shall create a new thread etc with all details. 

Just recieved them from sunningdale today.

Draw will be posted tomorrow hopefully. We are just discussing tonight a couple of issues.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 17, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Yes mate, all going to be posted tomorrow. I shall create a new thread etc with all details. 

Just recieved them from sunningdale today.

Draw will be posted tomorrow hopefully. We are just discussing tonight a couple of issues.
		
Click to expand...

Was on my final countdown at work this weekend. 4 shifts, 3, 2 and then someone's missus popped a kid out and it's back to 5! Blooming overtime!


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jul 17, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Yes mate, all going to be posted tomorrow. I shall create a new thread etc with all details. 

Just recieved them from sunningdale today.

Draw will be posted tomorrow hopefully. We are just discussing tonight a couple of issues.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Gyln, I feel a bad taste Jacket & Tie combo competition coming on &#129299;


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 17, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			Cheers Gyln, I feel a bad taste Jacket & Tie combo competition coming on &#129299;
		
Click to expand...

Based on previous outings, Glyn wins this hands down


----------



## Crow (Jul 17, 2017)

Captainron said:



			I will be coming from Wales so will swing past for you on the Wednesday morning if you still require it. PM me.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the kind offer Captain but I've already had an offer from a local forumite, just got to see if I win said clubs now....

(This forum's great ain't it?)


----------



## chimpo1 (Jul 17, 2017)

I cannot wait to get there. Bucket list courses. Fingers crossed for good weather! Counting down the days.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 17, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Based on previous outings, Glyn wins this hands down 

Click to expand...

Something I can finally win


----------



## Captainron (Jul 18, 2017)

Crow said:



			Thanks for the kind offer Captain but I've already had an offer from a local forumite, just got to see if I win said clubs now....

(This forum's great ain't it?)
		
Click to expand...

No worries. Good luck with the bidding.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 18, 2017)

Tee times for Sunningdale and New Zealand AM to follow.

Tee times for New Zealand PM will be posted in the next few days as we are about to post a new thread for PM games at New Zealand.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 18, 2017)

Thursday 27th July (AM)  
Sunningdale Old  
08:12 - 09:08  

Tee TIME PLAYER

 08:12 1st 

Region 3 +1 Andy
Region 3 +2 Nigel
  Callum LQ

 08:12 11th 

Anotherdouble
Anotherdouble +1
  Wookie

 08:12 14th

 GregBWFC
PaddyC
  IanM


 08:20 1st 

Karl102
Fairway Dodger
  Fish


 08:20 11th

TheAlbatross
TheAlbatross +1
  Sam85


 08:20 14th 

Mitchell89
Mitchell89 +1
  Chimpo


 08:28 1st 

Captainron
StuC
  PNWokingham


 08:28 11th 

The Diablo
Junior
  Murphthemog


 08:28 14th 

Darren Williams
Adam Williams
  Jimaroid


 08:36 1st 

Oxfordcomma
Swartzy
  Andy W


 08:36 11th

 Dan LQ
Liverpoolphil
  NWJocko


 08:36 14th  

Boxman
Boxman +1
  Duffers


 08:44 1st 

Liverbirdie
Blue In Munich
  Papas1982


 08:44 11th

Wes
Barnsley Dave
  Wilson


 08:44 14th

Chefio 
Qwerty
  Badger


 08:52 1st

Trev LQ
Elks LQ
  PaulW7401


 08:52 11th

Fraz LQ
Stevie LQ
  Arthur LQ


 08:52 14th 

Chellie
Chellie +1
  Crow


 09:00 1st 

Lincoln Quaker
Birchy
  Richart


 09:00 11th 

Scouser
Scouser Nic
  HDID Kenny


 09:00 14th 

Fenwayrich
Paperboy
  JamesR


 09:08 1st 

Homer
2blue
  Radbourne


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 18, 2017)

Thursday 27th July (PM)  
 Sunningdale New  
 14:04 - 16:12  

1st tee for everyone

TIME & PLAYER

14:04

Region 3 +1 Andy
Region 3 +2 Nigel
Callum LQ

14:12 

Anotherdouble
Anotherdouble +1
Wookie

14:20 

GregBWFC
PaddyC
IanM
Fish

14:28 

Mitchell89
Mitchell89 +1
TheAlbatross
TheAlbatross +1

14:36 

The Diablo
Sam85
Murphthemog
Karl102

14:44 

Oxfordcomma
Swartzy
Andy W
Chimpo

14:52 

Captainron
StuC
PNWokingham
Fairway Dodger

15:00 

Liverbirdie
Blue In Munich
Papas1982
Richart

15:08 

Fraz LQ
Stevie LQ
Arthur LQ
Lincoln Quaker

15:16 

Dan LQ
Jimaroid
PaulW7401
Liverpoolphil

15:24 

Junior
NWJocko
Trev LQ
Elks LQ

15:32 

Chefio 
Qwerty
Badger
Birchy

15:40 

Wes
Barnsley Dave
Darren Williams
Adam Williams

15:48 

Scouser
Scouser Nic
Duffers
Crow

15:56 

Boxman
Boxman +1
Chellie
Chellie +1

16:04 

JamesR
2Blue
Radbourne
Fenway Rich

16:12 

Wilson
Paperboy
HDIDKenny
 Homer


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 18, 2017)

Friday 28th July (AM)  
 New Zealand  
 07:44 - 09:12  

TIME PLAYER

07:44 6th

Region 3 +1 Andy
Region 3 +2 Nigel


07:52 6th

Wookie
Paperboy


08:00 1st

 Scouser
Scouser Nic
Sam85


08:00 6th

 Chefio
Wes
Barnsleydave


08:08 1st

 Darren Williams
Adam Williams
Paddyc


08:08 6th 

Mitchell 89
Mitchell 89 +1
Crow


08:16 1st 

Karl102
Qwerty
Junior


08:16 6th

Boxman
Boxman +1
GregBWFC


08:24 1st 

Dave2blue
HDID Kenny
Papas1982


08:24 6th

Richart
Jimaroid
Fenwayrich


08:32 1st

Liverbirdie
Anotherdouble
Murphthemog


08:32 6th

Anotherdouble +1
IanM
Swartzy


08:40 1st 

Lincoln Quaker
Trev LQ
Elks LQ


08:40 6th

Radbourne
JamesR
AndyW


08:48 1st

Birchy
Dan LQ
PaulW7401


08:48 6th

Fairwaydodger
Captainron
Blue in Munich

08:56 1st 

Fraz LQ
Stevie LQ
Arthur LQ


08:56 6th

The Albatross
The Albatross +1
Duffers


09:04 1st

PNWokingham
Fish
StuC


09:04 6th 

Chellie
Chellie +1
Callum LQ


09:12 1st

Homer
Chimpo
Badger


09:12 6th

The Diablo
Wilson
Oxfordcomma


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 18, 2017)

And that's the draw for the 3 rounds in the main comp.

I have tried to make sure everyone has a good break at Sunningdale and apologies for those that may have a bit longer than others. Its not been that easy to try and please everyone.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 18, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			And that's the draw for the 3 rounds in the main comp.

I have tried to make sure everyone has a good break at Sunningdale and apologies for those that may have a bit longer than others. Its not been that easy to try and please everyone.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Glynn for all of the work. Let battle commence #blueisthecolour


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 18, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			And that's the draw for the 3 rounds in the main comp.

I have tried to make sure everyone has a good break at Sunningdale and apologies for those that may have a bit longer than others. Its not been that easy to try and please everyone.
		
Click to expand...

3 hours break is perfect for a dinner, few drinks and hopefully an ample supply of plugs for a rechearge of all our trollies....... &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Fish (Jul 18, 2017)

Sunningdale Old
08:20 1st 

Karl102 (North West Team)
Fairway Dodger (Blues Sister)
Fish (Blues Brother)

Sunningdale New
14:20 1st

GregBWFC (North West)
PaddyC
IanM (Waifs & Strays)
Fish (Blues Brother)

New Zealand
09:04 1st (earmuffs required  )

PNWokingham
Fish (Blues Brother)
StuC (North West)

Great works guys, really looking forward to this now :thup:


----------



## chimpo1 (Jul 18, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Friday 28th July (AM)  
 New Zealand  
 07:44 - 09:12  

TIME PLAYER

07:44 6th

Region 3 +1 Andy
Region 3 +2 Nigel


07:52 6th

Wookie
Paperboy


08:00 1st

 Scouser
Scouser Nic
Sam85


08:00 6th

 Chefio
Wes
Barnsleydave


08:08 1st

 Darren Williams
Adam Williams
Paddyc


08:08 6th 

Mitchell 89
Mitchell 89 +1
Crow


08:16 1st 

Karl102
Qwerty
Junior


08:16 6th

Boxman
Boxman +1
GregBWFC


08:24 1st 

Dave2blue
HDID Kenny
Papas1982


08:24 6th

Richart
Jimaroid
Fenwayrich


08:32 1st

Liverbirdie
Anotherdouble
Murphthemog


08:32 6th

Anotherdouble +1
IanM
Swartzy


08:40 1st 

Lincoln Quaker
Trev LQ
Elks LQ


08:40 6th

Radbourne
JamesR
AndyW


08:48 1st

Birchy
Dan LQ
PaulW7401


08:48 6th

Fairwaydodger
Captainron
Blue in Munich

08:56 1st 

Fraz LQ
Stevie LQ
Arthur LQ


08:56 6th

The Albatross
The Albatross +1
Duffers


09:04 1st

PNWokingham
Fish
StuC


09:04 6th 

Chellie
Chellie +1
Callum LQ


09:12 1st

Homer
Chimpo
Badger


09:12 6th

The Diablo
Wilson
Oxfordcomma
		
Click to expand...


Hi everyone , I am currently out at 9:12 but need to go out as early as possible.  I appreciate and understand that a lot of work has gone into organising these tee times but I would be grateful if any of the early starters would be willing to swap with me?
Cheers
Chimpo1
(Nick)


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 18, 2017)

Fish said:



			Sunningdale Old
08:20 1st 

Karl102 (North West Team)
Fairway Dodger (Blues Sister)
Fish (Blues Brother)

Sunningdale New
14:20 1st

GregBWFC (North West)
PaddyC
IanM (Waifs & Strays)
Fish (Blues Brother)

New Zealand
09:04 1st (earmuffs required  )

PNWokingham
Fish (Blues Brother)
StuC (North West)

Great works guys, really looking forward to this now :thup:
		
Click to expand...

New Zealand wont know what's about to hit them with your 3 ball


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 18, 2017)

chimpo1 said:



			Hi everyone , I am currently out at 9:12 but need to go out as early as possible.  I appreciate and understand that a lot of work has gone into organising these tee times but I would be grateful if any of the early starters would be willing to swap with me?
Cheers
Chimpo1
(Nick)
		
Click to expand...

Why didn't you say anything? I have spent 3 hrs doing these tee times. 

Let me see if I can swap you about.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 18, 2017)

Glynn you can swop him with phil my +1 if it helps. Saves messing about too much. That not a prob for me


----------



## DRW (Jul 18, 2017)

Still cant believe I am going to get to play sunningdale Looks like I am playing with Jimaroid, Paddyc, barnsleydave  and Wes, who I have never met before, looking forward to it and showing you the way not to play, I will be found in the heather :thup:.

Excited is an understatement and thanks to the organisers you for all your efforts in making it happen.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 18, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Why didn't you say anything? I have spent 3 hrs doing these tee times. 

Let me see if I can swap you about.
		
Click to expand...

You want a medal or something? A knighthood perhaps? Some lands and a title? 

:ears:


----------



## Junior (Jul 18, 2017)

Captainron said:



			You want a medal or something? A knighthood perhaps? Some lands and a title? 

:ears:
		
Click to expand...

I know......its not as if managing golf bookings and tee times was alien to him, ain't that his job   :rofl:

Joking aside, thanks for all your efforts, Glynn, Birchy and LB.   I can appreciate that its not an easy task.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 18, 2017)

Please note that we now have no reserves, anyone pulling out now, probably wont get any refunds.:thup:


----------



## Fish (Jul 18, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Please note that we now have no reserves, anyone pulling out now, probably wont get any refunds.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

But Stu will eat their dinner 

:smirk:


----------



## Dando (Jul 18, 2017)

i am not at all jealous that you guys are playing these 2 courses.


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 18, 2017)

Cheers for sorting out as usual LQ, looking forward to this :thup:

Unfortunately I'm having to skip NZ on the Friday as I need to get home for something so won't be able to participate in the NW team (sure you'll miss my 20 points :rofl if anyone else can step in?


----------



## Fish (Jul 18, 2017)

Dando said:



			i am not at all jealous that you guys are playing these 2 courses.
		
Click to expand...

3 courses actually :ears:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 18, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Please note that we now have no reserves, anyone pulling out now, probably wont get any refunds.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

No probably about it.

Sunningdale will not give any refund.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2017)

Thank you guys for the chance to join you - like a kid at Xmas !! Can't wait - I'm free for anyone in the team game if they wish


----------



## chimpo1 (Jul 18, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Why didn't you say anything? I have spent 3 hrs doing these tee times. 

Let me see if I can swap you about.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Glyn, I did mention it to you when you asked for replies earlier on in the thread.  It looks as if anotherdouble has sorted out a swap with me, is that a definite?.  Thank you very much buddy!

I have a stag night to get back home to. No way I was missing out on this opportunity though.

I cannot wait for next Thursday!


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 18, 2017)

Great job Glyn - looking forward to it - should be a great laugh and will not be taking the golf too serious


----------



## chrisd (Jul 18, 2017)

Any arrangements for pm round at NZ yet?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 18, 2017)

Fish said:



			But Stu will eat their dinner 

:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Without a doubt and I'll fight anyone else for it :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Without a doubt and I'll fight anyone else for it :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Any spare spots in your dream team


----------



## chellie (Jul 18, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Any arrangements for pm round at NZ yet?
		
Click to expand...

How many are doing it? Wondering who else I can irritate


----------



## chellie (Jul 18, 2017)

Fish said:



			Sunningdale Old
08:20 1st 

Karl102 (North West Team)
Fairway Dodger (Blues Sister)
Fish (Blues Brother)

Sunningdale New
14:20 1st

GregBWFC (North West)
PaddyC
IanM (Waifs & Strays)
Fish (Blues Brother)

New Zealand
09:04 1st (earmuffs required  )

PNWokingham
Fish (Blues Brother)
StuC (North West)

Great works guys, really looking forward to this now :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm safe from you checking the length of my skort whilst I stand at address or pick up the ball


----------



## 2blue (Jul 18, 2017)

PNWokingham said:



			Great job Glyn - looking forward to it - should be a great laugh and will not be taking the golf too serious 

Click to expand...

I 2nd this ^^^^....... not long now :whoo:


----------



## chellie (Jul 18, 2017)

Do we need to bring up to date handicap certificates with us?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 18, 2017)

chellie said:



			Do we need to bring up to date handicap certificates with us?
		
Click to expand...

No Anne.


----------



## chellie (Jul 18, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			No Anne.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Glyn. One less thing to forget!


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 18, 2017)

chellie said:



			Cheers Glyn. One less thing to forget!
		
Click to expand...

Something I don't have any more


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks for all the hard work Glyn great stuff :thup:
Early start both days for me - better go easy on the ale :lol:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 18, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Any spare spots in your dream team 

Click to expand...

There's always a place for a red in my team :whoo:

I'll just be a non playing captain


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 18, 2017)

Good work, lads. Looking forward to it all immensely.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 18, 2017)

chellie said:



			How many are doing it? Wondering who else I can irritate

Click to expand...

You'd be welcome to irritate me


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 18, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thank you guys for the chance to join you - like a kid at Xmas !! Can't wait - I'm free for anyone in the team game if they wish
		
Click to expand...

Welcome on board, yer big wool!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 18, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Welcome on board, yer big wool!

Click to expand...

Isn't Jocko playing both rounds at Sunningdale?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 18, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Welcome on board, yer big wool!

Click to expand...

He is doing the same rounds as jocko Peter, they both are only doing Sunningdale.

Glad we had that hour on the phone last night as you clearly don't listen to anyone but yourself :rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 18, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Isn't Jocko playing both rounds at Sunningdale?
		
Click to expand...

Peter is in his own little world


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 18, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			He is doing the same rounds as jocko Peter, they both are only doing Sunningdale.

*Glad we had that hour on the phone last night as you clearly don't listen to anyone but yourself* :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Glad I'm not the only one he mithers :rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 18, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Peter is in his own little world 

Click to expand...

Massive to get him in it :whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 18, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Any arrangements for pm round at NZ yet?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Chris,

We still have another 3-4 places to offer out, so will have more of an idea then. We may put you all out together, so you can have your own little mini-comp if you want.

Glyn will be doing a separate thread but there are currently approx 3-4 places going for an afternoon round at New Zealand (golf only) for Â£40, so if the southerners want to ask any mates, get your money to Glyn ASAP. 

So far Topoftheflop, Darren Williams lady, Chris D and I think one of BiM's mates have taken spaces so far.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 18, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Isn't Jocko playing both rounds at Sunningdale?
		
Click to expand...

Oops yes, forgot.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 18, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Glad I'm not the only one he micromanages
		
Click to expand...

fixed that Stu.


----------



## Fish (Jul 18, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			There's always a place for a red in my team :whoo:

I'll just be a non playing captain 

Click to expand...

The bet was always against the NW boys travelling down after Peter bigged them all up. 

Your a playing captain the same as me and Cam, the only team Phil could join would be the Waifs & Strays if they had someone pull out 

Your team will need your bed & breakfast score anyway  &#128540;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 18, 2017)

Just think this time next week......some poor bugger will be in a corner with Fish, hearing every one of his 99 shots......

Wahay, mr Whippy!!!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 18, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Chris,

We still have another 3-4 places to offer out, so will have more of an idea then. We may put you all out together, so you can have your own little mini-comp if you want.

Glyn will be doing a separate thread but there are currently approx 3-4 places going for an afternoon round at New Zealand (golf only) for Â£40, so if the southerners want to ask any mates, get your money to Glyn ASAP. 

So far Topoftheflop, Darren Williams lady, Chris D and I think one of BiM's mates have taken spaces so far.
		
Click to expand...

Just about to do it Dad.

and it's Medie Gk mate who is confirmed.

Waiting on BIM.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 18, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Just think this time next week......some poor bugger will be in a corner with Fish, *hearing every one of his 99 shots......*

Wahay, mr Whippy!!!!!!!!:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

That just his front 9


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 18, 2017)

Fish said:



			The bet was always against the NW boys travelling down after Peter bigged them all up. 

Your a playing captain the same as me and Cam, the only team Phil could join would be the Waifs & Strays if they had someone pull out 

Your team will need your bed & breakfast score anyway  &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

I smell fear from fishy


----------



## richart (Jul 18, 2017)

Great work Glyn. 

I was expecting 36 holes with you, so I am counting my blessings.

I am assuming premier league football talk is banned in the afternoon at Sunningdale ? Just croquet, real tennis and things horsey at such a posh club.:lol:


----------



## Fish (Jul 18, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Just think this time next week......some poor bugger will be in a corner with Fish, hearing every one of his 99 shots......

Wahay, mr Whippy!!!!!!!!:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Oh when we take your money off you NW boys it will be headlines across all social media, I fancy an E/W bet on myself for the day also, plus winning my singles bet against Stu, I smell victory and NW blood &#128540;


----------



## Fish (Jul 18, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			That just his front 9 

Click to expand...

Pot & kettle, ordered my extra thick ear defenders for our round together, although I will be lonely walking down the fairways with you and slasher doing your bush tucker trials &#128540;


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 18, 2017)

Fish said:



			Pot & kettle, ordered my extra thick ear defenders for our round together, although I will be lonely walking down the fairways with you and slasher doing your bush tucker trials &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

Fishy With your recent form off the tee, you'll be changing your moniker to "fore right" :rofl:


----------



## chellie (Jul 18, 2017)

Fish said:



			Oh when we take your money off you NW boys it will be headlines across all social media, I fancy an E/W bet on myself for the day also, plus winning my singles bet against Stu, I smell victory and NW blood &#63004;
		
Click to expand...

Oy, I'm playing in it as well!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 18, 2017)

Fish said:



			Pot & kettle, ordered my extra thick ear defenders for our round together, although I will be lonely walking down the fairways with you and slasher doing your bush tucker trials &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

if you are walking down the fairway robin are you not planning on looking for your ball then


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Welcome on board, yer big wool!

Click to expand...

:whoo: 

Looking forward to catching up with all the quiet lads :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Jul 18, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Fishy With your recent form off the tee, you'll be changing your moniker to "fore right" :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

He who laughs last......&#128526;

Your kids will have no sweets for a month, they'll be in tears &#128554;&#128546;&#128549;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			if you are walking down the fairway robin are you not planning on looking for your ball then 

Click to expand...

Didn't say which fairway :whoo:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 18, 2017)

richart said:



			Great work Glyn. 

I was expecting 36 holes with you, so I am counting my blessings.

I am assuming premier league football talk is banned in the afternoon at Sunningdale ? Just croquet, real tennis and things horsey at such a posh club.:lol:
		
Click to expand...

You got lucky, you nearly had my company all day till I had to do a full redraw once we went from 3 balls to 4 balls for the PM round.

You can thank me later


----------



## Fish (Jul 18, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			if you are walking down the fairway robin are you not planning on looking for your ball then 

Click to expand...

Oh I'm going to so enjoy turning in a decent round or 2, the taste of success will be so much sweeter, and LOUDER &#128540;&#128514;&#128514;&#127948;&#65039;

&#128031;&#128031;&#128031;&#128031;


----------



## Fish (Jul 18, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Didn't say which fairway :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

You won't even make buffer, you can only play well on your own track &#128540;&#128540;


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 18, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:whoo: 

Looking forward to catching up with all the quiet lads :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Are you staying over?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 18, 2017)

Fish said:



			He who laughs last......&#128526;

Your kids will have no sweets for a month, they'll be in tears &#128554;&#128546;&#128549;
		
Click to expand...

I'll be saving this quote


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2017)

Fish said:



			You won't even make buffer, you can only play well on your own track &#128540;&#128540;
		
Click to expand...

One under at the mariners today


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 18, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Just about to do it Dad.

and it's Medie Gk mate who is confirmed.

Waiting on BIM.
		
Click to expand...

Know your place, Junior.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Are you staying over?
		
Click to expand...

Can't mate - got yo work the next day


----------



## Fish (Jul 18, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			One under at the mariners today 

Click to expand...

Gross or handicap?


----------



## chellie (Jul 18, 2017)

chrisd said:



			You'd be welcome to irritate me
		
Click to expand...

Ah, thanks Chris


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2017)

Fish said:



			Gross or handicap?
		
Click to expand...

Gross


----------



## Fish (Jul 18, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Gross
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I've seen the other post now, well played but I'm pished off big style that I've written the wrong date down and I'm all packed to go down tomorrow!!

Apparently emails were sent out wit the tee times which would have prompted my mistake but I never got the email!!

I'm well pished off now as I was really looking forward to it.....


----------



## paddyc (Jul 19, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Great stuff Glyn,Scott and LB. Looking forward to meeting up with all and those in my groups.. Info around dress codes on and off the course to follow???


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 19, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



paddyc said:



			Great stuff Glyn,Scott and LB. Looking forward to meeting up with all and those in my groups.. Info around dress codes on and off the course to follow???
		
Click to expand...

Yes, dress code and access codes, tee times etc will be getting e-mailed shortly to all and important things will be posted on a short separate thread, so anything can be easily found.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 19, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			Yes, dress code and access codes, tee times etc will be getting e-mailed shortly to all and important things will be posted on a short separate thread, so anything can be easily found.
		
Click to expand...

That's correct Peter, I am just waiting for info from one person eh


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 20, 2017)

Gin & Tonic on the veranda for you, me thinks :cheers:



chrisd said:



			Any arrangements for pm round at NZ yet?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (Jul 20, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Gin & Tonic on the veranda for you, me thinks :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan Mark &#128513;


----------



## IanM (Jul 20, 2017)

.... where did I put that Cravat?


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 20, 2017)

Those of you considering a caddy at Sunningdale, maybe save your cash. we let 4 groups play through us yesterday (they were all member 2 balls) and they all had a caddy. 

I saw Andrei Shevshenkos caddy clearly give him the wrong line on a 15ft putt, another caddy give the wrong line on a 30ft putt, and then the same caddy give his player the wrong line on the 8th of the new course (he then tried to say it bounced into the heather, it didnt).


----------



## Fish (Jul 20, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			Those of you considering a caddy at Sunningdale, maybe save your cash. we let 4 groups play through us yesterday (they were all member 2 balls) and they all had a caddy. 

I saw Andrei Shevshenkos caddy clearly give him the wrong line on a 15ft putt, another caddy give the wrong line on a 30ft putt, and then the same caddy give his player the wrong line on the 8th of the new course (he then tried to say it bounced into the heather, it didnt).
		
Click to expand...

There's a few on here that would get a job there easily with that experience 

:smirk:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 20, 2017)

Sunset at 20.56 on Thursday https://www.timeanddate.com/sun/uk/london God's speed Simon :rofl:


Lincoln Quaker said:



			Thursday 27th July (PM)  
 Sunningdale New  
 14:04 - 16:12  

1st tee for everyone

TIME & PLAYER

14:04

Region 3 +1 Andy
Region 3 +2 Nigel
Callum LQ

14:12 

Anotherdouble
Anotherdouble +1
Wookie

14:20 

GregBWFC
PaddyC
IanM
Fish

14:28 

Mitchell89
Mitchell89 +1
TheAlbatross
TheAlbatross +1

14:36 

The Diablo
Sam85
Murphthemog
Karl102

14:44 

Oxfordcomma
Swartzy
Andy W
Chimpo

14:52 

Captainron
StuC
PNWokingham
Fairway Dodger

15:00 

Liverbirdie
Blue In Munich
Papas1982
Richart

15:08 

Fraz LQ
Stevie LQ
Arthur LQ
Lincoln Quaker

15:16 

Dan LQ
Jimaroid
PaulW7401
Liverpoolphil

15:24 

Junior
NWJocko
Trev LQ
Elks LQ

15:32 

Chefio 
Qwerty
Badger
Birchy

15:40 

Wes
Barnsley Dave
Darren Williams
Adam Williams

15:48 

Scouser
Scouser Nic
Duffers
Crow

15:56 

Boxman
Boxman +1
Chellie
Chellie +1

16:04 

JamesR
2Blue
Radbourne
Fenway Rich

16:12 

Wilson
Paperboy
HDIDKenny
 Homer
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 20, 2017)

Sorted my Thursday gear out...



chrisd said:



			Sounds like a plan Mark &#55357;&#56833;
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 20, 2017)

Big strategic error, early finish on Thurs for Fish & Stu mixed with a late start on Friday :cheers: 


Lincoln Quaker said:



			Friday 28th July (AM)  
 New Zealand  
 07:44 - 09:12  

TIME PLAYER

07:44 6th

Region 3 +1 Andy
Region 3 +2 Nigel


07:52 6th

Wookie
Paperboy


08:00 1st

 Scouser
Scouser Nic
Sam85


08:00 6th

 Chefio
Wes
Barnsleydave


08:08 1st

 Darren Williams
Adam Williams
Paddyc


08:08 6th 

Mitchell 89
Mitchell 89 +1
Crow


08:16 1st 

Karl102
Qwerty
Junior


08:16 6th

Boxman
Boxman +1
GregBWFC


08:24 1st 

Dave2blue
HDID Kenny
Papas1982


08:24 6th

Richart
Jimaroid
Fenwayrich


08:32 1st

Liverbirdie
Anotherdouble
Murphthemog


08:32 6th

Anotherdouble +1
IanM
Swartzy


08:40 1st 

Lincoln Quaker
Trev LQ
Elks LQ


08:40 6th

Radbourne
JamesR
AndyW


08:48 1st

Birchy
Dan LQ
PaulW7401


08:48 6th

Fairwaydodger
Captainron
Blue in Munich

08:56 1st 

Fraz LQ
Stevie LQ
Arthur LQ


08:56 6th

The Albatross
The Albatross +1
Duffers


09:04 1st

PNWokingham
Fish
StuC


09:04 6th 

Chellie
Chellie +1
Callum LQ


09:12 1st

Homer
Chimpo
Badger


09:12 6th

The Diablo
Wilson
Oxfordcomma
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jul 20, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Sorry to harp on but I've got a busy weekend/week leading up to this and need to pack tomorrow night, any dress code info??


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 20, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			Sorry to harp on but I've got a busy weekend/week leading up to this and need to pack tomorrow night, any dress code info??
		
Click to expand...

will post all details in the morning. 

I will create a new thread.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jul 20, 2017)

Less than a week away!  So excited now.  Thanks Glyn, Pete and Scott for all your efforts.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 20, 2017)

Can't wait. Need it to get over gutting news my job is going and I'm redundant (bar a miracle) in 30 days.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 20, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can't wait. Need it to get over gutting news my job is going and I'm redundant (bar a miracle) in 30 days.
		
Click to expand...

Oh. That's not good news homer, hopefully something will be sorted quickly for you.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 20, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Oh. That's not good news homer, hopefully something will be sorted quickly for you.
		
Click to expand...

Me too. Crap happens and you can't be defined by it so playing well or crap next week I'm out for a good time and a laugh.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 20, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can't wait. Need it to get over gutting news my job is going and I'm redundant (bar a miracle) in 30 days.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear your news Martin. Keep your chin up and sincerely hope something comes your way in the very near future mate


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 20, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Sorry to hear your news Martin. Keep your chin up and sincerely hope something comes your way in the very near future mate
		
Click to expand...

Cheers but that's enough about me. As I say crap happens, I've a grenade or two to throw before I depart and a huge leaving do to enjoy over and above two days with a bi family of fellow golfers from here. Genuinely looking forward to seeing old faces, even those I don't hit it off with on here, and meeting new forrumers. Just hope the weather holds. Here's to two great days


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 20, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



HDID Kenny said:



			Sorry to harp on but I've got a busy weekend/week leading up to this and need to pack tomorrow night, any dress code info??
		
Click to expand...

Ken, suffice to say that its jacket and tie at both venues for food in the afternoon, apart from that normal golf attire.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 20, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can't wait. Need it to get over gutting news my job is going and I'm redundant (bar a miracle) in 30 days.
		
Click to expand...

Terrible news Martin, hope things work out for you in the long run.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 20, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			Ken, suffice to say that its jacket and tie at both venues for food in the afternoon, apart from that normal golf attire.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Peter, it's not at Sunningdale. 

It will all be posted 1st thing in the morning.


----------



## Fish (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			Ken, suffice to say that its jacket and tie at both venues for food in the afternoon, apart from that normal golf attire.:thup:
		
Click to expand...




Lincoln Quaker said:



			Peter, it's not at Sunningdale. 

It will all be posted 1st thing in the morning.
		
Click to expand...





:smirk:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			Ken, suffice to say that its jacket and tie at both venues for food in the afternoon, apart from that normal golf attire.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Pete it's more the shorts/socks relationship. Jacket/Tie is accounted for :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Fish said:



View attachment 23150


:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, he doesn't know what day it is


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Final details have been posted in a new thread, please add comments or questions on this thread please


----------



## DRW (Jul 21, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can't wait. Need it to get over gutting news my job is going and I'm redundant (bar a miracle) in 30 days.
		
Click to expand...

Terrible news, hope you manage to find something and it works out for you.


----------



## chellie (Jul 21, 2017)

Can I check three things.

Cards - assume we will be given them back as the scores have to be submitted back to our home clubs.

Can we arrive for breakfasts in our golf clothing? If we can, can I wear my skort?

Skorts - is there a ruling re length and also socks colour?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 21, 2017)

chellie said:



			Can I check three things.

Cards - assume we will be given them <script id="gpt-impl-0.37143624641931033" src="https://securepubads.g.doubleclick.net/gpt/pubads_impl_138.js"></script>back as the scores have to be submitted back to our home clubs.

Can we arrive for breakfasts in our golf clothing? If we can, can I wear my skort?

Skorts - is there a ruling re length and also socks colour? 



Click to expand...

Anne,

Yes you can have your card back after I have finished with them on the Friday.

Yes you can arrive in golf clothing.

And no idea on the length, just use common sense and if you think its going to be an issue then don't wear it!

And it says white sport socks for both clubs


----------



## chellie (Jul 21, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Anne,

Yes you can have your card back after I have finished with them on the Friday.

Yes you can arrive in golf clothing.

And no idea on the length, just use common sense and if you think its going to be an issue then don't wear it!

And it says white sport socks for both clubs
		
Click to expand...

We used to have rules re lengths at ours hence the question.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Final details have been posted in a new thread, please add comments or questions on this thread please
		
Click to expand...

You said you were going to close it, you beaut!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			You said you were going to close it, you beaut!
		
Click to expand...

And with one planers help it is now stickied and locked :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			And with one planers help it is now stickied and locked :thup:
		
Click to expand...

The left hand doesn't know what the left hand is doing.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			The left hand doesn't know what the left hand is doing.

Click to expand...

That's because the right hand is getting power crazy and trying to take over


----------



## IanM (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Final details have been posted in a new thread, please add comments or questions on this thread please
		
Click to expand...

going bananas, but I cant see that thread


----------



## Wilson (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

This all sounds great chaps, thanks for organising all of this!

What's the plan for the afternoon round at New Zealand?


----------



## Wilson (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



IanM said:



			going bananas, but I cant see that thread
		
Click to expand...

It's the very top thread on the page.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



IanM said:



			going bananas, but I cant see that thread
		
Click to expand...

Look at the top of the arrange a game section.

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?93107-Final-details-for-Sunningdale-and-New-Zealand


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Wilson said:



			This all sounds great chaps, thanks for organising all of this!

What's the plan for the afternoon round at New Zealand?
		
Click to expand...

I am just doing all the times for NZ afternoon but we are just seeing if we fill the spare places that we have on offer 1st.

The afternoon round is purely for enjoyment and not part of the comp.


----------



## IanM (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Look at the top of the arrange a game section.

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?93107-Final-details-for-Sunningdale-and-New-Zealand

Click to expand...


_Very sorry_... I am not used to looking at that part of the page  - doh!


...and I take the Sunningdale comment about "a jacket is required in the dinning room" to mean, "change shoes and stick a jacket over your golf stuff for lunch"...... mind you, that's weather dependent too!


----------



## Junior (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Glynn , this is running like a finely oiled machine, and with military precision.  Many thanks to the 3 of you.   We couldn't have asked for anything else.   If, on the day,  anyone asks you, Birchy or LB for their tee time then they should buy you a pint.


----------



## IanM (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Echo that... I used to run a Society... it's hard work....    I remember driving for 3 hours to Southport... pulled into the car park at Hillside, one of the party stuck in head in my car before I'd switched the engine off and asked for his scorecard!   I may have offered an impolite reply! 

Well done all... your efforts are appreciated hugely


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			That's because the right hand is getting power crazy and trying to take over 

Click to expand...

On this trip, you've turned into meand me into you....... apart from the dress sense, I drink, and I can play golf.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Sod Sunningdale. That's just two practice rounds for me. New Zealand morning for me coz I am on the hunt for some scouse sheckles &#128591;&#128591;&#128591;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



anotherdouble said:



			Sod Sunningdale. That's just two practice rounds for me. New Zealand morning for me coz I am on the hunt for some scouse sheckles &#63055;&#63055;&#63055;
		
Click to expand...

I'll be bringing my white fiver, especially for you.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Liverbirdie said:



			I'll be bringing my white fiver, especially for you.

Click to expand...

I am ready to rock and roll with more emphasis on the roll pete


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			I am just doing all the times for NZ afternoon but we are just seeing if we fill the spare places that we have on offer 1st.

The afternoon round is purely for enjoyment and not part of the comp.
		
Click to expand...

Glyn, is it possible to pair my mate up with me for the PM round?  Thanks.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

OK chaps, well done! Sorry for the slight recap but need a bit more explicit women's dress code confirmation...

We previously said "smart casual" for the clubhouse - was that both clubs and "no jacket required"? Or do I need to bring some mismatched business suit jacket to throw over my golf stuff?

Socks - white over ankle socks for us too? I don't own any and that's a very baaaad look!


----------



## JamesR (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Guy's, I'm not going to be able to pick up emails after 4pm today. So if the email with gate codes doesn't come out before then could someone PM the details to me?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



FairwayDodger said:



			OK chaps, well done! Sorry for the slight recap but need a bit more explicit women's dress code confirmation...

We previously said "smart casual" for the clubhouse - was that both clubs and "no jacket required"? Or do I need to bring some mismatched business suit jacket to throw over my golf stuff?

Socks - white over ankle socks for us too? I don't own any and that's a very baaaad look! 

Click to expand...

Email sent to Sunningdale.

I shall cut and paste the reply.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



JamesR said:



			Guy's, I'm not going to be able to pick up emails after 4pm today. So if the email with gate codes doesn't come out before then could someone PM the details to me?
		
Click to expand...

Will do James.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Will do James.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers :thup:


----------



## chellie (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

I don't own a jacket and am also going to have to buy white socks Karen.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



chellie said:



			I don't own a jacket and am also going to have to buy white socks Karen.
		
Click to expand...

And, inevitably, it'll be chucking it down and shorts/skorts will not be required anyway! :rofl:


----------



## chellie (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



FairwayDodger said:



			And, inevitably, it'll be chucking it down and shorts/skorts will not be required anyway! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Ah, don't say that :rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



JamesR said:



			Guy's, I'm not going to be able to pick up emails after 4pm today. So if the email with gate codes doesn't come out before then could someone PM the details to me?
		
Click to expand...

Email now sent.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Email now sent.
		
Click to expand...

Received, thanks

Can't wait now, see you all there :fore:


----------



## Fish (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



FairwayDodger said:



			And, inevitably, it'll be chucking it down and shorts/skorts will not be required anyway! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

pfft


----------



## brendy (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Sorted. Guys no pins nor codes please.


----------



## Fish (Jul 21, 2017)

Are towels supplied at both courses?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 21, 2017)

Fish said:



			Are towels supplied at both courses?
		
Click to expand...

Dont know, ring them up.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jul 22, 2017)

OK, so I've read the email and the other thread and I'm still slightly confused. It may just be me as I flew back from the US last night and I'm a bit frazzled, but setting aside any questions on shorts & skorts & socks, is this right?

Sunningdale:
Show up in golf gear for breakfast.
Keep golf gear on for lunch but change shoes and put jacket on top.
Same for afternoon tea?

NZ:
Show up in golf gear for bacon roll
Change into jacket and tie for lunch. Try to just do it without starting any threads on whether or not this is a good thing


----------



## chellie (Jul 22, 2017)

Oxfordcomma said:



			OK, so I've read the email and the other thread and I'm still slightly confused. It may just be me as I flew back from the US last night and I'm a bit frazzled, but setting aside any questions on shorts & skorts & socks, is this right?

Sunningdale:
Show up in golf gear for breakfast.
Keep golf gear on for lunch but change shoes and put jacket on top.
Same for afternoon tea?

NZ:
Show up in golf gear for bacon roll
Change into jacket and tie for lunch. Try to just do it without starting any threads on whether or not this is a good thing 

Click to expand...


Will add what time is bacon butty at NZ.

Oh, and I've tried two pro shops and neither had any white ladies socks that are suitable


----------



## Scouser (Jul 22, 2017)

chellie said:



			Will add what time is bacon butty at NZ.

Oh, and I've tried two pro shops and neither had any white ladies socks that are suitable

Click to expand...

Off to a local ship with nic now... Do you want me to try and get your size. If so dm me with your number


----------



## chellie (Jul 22, 2017)

Scouser said:



			Off to a local ship with nic now... Do you want me to try and get your size. If so dm me with your number
		
Click to expand...


Thanks PM on it's way.


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 22, 2017)

Fish said:



			Are towels supplied at both courses?
		
Click to expand...

Both courses had towels! 100%


----------



## Fish (Jul 22, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			Both courses had towels! 100%
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Sam.


----------



## 2blue (Jul 22, 2017)

Oxfordcomma said:



			OK, so I've read the email and the other thread and I'm still slightly confused. It may just be me as I flew back from the US last night and I'm a bit frazzled, but setting aside any questions on shorts & skorts & socks, is this right?

Sunningdale:
Show up in golf gear for breakfast.
Keep golf gear on for lunch but change shoes and put jacket on top.
Same for afternoon tea?

NZ:
Show up in golf gear for bacon roll
Change into jacket and tie for lunch. Try to just do it without starting any threads on whether or not this is a good thing 

Click to expand...

So is this correct???  'Cos I can follow this... thanks!!


----------



## Fish (Jul 23, 2017)

Oxfordcomma said:



			OK, so I've read the email and the other thread and I'm still slightly confused. It may just be me as I flew back from the US last night and I'm a bit frazzled, but setting aside any questions on shorts & skorts & socks, is this right?

Sunningdale:
Show up in golf gear for breakfast.
Keep golf gear on for lunch but change shoes and put jacket on top.
Same for afternoon tea?

NZ:
Show up in golf gear for bacon roll
Change into jacket and tie for lunch. Try to just do it without starting any threads on whether or not this is a good thing 

Click to expand...

This is how I see it Ben and am working to. 

Everything is now pressed and laid out ready to be packed on Wednesday.  

I won't be swinging a club again now until standing on the tee at Sunningdale. I was looking forward to our Gents invitation with Region3 and getting 18 holes and a decent round under the belt yesterday but we were hooted in due to torrential rain after only 7 holes and the comp abandoned as the course became unplayable &#128543;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 23, 2017)

Touch wood, now going to leave at 3.30 on Wednesday night , so would possibly get to the M25 for around 6.30 ish (coming down the M40). Any advice on different ways to Woking central, or am I best going M40/M25 then sat nav it in?

The kids are now off, so may be a little bit better, but any advice welcome.:thup:


----------



## Wilson (Jul 24, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Touch wood, now going to leave at 3.30 on Wednesday night , so would possibly get to the M25 for around 6.30 ish (coming down the M40). Any advice on different ways to Woking central, or am I best going M40/M25 then sat nav it in?

The kids are now off, so may be a little bit better, but any advice welcome.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

If you wanted to avoid the M25, you could come off the M40 at High Wycombe, and then cut through Bracknell/Bagshot, and head to Woking that way. I'm not sure if that will be quicker, as I don't drive around that area any more, but it's an option.


----------



## Fish (Jul 24, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Touch wood, now going to leave at 3.30 on Wednesday night , so would possibly get to the M25 for around 6.30 ish (coming down the M40). Any advice on different ways to Woking central, or am I best going M40/M25 then sat nav it in?

The kids are now off, so may be a little bit better, but any advice welcome.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I always tough it out on the M25, I never find it any quicker trying to zig zag across country.  M40/M25/A317/320 for me, yes it can be a little slow around Heathrow and coming up to the A3/M3 junctions but it's far more straight forward for me.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jul 24, 2017)

Fish said:



			I always tough it out on the M25, I never find it any quicker trying to zig zag across country.  M40/M25/A317/320 for me, yes it can be a little slow around Heathrow and coming up to the A3/M3 junctions but it's far more straight forward for me.
		
Click to expand...

I will be doing the short leg of the M25 not long after 1pm, should be ok but hey it's the M25 anything can happen.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 24, 2017)

Peter best bet is to download Waze satnav to your phone. It is the best interactive guidance available with continuous live updates and it's free! Best to have a charger in the car though as it uses a lot of juice.


----------



## chellie (Jul 24, 2017)

How bad is the M25 option. Am quite happy to go a longer way around if it's likely to be bedlam. I dread driving into Manchester in peak times and imagine it's worse


----------



## chellie (Jul 24, 2017)

Also, have rung Sunningdale. No jackets required for ladies.


----------



## chellie (Jul 24, 2017)

chellie said:



			Also, have rung Sunningdale. No jackets required for ladies.
		
Click to expand...

Same for NZ although smart was emphasised.


----------



## irip (Jul 24, 2017)

The M25 is always busy, no matter what time of day but your just as well to sit on it even if your only doing 35-40mph.

For those coming down from the M40, you get on at junction 16, if its really bad you can come off at junction 13 so there is only 3 juctions to cover if its really bad.

I agree with Fish, your best to stay on the M25 and get off at Junction 11, if the M25 is bad the local roads will be really busy as well so you don't gain anything.

Woking should be about a 15 minute drive from Junction 11 depending on the time of day


----------



## chellie (Jul 24, 2017)

irip said:



			The M25 is always busy, no matter what time of day but your just as well to sit on it even if your only doing 35-40mph.

For those coming down from the M40, you get on at junction 16, if its really bad you can come off at junction 13 so there is only 3 juctions to cover if its really bad.

I agree with Fish, your best to stay on the M25 and get off at Junction 11, if the M25 is bad the local roads will be really busy as well so you don't gain anything.

Woking should be about a 15 minute drive from Junction 11 depending on the time of day
		
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## chellie (Jul 24, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

Anyone playing anywhere on the Sunday on the way back home?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 24, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*

*Ladies.*

Hi Glyn

Ladies do not need to wear a jacket, ladies can wear trainer socks (do NOT need to cover the ankles) and 
there is no problem on how short a skort is.

Would you like me to send you some ladies cards?

Kind regards


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 24, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



chellie said:



			Anyone playing anywhere on the Sunday on the way back home?
		
Click to expand...

I'm heading home Saturday so I can play 36 round gullane #1 on Sunday. I'm going to be broken by the time I get back to work!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 24, 2017)

chellie said:



			Same for NZ although smart was emphasised.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 24, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



Lincoln Quaker said:



*Ladies.*

Hi Glyn

Ladies do not need to wear a jacket, ladies can wear trainer socks (do NOT need to cover the ankles) and 
there is no problem on how short a skort is.

Would you like me to send you some ladies cards?

Kind regards


Click to expand...

Excellent, thank you.


----------



## chellie (Jul 24, 2017)

*Re: Sunningdale + another top course Thursday July 27th/Friday 28th July 2017*



FairwayDodger said:



			I'm heading home Saturday so I can play 36 round gullane #1 on Sunday. I'm going to be broken by the time I get back to work!
		
Click to expand...

OMG Karen, you will be exhausted!.


----------



## Fish (Jul 24, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			[]there is no problem on how short a skort is
		
Click to expand...

&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;


----------



## chellie (Jul 24, 2017)

Fish said:



			&#63004;&#63004;&#63004;
		
Click to expand...

I might have a rethink then


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 24, 2017)

3 more sleeps until we get to see a grown fish cry :whoo: :whoo:

Enroute back home from the south of France after a few days warm weather training camp, I'm so looking forward to this now. 

Couple of swooshes on the range tomorrow and that's me done til I peg it up on Thursday morning.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 24, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			3 more sleeps until we get to see a grown fish cry :whoo: :whoo:

Enroute back home from the south of France after a few days warm weather training camp, I'm so looking forward to this now. 

Couple of swooshes on the range tomorrow and that's me done til I peg it up on Thursday morning.
		
Click to expand...

Training for the lunch or the golf?


----------



## Fish (Jul 24, 2017)

Can the captains of the 3 teams collect the Â£10 p/player asap so that at the end of the second round at Sunningdale I can announce the winning team and pay out, thank you. 

I have a sheet with the players of the 3 teams listed, I will collect all the players scores from each of the 2 rounds as quickly as I can.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 24, 2017)

Fish said:



			Can the captains of the 3 teams collect the Â£10 p/player asap so that at the end of the second round at Sunningdale I can announce the winning team and pay out, thank you. 

I have a sheet with the players of the 3 teams listed, I will collect all the players scores from each of the 2 rounds as quickly as I can.
		
Click to expand...

Only after we have finished with them, though.:thup:


----------



## Fish (Jul 24, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Only after we have finished with them, though.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I don't want the cards, just their scores to put on my sheet.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 24, 2017)

Captainron said:



			Training for the lunch or the golf?
		
Click to expand...

This seasoned athlete doesn't need training for lunch. Silly boy.


----------



## richart (Jul 24, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			This seasoned athlete doesn't need training for lunch. Silly boy.
		
Click to expand...

Don't you eat seasoned athletes ?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 24, 2017)

richart said:



			Don't you eat seasoned athletes ?

Click to expand...

It has been known


----------



## Fish (Jul 24, 2017)

richart said:



			Don't you eat seasoned athletes ?

Click to expand...

There's no fish on the menu &#128540;

&#128031;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 24, 2017)

Fish said:



			I don't want the cards, just their scores to put on my sheet.
		
Click to expand...

I'd check our lot's if I was you, and maybe Richart's. #creativeaccountancy


----------



## richart (Jul 24, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'd check our lot's if I was you, and maybe Richart's. #creativeaccountancy 

Click to expand...

 Hey.:angry: You don't need creative accountancy to get 23 points.


----------



## richart (Jul 24, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			It has been known 

Click to expand...

To be fair you would go hungry on most forum meets.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 24, 2017)

richart said:



			Hey.:angry: You don't need creative accountancy to get 23 points.

Click to expand...

I always thought your scores had 20% VAT added.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 24, 2017)

Safe journey to everyone. Only 20 minutes from me so look forward to seeing one and all bright and early. Looking forward to it big time


----------



## fenwayrich (Jul 24, 2017)

Woking appears to be the place where most people are staying, so typically I have chosen the Frimley Travelodge! Anyone else there? Regardless, I'm looking forward to it as well, and thanks in advance to everyone involved in the organisation.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 24, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Safe journey to everyone. Only 20 minutes from me so look forward to seeing one and all bright and early. Looking forward to it big time
		
Click to expand...

Well in Homer, even though you've potentially got bad news to come, hopefully you can take your mind off it for a day or two.:cheers:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 24, 2017)

I've managed to finish work early, so hopefully leaving around 3.30.

If we dont get to/fancy a curry, me and the missus will have a bite and a pint in the Wetherspoons (The Herbert wells), which is only 5 mins walk away from the travelodge in Woking.  

What is the name of the curry house again, in case we do?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 24, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			I've managed to finish work early, so hopefully leaving around 3.30.

If we dont get to/fancy a curry, me and the missus will have a bite and a pint in the Wetherspoons (The Herbert wells), which is only 5 mins walk away from the travelodge in Woking.  

What is the name of the curry house again, in case we do?
		
Click to expand...

Will likely be Woking way around 9. So if you swerve the curry I'll pop along for a shandy.

May have a mate in tow as she's local so can show me around the better pubs (if she's allowed out)


----------



## paddyc (Jul 25, 2017)

Guys Just wondering what if any plans there are for Thursday night . I.e curry beers etc.Weren't you looking at something robin??


----------



## paddyc (Jul 25, 2017)

Leaving Cambridge at 5. Thinking that should be ample timeto get to sunningdale for 7.Off junction 13 m25. A30 seems to be way unless anyone suggests another route.??


----------



## Fish (Jul 25, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			I've managed to finish work early, so hopefully leaving around 3.30.

If we dont get to/fancy a curry, me and the missus will have a bite and a pint in the Wetherspoons (The Herbert wells), which is only 5 mins walk away from the travelodge in Woking.  

*What is the name of the curry house again, in case we do?*

Click to expand...

Eastern & Oriental in Old Woking, Westfield Road.  Were meeting in Wetherspoons from 7pm with the view of being at the restaurant for 8pm then back to Wetherspoons afterwards.



paddyc said:



			Guys Just wondering what if any plans there are for Thursday night . I.e curry beers etc.Weren't you looking at something robin??
		
Click to expand...

No plans for Thursday because everyone finishes at different tee times until quite late.  

I'll be hitting Wetherspoons and if I'm not too tired and still hungry, will play it by ear with whoever else is in their at the time and grab something nearby, curry house next-door or in Wetherspoons itself.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jul 25, 2017)

Fish said:



Eastern & Oriental in Old Woking, Westfield Road.  Were meeting in Wetherspoons from 7pm with the view of being at the restaurant for 8pm then back to Wetherspoons afterwards.



No plans for Thursday because everyone finishes at different tee times until quite late.  

I'll be hitting Wetherspoons and if I'm not too tired and still hungry, will play it by ear with whoever else is in their at the time and grab something nearby, curry house next-door or in Wetherspoons itself.
		
Click to expand...

Will be in time for a beer or two after playing Burhill with Irip Wednesday. I will defo be hungry Thursday but won't be in Woking until 9/9.30 after golf (body could be broken&#128514 so as you suggest best play it by ear. Earlier finish on Friday I know not everyone is around but a beer or two will go down a treat &#127867;


----------



## chellie (Jul 25, 2017)

Re food- what time is afternoon tea at Sunningdale and the bacon butties from at NZ please.


----------



## Fish (Jul 25, 2017)

chellie said:



			Re food- what time is afternoon tea at Sunningdale and the bacon butties from at NZ please.
		
Click to expand...

I would expect it to be rolling like everything else due to staggered tee times.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jul 25, 2017)

chellie said:



			Re food- what time is afternoon tea at Sunningdale and the bacon butties from at NZ please.
		
Click to expand...

As I'm in the last group out I would imagine we will have ours as a wrapped up napkin takeaway &#127856; or it will be more of a supper &#128540;


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 25, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			As I'm in the last group out I would imagine we will have ours as a wrapped up napkin takeaway &#62320; or it will be more of a supper &#63004;
		
Click to expand...

you are assuming there are some left after Stu has had his snack!


----------



## 2blue (Jul 25, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			I will be doing the short leg of the M25 not long after 1pm, should be ok but hey it's the M25 anything can happen.
		
Click to expand...

For an extra 15 miles overall I've choice of M1 or M40 approach to M25 at around midday. 
WAZE is currently suggesting M1 as best route but that may just be based on distance.
Any suggestions welcome as it just seems a good idea to keep M25 travel to a minimum.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 25, 2017)

2blue said:



			For an extra 15 miles overall I've choice of M1 or M40 approach to M25 at around midday. 
WAZE is currently suggesting M1 as best route but that may just be based on distance.
Any suggestions welcome as it just seems a good idea to keep M25 travel to a minimum.
		
Click to expand...

My in-laws live in Northampton so I often have that choice (I'm in Woking) and M1/M25 is faster 9/10 times than the M40 equivalent. Just use Google Maps on the day and decide


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 25, 2017)

chellie said:



			Re food- what time is afternoon tea at Sunningdale and the bacon butties from at NZ please.
		
Click to expand...

Anne,

Afternoon tea is after you have played your 2nd round at Sunningdale.

And Bacon roll is from 07.15 at New Zealand although they may be open a bit earlier.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 25, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			As I'm in the last group out I would imagine we will have ours as a wrapped up napkin takeaway &#62320; or it will be more of a supper &#63004;
		
Click to expand...




PNWokingham said:



			you are assuming there are some left after Stu has had his snack! 

Click to expand...

This 

Kenny, they have societies and corporate events 4 days a week so they are well geared up for this so they understand what time we are finishing and I am sure you wont just get a few crumbs from Liverbirdies & Stu's plates


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 25, 2017)

Fish said:



			I would expect it to be rolling like everything else due to staggered tee times.
		
Click to expand...

Correct Robin :thup:


----------



## IanM (Jul 25, 2017)

Really looking forward to this now... grew up 15 minutes down the road, but never played either Club.   In the office today and tomorrow.... looking to make my escape!


----------



## 2blue (Jul 25, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			This 

Kenny, they have societies and corporate events 4 days a week so they are well geared up for this so they understand what time we are finishing and I am sure you wont just get a few crumbs from Liverbirdies & Stu's plates 

Click to expand...

WHAT??....  societies full of Liverbirdies & Stu's ......  Where do they park the pantechnicons? &#128563;&#128536;&#128518;


----------



## 2blue (Jul 25, 2017)

TheDiablo said:



			My in-laws live in Northampton so I often have that choice (I'm in Woking) and M1/M25 is faster 9/10 times than the M40 equivalent. Just use Google Maps on the day and decide
		
Click to expand...

Aye....  thanks all &#128077;&#128077;
Yep WAZE on the day around Notts area should sort it. &#129300;


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 25, 2017)

We're out just before you so will be heading straight for the feeding trough to get some crumbs before you guys arrive. Survival of the fittest Kenny, sorry son 


HDID Kenny said:



			As I'm in the last group out I would imagine we will have ours as a wrapped up napkin takeaway &#55356;&#57200; or it will be more of a supper &#55357;&#56860;
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm in The Wheatsheaf Inn on Chobham Road. Are we sharing taxis from Wetherspoons? 



Fish said:



Eastern & Oriental in Old Woking, Westfield Road.  Were meeting in Wetherspoons from 7pm with the view of being at the restaurant for 8pm then back to Wetherspoons afterwards.



No plans for Thursday because everyone finishes at different tee times until quite late.  

I'll be hitting Wetherspoons and if I'm not too tired and still hungry, will play it by ear with whoever else is in their at the time and grab something nearby, curry house next-door or in Wetherspoons itself.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Jul 25, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			I'm in The Wheatsheaf Inn on Chobham Road. Are we sharing taxis from Wetherspoons?
		
Click to expand...

Well it's a long walk if we don't &#128527;


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 25, 2017)

Times for NZ PM round.

 Friday 28th July (PM)  
 New Zealand   



 1st tee 14.45

 HDID Kenny 
 2Blue 


 6th  14.45 

 Andy Kind 
 Nigel Dunmore 
  JamesR 

 14th 14.45   

 AndyW 
 Swartzy 
  GregBWFC 


 1st 14.53    

 Scouser 
 Scouser Nic 
  PaddyC 


 6th 14.53  

 Chefio  
 Wes 
  BarnsleyDave 


 14th  14.53 

 Mitchell89 
 James Dempsey 
  Jake Barnes 


 1st 15.00  

 Darren  Williams 
 Adam Williams 
  Joanne Williams 


 6th 15.00   

 FairwayDodger 
 Chellie 
  Simon Weston 


 14th 15.00   

 Blue In Munich 
 BIM +1 
  Callum 


 1st 15.08   

 Stevie D 
 Fraz 
  Arthur 


 6th 15.08  

 Radbourne 
 Jimaroid 
  Murphthemog 


 14th 15.08  

 Homer 
 Crow 
  IanM 


 1st 15.16  

 Glyn LQ 
 Birchy  
  Liverbirdie 


 6th 15.16  

 Boxman 
 Claire Kennedy  
  TheDiablo 


 14th 15.16  

 Captainron 
 PaulW7401 
  Pnwokingham 


 1st 15.24  

 Richart 
 Anotherdouble 
  Phil Hawkes 


 6th 15.24  

 TheAlbatross 
 Gary Mason 
  Badger 


 14th  15.24

 Duffers 
 StuC 
  Topoftheflop  


 1st  15.32

 Cake 
 Cake+1 
  Wilson 


 6th  15.32  

 Dando 
 Dando+1 
  Papas1982 



 1st    15.40

 MashleyR7 
 ChrisD




 We have one space  available with ChrisD and Mashley at the end of the field.

Â£40 to play a  stunning course on a Friday afternoon, what more can you ask for


----------



## chellie (Jul 25, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			As I'm in the last group out I would imagine we will have ours as a wrapped up napkin takeaway &#62320; or it will be more of a supper &#63004;
		
Click to expand...




Lincoln Quaker said:



			Anne,

Afternoon tea is after you have played your 2nd round at Sunningdale.

And Bacon roll is from 07.15 at New Zealand although they may be open a bit earlier.
		
Click to expand...

Definateey a supper then and thanks again Glyn.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 25, 2017)

All packed and looking forward to a lovely relaxing train journey first thing in the morning. Can't wait. I'm really needing a good break, some golf and a bit of a laugh.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 25, 2017)

Right, massive thanks to my spreadsheet king Region 3 Gaz  :thup:we have again got our scoreboard for the 3 rounds and tee times for New Zealand pm.

link to follow.


​


----------



## chellie (Jul 25, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



			All packed and looking forward to a lovely relaxing train journey first thing in the morning. Can't wait. I'm really needing a good break, some golf and a bit of a laugh. 

Click to expand...

See you soon. Sure the train will be more relaxing than the drive. I'm not looking forward to our drive.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 25, 2017)

Have the groups changed from the initial tee times ? I seem to have moved both am and pm ?


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jul 25, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			We're out just before you so will be heading straight for the feeding trough to get some crumbs before you guys arrive. Survival of the fittest Kenny, sorry son 

Click to expand...

Yeah but we'll get the gentleman's wave through when you's are knee deep in heather ball hunting. &#128540;


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 25, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have the groups changed from the initial tee times ? I seem to have moved both am and pm ?
		
Click to expand...

Don't know Phil.

let me have a look at it.

i have deleted it for a while.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jul 25, 2017)

8am start tomorrow should make hotel at 2pm with a 1 pit stop strategy :whoo:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 25, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Don't know Phil.

let me have a look at it.

i have deleted it for a while.
		
Click to expand...

I was with NW Jocko and Dan LQ in the morning 

Then Dan LQ Jimaroid and Paulw in the afternoon - 

Gary's spreadsheet has me Darren and his son and afternoon with Badge etc ? 

No issues either wayb


----------



## IanM (Jul 25, 2017)

Excellent job folks...

...one spot, the email has us on the Old in the morning, the Spreadsheet has us on the New in the morning.....


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 25, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I was with NW Jocko and Dan LQ in the morning 

Then Dan LQ Jimaroid and Paulw in the afternoon - 

Gary's spreadsheet has me Darren and his son and afternoon with Badge etc ? 

No issues either wayb
		
Click to expand...

yes I know who you was with.

I am trying to sort it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 25, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			yes I know who you was with.

I am trying to sort it.
		
Click to expand...

No worries mate - cheers


----------



## Region3 (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm in no way responsible for tee times :rofl:

I just make the scores appear in the right order.

Glyn, I forgot to tell you the list of players needed to be hidden before you shared th link lol, sorry.
Never thought about my work logo appearing in the header


----------



## IanM (Jul 25, 2017)

I work in Communications... welcome to the world of "transmit button paranoia!"


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 25, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Right, massive thanks to my spreadsheet king Region 3 Gaz  :thup:we have again got our scoreboard for the 3 rounds and tee times for New Zealand pm.

link to follow.


​

Click to expand...

Is there a new spreadsheet and link? Nit seen anything. If anyone needs help setting things up on Thursday or Friday let me know as I'm local and can be there as early as you need


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 25, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is there a new spreadsheet and link? Nit seen anything. If anyone needs help setting things up on Thursday or Friday let me know as I'm local and can be there as early as you need
		
Click to expand...

Yes I posted a link then it decided to have a meltdown on me.

i blame the author and not the Buffon inputting the data


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi all,

Well nearly there now, and that 11 months has flown over hasnâ€™t it? As normal weâ€™ve had a few fall by the wayside, and a few additions to take their place.

We are still working on things to make this go as smooth as possible (especially Glyn who has put about 50-60 hours in over the last month or so, on various things that you do see, as well as stuff in the background).

We will be travelling now, so if you have any more questionsâ€¦â€¦.Firstly â€“ use a bit of common sense, although these clubs are a bit different in some ways, theâ€™re not from Mars â€“ Secondly, ring them direct, if you must. 

We wont be able to carry the large amount of money for prizes with us on the day, for obvious reasons, so we may just pay the nearest the pins out, and send the other winnings via paypal/bank transfer after we get back. We will have some other items as prizes for the main 2-3 winners, who will get them on the day.

Now this is very important. We have had lots of thanks for the work that has gone into this, and believe me it has mainly been done by Glyn and Birchy. I've had it pretty easy on this one, due to their great efforts.Now the best way to thank them is to make the competition easy to administer, as well as quick, so we would appreciate it if you could do the following:-

Collect cards from the Pro-shop starter, yourself, and grab a few spare, in case.



One player (plus the markerâ€™s) score on each card only. Name printed on it, as well as handicap.
Mark the points won per hole on it also, and ideally circle the SI were they do get shots (none of this we only have to put the gross score down malarkey), points totalled and both players to CLEARLY PRINT their names on it also.
Can we ask for one player per group to volunteer to collect all 3 or 4 cards in from their group, and re-check them again for us, and put their name on also and write (2nd check).
Please put the cards in the box that Glyn has *as soon as possible*, and before you get changed for lunch, or any other meals.
We wont be responsible for cards that donâ€™t reach us.
 

Afternoon PM round (New Zealand) â€“ Now we are still going to try and get the presentation done, as we have our rolling lunch, and before we go back out again. If we donâ€™t weâ€™ll have to hold it after the afternoon round, for those that are still about, but we are aiming for it to be over the lunch. Now as soon as it is done, we appreciate that people will want to get out ASAP, but people MUST stick to the tee times and the hole number that they have been allocated. We cant have a free-for-all, and if anyone does balls it up, we simply will not invite you again. Harsh maybe, but we have had this before, and it wont be tolerated again.

Please arrive at your tee 15-20 minutes before your tee off time.

Please bear in mind that we have 60 odd golfers, so we have to look to the interests of the whole group. We have only done this for 40 golfers before, and over a few days. 36 holes and 60 odd golfers is a new level, and is something goes awry, please be patient. 

Fish/Ron/Stu â€“ if you are happy to just get the totals from the individuals verbally that is fine. We can give you access to the cards once we have finished with them, if you like. If anyone wants their cards sent onto them in due course, send an SAE to Glyn.

Now, finallyâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.please play well, make new friends, beware Birchyâ€™s shanks, donâ€™t make eye-contact with Glynâ€™s suit but most of all enjoy yourself, as this is all very important to the 3 of us.

Peter

PS Glyn is having gremlins with the draw, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 25, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Yes I posted a link then it decided to have a meltdown on me.

i blame the author and not the Buffon inputting the data 

Click to expand...

Why did you get the Italian keeper to do the draw?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 25, 2017)

Cheers Pete - can't wait and if you need a hand with anything on the day with the cards and scores just give me a shout


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 25, 2017)

Many thanks to everyone that has been involved in this. Looking forward to the day and hoping it runs as smoothly as anticipated. Drive safely everyone and see you all there bright and early on Thursday.


----------



## Fish (Jul 25, 2017)

Well done to all the organisers &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;

just a quick reminder, I will be in Wetherspoons in Woking from 7pm tomorrow (possibly earlier) and leaving for the restaurant just before 8pm. 

Please join us for a few beers if your in the area, no doubt I will be returning to the pub after we've eaten also &#127866;&#127866;


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 25, 2017)

Here we go.

Hopefully this time it's going to work

Tee times and scores on the link below. 


https://1drv.ms/x/s!ArsnWDHyDauviHGSjAUhki4KsbsV​


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 25, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Here we go.

Hopefully this time it's going to work

Tee times and scores on the link below. 

https://1drv.ms/x/s!ArsnWDHyDauviHGSjAUhki4KsbsV​

Click to expand...

Looks good to me!

see you all tomorrow evening/Thursday morning!


----------



## Region3 (Jul 25, 2017)

To the guys organising the team side comp...

Would you like an extra sheet adding to the online spreadsheet to total your team points up?


----------



## Captainron (Jul 25, 2017)

Region3 said:



			To the guys organising the team side comp...

Would you like an extra sheet adding to the online spreadsheet to total your team points up?
		
Click to expand...

That would be ace Gaz.


----------



## Crow (Jul 25, 2017)

Awesome organising chaps! :thup:


----------



## Region3 (Jul 26, 2017)

Captainron said:



			That would be ace Gaz.
		
Click to expand...

I'll get it sorted tomorrow.

I've just looked back a few pages looking for the teams but can't find them 

Can you point me in the right direction pretty please.


----------



## Fish (Jul 26, 2017)

Here you go. 



Fish said:



			Teams are now all confirmed for the 36 hole Team Challenge at Sunningdale.

The entry is Â£10 per team member/player (12 per team), these 3 teams will yield Â£360 in the pot, 10 of the 12 accumulative stableford scores from the 2 rounds (can be different players each round) will form the winning team score, the winning team receives Â£20 per member/player (Â£240.00) with the balance of Â£120 going to H4H's :thup:

*Blues Brothers & Sister* (Team 1)

1/ Fish (confirmed) 
2/ Richart (confirmed)
3/ Radbourne (confirmed)
4/ 2blue (confirmed) 
5/ Anotherdouble (confirmed) 
6/ BlueinMunich (confirmed)
7/ Darrenwilliams (confirmed)
8/ AdamWilliams (confirmed)
9/ TheDiablo (confirmed)
10/ Paulw4701 (confirmed)
11/ Papas1972 (confirmed)
12/ FairwayDodger


*North West Massive* (Team 2)

1/ Stu
2/ Birchy
3/ Boxman yay
4/ Chellie Aye
5/ Duffers yay
6/ GregBwfc yay
7/ Junior. Yay
8/ Jocks Aye 
9/ Karl102 Yay
10/ Liverbirdie yay
11/ Qwerty Aye
12/ Simon yay

*Waifs & Strays* (Team 3)

1/ Captainron
2/ HDIDkenny
3/ Chimpo1
4/ Fenwayrich
5/ Jimaroid
6/ Paperboy
7/ Chiefi0 
8/ Wes
9/ Barnsley Dave
10/ IanM
11/ JamesR
12/ Sam85 

Captains are Fish, Stu_C and Captainron.

Let battle begin.....
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Region3 (Jul 26, 2017)

Fish said:



			Here you go.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Robin.

Best 10 from 12 am + best 10 from 12 pm.

When I was looking back for this I saw a post saying LP was in one of them but he's not in your post above.

Is there a change to make?


----------



## Fish (Jul 26, 2017)

Region3 said:



			Thanks Robin.

Best 10 from 12 am + best 10 from 12 pm.

When I was looking back for this I saw a post saying LP was in one of them but he's not in your post above.

Is there a change to make?
		
Click to expand...

No, that's the 3 teams.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 26, 2017)

George Golf Society meet this afternoon at Stanmore GC followed by 3 course meal. Will head off to Wheatsheaf Inn, Woking afterwards. Hope to be in Wetherspoons from 8.30ish if anyone fancies a pint or two &#127867; :cheers: 



Fish said:



Eastern & Oriental in Old Woking, Westfield Road.  Were meeting in Wetherspoons from 7pm with the view of being at the restaurant for 8pm then back to Wetherspoons afterwards.



No plans for Thursday because everyone finishes at different tee times until quite late.  

I'll be hitting Wetherspoons and if I'm not too tired and still hungry, will play it by ear with whoever else is in their at the time and grab something nearby, curry house next-door or in Wetherspoons itself.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 26, 2017)

Pissing down here in the south, supposed to get better next couple of days. But pack the wet weather gear just in case.


----------



## chellie (Jul 26, 2017)

Paperboy said:



			Pissing down here in the south, supposed to get better next couple of days. But pack the wet weather gear just in case.
		
Click to expand...

It is here as well on the Fylde.


----------



## IanM (Jul 26, 2017)

Weather forecast has been spot on.   Rain today... dry tomorrow and Friday.   (please!)


----------



## chimpo1 (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm staying at the Wheatsheaf so will be around for a pint :cheers:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 26, 2017)

IanM said:



			Weather forecast has been spot on.   Rain today... *dry tomorrow and Friday*.   (please!)
		
Click to expand...

I hate to urinate on your strawberries but the Met Office is showing a 50% chance of thunderstorms at Sunningdale tomorrow afternoonâ€¦.   Still, I suppose that's a 50% chance that there won't be any thunderstormsâ€¦â€¦ :mmm:


----------



## Region3 (Jul 26, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Here we go.

Hopefully this time it's going to work

Tee times and scores on the link below. 


https://1drv.ms/x/s!ArsnWDHyDauviHGSjAUhki4KsbsV​

Click to expand...


Sheet updated with a page for the team comp. Same link.

Have fun guys and gals. I won't be jealous sat here at work!


----------



## Fish (Jul 26, 2017)

Yeah, I'd rather be apprehensive as all my apps I use for work show a whitewash today but rain still forecast for tomorrow afternoon. Packed extra golf clothes and waterproofs due to that already &#9748;&#65039;&#128543;


----------



## 2blue (Jul 26, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			8am start tomorrow should make hotel at 2pm with a 1 pit stop strategy :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Am 2 hrs behind you Kenny as I leave now :whoo:.....  see you at Burhill for lunch :thup:


----------



## 2blue (Jul 26, 2017)

Region3 said:



			Sheet updated with a page for the team comp. Same link.

Have fun guys and gals. I won't be jealous sat here at work! 

Click to expand...

WOW......  that's class....  can you teach Glyn for next time &#128527;


----------



## chellie (Jul 26, 2017)

We are following our GM golf trips tradition and have set off but stopped for mcd's. Was stressy packing car up due to torrential rain.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 26, 2017)

2blue said:



			WOW......  that's class....  can you teach Glyn for next time &#128527;
		
Click to expand...

Glyn doesn't need to know, he has my phone number


----------



## DRW (Jul 26, 2017)

Wont be leaving until this evening got work to catch up on, hope you all have a good journey down. Really looking forward to this.

Regions3, That is a great spreadsheet, you have far better spreadsheet knowledge than me, could I possibly be cheeky and have a copy of it and use it for my client golf days please?, even if it costs me a pint at Beau if I make it:rofl:


----------



## chellie (Jul 26, 2017)

Traffic on m6 horrendous. Stuck in jams. Lunatics with no lights on in poor visibility and some atrocious driving.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 26, 2017)

Region3 said:



			Sheet updated with a page for the team comp. Same link.

Have fun guys and gals. I won't be jealous sat here at work! 

Click to expand...

Thanks Gary, very much appreciated.:thup::cheers:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 26, 2017)

chellie said:



			Traffic on m6 horrendous. Stuck in jams. Lunatics with no lights on in poor visibility and some atrocious driving.
		
Click to expand...

Adventures to come for me... I'm on a bus home from work. Morningside road chocka as usual.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 26, 2017)

Currently sat on M25, slutting it down


----------



## Fish (Jul 26, 2017)

Just pulling out of Coventry Golf Club, should hit M25 in an hour with my club foot &#128540;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm eating a sausage roll in work,then another one in 5 minutes.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 26, 2017)

On a train, somewhere in England...


----------



## Fish (Jul 26, 2017)

Had to do a u-turn, engine management lights just come on so heading for my mechanic &#128545;


----------



## chellie (Jul 26, 2017)

Not good Robin. Hope all ok. We've just got on m6 toll road.


----------



## DRW (Jul 26, 2017)

Fish said:



			Had to do a u-turn, engine management lights just come on so heading for my mechanic &#63009;
		
Click to expand...

If you cant get it sorted and you need a lift down or need to get the clubs down due to going on train or hiring a small car or like, sure I would be able to help out. and pick up on my way down later.


----------



## Fish (Jul 26, 2017)

Back on the road, mechanic cleared the management system, something to do with an EG fuel something or other, so told ne to blast it out, hopefully just some dirt, apparently the mix of air and fuel isn't correct!  Hitting M40 now at Warwick and will do as he says, and blast it.  &#128540;&#128540;


----------



## Captainron (Jul 26, 2017)

Just the last shout out to those who may change their mind and come down tonight. I have one spare bed at the premier inn in working going spare for tonight.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 26, 2017)

Fish said:



			Had to do a u-turn, engine management lights just come on so heading for my mechanic &#128545;
		
Click to expand...

My EML has just cost me a grand


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 26, 2017)

Sorry for the cut and paste but I am trying to play golf at Cuddington 

Message from Sunningdale. 





Old Cse AM                        NP 4, 8, 13, 15
New Cse PM                      NP 5

Yellow tees all day,  8 minute intervals between groups.

Three tee start in the morning 1st , 11th and 14th

11th tee golfers will have to drive to, 14th is a 5 minute walk.

11th tee golfers drive out of the main gate turn left until they come to a fairway gate.
Code to open fairway gate is 7139.
Cross the second fairway, bear round to the right, pass the green keeper compound.
Carry on through the trees and you come to the Halfway House where the 11th tee is.

The starters on the door will also give directions to the golfers off the 11th tee.

You will have access at 7am to set up, the Clubhouse will open for your guests at 7.30am.
For the 7am access please come in through the rear entrance which is located in a shingle
car park immediately on your right hand side as you come through the main gates.
My colleague Hannah will be here at 7am to assist you with set up and to welcome your guests.



Look forward to meeting you tomorrow.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 26, 2017)

Tip for those starting on 11 - nice little blind tee shot and driveable for those of forum distance!  So, man up, get the big dog out and smash it!! ne:


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 26, 2017)

PNWokingham said:



			Tip for those starting on 11 - nice little blind tee shot and driveable for those of forum distance!  So, man up, get the big dog out and smash it!! ne:
		
Click to expand...

How many balls have you lost there?


----------



## richart (Jul 26, 2017)

PNWokingham said:



			Tip for those starting on 11 - nice little blind tee shot and driveable for those of forum distance!  So, man up, get the big dog out and smash it!! ne:
		
Click to expand...

Hope you are not teeing off there, as you would no doubt get lost.


----------



## Wilson (Jul 26, 2017)

Why is it so difficult to buy plain white socks? I've been to two golf shops without luck, and ended up in Sports Direct, and even then I could only find ones with a small logo - I hope this will be OK, might have to bring a bottle of tippex otherwise! 

I hope everyone has a safe drive in the rain, after reading PNWokingahm's note about the 11th, I might go to the driving range and smash some drives!


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 26, 2017)

Does anyone know how bumpy and rutted the road to 11 is? My car is pretty low, and grounds easily.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 26, 2017)

Take the coffin out of the boot - that'll help!


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 26, 2017)

Fish said:



			Back on the road, mechanic cleared the management system, something to do with an EG fuel something or other, so told ne to blast it out, hopefully just some dirt, apparently the mix of air and fuel isn't correct!  Hitting M40 now at Warwick and will do as he says, and blast it.  &#63004;&#63004;
		
Click to expand...

Probably dirt off your trolley wheels:ears:


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 26, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			How many balls have you lost there?
		
Click to expand...

I am liberal where i spray my balls Chris so it is very hard to remember!


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 26, 2017)

Arrived at Premier Inn West and starving, might have to get a bite in the beefeater afterall.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 26, 2017)

richart said:



			Hope you are not teeing off there, as you would no doubt get lost.

Click to expand...

you will be doing it well to find the club Rich!! And remember the code  Ask Vicky to write it on yer hand or something


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 26, 2017)

All tucked up in Bagshot premier inn. 

Not sure I wanna venture out again, although have had some sun today.

3 miles from the course. Perfect for a late start tomorrow. 

Now to find some plain white socks. As all mine have FJ on.....


----------



## Wilson (Jul 26, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Now to find some plain white socks. As all mine have FJ on.....
		
Click to expand...

Get me some if you find any please, I had no luck earlier today - surely a small FJ logo can't hurt?


----------



## Fish (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm in the Premier Inn in central Woking at last. It was a nightmare due to all the road works and having  to park in Peacocks shopping centre and it's a hike even though you can see it only 50yds away as the construction works cuts you off! 

Quick freshen up now and then get a few bankers in before meeting up with people at 7pm &#127866;&#127866;&#127866;&#128031;&#128031;


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 26, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



			Arrived at Premier Inn West and starving, might have to get a bite in the beefeater afterall.
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe not. Kitchen is out of action. Think I might pass out.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 26, 2017)

Just seen a picture in fbook of fish getting his gear ready.

Deffo been using his groove sharpener on his ball retiever, for better purchase.


----------



## chellie (Jul 26, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



			Or maybe not. Kitchen is out of action. Think I might pass out.
		
Click to expand...

We were going to go for food. Crisps beckon then . You still in pub?


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 26, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Take the coffin out of the boot - that'll help!
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking of taking my other car tomorrow, but if it isnt going to be hot, i guess it will be the hearse.


----------



## chellie (Jul 26, 2017)

Are we . meeting in premier inn west reception for taxis to Woking? If so what time. Ta x


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm good to meet in w.west reception anytime from 6:45 for a taxi to wetherspoons or whatever. Just got to check-in with the wean before bedtime first.


----------



## chellie (Jul 26, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



			I'm good to meet in w.west reception anytime from 6:45 for a taxi to wetherspoons or whatever. Just got to check-in with the wean before bedtime first.
		
Click to expand...

See you then .


----------



## chimpo1 (Jul 26, 2017)

i won't be making it for beers tonight, staying at the wheatsheaf tomorrow night and not tonight as thought.. Doh! 
Have fun everyone, big day tomorrow!


----------



## Captainron (Jul 26, 2017)

chimpo1 said:



			i won't be making it for beers tonight, staying at the wheatsheaf tomorrow night and not tonight as thought.. Doh! 
Have fun everyone, big day tomorrow!
		
Click to expand...

Spare bed in my room if you want to come down.


----------



## chimpo1 (Jul 26, 2017)

cheers captain, i'm at a travelodge in chertsey instead


----------



## Captainron (Jul 26, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



			I'm good to meet in w.west reception anytime from 6:45 for a taxi to wetherspoons or whatever. Just got to check-in with the wean before bedtime first.
		
Click to expand...

Don't bother getting taxis into town. Place is a car park! Walking will be quicker


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm in a Twin room at Wheatsheaf Inn tonight & tomorrow if you need a bed. Arriving in 20 mins &#128591;



chimpo1 said:



			i won't be making it for beers tonight, staying at the wheatsheaf tomorrow night and not tonight as thought.. Doh! 
Have fun everyone, big day tomorrow!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Jul 26, 2017)

In Wetherspoons, 1 down &#127866;, I'm sure a few will follow &#128540;&#127866;&#127866;&#128031;&#128031;


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 26, 2017)

Plain white socks doesn't mean you can't have a logo on it!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 26, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			Plain white socks doesn't mean you can't have a logo on it!!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing the socks just need to cover the ankle bone


----------



## Fish (Jul 26, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			Plain white socks doesn't mean you can't have a logo on it!!!
		
Click to expand...

Tippex &#128540;


----------



## Crow (Jul 26, 2017)

At home, finishing off what bits of work I can, then need to pack everything and load into car ready for 5 am start tomorrow morning, why didn't I book the Wednesday night?


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 26, 2017)

Arrived. 10 mins to first drink &#127866;



Fish said:



			In Wetherspoons, 1 down &#127866;, I'm sure a few will follow &#128540;&#127866;&#127866;&#128031;&#128031;
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chimpo1 (Jul 26, 2017)

are you still at spoons or have you moved on to chinese?


----------



## Fish (Jul 26, 2017)

On way to Chinese


----------



## Crow (Jul 26, 2017)

Bugger!

Just checking my hotel details and I booked Weds and Thurs nights, completely forgot!

I'll now be leaving home in around half an hour but won't get to Woking until after 11 so won't be partaking of the chinese. :angry:


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 26, 2017)

Anybody heading to just weatherspoons?

if so, when?


----------



## 2blue (Jul 26, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Anybody heading to just weatherspoons?

if so, when?
		
Click to expand...

I would have been but Woking Central Travel lodge have transferred me to Guildford due to water leak my room & others......  anyone else been transferred??
Free room & breakfast but no Spoons tonight &#128542;&#128542;


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 26, 2017)

chellie said:



			We were going to go for food. Crisps beckon then . You still in pub?
		
Click to expand...

I've just arrived! Dinner for me is a scotch egg, crisps and jelly babies for dessert. Living the good life!


----------



## IanM (Jul 26, 2017)

In the Wheatsheaf Pub...it's not bad... got here too late for curry...work gets in the way again. Looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## 2blue (Jul 26, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			I've just arrived! Dinner for me is a scotch egg, crisps and jelly babies for dessert. Living the good life! 

Click to expand...

Travel lodge in Guildford have only pizza but fortunately have a Franki & Bennies next door .....   still did fancy Spoons & curry in Woking ....  but Hey-ho. Early night needed really


----------



## Captainron (Jul 26, 2017)

Fish is asking to be shot in the legs 16 times so that he can be an 8 handicap. 

Form an orderly queue.


----------



## paulw4701 (Jul 26, 2017)

Nite nite peeps got to be up by 7.30  to be there for 8


----------



## Crow (Jul 26, 2017)

Made it. 
Premier Inn Woking, Beefeater attached but I'm a bit late for that.

The drive down was easy anyway!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 26, 2017)

me and Duffers are in the wetherspoons in staines, see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Fish (Jul 27, 2017)

Just back in the hotel after a dent bit of grub and a few jars in half decent company &#128540;&#127866;&#127869;

&#128031;&#128031;&#128031;


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jul 27, 2017)

1st 18 down at Burhill courtesy of Irip, cheers Ian great nights golf preceded by a couple of beers in the Artisain club house (you lads have got it made, I'd kill for a set up like that). Followed by some food and beers in spoons.

Only 72 to go :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 27, 2017)

Well,

18 months of planning and the big day is finally here.

Enjoy it everyone.

play well.

and please try and find the 3 balls you are playing with before leaving the clubhouse to make sure everyone has a lift to the 11th tee so no one has to walk.


----------



## Fish (Jul 27, 2017)

Here we go here we go here we go........,,,,&#128540;&#127948;&#65039;&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 27, 2017)

Crow said:



			Made it. 
Premier Inn Woking, Beefeater attached but I'm a bit late for that.

The drive down was easy anyway!
		
Click to expand...

Made no difference Nick, they had no food on all day, even getting a drink from them was painful.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 27, 2017)

Let's do this! &#128077;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 27, 2017)

M25 was clear so get here a little early 

Looks very inviting


----------



## 2blue (Jul 27, 2017)

Many thanks for the warmup & beers yesterday at Burhill, Irip.... you'd murder it today if here.
Soon to hit the road from Guildford....  it's been running all night...  does nee one sleep around here&#128513;


----------



## Fish (Jul 27, 2017)

Tally Ho.......&#127948;&#65039;


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 27, 2017)

Have a great day everyone looking forward to some stories and good scoring.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 27, 2017)

And please...   keep your shirts tucked in.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Play well everyone, if you can't play way have fun


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 27, 2017)

Remember post the team photos :thup:


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 27, 2017)

Hope you all had a great day and the weather was kind to you.


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 27, 2017)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Hope you all had a great day and the weather was kind to you.
		
Click to expand...

Really?? I hope it piddled down all day, an they all got the shanks/yips :rofl:


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 27, 2017)

Lol. Do you really hate them that much


----------



## LIG (Jul 27, 2017)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Lol. Do you really hate them that much 

Click to expand...

"It is not enough that I succeed... everyone else must fail".  

Quoted/misquoted from one of the original Superman films, where Robeet Webster said it was from "A wise man - Atilla the Hun!"

I felt a little like that when forced to pull out of this mega meet but I certainly hope that my stand in had a succesful day and managed to avoid the showers.  

How'd it go Robin? Was it a :thup: or a  ?


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 27, 2017)

Stunning. Just absolutely stunning.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 27, 2017)

What a truely amazing golf club - two stunning courses , the old is just a walk in golfing heaven 

Thank you Glyn , Pete and Birchy for everything - all three are a credit to this forum


----------



## JamesR (Jul 27, 2017)

Great day, thanks to the organisers and my playing partners.
Dave & Mark, don't worry I haven't forgotten that I owe you!


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 27, 2017)

simply lovely - but need to ensure plenty in the tank for round 3 tomorrow!


----------



## Captainron (Jul 27, 2017)

PNWokingham said:



			simply lovely - but need to ensure plenty in the tank for round 3 tomorrow! 

Click to expand...

Oh! Good shot sir! Simply simply lovely


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 27, 2017)

Scores are updated. 

As as you can see I am missing some cards. 

https://1drv.ms/x/s!ArsnWDHyDauviHGSjAUhki4KsbsV


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 27, 2017)

Initial reports come across as it being a beaut, slightly envious 

Some cracking scores there guys and girls, well done :thup:

just need my mate homer to get 29 tomorrow for 2 boxes of tp5xs


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 28, 2017)

PNWokingham said:



			simply lovely - but need to ensure plenty in the tank for round 3 tomorrow! 

Click to expand...




Captainron said:



			Oh! Good shot sir! Simply simply lovely
		
Click to expand...

Great day today, simply loveleh.

There's definitely plenty left in the tank after  today sir!!

Looking forward to taking the fish down tomorrow :ears:


----------



## Wabinez (Jul 28, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Great day today, simply loveleh.

There's definitely plenty left in the tank after  today sir!!

Looking forward to taking the fish down tomorrow :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Bit of blinding sir?


Looking forward to hearing how the courses are, as playing Sunningdale on Tuesday!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 28, 2017)

Fish's handicap is travelling well these days........


----------



## Fish (Jul 28, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Fish's handicap is travelling well these days........

Click to expand...

Doubt you'd have scored much more than me out there, in fact when it chucked it down you'd have probably walked in, Knob.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 28, 2017)

Fish said:



			Doubt you'd have scored much more than me out there, in fact when it chucked it down you'd have probably walked in, Knob.
		
Click to expand...

Only a bit of bantz Son. Calm down.....


----------



## Fish (Jul 28, 2017)

2 of the best and toughest courses I've played to date. 

Thanks to the boys for organising, great work and amazing 2 courses. 

Stunning on the eye, the vibrant purple heather is everywhere, land just off the tight and sometimes blind fairways and it's a shot gone but with bunkers and more hazards littered everywhere with then some tricky greens to finish, it's a very tough test. 

Slept like a baby last night after my battery gave up on me, and like my battery I ran out of gas, 36 holes was a tough gig round those 2 amazing courses but even though the afternoon was much slower, it was just a beautiful place to be out there.


----------



## Fish (Jul 28, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Great day today, simply loveleh.

There's definitely plenty left in the tank after  today sir!!

Looking forward to taking the fish down tomorrow :ears:
		
Click to expand...

I'm 2 cards up on you &#128540; I'm going for the full house today, no sweets for your kids this weekend &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

&#128031;&#128031;&#128031;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 28, 2017)

Fish said:



			You won't even make buffer, you can only play well on your own track &#128540;&#128540;
		
Click to expand...

Hope you make a better fist of it today


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 28, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hope you make a better fist of it today 

Click to expand...

I'm wondering if it was something dodgy in the Chinese.
He played better at Cooden, ripped it a new one he did.
And he didn't have Chinese the night before....


----------



## Fish (Jul 28, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hope you make a better fist of it today 

Click to expand...

Me too &#127948;&#65039;Don't think it's going to be as brutal as yesterday so it's the 4w off the tee mainly and plot my way around.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 28, 2017)

Some impressive scores boys and girls,glad you enjoyed the experience.

Have a cracker today as well


----------



## Wabinez (Jul 28, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Scores are updated. 

As as you can see I am missing some cards. 

https://1drv.ms/x/s!ArsnWDHyDauviHGSjAUhki4KsbsV

Click to expand...

41 points


----------



## sam85 (Jul 28, 2017)

Wabinez said:



			41 points 

Click to expand...

Took me another 36 holes to match those 41 points &#128584;


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks as alway to Glyn, Birch and LB for the efforts in organising these meets, especially as they get bigger and bigger, can only imagine the amount of effort that goes in :clap:

Sunningdale was absolutely incredible, I had high expectations and it exceeded them massively.  Courses are 2 of the best I've played anywhere and the lunch was absolutely superb.  I loved everything about the place and even at full whack would be value for money IMO.  I'll need to go back at some point, still smiling about it now 

Thanks to my playing partners for the rounds, LPPhil and Dan in the morning and Junior and the Woodhall boys Trev and Simon in the afternoon.  Thoroughly enjoyed the company all day, plenty of laughs and a lot of good golf on show, sadly not too much from me though!! :rofl:

Hope you all enjoyed New Zealand today and the weather was kind again :thup:


----------



## DRW (Jul 28, 2017)

Wow just wow, what a view when I walked round the side at Sunningdale in the morning, Wow, could sit there for weeks.

Big time gutted at not being able to play in the afternoon, after causing myself an inquiry trying to hit a ball out the heather, had been looking forward to the trip  but hey thats life and love my new sunningdale hat 

Many thanks to James, the Yorkshire lads and Paddyc for the company, really enjoyed it.

Would like to say again a massive thanks to Glynn who made me/Adam/Joanne feel really welcome before and during the two days and the other two organisers for organising this trip. Thank you again, a big thank you, I am really grateful, oh did I say thanks, thanks.:thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 28, 2017)

What a stonking good two days and a BIG thanks to everyone involved in organising this. Enjoyed meeting old and new faces, and bumping into an Ascot member as Sunningdale starter, and an ex-member as head chef at New Zealand today. Only downside was hurting my elbow trying to extract a ball from thick heather and seeing it swell massively and hurt to the point of being painful to swing so I decided to stop at the 5th by the clubhouse. Thanks to the New Zealand staff for the bags of ice (and pot of tee). As the chef gets courtesy of the course and I can get signed in for a paltry guest rate I'm going back.

Preferred the Old to the New yesterday but having to play the last hole in pouring rain and total darkness and spending over five hours getting round may have soured my opinion. I've got a few swings from this morning and yesterday on the video which I'll be editing and getting up on here over the weekend. Shame my golf wasn't better but hey ho. 

I hope everyone enjoyed the two days and get home safely. I've never seen so much heather as the last two days and with my wonky driving I saw a lot of it up close and it was tough yesterday and absolutely brutal (as my elbow testified) today. I loved the aura of a bygone era at New Zealand today and the history of Sunningdale yesterday. H4H still to come. Any ideas where the 2018 big trip will be?


----------



## Wabinez (Jul 28, 2017)

How did Sunningdale play? Sounds daft...but greens etc? All good?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 28, 2017)

Wabinez said:



			How did Sunningdale play? Sounds daft...but greens etc? All good?
		
Click to expand...

The greens were a bit slow on the old but a bit quicker on the new , the rest of the course was immaculate- the bunkers were the best I have ever seen


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 28, 2017)

Final scores now all online.

have a look at the previous link I put in.

Well done to Junior for 3 impressive rounds :thup:

The trophy is on its way to the North West for the year 

I am now off for a pint and will post more when I actually have a minute :cheers:

Edit, I will be in touch with all prize winners Monday to sort winnings out etc.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 28, 2017)

Finally back in Kent enjoying a cold one after a detour via Southampton. 

Have to say it's been a brilliant couple of days. The mare that is my driving continued on the front 9 today, but even without Petes special contact lenses I managed to find them all in the heather with assistant from Kenny and Dave. 

Sunningdale with beautiful and will will live long in the memory (as will blue in munch) &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

Of the three, I think I favoured the Old, but a couple of birdies and less tired legs may have something to do with that opinion. 

Have to echo the sentiments of all and say a big thank you to the guys who organised it, both days have been superb and I'm looking forward to the next meets already. 

This last year has seen my course cv take quite an upturn. Long may in continue.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 28, 2017)

Wabinez said:



			How did Sunningdale play? Sounds daft...but greens etc? All good?
		
Click to expand...

They played well but the greens were slow although we were told that before we went off so wasn't a suprise. The heather was in bloom and looked a picture. Fantastically presented course


----------



## Junior (Jul 28, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Final scores now all online.

have a look at the previous link I put in.

Well done to Junior for 3 impressive rounds :thup:

The trophy is on its way to the North West for the year 

I am now off for a pint and will post more when I actually have a minute :cheers:

Edit, I will be in touch with all prize winners Monday to sort winnings out etc.
		
Click to expand...

Glynn, Birchy, Pedro......... you excelled yourselves.  What an aamazing couple of days.  New Zealand was delightful and charming, Sunningdale is quite simply the BEST days golf (incl lunch) you can get in the UK.   Thank-you for all your hard work.   Both Sunnngdale courses were outstanding, I think the New is a better test, but the Old has more character and combination of holes.

Sorry we we didn't hang around for the presentation, a 3.5 hr drive turned into just 6.45hr one on the way home.......m25, m42 and m6 were all brutal.  

Nice to chalk up a 'w' in the main competition and also the team one, seeing Stu hug and kiss Fish isn't a pretty sight though


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 28, 2017)

Well done Andy mate :clap: some solid shooting there

sounds a great trip, no 36 holders next year eh fellas!!


----------



## Cake (Jul 28, 2017)

Just got back myself from enjoying the afternoon round at NZGC - thanks to all who organised, and wish I had gotten involved for the Sunningdale legs.

Special thanks to my +1 and my playing partner on the day, Craig (Didn't get your forum name), for his patience and good humour when partnering 2 guys that were, to be frank, not playing very good golf.


Cheers,

Cake


----------



## Junior (Jul 28, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Well done Andy mate :clap: some solid shooting there

sounds a great trip, no 36 holders next year eh fellas!!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 28, 2017)

Well played Andy - could see that you were hitting the ball well on Thursday :thup:


----------



## Wabinez (Jul 28, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The greens were a bit slow on the old but a bit quicker on the new , the rest of the course was immaculate- the bunkers were the best I have ever seen
		
Click to expand...

Cool. Played them both in October last year and they were decent...hoping that when I go back on Tuesday that they are both equally as good, or better!


----------



## paddyc (Jul 28, 2017)

Big thanks to Glyn, Scott and Peter for all their brilliant work in organising. Had a great couple of days, Sunningdale should be renamed Stunningdale, The Old course is something else,Absolutely beautiful. Food fantastic. the New course brilliant as well.
Thanks to partners at Sunnigdale Ian, Andy and the mighty Fish and at NZ The Williams family in the morning and Dave and Karen in the afternoon.NZ was also superb as was the food, probably pipping Sunningdale.

The bar has been set very high now for future trips.


----------



## Fish (Jul 29, 2017)

*Suningdale Old*

Thanks to my partners Karen (FairwayDodger) who needs to change her name because she nailed the fairways all bar 1 and was nice to watch some quality golf, especially some of the testing approaches to the greens, and Karl (Karl102) who hits a mean ball.

It was tough out there, if you were having a bad day with the driver (as I was) it was penal, anything not on the short stuff and in the heather cost you at least 1 shot, then to get up and down to some tough well protected greens was a big ask.

Grown ups course.


----------



## Fish (Jul 29, 2017)

*Sunningdale New*

Thanks to my partners GregBWFC, Paddyc & IanM, everyone flittered in with some very good and some not so good golf as the round went on, and with Padyc getting a great birdie on a hole after being dead and buried in the rough not once but twice and never seeing the fairway after cutting across (not intentionally) a big left to right dogleg!   

The new course was a totally different test of golf I thought, it was definitely tighter and you had to plot your way around far more, the greens were much better than the old (faster) and the layout was more geared up to catch you out in some well positioned hazards, as if the heather wasn't enough!

Again it was brutal and everything is dependent on getting your drives away clean, which I did much better in the afternoon although I used my 4w a bit more and didn't reach for the big dog I brought down to try (Titleist 917D) in the afternoon round.


----------



## Junior (Jul 29, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well played Andy - could see that you were hitting the ball well on Thursday :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Phil !!


----------



## Fish (Jul 29, 2017)

*New Zealand*

Thank to my partners Paul & Stu, it was, simply, simply lovely :thup:

It would be very unfair to judge or compare New Zealand after playing at Sunningdale the day before, but it is a typical Surrey top heathland golf course in very good conditions, and to be honest, the best greens as far as speed over the 3 courses. 

I used my 4w most of the day other than a couple of late drives towards the end and found most of the fairways, I think I missed 2 not counting the brutal long par 3 with a long carry over heather where I found the pot bunker just short of the green.

Again a totally different test of golf which the scores confirmed because although short, but with more heather than Sunningdale which seemed to be more stubborn, nobody really blew it away.

Excellent meal afterwards and although all the lamb had gone, I thought the meal edged Sunningdale for me, far more tasty with the simply, simply excellent roasties.




Plenty still in the tank :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Jul 29, 2017)

Fish said:



*New Zealand*

Thank to my partners Paul & Stu, it was, simply, simply lovely :thup:

It would be very unfair to judge or compare New Zealand after playing at Sunningdale the day before, but it is a typical Surrey top heathland golf course in very good conditions, and to be honest, the best greens as far as speed over the 3 courses. 

I used my 4w most of the day other than a couple of late drives towards the end and found most of the fairways, I think I missed 2 not counting the brutal long par 3 with a long carry over heather where I found the pot bunker just short of the green.

Again a totally different test of golf which the scores confirmed because although short, but with more heather than Sunningdale which seemed to be more stubborn, nobody really blew it away.

Excellent meal afterwards and although all the lamb had gone, I thought the meal edged Sunningdale for me, far more tasty with the simply, simply excellent roasties.



View attachment 23260


View attachment 23261


View attachment 23262


View attachment 23263


View attachment 23264


View attachment 23265


View attachment 23266


View attachment 23267


View attachment 23268


View attachment 23269


View attachment 23270


View attachment 23271


View attachment 23272


View attachment 23273


View attachment 23274


View attachment 23275


View attachment 23276


View attachment 23277


View attachment 23278



Plenty still in the tank :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

See if this works, not sure why the pictures aren't showing 

View attachment 23260


View attachment 23261


View attachment 23262


View attachment 23263


View attachment 23264


View attachment 23265


View attachment 23266


View attachment 23267


View attachment 23268


View attachment 23269


View attachment 23270


View attachment 23271


View attachment 23272


View attachment 23273


View attachment 23274


View attachment 23275


View attachment 23276


View attachment 23277


View attachment 23278


----------



## Fish (Jul 29, 2017)

*New Zealand*

Thank to my partners Paul & Stu, it was, simply, simply lovely :thup:

It would be very unfair to judge or compare New Zealand after playing at Sunningdale the day before, but it is a typical Surrey top heathland golf course in very good conditions, and to be honest, the best greens as far as speed over the 3 courses. 

I used my 4w most of the day other than a couple of late drives towards the end and found most of the fairways, I think I missed 2 not counting the brutal long par 3 with a long carry over heather where I found the pot bunker just short of the green.

Again a totally different test of golf which the scores confirmed because although short, but with more heather than Sunningdale which seemed to be more stubborn, nobody really blew it away.

Excellent meal afterwards and although all the lamb had gone, I thought the meal edged Sunningdale for me, far more tasty with the simply, simply excellent roasties.




This has got to be the most unlucky locker in the clubhouse, you don't want this if your a newbie, the grim reaper is right behind you 
























































Plenty still in the tank, simply, simply lovely  :rofl:


----------



## JamesR (Jul 29, 2017)

My first trip organised by LQ, Liverbirdie & Birchy - thanks guys it was brilliant, I really enjoyed the courses, the food and the company.
I'll definitely keep an eye out for future trips.
Thanks again!!


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 29, 2017)

Wow! Just wow!

This forum presents so many opportunities to all of us! Whether it's a bounce game at somebody's club or a totally mind blowing experience like Sunningdale and NZ.

Huuuuuuuggggggeeeeee thanks to Glynn, Scott and Pete for organising. It doesn't go missing the amount of hours you guys spend doing this. Nobody can moan or pull their face at anything you guys do because you do it out of there goodness of your hearts and it has benefitted many of us, who would not get to play these amazing courses..... huge thanks from me personally!

To my playing partners across the days. Our kid, Dave, Iain, Robin, Karen, Chris, Matt and Sam. Great company top laughs, some good golf, some bad golf, but 3truly wonderful courses!

Hope to see you all on the course again soon!

Karl


----------



## Scouser (Jul 29, 2017)

I know its been said many times before but once again many thanks to the 3 Amigos for arranging another excellent trip.

3 Stunning courses and a warm reception at both courses.  Myself and Nic again had a wonderful time and enjoyed the golf with our playing partners Crow, HDID Kenny,Sam85 and Duffers.  It was also good to see some familiar faces again. 

Think may of us have made a new friend in Heather 

I haven't been active on the forum in a long time and its good to see that the meets are still as active as ever and that you can turn up not knowing people and have a vey enjoyable round of golf.  Its what this forum is all about.

Once again thanks to the organisers.

Ian and Nic.


PS I am trying to get a cut .....


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 29, 2017)

Another excellent forum meet playing 3 excellent courses. 

Sunningdale was nothing short of exceptional. The old course has all of the charm and character of a well established golf course, it's clearly well looked after and an absolute pleasure to play,the only negative was the greens were very slow but I'm probably being too picky.  The 10th hole on the old course is stunning, there can't be many better looking holes than that in the UK. 

The new course was just as good as the old, not as many short par 4's on the new as the old, but I thought the par 3's were better on the new than the old. The stretch of holes from 4-15 were excellent, some really beautiful holes.

The lunch was worth the fee alone, plenty to choose from and it was all delicious. 

Thanks to my playing partners Captainron,Kaz and slasher at Sunningdale, I had a blast!! 

New Zealand was another beautiful track that had charm and character, not as good as Sunningdale but definitely a very good course. Not a long course but tight in places. The greens were excellent and ran at a very good pace, faster than Sunningdale's. The 16th was probably my favourite hole, a 200yd par 3 protected by 4 bunkers and you had to carry about 190yds of heather. It looked a picture. 

All in all it was a pleasure to play and I'd definitely return.  We were made very welcome at NZ and the lunch was exceptional.

Thanks to slasher and fishy, we had a good laugh aswell. 

For those interested we had a 3way team match around the 2 courses at Sunningdale captained by myself NW,fishy BLUES and Ron waifs and strays and after a very mixed 1st round at sunningdale Rons team we're leading, but after a good feed and few beers at lunch the NW came out fighting to claim the spoils and take the cash with 1/3rd of the money going to H4H. I won't mention the miscount fishy  :whoo: :whoo: :whoo:

So I'd like to place on record my thanks to all of my NW team, I had faith in everybody and knew we'd be victorious:cheers:

Sadly, my game was a shambles and I'm very ashamed to do this but over the 3 rounds I had a personal bet with a a fish and I'm embarrassed to say it was a whitewash in fish's favour  

I know I've let myself down, my family down, the GM forum down and most of all the NW team down. If any mods think I deserve to be blackballed for such an inept display I'll gladly accept this punishment 

Finally, Thanks to Birchy, Glyn and Pedro your efforts really are much appreciated.


----------



## Fish (Jul 29, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Sadly, my game was a shambles and I'm very ashamed to do this but over the 3 rounds I had a personal bet with a a fish and I'm embarrassed to say it was a whitewash in fish's favour  

I know I've let myself down, my family down, the GM forum down and most of all the NW team down. If any mods think I deserve to be blackballed for such an inept display I'll gladly accept this punishment 

Click to expand...

These aren't just any normal notes :smirk:




I can hear your kids from here crying as they've got no money for sweets this weekend, simply, simply lovey


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 29, 2017)

Wabinez said:



			Bit of blinding sir?


Looking forward to hearing how the courses are, as playing Sunningdale on Tuesday!
		
Click to expand...

You will not be disappointed mate.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 29, 2017)

Fish said:



			These aren't just any normal notes :smirk:

View attachment 23298


I can hear your kids from here crying as they've got no money for sweets this weekend, simply, simply lovey 

Click to expand...

Try spending them


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 29, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Well done Andy mate :clap: some solid shooting there

sounds a great trip, no 36 holders next year eh fellas!!
		
Click to expand...

Definitely going to be 36 holers from now on :ears:


----------



## Fish (Jul 29, 2017)

*Sunningdale Team Event*

As has been mentioned above, there was a team event between the North West Migrants, Blues Brother & Sister and the Waifs & Strays.

The AM on the Old course threw up some great scores (41, 40 & 38) for the Waifs & Strays and averaged a commendable 31.1 (311) points over the 10 best scores.

The Blues Brothers & Sister were hotly in pursuit with an average of 30.8 (308) points with the North West Migrants trailing back on 28.8 (288) points.

Those who came out the traps flying in the morning all came in with 10 points or less than they had scored in the morning recording only 269 points and thus dragging their averages down significantly allowing the NW and Blues to not only make up ground, but push the Waifs & Strays into 3rd place for the GM Spoon with a total of 580 points.

The Blues also faltered on their mornings scores scoring only 279 points to give them a total of 587 for the bridesmaids dress.   

The NW Migrants put in a sterling round on the New Course between them recording an excellent 305 points to give them 593 points in total.

Only 6 points difference but an excellent comeback from our northern friends of which each of them won Â£20 each with the remaining Â£120 going to Help for Heroes, which I thank you all for:thup:

Well played everyone


----------



## Crow (Jul 29, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker, Birchy, Liverbirdie, a massive thanks for all your hard work in organising a seamless mega-meet, the two days ran like clockwork, SUPERB!

Thanks to all my playing partners over the two days, enjoyed every minute of it.

*Sunningdale*

I try not to go to a new course with any expectations but Sunningdale would have exceeded them even if I had.
The whole place had a wonderful feel, the welcome from all staff was warm and genuine and you really did feel like you were a member for the day.
The clubhouse had just enough wear around the edges for that homely members club feel. As for the the courses, they really do have to be seen to fully appreciate their beauty, so many stand and stare views, especially on The Old which just stole it for me.
Cracking lunch and I'm sure that the afternoon tea was equally good but being one of the latter groups out there wasn't much left!

*New Zealand*

Another timeless golf club with genuinely welcoming staff, smaller in scale than Sunningdale but the more intimate because of it.
The course wasn't as easy on the eye as Sunningdale (how could it be?) but nonetheless an absolute pleasure to play and the greens were superb with some cunningly invisible breaks, I think the hole position on the 17th was a dry-run for a "Greenkeepers Revenge" competition.
Another great lunch (and I agree with Stu, edging it over Sunningdale) followed by the final round where the much forecast rain kindly stayed away.

My golf was for the most part pitiable, as usual, scoring 23, 20, 26, and 28 points, but the score is immaterial, I've got so many fantastic memories from the two days that will last a lot longer than a good score. 

So again, many thanks Lincoln Quaker, Birchy, Liverbirdie, Sunningdale, New Zealand and everybody else involved in bringing this together.


----------



## Crow (Jul 29, 2017)

I'd also like to thank Wilson who very kindly collected some clubs for me (Browning 440 irons and woods for anyone interested) and brought them to the meet but wouldn't accept any petrol money, asking instead for it to go to the H4H 2017 fund, duly done and thanks again!


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 29, 2017)

Thanks guys, it can't be said enough, the effort that goes into these meets is very much appreciated. My extra thanks to Anne, Simon, Glyn & 'Ron's sideline taxi services too. 

All courses were superb. Greens were excellent but New Zealand's welcome, old-school ambience and finishing holes left a huge impression. I felt it had more of a genuine class about it. Not as great a course in places but the 15th - 18th are a brilliant set of finishing holes.

I was in so much sand on Sunningdale Old that I forgot to stand back and take some of the splendour of the course in. "31 points, 4 blobs and no shanks." was a great result considering my recent form and lack of course time.  

The New was, of course, superb in different ways and I can see how people rate it so well. That downpour we had was epic, and adds to the ever expanding forum-meet catalogue of legendary weather moments. 

*Great* to put faces to names, see friends, meet new people and generally share in the company of everyone who plays this stupid game.


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 29, 2017)

Fish said:



*New Zealand*
simply, simply excellent roasties.
		
Click to expand...

Yes yes and yes..... I said... not to offend my missus, but these would rival hers!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 29, 2017)

Home safely after a great couple of days, as everyone has already said. Let me join the chorus of thanks to Peter, Scott and Glyn for all the hard work that went into organising things. It's all very much appreciated by all of us who just get to turn up and play golf.

Sunningdale didn't disappoint - an absolutely fabulous venue with two great courses. I think the new is arguably the "better" course but I definitely enjoyed the old more. Possibly because I played better round there!

New Zealand was always going to suffer in comparison but still a good course in it's own right, and a bit quaint. Could sure do with a wee cut of rough between the fairway and the heather! If I never see heather again it will be too soon! Big thumbs up on the food though - the lunch was better than Sunningdale! 

My golf was definitely a mixed bag but enough good stuff amongst the dross to keep me happy. I particularly enjoyed my trait of missing greens on par 3s with nearest the pin prizes and knocking it stiff on the ones that didn't. 

Thanks to everyone I played with; Fish, Karl, CaptainRon (twice!), StuC, PNWokingham, Blue in Munich, Paddyc and 2Blue. Great fun and I learned new swear words which always comes in handy!

Oh and I've caught a cold from someone so that's me done with kissing after a round!


----------



## IanM (Jul 29, 2017)

Just got in after spending today in Surrey.... all been said , but again thanks to the organisers for a perfectly run meeting.   Great to put names to faces and thanks again the the folk I played with...

Got a really sore left elbow from blasting out of the heather three rounds running...

And the really unique elements of the two days... "never been on a golf trip where someone takes a photo of the buffet!!!"   And. .... the geordie lad orders a COKE at New Zealand and the barman goes out back and returns with a CORK!   Ah, diversity at its best!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 29, 2017)

IanM said:



			And. .... the geordie lad orders a COKE at New Zealand and the barman goes out back and returns with a CORK!   Ah, diversity at its best!
		
Click to expand...

I get this a lot too with my accent, now I ask for Pepsi instead  :mmm:


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 29, 2017)

drive4show said:



			I get this a lot too with my accent, now I ask for Pepsi instead  :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Even funnier true story in today's Daily Record, was the Glasgow Celtic supporter who got a tattoo while on holiday in Magaluf.
 Seemingly he asked in a drunken Scottish accent for  "10 in a row "  to be tattooed on his chest,  instead he got, one saying " terry munro ". 

The tattoo artist must have been a Spanish Rangers supporter :rofl:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jul 29, 2017)

Thanks Glyn, Pete & Scott for oganising a great trip, started with a drive down Wednesday played Burhill Wednesday night with Irip Paperboy & 2 Blue, followed by some food and beers in spoons with others.
Sunningdale Old
Spectacular on the eye, heather, undulation & bunkers. Only negative was as other have said greens were slow and for me a bit of a let down. Poor form for a course that charges so much. Facility's in clubhouse were fantastic showers that I could have stood under for an hour. Carvery was good and afternoon tea an unusual combination of sandwiches mustard seed dressed sausages with cheese and biscuits. Didn't get to sample halfway hut as we started on the 11th. Enjoyed the company of Scouser and his good lady Nic.
Ps got bitten to death by horse flys.....must not itch.

Sunningdale New
Unfortunately I only managed 4 holes before retiring so can't rate fairly.

Again managed a few beers with others in spoons.

New Zealand
Quant timeless masterpiece nice easy walking course reminded me of Blairgowrie Lansdowne course, loved the old fashioned sophistication of the half way house, young lad dressed up as a barman serving everything for soft drinks, beer to champagne &  pimms bonus being you met it twice in the round. As I left after the morning round I missed out on the food. Good company with 2 Blue & Papas.

9 hours to drive home M42 & M6....Nightmare roadworks & torrential rain.

No more 36's please guys :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 29, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			9 hours to drive home M42 & M6....Nightmare roadworks & torrential rain.
		
Click to expand...

Yikes! I had problems with the M6 roadworks on the way down but wasn't as bad today - 6.5 hours for me.


----------



## adamwilliams (Jul 29, 2017)

I'd like to thank the organizer's as I had a couple of unforgettable special days , especially the old course ! Absolutely picture perfect . also thanks to the people who played with me over the two days for putting up with me


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jul 29, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Yikes! I had problems with the M6 roadworks on the way down but wasn't as bad today - 6.5 hours for me.
		
Click to expand...

You pay for the toll road to reach the queues quicker took 6.5 hours to cover 200 miles.
Good luck at Gullane tomorrow.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 29, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			You pay for the toll road to reach the queues quicker took 6.5 hours to cover 200 miles.
Good luck at Gullane tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, straight up the M6 Toll. No queues though - 50mph average cameras but at least it kept flowing.

I'm full of the cold, looks like I'll need to pull out of Gullane


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 29, 2017)

As an end piece (from me at least)  I saw Pat, the Irish guy that started us at Sunningdale, today, and he'd like to pass on his thanks on behalf of the club to Glyn (and I'm sure others on the day) for the way it was organised and how easy it made their jobs on the day. He also said thanks for keeping the pace moving in the morning and was generally impressed by all of your commitment to travel so far to play the course and for your love of golf


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 29, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			As an end piece (from me at least)  I saw Pat, the Irish guy that started us at Sunningdale, today, and he'd like to pass on his thanks on behalf of the club to Glyn (and I'm sure others on the day) for the way it was organised and how easy it made their jobs on the day. He also said thanks for keeping the pace moving in the morning and was generally impressed by all of your commitment to travel so far to play the course and for your love of golf
		
Click to expand...

Pat was an absolute gent,we had a good laugh with him on the 13th tee, an ex Royal Birkdale member too.

Send him my best regards please Homer.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 29, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			9 hours to drive home M42 & M6....Nightmare roadworks & torrential rain.

No more 36's please guys :thup:
		
Click to expand...

It took us just over 5hrs to get home, we left New Zealand GC at 2:50pm and cut out the M25 went up past Queenwood and fox hills GC  cut through the back end of Ascot and got onto the A404M and picked the M40 up near high Wycombe.

The M40 was pretty slow but surprisingly the M6 was ok until we got Upto the roadworks at jct 18, they were slow but not too bad. 

I felt the 36 holes yesterday but Sunningdale was worth it.


----------



## IanM (Jul 29, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			No more 36's please guys :thup:
		
Click to expand...

...I couldn't believe how tired I was on Thursday night ..... by heck, got 12 months to get fit for next year.  I hear they're in talks with Pebble Beach! 75 quid including flights!:rofl:


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 30, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Oh and I've caught a cold from someone so that's me done with kissing after a round!
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully a Fishy tongue wasn't involved


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 30, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			It took us just over 5hrs to get home, we left New Zealand GC at 2:50pm and cut out the M25 went up past Queenwood and fox hills GC  cut through the back end of Ascot and got onto the A404M and picked the M40 up near high Wycombe.

The M40 was pretty slow but surprisingly the M6 was ok until we got Upto the roadworks at jct 18, they were slow but not too bad. 

I felt the 36 holes yesterday but Sunningdale was worth it.
		
Click to expand...

Glad you all got home safely fam. Great to see you again. Anybody in the North West that wants to get into golf get in touch with the boys on here. I will def be in touch as I owe Mrs Ad a weekend away. Thought I mght couple it up with a few games of golf and take some more scouse dollar. Catch up soon lads
F


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 30, 2017)

To the 3 guys who organised this trip thanks a lot. I don't see how it can be bettered. To Wookie thanks for your company over 36 holes at Sunningdale. A truer gent you could not meet. Pete and Murph thanks for the company at New Zealand. I know my golf wasn't great but I took the back 9 sweep and that meant scouse dollar coming my way. If anybody wants to feel on top of the world you don't have to travel far, just take scouse dollar. ADRIAN


----------



## chimpo1 (Jul 30, 2017)

What an amazing few days. As a newbie on the forum I could not have felt more welcome. Everything was organised to perfection. It seems I am one of the few that preferred the new course to the old? The par 3's were picture perfect and the greens were outstanding. I want to go back to get some more fruitcake from the halfway hut too!  Thanks to my playing partners for the 3 rounds, great company. I look forward to the next one...
Thanks for all of the hard work that went into this guys.


----------



## Fish (Jul 30, 2017)

chimpo1 said:



			I want to go back to get some more fruitcake from the halfway hut too!
		
Click to expand...

I didn't use the halfway hut on either day!  

I leaned over the shoulder of my playing partners on the first day to get a glance of this hugely talked about sausage feast only to see a sausage placed on a plain piece of bread!  

I'm sorry but what's all the fuss about? 

However tasty the sausage may have been, it was a sausage on a piece of plain bread that you simply wrapped it around.

Nothing spectacular IMO..


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 30, 2017)

Wow, what a fantastic couple of days that will live long in the memory.
Golfwise..Does it get any better than the 36 at Sunningdale?

Again a huge thanks to Glyn,Peter & Scott for putting this together.
Reading between the lines and observing on the day it appeared a huge amount of work had gone into organising this. It really is appreciated Fellas :thup:

I knew Sunningdale would be something special but it really went above and beyond what I expected.
I thought The Old course was just mesmerising,18 absolutely Beautiful golf holes and the New although quite different wasn't far behind.
But it wasn't just about the golf.. I always feel Theres a great sense of occasion on these large forum meets and what a place to spend The day with friends old and new, the lunch, the staff and simply the whole place was just flawless. Loved it, 14 hrs of Golf Heaven! 

New Zealand was certainly different, I thought they did things very well, from the very professional starter to the amazing lunch on so on.
 I thought the course was very good and not what I expected after hearing that most holes were a tickle with a hybrid then a Flick with a wedge. I actually thought it was good driving course and hybrid certainly wasn't an option on most holes.
 My own golf though was shocking by this point as my back was ruined.
A charming place though, I half expected to see James Bond in the Halfway House.  Interesting to hear they aren't in the EGU.
How would that affect Hcaps, Do they even Do Hcaps? 
Preferred lies too..If you Prefer..

It was a close call but I thought the lunch at Sunningdale just edged it, Better roasties too and the sweetest of baby carrots and I'm still boring the wife about tales of the Desserts.Fantastic!!

Thanks again guys, I had a great time!

..and well Done again on the win Andy, 3 tidy rounds of Golf :cheers:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 30, 2017)

Well having been let off kitchen duties for a few hours I get the chance to add my gratitude to the 3 Amigos for their efforts in organising a fantastic 4 days of golf for me.

I started a day early by hosting some of the NW advance party at Cuddington on Wednesday afternoon.  After a light lunch the weather cleared and we had 18 dry holes with the course in very nice condition to ease us into the serious stuff.

Sunningdale has to be, as someone said already, a little bit of golfing heaven.  If there is a better 36 holes of golf in the UK then I want to know where it is.  A fantastic clubhouse, two similar but distinctly different courses, superb food, excellent staff and one of the greatest views in golf from the 10th tee on the Old.  I said when I was there that I couldn't think of a prettier view in golf; little did I know that 48 hours later I'd find better onesâ€¦..

New Zealand was a fantastic choice for the next day.  A club that marches to the tune of its own drummer, and is all the better for it.  Not members of the EGU, playing preferred lies all year round, jacket & tie for lunch, because that's the way the members like it and I thank them very much for allowing me to share it.  The history around the club and particularly in the locker room, with the members names painted on and then crossed out on the locker doors as they move on being something I've never encountered before.  Again, the staff were superb and the food great, but I felt the Sunningdale carvery edged the lunches slightly.

An early alarm call on Saturday morning saw me arriving at Swinley Forest at 7am.  20 minutes later we were off on a bright sunny morning to play a course that I'd heard much about, all of it good, and it didn't disappoint.  As pretty as Sunningdale was, Swinley Forest takes views to the next level.  The course was reminiscent in make up of the Old at Sunningdale, but just in a prettier setting; if you ever get the opportunity to play it, grab it with both hands.   I particularly liked the social in the Artisan's clubhouse afterwards, reminded me of club matches against Walton Heath Artisans, no frills, just all about the golf and all the better for it. 

So now for the thanks; firstly to Peter, Glyn & Scott for their efforts in organising this and putting up with numpties who send their money to the wrong people with such good grace, to Steve & Roger, fellow members at Cuddington who helped me by signing in & playing with the NW visitors, I hope you all enjoyed it, to Peter (again), Dave, Richard, Karen, Cameron, Callum, Andy & Scott (again) for their company on the course and to Paul for the invite & Neil as the accompanying member at Swinley Forest.  Paul, if you read this, could you pass on my thanks again to Neil; I've never been made to feel so comfortable as a visitor at a course as I did with Neil, and if you, Neil & Carl fancy roughing it at Cuddington   let me know & I'll be happy to host you.  Andy, I saw Roger this morning & passed on your good wishes, he said thank you very much. :thup: 

Sadly I won't be at Turnberry because of the Kent tour but I look forward to the next one.


----------



## paulw4701 (Jul 30, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Well having been let off kitchen duties for a few hours I get the chance to add my gratitude to the 3 Amigos for their efforts in organising a fantastic 4 days of golf for me.

I started a day early by hosting some of the NW advance party at Cuddington on Wednesday afternoon.  After a light lunch the weather cleared and we had 18 dry holes with the course in very nice condition to ease us into the serious stuff.

Sunningdale has to be, as someone said already, a little bit of golfing heaven.  If there is a better 36 holes of golf in the UK then I want to know where it is.  A fantastic clubhouse, two similar but distinctly different courses, superb food, excellent staff and one of the greatest views in golf from the 10th tee on the Old.  I said when I was there that I couldn't think of a prettier view in golf; little did I know that 48 hours later I'd find better onesâ€¦..

New Zealand was a fantastic choice for the next day.  A club that marches to the tune of its own drummer, and is all the better for it.  Not members of the EGU, playing preferred lies all year round, jacket & tie for lunch, because that's the way the members like it and I thank them very much for allowing me to share it.  The history around the club and particularly in the locker room, with the members names painted on and then crossed out on the locker doors as they move on being something I've never encountered before.  Again, the staff were superb and the food great, but I felt the Sunningdale carvery edged the lunches slightly.

An early alarm call on Saturday morning saw me arriving at Swinley Forest at 7am.  20 minutes later we were off on a bright sunny morning to play a course that I'd heard much about, all of it good, and it didn't disappoint.  As pretty as Sunningdale was, Swinley Forest takes views to the next level.  The course was reminiscent in make up of the Old at Sunningdale, but just in a prettier setting; if you ever get the opportunity to play it, grab it with both hands.   I particularly liked the social in the Artisan's clubhouse afterwards, reminded me of club matches against Walton Heath Artisans, no frills, just all about the golf and all the better for it. 

So now for the thanks; firstly to Peter, Glyn & Scott for their efforts in organising this and putting up with numpties who send their money to the wrong people with such good grace, to Steve & Roger, fellow members at Cuddington who helped me by signing in & playing with the NW visitors, I hope you all enjoyed it, to Peter (again), Dave, Richard, Karen, Cameron, Callum, Andy & Scott (again) for their company on the course and to Paul for the invite & Neil as the accompanying member at Swinley Forest.  Paul, if you read this, could you pass on my thanks again to Neil; I've never been made to feel so comfortable as a visitor at a course as I did with Neil, and if you, Neil & Carl fancy roughing it at Cuddington   let me know & I'll be happy to host you.  Andy, I saw Roger this morning & passed on your good wishes, he said thank you very much. :thup: 

Sadly I won't be at Turnberry because of the Kent tour but I look forward to the next one.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate I've passed your message on to neil and Karl and it was an absolute pleasure guesting you all at swinley it's great to see the smiles on people's faces


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 30, 2017)

Fish said:



*I didn't use the halfway hut on either day! * 

I leaned over the shoulder of my playing partners on the first day to get a glance of this hugely talked about sausage feast only to see a sausage placed on a plain piece of bread!  

I'm sorry but what's all the fuss about? 

However tasty the sausage may have been, it was a sausage on a piece of plain bread that you simply wrapped it around.

Nothing spectacular IMO..
		
Click to expand...

What did you do with the sausage roll and cup of tea I bought you at New Zealand then? 

The sausages at Sunningdale were loveleh, simply loveleh though they needed to be accompanied with some onions.

Coombe Hill's halfway hut do the best sausage sarnies though.


----------



## Fish (Jul 30, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			What did you do with the sausage roll and cup of tea I bought you at New Zealand then? 

The sausages at Sunningdale were loveleh, simply loveleh though they needed to be accompanied with some onions.

Coombe Hill's halfway hut do the best sausage sarnies though.
		
Click to expand...

I meant 'both rounds' as I was answering a comment about the Sunningdale hut. 

The sausage roll was ok, not quite up to a Greggs standard though, but having you buy me it made it taste simply, simply lovleh.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 30, 2017)

Well rested after the trip back up north yesterday so have had time to reflect on the trip.
Long been an ambition of mine to play the Surrey/Berkshire heathland courses and I think it's fair to say I started at the very top !!

Hard to add to what others have already said but the whole experience far exceeded my expectations.
I will add my thanks to Glyn, Scott and Peter - truly appreciate what you do to give us the chance to play such courses.
Was great to catch up with some familiar faces and a pleasure to meet some new ones.
Thanks to my playing partners, Scott, Callum and Roger at Cuddington and also Richard for arranging to host us.
Best greens of the trip, loved 3 putting on them :lol:
On the main part of the trip, spent time with Pat, Ian, Robin, Gary - I mean Martin (sorry man ) and Claire. Thanks for putting up with me :thup:
And special mention to Paul, Neil and Karl for hosting us at Swinley Forest - a sublime experience and one I won't soon forget.
Hospitality at all clubs was superb, basically been living off bacon rolls, roast meat and beer - fantastic.
I'll call the Sunningdale vs New Zealand carvery battle a score draw, you could drop me off at either 

Cheers to all, hope we're all back home ok and that we catch up again soon. :cheers:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 30, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Pat was an absolute gent,we had a good laugh with him on the 13th tee, an ex Royal Birkdale member too.

Send him my best regards please Homer.
		
Click to expand...

I'll pass your regards on when I see Pat on Wednesday


----------



## Wilson (Jul 30, 2017)

I can only echo the praise already given to Glyn, Scott & Peter, for organising such an epic trip.

Sunningdale was exceptional, even finishing the New Course when it was pretty much dark, in the rain, couldn't dampen the experience! I preferred the Old Course, but that might have been due to my golf being average on that, rather than the below average I produced on the New! A big thanks to my playing partners over the day, who added to the experience. 

New Zealand was also a great experience, despite my golf being horrific! Again a cracking round with my partners, Oxfordcomma and Diablo - apologies for calling Diablo the wrong name all round......


----------



## richart (Jul 30, 2017)

Just like to add my thanks to Glyn, Scott and Peter for two fantastic days. I know how much hard work goes into these days, and all three of you are a credit to the forum.

Sunnningdale was superb, and though I had some dodgy partners over the two rounds, and I played rubbish, I really enjoyed myself. Cheers Glyn, Scott, Peter, Richard and Dave. I even learnt some new shots. The heather burner and dunch and run from Glyn. Scott was very impressive with his hybrid, which he used for nearly every second shot. The shorter the distance to the green the more he fatted it. I think they put me with them for my local knowledge, but unfortunately I hadn't playedd the old course for 42 years, and couldn't remember much about it. Both courses are superb, but the New course shades it for me.

New Zealand was a pleasure to play, and despite being in the heather on nearly every hole I managed a respectable score. Even had two heather pars.:thup: Thanks to Jim and Richard for their great company. Playing a nice flat course after 36 holes at Sunningdale was an inspired choice. 

Both courses look after us all fantastically well, and made us feel like proper members for the day. Food was great at both, though New Zealand did shade it. Might be that I enjoyed it more knowing I didn't have to go out and play another 18 holes.

I was shocked at New Zealand to see a forum stalwart changing their shoes in the car park. Lee Park might allow that, but not sure exclusive clubs in Surrey do.

Thanks again Glyn, Peter and Scott, and I hope you are already making plans for the next forum golf fest.


----------



## chellie (Jul 30, 2017)

Just want to add our thanks to Glyn, Scott and Peter for organising another fantastic trip. Was nice to meet up with the "old" and also to get out with new partners Nick, Martin, Claire and Callum. The golf was a mix for me hindered by heather and my arthritis. The food at New Zealand beat Sunningdale for us. 

We also had the pleasure of playing Blackmoor yesterday. Another stunning course. Was more or less millionaires golf as well for the last 9 holes as the rain came in.

Good journey back home for us today which took not long over 4 1/2 hours even with the mess that is the M6.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 30, 2017)

paulw4701 said:



			Cheers mate I've passed your message on to neil and Karl and it was an absolute pleasure guesting you all at swinley it's great to see the smiles on people's faces
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Paul, if you want to see me smile more often I'd be more than happy to oblige!


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 31, 2017)

Just adding in my thanks to the organisers for giving me the opportunity to play these fantastic courses in such a brilliantly run event.

I managed to play pretty steady over the 3 rounds, barring the front 9 of the New which really chewed me up. The Old was my favourite (although the greens very slow), and 33 points with a couple of birds in there was very pleasing. 

Andy - congrats on the W - 34 points when we played I think and you didnt hole a putt outside 3 foot so I thought a score might be coming your way! 

Thanks to all my other playing partners too, including you Wilson, it was a long couple of days and I'm not that precious over my name; I've been called worse than Simon before!! I hope to get the chance to play with you all and many others on here in years to come.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 31, 2017)

Wow,

What can I say, thanks to everyone that has said thanks, its truly appreciated.

A truly fantastic trip from start to finish.

Cuddington Wednesday with BIM and his mates Roger and Steve.

Thanks for signing us in gents, you have a fabulous club and course :thup:

Then onto Sunningdale for the 36 and what a venue. As so much has been said about it I wont add much to it. Best 36 hole venue I have ever been to.

The Old was my favourite course of the 2 but the New is a tougher course.

I want to say how welcoming Sunningdale was, the way the club have been through this whole process has been exceptional. 

We shall be re visiting :thup: but we wont be doing the 36 in a day again with 66 as it was a few too many as it was a long 2nd round as it was tougher than the Old, I will try my best to get them to do 18 each day.

New Zealand on Friday was a real surprise, I knew it would be good but its better than good. 

Again the starter made us feel totally at home and as an organiser he was solid as a rock in helping and he made sure we left happy. I had one person who forgot to bring a jacket and tie and the club lent him one for the day :thup:

Presentation over and then it was finally time to relax so I went out with Peter Scott and Cameron and we had a match, I drew Cameron  Anyway the boy turned up and played quite well, he even managed to keep it on the course for most of the round.

18 holes later we ended up all square so it was play off hole time, disappointing Peter thinned one from the tee to the edge of the green and got up down and I hit the green so we halved the match 

Saturday morning and it was another early start and off to Swinley via a 20 minute detour to pick its only 4 mins out of your way Liverbirdie!

Paul thankfully waited for us and Neil and Carl took out the others in the group.

Wow, what a course, the views are incredible and to me its a real close call between Swinley and the Old course. The changes at Swinley over the last few years are paying massive dividends for the club.

So we had a match and Liverbirdie draws my guest Fraz and then announces since he isn't on the same side as me its Â£3 front 9 Â£3 back 9 and Â£4 overall  He is thinking easy money as that's Peter all over.


Anyway he refused to hand me the Â£10 once we had kick his backside so he handed it to Paul :ears:


Thanks Paul and the artisans section for letting us come and play, you really are lucky but at least you know it. The club atmosphere in the artisans section is what all clubs should be like.

Cheers to Birchy and Liverbirdie for been part of this team, this was the biggest event we have done with 66 people and personally I think it went OK.


Next up we have Turnberry in March and then we will see what other average course we can offer for next year


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 31, 2017)

And I did forget to thank one person.

Thanks to Gary Region 3 for all of the work with the spreadsheet as its a massive help for individual scores :thup:

It was also really good for the team challenge as well, if only someone had waited though for confirmation before doing the prizes eh Fishy


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jul 31, 2017)

"Thanks Paul and the artisans section for letting us come and play, you really are lucky but at least you know it. The club atmosphere in the artisans section is what all clubs should be like."

Good to hear this as I've just joined Littlestone Artisans Club.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 31, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Wow, what a course, the views are incredible and to me its a real close call between Swinley and the Old course.
		
Click to expand...

I recon if you swap the par 3's on the Old with those at Swinley you'd be hard pushed to find a better course anywhere


----------



## Junior (Jul 31, 2017)

TheDiablo said:



			Andy - congrats on the W - 34 points when we played I think and you didnt hole a putt outside 3 foot so I thought a score might be coming your way!QUOTE]

Cheers Matt.  Funny really...........I think I only holed a few putts outside 3 ft all three days !  Thanks for the game Thursday morning.  I enjoyed yours and Murphs company and echo your comments about playing with everyone again !!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## paulw4701 (Jul 31, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thanks Paul, if you want to see me smile more often I'd be more than happy to oblige! 

Click to expand...

:lol:


----------



## IanM (Jul 31, 2017)

Had a cuppa this afternoon and reread the Yardage Book for Sunningdale Old.... the Key in the front has "gorse" on it but no "HEATHER!"  

Crikey!


----------



## wookie (Aug 3, 2017)

Bit late to this but just to add my massive thanks to Scott, Glynn and Peter for a great couple of days golfing which must have taken some serious organising.

More thanks to Another Double and his mate Phil for their company and helping look for my ball at Sunningdale and Paperboy for the same at NZ.  (Getting beaten by a bloke with the shanks is not a good look )

Course wise was very impressed with NZ and would happily return.  I thought that the New takes the top prize at Sunningdale albeit not by much.


----------



## Junior (Aug 3, 2017)

This time last week...........now I'm looking into a lap top trying to find an excuse for not reading emails. I have Sunningdale withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## richart (Aug 3, 2017)

Junior said:



			This time last week...........now I'm looking into a lap top trying to find an excuse for not reading emails. I have Sunningdale withdrawal symptoms.
		
Click to expand...

 At least you have fond memories from playing so well. I am still having nightmares about the heather. Good to see you again Andy, and very well played.


----------



## Junior (Aug 3, 2017)

richart said:



			At least you have fond memories from playing so well. I am still having nightmares about the heather. Good to see you again Andy, and very well played.
		
Click to expand...

I used to have nightmares about Heather.......that's a different story tho  

Likewise mate.  Great to see you also.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 6, 2017)

Well, my first thanks should be toâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦YOU!

After a call to arms as this was our biggest undertaking to date, with regards to making sure that you all knew your own tee times, start holes, what to wear etc, you all stepped up to the plate, fantastically. It really does make a massive difference to mine, Scott and Glynâ€™s enjoyment on the day, so that we can go to the putting green and practice range instead of having to nursemaid the forgetful.

Glyn â€“ you really pulled a rabbit out of the hat for this deal, my friend, and you deserve all the credit for our deal at Sunningdale. Your powers of organisation know no bounds, or at least once I have pointed you in the right direction, and set you on your merry way. I say merry, in, well in no way, really.

Scott â€“ Leader of excel sheets, our man in the trenches, the patience of a saint (a saint who is also a part time GP) and general all round money guvâ€™nor. Guy to lean on, when we all have a flounce, although I think you won this one hands down with a 5 /3 /2 victory over me and Glyn. :rofl:

Gary â€“ Thanks for the spreadsheets, even though you werenâ€™t on this meet â€“ cheers.

Darren Williams â€“ Such a kind, and very kind gesture for buying all 3 of us a nice bottle each. In no way expected, but very much appreciated.

Papas â€“ Thanks for the money for the drinks, Dave â€“ hope your little girl is ok.

Partners â€“ Well as an organiser, we had the luxury of picking our partners and over the years Iâ€™ve played with a lot now, as I do like to cross-pollinate the groups with guys from all over the country. I picked BIM right from the start, as one of the forumâ€™s true gents. Papas, Another double and Murph the same â€“ maybe we should just have our own footy thread, locked for our use only.

Fish/Stu/Ron â€“ Well just Fish really for doing an exquisite job in collating all the scores into a document approaching a Chelsea FC profit and loss sheet. Nice that we raised a few bob for H4H, which was one of the main intentions, and if anyone has a video of the first (out of two) bragging rights, prize-giving ceremonies, send it over. Thanks though Rob, seeing as no-one else bothered their a***â€¦.. ï˜Š

Junior â€“ Top scoring mate over all 3 rounds mate, fully deserved. Will you be the next young buck to go past me in the NW gang, for handicap? Youâ€™ve got a fight on your hands now! ï˜Š

Ladies and other winners â€“ It is genuinely nice to see that the ladies section on these multi-day meets is expanding (the numbers I mean), and long may it continue. Nice to see Nichola and Scouser in the prizes (more scousers, taking other dollars), as well as all the other players who played well over the few days.

Paul W - thanks for the invite to Swinley, absolutely loved it. The jury has been sent to the hotel over the weekend to consider whether the old, the new or Swinley is the best - I think the judge may have to accept a majority decision. 

The courses - maybe for another time.......

A bit late, but on hols now, so wanted the thanks all out there.

LB


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2017)

I keep getting alerts for here and there's no posts?


----------



## badger57 (Aug 16, 2017)

something fishy


----------



## 2blue (Aug 16, 2017)

Fish said:



			I keep getting alerts for here and there's no posts?
		
Click to expand...

Me to....  except I then got one & its you....  so stop it please!!


----------



## 2blue (Aug 16, 2017)

badger57 said:



			something fishy
		
Click to expand...

Aye... very Fishy


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 16, 2017)

Fish said:



			I keep getting alerts for here and there's no posts?
		
Click to expand...

Someone may or may not have plugged their youtube earlier..............


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Someone may or may not have plugged their youtube earlier..............
		
Click to expand...

I saw and watched it and then replied when it was apparently being edited, then it all went dark nurse!


----------



## brendy (Aug 16, 2017)

I think Steven Spleenberg  is still editing it to make sure nothing unwanted is in there.


----------

